#ubuntu-hr 2011-08-22
 * ivoks Varazdin -> Murter -> Gracac -> Murter
<SilverSpace> jah
<Mmike> Vipnet -> Fail. Tmobile -> Win
<SilverSpace> di
<SilverSpace> kako di
<Mmike> Jelsa, Hvar
<Mmike> Vela Luka, Korcula
<Mmike> Tmobile svukud ima UMTS ili bolje
<Mmike> na Hvaru nemam (al' imaju stranci, provjereno)
<Mmike> Pederi
<SilverSpace> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/automotiv/fpv-koncept-gt-black-krece-u-limitiranu-proizvodnju.html
<jelly> jebes to, australsko trziste = volan s desna
<MmikNekud_> SilverSpace, jesi tu?
<Mmike> nekad te vipnet ipa iznenadi :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, SilverSpace SilverSpace 
<jelly> SilverMmike
<jelly> MilverSsike 
<MmikNekud_> :)
<MmikNekud_> smisno ;)
<MmikNekud_> kuzis, legend, kad mu se zalocka ekran, nakon par minuta ugasi wireless
<dodobas> MmikNekud_: postavke...
<dodobas> ima tamo negdje na wireless advanced... keep wireless on at all times nesto
<SilverSpace> MmikNekud_: oj
<MmikNekud_> SilverSpace,  eeee
<MmikNekud_> dodobas, upaljeno mi je to
<MmikNekud_> SilverSpace, si vidio moj tvit?
<MmikNekud_> dodobas, u biti, cek
<SilverSpace> MmikNekud_: eto sad 
<SilverSpace> i nisam ga bas shvatio
<MmikNekud_> dodobas, heh, upalio sad
<MmikNekud_> SilverSpace, pa, kad upalim wifi hotspot na legendu, nakon sto mi se zakljuca ekran, nakon minutu-dve, internet mi stane. I skuzim da je legend ugasio 3g (ili UMTS ili na sto sam vec spojen). Cim otkljucam ekran, sve proradio
<dodobas> MmikNekud_: da si dosao u split, odmah bi to rjesili
<MmikNekud_> Al' cini se da je ovo sto je dodobas rekao :)
<MmikNekud_> dodobas, daleko mi bilo, bio na Korculi, sad opet na Hvaru
<Mmike> Plok :)
<SilverSpace> da to ti je to 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, eto, thnx i tebi onda :)
<Mmike> jel' vam vruce u zagrebu?
<SilverSpace> skuzio sam da se ne grije legend ako mobilni ne ukljucis
<SilverSpace> vruce je 
<SilverSpace> nego odmah ukljucis hotspot
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> znaci mobile internet mi ne mora biti upaljen?
<Mmike> hm, brijem da tak ne radi
<Mmike> al' idem probat
<Mmike> ako odprhnem, znaci da ne radi :0
<SilverSpace> radi i ja mislio da ne radi
<SilverSpace> pojavi se gore ikona 
<SilverSpace> od mobilnog
<MmikNekud_> heh
<MmikNekud_> fakat radi
<MmikNekud_> samo kaj me diskonekto pa opet zakonekto
<MmikNekud_> kul :)
<MmikNekud_> thnx :)
<SilverSpace> cini mi se da se fakat puno puno manje grije
<MmikNekud_> SAD CEMOI VIDJET
<MmikNekud_> ups
<MmikNekud_> |):)
<SilverSpace> tj skoro da ne
<SilverSpace> prema onom kak se zna zagrijati
<MmikNekud_> da, tolko se ugrije da nece punit bateriju jer brije da se baterija pregrijava
<SilverSpace> evo kod mene sad vec radi neko vrijeme i ne grije se
<MmikNekud_> kak' to da se od doma spajas preko mobile interneta?
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma to sam malo prije skuzio
<SilverSpace> hm radi i internet na njemu 
<MmikNekud_> ma da, al' kaj nemas DSL doma ili nekaj tak?
<MmikNekud_> joj, kak bi ja neki mali fini laptopek
<SilverSpace> imam probavam sad 
<dodobas> MmikNekud_: X1 ? :D
<MmikNekud_> Na primjer :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, grije se i dalje
<Mmike> zanimljivo, kad imam curinu vipnetovu karticu onda se ne grije
<Mmike> kad tmobile stavim onda se grije
<Mmike> mozda zato sto vipnet 90% vremena jedva radi ;)
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma meni se sad nije zagrijao
<SilverSpace> inace jako se zagrije
<Mmike> mislim da se idem kupat
<Mmike> ajdtebok
<drac0_> zdravo
<jelly-home> vozdra
<chaky> drac0_: anyway, sgs2 s villainrom + KH3 modem i dalje ima battery drain, naime, preko noci pao je za 19% dok Desire u istom vremenu 10%. Na Oxygen forumu tip se zalio na istu stvar s Oxygen romom. Netko mu je odgovorio da je Desire single core, a SGS2 dual-core.
<chaky> drac0_: na xda forumu, svi su pohvalili KH3 modem, da im je puno pomogao na bateriji. Meni nista.
<drac0_> chaky, crap :/
<drac0_> valjda ce to ispraviti
<chaky> nadam se
<drac0_> cek koji jos kernel imas za probati?
<drac0_> tiamat ne radi
<chaky> nope
<drac0_> incredikernel isto
<drac0_> nemas bas izbor
<chaky> cekat cu stock Cyanogenmod kernel
<drac0_> a sta drugo
<drac0_> onda ce i miui odmah
<drac0_> iako ekipa vec radi
<drac0_> kinezi jel
<drac0_> biti ce native device
<drac0_> testiraju sada, mislim da ih isto muci drain i 1080p
<jelly-home> i koliko trenutno dodje SGS2?
<SilverSpace> oj drac0_ 
<drac0_> oy SilverSpace
<ivoks> jelly-home: 5k kuna
<ivoks> jelly-home: isto kao i htc sensation
<ivoks> ali mislim da je bolje uzeti samsung nego htc
<SilverSpace> drac0_: kaj se radi si na odmoru ili camis u zg
<jelly-home> skupa igracka
<ivoks> je
<drac0_> SilverSpace, u zg sam jos
<chaky|lap> jebem ti APC UPS!!!! Ugasio mi je kompjuter.
<drac0_> ivoks, imas ti battery drain na senzaciji? :P
<drac0_> chaky, kako desire :D
<ivoks> pa smartphone je samo kraci naziv za mobitel na kojem baterija ne drzi ni dan :)
<chaky|lap> neces vjerovati, RADI! Samo se jednom restartao neki dan dok sam skrolao kroz wallpapere u onoj Zedge aplikaciji, i to nakon 5 min skrolanja
<drac0_> kod mene sve ok :)
 * drac0_ kuca u drvo lol
<ivoks> ja sam svojeg u podne skinuo s punjaca u autu
<ivoks> bio je 100%
<ivoks> sad je na 50%
<SilverSpace> Lenovo ce kupiti HP
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> nece
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> lenovo bi zelio kupiti PGS
<drac0_> ivoks, frendova senzacija isto sranje s baterijom, lud je liq :D
<ivoks> ali za HP nema novaca
<ivoks> pardon PSG
<SilverSpace> drac0_: kad ces na go
<chaky|lap> drac0_: vrtis miui na desireu sada?
<drac0_> SilverSpace, slijedeci tjedan nadam se, al ne vjerujem da cu na more
<drac0_> chaky|lap, da
<drac0_> zadnji s tiamat kernelom
<drac0_> SilverSpace, spiskat cu pare ovaj put na psa umjesto na more :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> kud u brda na veprove :)
<drac0_> bude i toga, ali ne
<drac0_> novi krvnik mi stize :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<chaky|lap> kupio sam za Samsunga dock cradle s utorom za punjenje dodatne baterije. U istog stane i Desire, vertikalno :)
<drac0_> niiiice :)
<drac0_> chaky|lap, si piknuo taurus? ;)
<SilverSpace> ja tek sljedece ljeto mislim kupiti novi mob
<chaky|lap> nisam jos, ali uskoro. Neki dan mi je dosao mesh case, pa sada to koristim.
<drac0_> kako to izgleda, sve ok
<ivoks> 4:0 za medvjede
<drac0_> jel drzi mob ok ili ima lufta
<ivoks> SilverSpace: i ja
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> lol
<drac0_> ivoks, jel pala cijena sto? :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jes vidio neki francuz je na probi
<chaky|lap> drac0_: drzi ga cvrsto vertikalno, Samsung (naravno) a i Desire, samo ne horizontalno.
<ivoks> drac0_: za auto?
<SilverSpace> ivoks: di vidis rezultat
<drac0_> ivoks, naravno
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ne znam, gwibber mi od nekud baca, valjda s twittera
<drac0_> chaky|lap, sve mi se onaj taurus cini naj rjesenje
<ivoks> drac0_: nije, a nekako si razmisljam ga ostaviti na dva tjedna, dok sam u US, kod servisera da sredi sve sve sve sve i polakira ga cijelog
<chaky|lap> drac0_: eto kupim ga ja, za par dana
<ivoks> drac0_: onda ga ne bi prodavao jos godinu dana
<drac0_> ivoks, hmm
<drac0_> :)
<ivoks> ono, kozu na mjenjacu da zamijeni
<ivoks> kemijsko ciscenje i sl.
<drac0_> chaky|lap, ako uzmes svakako javi, ja bi isto uzeo cim piknem sgs2, izvrstan je taurus
<drac0_> ivoks, sve sitne detalje :)
<ivoks> da
<drac0_> onda imas novi auto :)
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> tesko mi se rastati od njega
<ivoks> predobar je to auto
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> razumijem u potpunosti :D
<drac0_> dobra je pila
<ivoks> vucem prikolicu s biciklima, 5 ljudi u autu, natovaren prtljaznik
<ivoks> i onda preticem uz brijeg :)
<drac0_> :D
<drac0_> samo cekam da MmikeT uleti :D
 * drac0_ ode nesto baciti u kljun, brb
<ivoks> danas sam 11h proveo u njemu
<ivoks> od 5 ujutro do 4 popodne
<SilverSpace> turisti
<ivoks> od varazdina do murtera, uzeo prikolicu, pa u liku, pa natrag na murter
<ivoks> vz->murter = 3h
<ivoks> mozda 3:15, ne sjecam se vise
<ivoks> nexus prime
<ivoks> samo trpaju brze procesore
<ivoks> nek natrpaju vise baterije
<SilverSpace> da baterija je fakat zajeb kod svih
<g0t> Pozdrav
<ivoks> pa je, zbog svih tih stvari koje rade
<g0t> ima tko preporuku za spasavanje ntfs diska
<g0t> koji soft bi obavio recovery
<ivoks> ovaj moj jos ima i 3d sucelje
<ivoks> pretjeruju
<ivoks> ovisi sto zelis spasiti
<ivoks> particijsku tablicu ili podatke
<g0t> ahoj ivoxpodatke
<g0t> ahoj ivox podatke
<ivoks> koje si ti droge pusio?
<SilverSpace> ? :)
<g0t> to upuceno meni ?
<g0t> j . ga imam problem a koristis rijeci koje idu u pravcu kojem ciljam
<SilverSpace> uh poceo malo zrak u sobu ulaziti
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/automobil-google-street-viewa-snimao-jarun-staglisce-galerija-320553
<ivoks> koji je to posao...
<ivoks> idem spat
<ivoks> hah
<SilverSpace> ja tekmu gledat
<ivoks> u marketu cijene pisu u kunama
<SilverSpace> da 
<SilverSpace> samo kod mene jos ne mogu kupovati
<ivoks> ja fejkam americkog providera
<SilverSpace> to mi stvarno nije jasno 
<ivoks> hm, cini se da to vise ne radi...
<SilverSpace> neki mogu kupovat neki ne 
<ivoks> nemas sta kupiti
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> laku noc
<SilverSpace> ln
<drac0_> SilverSpace, jel dobar ha :)
<drac0_> kako pretvoriti kokos u zmiju
<drac0_> ozenis ju!
<drac0_> :D
<hbogner> pozdrav
<drac0_> welcome hbogner
<hbogner> ola amigo
<SilverSpace> da lol
<drac0_> hbogner, como esta amigo
<hbogner> drac0_, e neznam tolko da odgovorim pa evo na rvackom, dobro ali vruceee
<drac0_> lol
<drac0_> vruce je u 3pm i natrag
<SilverSpace> ma nije
<SilverSpace> vruce je ko vruci pornich
<drac0_> hebo sve odoh na pivu
<drac0_> l8r peeps
#ubuntu-hr 2011-08-23
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ivoks> Kažu, to što su im domovi od Doma zdravlja udaljeni stotinjak metara zračne linije nije nikakvo mjerilo jer do posla ne idu avionom.
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<hbogner> unajmili geodat da im izmjeri udaljenost radi cipelarine
<hbogner> maloprije to citao
<ivoks> necu ni reci kakve mi grozote padaju na pamet
<ivoks> netko bi pomislio da sam lud :)
<ivoks> al kad vidim takve parazite...
<hbogner> daj reci, sad me bas interesira :D
<hbogner> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/page/2011/08/23/0086006.html?pos=n1  evo clanka
<jelly-home> 500kn CEGA
<ivoks> hbogner: ali nema 'ti si bolestan' ili sta ja znam
<hbogner> ok, samo reci
<jelly-home> kameom bi ih doslo jeftinije, trebali su taxijem svaki dan na poso
<hbogner> he he he jelly-home 
<ivoks> hbogner: bacio bi ih pod vlak
<ivoks> hbogner: al tako da ostanu zivi
<ivoks> hbogner: i onda bi im placao invalidninu
<ivoks> hbogner: jer je zasluzuju
<hbogner> he he he
<hbogner> steta strojovodje vlaka, imao bi traume od toga
<SilverSp1ce> dan
<calmpitbull> tko je dobar sa bashom
<calmpitbull> dobar dan
<calmpitbull> dobar dan
<calmpitbull> tko je dobar sa bashom
<jelly> ekipa u #bash
<calmpitbull> ma jesu al ga seru
<calmpitbull> odnosno je ne znam pitat
<jelly> calmpitbull: nemoj pitat "tko je dobar", vec odmah postavi tehnicki problem pa ako neko zna, uletit ce kad bude pri racunalu
<jelly> i procita pravo pitanje
<calmpitbull> tako je
<calmpitbull> jelly: ti si oduvijek bio pametan, kaj da ti velim
<jelly> jok, samo se pravim
<calmpitbull> echo "enter wlan".....read wlan....??????exec "airmon-ng start $wlan"....prije nego li sto pitas oko aircracka to je za faks...moram napravit pomocni programcic, a ja se pravio vazan
<calmpitbull> zelim ubacit korisnicku variablu u command line...ako sam to dobro rekao
<calmpitbull> i da moj string, tako nekak, postane terminal commanda
<jelly> aj pastebinaj skriptu sto do sada imas pa reci sto bi jos trebalo raditi
<calmpitbull> pa nemam nis to je problem :)
<calmpitbull> uglavnom to je skripta koja pomaze u hvatanju wepa
<calmpitbull> al je probelm da mi vec prva stvar radi problem i to je to
<calmpitbull> kada to sredim bum sve mogel
<calmpitbull> pokusal sem napravit alias novuKomandu="airmon-ng start wlan0"....i onda je nekak pozvat sa command novaKomanda
<calmpitbull> al opet nista
<calmpitbull> stavio ja i da mi gleda onu foru set -x da se vidi kaj se radi al opet stanga
<jelly> ak nemas nista, onda kaj da ti velim?
<calmpitbull> rofl
<jelly> pastebinnaj to sto imas
<calmpitbull> pa evo
<calmpitbull> !#/bin/bash
<calmpitbull> echo "enter wifi"
<calmpitbull> read wifi
<calmpitbull> exec echo sudo "airmon-ng start $wifi"
<jelly> calmpitbull: ne sve na kanal, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<CrazyLemon> pa men se čini da je to to haha :D
<calmpitbull> CrazyLemon: ma nije
<calmpitbull> cekaj da ti dam rezultat
<jelly> calmpitbull: i output od jednog pokretanja, kad već pasteaš, pa da vidimo što ne radi
<calmpitbull> izbaci sudo airmon-ng start wlan0 al ga ne runa
<CrazyLemon> mene zanima zašto ti "echo"-jaš komandu
<calmpitbull> bez echo >>sudo: airmon-ng start wlan0: command not found
<CrazyLemon> a sa echo če ti uvijek samo izpisat komandu :)
<calmpitbull> da ali bez nece nista
<calmpitbull> sudo: airmon-ng start wlan0: command not found
<calmpitbull> nije probelm u izpisu vec o tome da nece exec-at kommandu
<CrazyLemon> a da probaš echo "`sudo airmon-ng start wlan0`" 
<CrazyLemon> ili gksudo   ili brez sudo pa sa sudo pokreneš skriptu
<calmpitbull> idem probat
<CrazyLemon> al u svakom slučaju http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html   :)
<calmpitbull> CrazyLemon: care!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<calmpitbull> duzan sam ti limunadu
<CrazyLemon> nije care..nego common sense..i dobro pročitaj onaj gore link :)
<calmpitbull> budem hvala jos jednom
<jelly> calmpitbull: ovisno o tome kako je podešen, sudo može psotaviti PATH ili ne.  Ako ne želiš ovisiti o tome, piši apsolutnu putanju do naredbe
<jelly> dakle vjerojatno /usr/sbin/airmon-ng
<jelly> `` nije mudro koristiti bez da se educiraš što i kako to radi
<calmpitbull> okidoki
<calmpitbull> budem pogledao 
<calmpitbull> al sada sam vedel
<calmpitbull> vesel
<ivoks> ne vjerume
<ivoks> na pakiranju za frizbi pise 'This bag is not a toy'
<hbogner> pozdrav
<hbogner> grrr, bash pitanje: "TOTAL_RELATION=$(( $TOTAL_RELATION + $USER_RELATION ))" daje gresku: "arithmetic expression: expecting primary: " 102237 +  " "
<hbogner> radilo je do 7 mjeseca i onda prestalo
<hbogner> argh, skuzio
<ivoks> hbogner: pa to radi i sad
<ivoks> USER_RELATION je potrgan :)
<hbogner> ivoks, skuzio
<hbogner> jebeni korisnici koji u svoja imena stavljaju razne znakove pa mi sjebu tab delimiter
<hbogner> nemrem : ; , # % *
<ivoks> hahahaha hacknuli su te :D
<hbogner> ma ne, radim statistike, a ima svakakvih usernameova
<ivoks> pa no
<ivoks> haknuli su te
<hbogner> ah da, to
<ivoks> :D
<hbogner> jesu
<hbogner> ma ubija me ova vrucina danas
<hbogner> sad idem vidjet kaj je slobodno
<ivoks> dobro da USER_RELATION nije "1 )) ; rm -rf /
<ivoks> fali jos " na kraju
<hbogner> ma user reation je broj koji ja izvucem
<hbogner> a to izvlacim iz redova
<hbogner> koje oizvlacim iz xml-a
<hbogner> imam "username,nodes,ways,relations,date"
<jelly-home> ma fali "" _svugdje_ oko $VARIJABLA
<hbogner> i frajer novi taman stavio moj tab delimiter u username
<jelly-home> jelly#rula
<ivoks> a ovaj jutarnji...
<ivoks> naprave galeriju slika, s naslovom kornati
<ivoks> a u galeriji niti 1/3 slika nije s kornata :D
<hbogner> jeli tab delimiter moze biti vise znakova?
<ivoks> stavi ł za delimiter i miran si
<ivoks> ili §
<ivoks> hm... kaj canon dslri imaju geotaging?
<ivoks> tj, imaju gps?
<hbogner> ja to radim poslje
<hbogner> gpscorrelate
<hbogner> posebno gps posebno slr
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> zasto?
<hbogner> kako to mislis zasto?
<ivoks> pa zasto radis tagiranje poslije?
<ivoks> naime...
<ivoks> ja ne znam sto i kako, ali kada sam uploadao slike na flickr, ovaj je znao gdje je slikano
<ivoks> a nisam znao da mi fotic ima gps u sebi :D
<hbogner> koji fotic?
<hbogner> ja sam siguran da eos400d nema gps
<ivoks> 550d
<hbogner> htc bi rekao da to ima
<hbogner> aha, 550
<hbogner> to neznam
<jelly-home> ivoks: ili ti flickr zna po slici prepoznati di sta ko
<jelly-home> SVE ZNAJU
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> svaka fotka ima 10MB
<ivoks> pa nema zapisano
<hbogner> ivoks, vidi exif
<hbogner> rekao bi da nema
<hbogner> al mi nije jasno kako ti ih je smjestio
<hbogner> mozda te flicker prati preko gps-a na mobitelu :D
<ivoks> pa ni meni nije jasno
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> vecinu je tocno pozicionirao
<ivoks> jednu je fulao
<ivoks> ali svega za kilometar
<hbogner> procitaj exif, tamo ti sigutno pise ako ima lokaciju
<jelly-home> mozda ima agps, mozda prica s tvojim mobitelom, mozda su u sumi
<ivoks> nema u exifu
<jelly-home> jel bila koja lokacija u sumi
<ivoks> baterija umire... gotov radni dan
<ivoks> lijepi pozdrav
<SilverSpace> gsharkdown zakon
<hbogner> ivoks, hvala za tab delimiter savjet
<hbogner> radi bez problema :D
<Mmike> Mater Androidavu! S cime prebacujete fileove s Android telefona na ubuntu i nazad?
<chaky> ja koristim ftp
<Mmike> na piceku ili na androidu?
<chaky> na androidu
<chaky> fireftp u firefoxu
<chaky> FTPDroid aplikacija za mob
<chaky> ili jednostavnije, spoji usb kabelom mobitel na racunalo i izaberi opciju mount sd card iz izbornika
<Mmike> da, nemam kabl
<chaky> onda ftp
<Mmike> probat cu taj ftpdroid
<Mmike> ova dva koja imam su smece
<Mmike> isto tako, ghostcommander i linda manager se nece spojiti na ftp na laptopu
<Mmike> tj, spoje se, i onda stoje satima
<Mmike> bwah
<Mmike> tracklogove pokusavam prebaciti na piceka
<Mmike> btw, s cime da 'gledam' tracklogove na ubuntuu?
<hbogner> tracklogove?
<Mmike> hbogner, jeps
<Mmike> biciklirao sam malcice po hvaru, pa bih htio malo gledati 
<Mmike> kak sam brzo iso, kol'ko sam prevalio, kak sam se penjo/spusto, i to sve
<hbogner> imas gpsbabel pa prebacis u koji god format hoces ako vec nije gpx
<Mmike> rekli su mi da je google earth super, al' tamo mi samo nacrta putanju di sam isao i nemrem nista
<hbogner> Mmike, mytourbook
<Mmike> osmtracker na androidu mi je napravio gpx
<Mmike> hbogner, to je nesto aptgetabilno?
<hbogner> nope standalone
<hbogner> wgetabilno
<chaky> :)
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> cem probam
<Mmike> odo samo tekmu pogledat do kraja :)
<Mmike> brb
<hbogner> http://mytourbook.sourceforge.net/mytourbook/
<Mmike> kakvi debili
<Mmike> kakvi krasni debili
<CrazyLemon> dobro je..moglo bit i gore :D
<Mmike> CrazyLemon, ma debili
<Mmike> hbogner, sad cem probat
<hbogner> java je
<Mmike> hbogner, eto se probava :)
<Mmike> CrazyLemon, ma, idijoti :)
<Mmike> btw, bio sam pred 10ak dana u Supetru, kod neke rodbine
<Mmike> I lik, bratic mog starog u nekom koljenu, rodjeni Supetranin, navija za Dinamo, i to okorjelo :)
<CrazyLemon> Mmike al gle ovako..idioti u ligi prvaka! :D
<CrazyLemon> bolje to nego samo idioti :D
<Mmike> stoji :)
<Mmike> hbogner, ovo je malo too much :)
<Mmike> ili mozda ipak ne
<Mmike> mhm
<hbogner> Mmike, ma program ej zakon
<hbogner> imas statistike, arhivu, logove treninga ...
<Mmike> da, vidim
<Mmike> svakakih cuda :)
<Mmike> ja sam samo, doduse, htio tracklog po satelitskoj mapi nacrtan, i presjek visine
<Mmike> al' i ovo je mega kul
<Mmike> jel' mogu editirati tracklog?
<hbogner> to nisam pokusavao
<Mmike> da izbacim prvih 2-3 minute kad sam cekao curu dok se, well, pomokri
<hbogner> ja za editiranje ili mapsouce na win ili josm na linuxu
<Mmike> i zadnjih 6-7 minuta kad sam s nonom metiljao na rivi
<hbogner> a imas i prune, on je samo ze gledanje i aptgetBILAN JE
<hbogner> soory caps
<Mmike> prune?
<Mmike> a, gpsprune
<hbogner> a imas i gpxwie
<hbogner> *gps viewer
<hbogner> *gpx
<Mmike> visinomjer u htc desireu je megaturbo neprecizan
<Mmike> veli da sam bio izmedju 40 i 65m, a krenuo sam mozda 50 cm iznad razine mora :)
<hbogner> i na rucnim gps uredjejima je visina uvjek losija od pozicije, kako nece na mobitelu bit losa
<CrazyLemon> možda je mjerio od dna mora :p
<Mmike> CrazyLemon,  :)
<hbogner> Mmike, iduci put vidi jel mozes kalibrirat visinu na 0 na morskoj razini
<Mmike> covjece, ovaj tourbook prati i puls i svakakve djidje!
<Mmike> hbogner, na htcu? To se moze?
<hbogner> Mmike, ovisi o softveru, nemam blage veze
<CrazyLemon> ja nisam nigdje vidio te mogučnosti
<hbogner> onda valjda nemoze
<Mmike> taj desire ima gps tek' tolko da google maps moze raditi kako spada
<Mmike> pre los je
<Mmike> netko mi je poslao sliku gdje je imao u djepu i htc desire i garmin neki
<Mmike> pa je radio krugove po igralistu dok je trcao
<Mmike> pa se vidi kako garmin 'fino' crta, a desire 'ruzno'
<hbogner> sad ti usporedjujes ficeka i mercedesa
<Mmike> mislim da cak ti, hbogner ?
<hbogner> imas razliku izmedju 2 vrste germina, a kako neces izmedju full gps-a i nadojeba na mobitel
<Mmike> pre dobar je ovaj mytourbook
<Mmike> sve me tjera da se pocnem bavit ozvbiljno pedaliranjem
<hbogner> preporucio sam ga nekim biciklistiam i zadovoljni su
<hbogner> jej, statistike opet rade: http://data.osm-hr.org/statistike/
<Mmike> hbogner, super je ovo, thnx :)
<hbogner>  Mmike np
<hbogner> laku noc
#ubuntu-hr 2011-08-24
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> MmikeT: http://ridewithgps.com/ zakon za tvoje logove
<SilverSpace> na webu :)
<Mmike> Ahoj, klapci, jak se mate
<dodobas> dobže
<dodobas> damo si pivo ?
<Mmike> To tak krasny
<Mmike> date, date :)
<dodobas> anno
<SilverSpace> lol 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pogledaj si ovo http://ridewithgps.com/
<Mmike> materetikakojevrucfe
<Mmike> SilverSpace, :) 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' to ono sto ti koristis ili je ovo neki novi?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: koristim par tih na webu 
<SilverSpace> http://ridewithgps.com/trips/345130
<Mmike> zasto par njih?
<SilverSpace> tak gledam koji mi je bolji ovaj mi je trenutno ok
<SilverSpace> mada imam i orginal garmin 
<Mmike> meni jucer hbogner preporucio myrouteexpress
<Mmike> ili tako nesto
<Mmike> mytourbook
<Mmike> java program, skines, koristis
<Mmike> vrlo jako super mocan
<SilverSpace> da odlican
<hbogner> super za sve imat lokalno
<hbogner> a nista te ne sprecava da to i uploadas ne neki online servis
<SilverSpace> ima dosta tih web oneline 
<SilverSpace> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/109017496
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo ako uredujes sa nekom aplikacijom gpx ova stranica od garmina ga nece primiti :)
<SilverSpace> samo orginale
<dodobas> onda samo kopiraj header od GPXa---
<dodobas> pa ce 'misliti' da je od garmina
<SilverSpace> vis to nisam probao :)
<dodobas> pa jasno... kad koristis ubuntu...
<dodobas> to se od tebe ne ocekuje :P
<SilverSpace> :P
<SilverSpace> tus tus
<SilverSpace> ne izmjeni samo heder nego citave podatke
<ivoks> sigh...
<ivoks> frend kaze da mu je komp na brodu u ponedjeljak rekao kako je more 31C kod Kornata
<ivoks> a jucer zena jedna umrla na plazi
<jelly> kuha se kuha
<jelly> <datase> jelly: The current temperature in Zagreb, Ferencica, Zagreb, Croatia is 39.0°C (4:30 PM CEST on August 24, 2011). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 12%. Dew Point: 4°C. Pressure: 29.97 in 1014.8 hPa (Steady). 
<jelly> <datase> The current temperature in Zagreb, Ferencica, Zagreb, Croatia is 40.2°C (5:00 PM CEST on August 24, 2011)
<jelly> tu u Vukovarskoj kod Graweta ima jedan plasticni znak okupan suncem sa senzorom koji valjda sad pokazuje 45-50
<CrazyLemon> PC kaže 31° al se osječa kao 36° ...mobitel kaže 31° al se osječa kao 40° :)
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ivoks> tri macke na terasi
<ivoks> pojele brancina i sad malo wiskasa
<ivoks> legle, oci gotovo skroz zatvorene
<ivoks> ne mogu disat koliko su se najele
<jelly> brancina, uf
 * ivoks ide na OpenStack Summit + Conference
<ivoks> Program 'win' trenutno nije instaliran.  Možete ga instalirati upisujući:
<ivoks> sudo apt-get install wily
<ivoks> wily :D
<jelly-home> apt-cache search supergenijalac
<ptlo> oj
<nvucinic> oj
#ubuntu-hr 2011-08-25
<hbogner> pozdrav
<oki> dobri dan
<dodobas> ehlo
<oki> nije me bilo dugo ovdje
<dodobas> nismo niti prijmjetili
<oki> :)
<jelly> doki
<oki> tj driver za njega
<oki> evo mučim se instalirati usb wirelles adapter
<oki> evo me nazad prekida mi se mreža svako malo
<oki> al me ne ide  kako da instaliram driver sa cd na ubuntu 10.10.
<SilverSpace> pih vruce
<oki> zato sam i uzea usb wirelles adapter da mogu pojačat signal
<SilverSpace> oki: izgleda da si krivi uzeo
<SilverSpace> :)
<oki> preko terminala
<oki> rtl8187
<SilverSpace> i da time nista ne dobijas ako ti je ruter koma
<SilverSpace> oki: kaj ti ispise lsusb
<oki> e sada kad uštekam u komp  prepozna usb
<oki> al se nemogu spojit
<oki> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/674405/
<oki> i tu je uštekana antena
<SilverSpace> lsmod | grep rtl
<oki> još na kompu imam pci karticu
<SilverSpace> ukratko zasto kupujes nesto kaj nisi provjerio dali radi na ubuntu
<SilverSpace> koliko vidim sa tim chipom samo problemi 
<SilverSpace> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/rtl8187
<SilverSpace> oki: ima li sto
<oki> imam na malom cd drivere 
<oki> SilverSpace http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/674411/
<SilverSpace> probaj ovo instalirati wireless-tools
<SilverSpace> i onda lupi ovo sudo modprobe rtl8187
<SilverSpace> lsmod | grep rtl 
<SilverSpace> pa vidi jel podigo 
<oki> misliš na drivere
<oki> skužaj opet mi se prekinula mreža
<oki> ovako ima za : debian 31-8187 kernel 2.6.13 i rtl8187_linux_26.1025.0328.2007
<oki> to su dva direktorija
<oki> kako da instaliram sa cd driver
<SilverSpace> koji kernel uopce imas gore na stroju
<SilverSpace> ne mozes istalirati nesto sto ne podrzava 
<jelly> ode
<SilverSpace> he he
<oki> SilverSpace: evo me napokon nazad
<oki> uporno se pokušava spojit
<oki> prekida mi se veza non stop  
<oki> jesi li vidia zadnji paste bin
<oki> SilverSpace jesi li tu
<oki> ?=
<oki> imali li ikoga?
<oki> SilverSpace?
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pomozi covjeku :)
<oki> šta se mučim svako malo mi puca mreža
<oki> a neznam kako da instaliram driver za usb wirelles adapter RTL8187
<oki> na  ubuntu 10.10.
<ivoks> sta kaze lspci
<ivoks> ode
<ivoks> je li 8187 ili 8187b?
<ivoks> ili 8187se?
<ivoks> lspci
<ivoks> sudo modprobe rtl818x
<ivoks> sudo modprobe rtl8187
<ivoks> sudo modprobe rtl8180
<SilverSpace> oo
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> nesto mi net steka
<ivoks> eto, samsung nije kriv, kaze sud u niskozemskoj
<ivoks> odbacili su sve appleove patente, osim jednog
<ivoks> za taj jedan su dali rok samsungu 7 tjedana da ga promijeni
<ivoks> galaxy se moze opet prodavati
<SilverSpace> eh 
<SilverSpace> mislis da je tu kraj
<SilverSpace> restartao ruter i sad radi sve
<ivoks> nije tu kraj
<ivoks> ali je kraj price po pitanju 'apple je izmislio dizajn'
<ivoks> sud je prihvatio da je prije ipada postoja uredjaj sa zaobljenim rubovima :)
<SilverSpace> to da
<ivoks> gotovo, apple nije izmislio cetvrtasti uredjaj sa zakrivljenim rubovima :)
<SilverSpace> sad ga jos vise mogu kopirati
<SilverSpace> po dizajnu
<SilverSpace> bemti zapadnu stranu zgrade
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ivoks> divlji zapad
<ivoks> legalizacija bespravno sagradjene kuce i za manje od 3.000kn
<ivoks> a gradjevinska dozvola kosta desetke tisuca kuna
<ivoks> pa ti budi budala/posten
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> tako ti je to 
<ivoks> nije uopce smijesno
<ivoks> to nije uopce smijesno
<ivoks> to je horor, jebeni horor
<ivoks> kakvu mi vlast imamo, to je nevjerojatno
<ivoks> potice te na kriminal
<ivoks> ja se samo nadam se je jutarnji krivo prenio vijest
<ivoks> i da ce to biti 'kazna (simoblicna od par tisuca kuna) i gradjevinska dozvola za takav objekt'
<ivoks> to je jedino posteno
<ivoks> jer nista drugo nema veze s nikakvom logikom... nikakvom
<SilverSpace> yep
<ivoks> super
<ivoks> BDP nam raste
<ivoks> al ne toliko koliko i inflacija
<ivoks> tako da smo opet na nuli :)
<ivoks> ili u minusu
<ivoks> majke ti
<ivoks> pa za koga glasovati?
<ivoks> kako je to tuzno
<ivoks> barca i milan u skupini
<ivoks> dinamo ima 'sanse' samo u G skupini
<SilverSpace> nema ni tu
<ivoks> vidi navodnike
<hbogner> argh, opet sam potrgao slusalice za komp
<SilverSpace> hbogner: kupi duze kablove :))
<ivoks> linux.org
<ivoks> The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to the site owner reaching his/her bandwidth limit. Please try again later.
<hbogner> ma rukom strgao iznad desnog uha nosac
<hbogner> SilverSpace, vec imam 4 metra kabla
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> barcu barcu
<SilverSpace> real
<ivoks> skupina b bi bila super
<ivoks> ah, D je dobio
<ivoks> nije ni ta losa
<ivoks> http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=587332
<SilverSpace> yepzanimljiv tekst
<SilverSpace> vidim postao si zig zag
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> ovim ludima amerima stvarno nije bilo dosadno u zivotu: http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/145098/Americka-ambasada-pratila-Thompsonove-koncerte.html
<jelly-home> lol
<ivoks> http://www.mirkobeovic.com/photoblog/2006/11/19/moj-dom/
<ivoks> kakve fotke
<ivoks> da, ludi su
<ivoks> ali nitko nije bolje objasnio pojavu fasistickih oznaka
<ivoks> a manjina koja je koristila zabranjena obilježja očito predstavljaju 'pogrešno usmjerenu mladež, koja prije kompenzira to što su bili premladi da bi sudjelovali u prethodnom u ratu, nego što su dio neofašističkog pokreta'.
<ivoks> i to je tocno to
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/thinkpad-tablet/110552.aspx
<SilverSpace> http://shop.lenovo.com/us/products/tablets/thinkpad/
<jelly-home> meh
<jelly-home> ode brand u 3pm
<ivoks> bas
<ivoks> jelly-home: ALI!
<ivoks> "za 100 USD moguće je nabaviti tipkovnicu na kojoj je za potrebe upravljanja kursorom implementiran TrackPoint"
<ivoks> wooohooo!!!
<jelly-home> ili spojiti thinkpad usb tastaturu za $50
<jelly-home> onu staru http://fly.srk.fer.hr/~jelly/usb-keyb.jpg
<ivoks> ovaj cu si tablet kupiti
<ivoks> jer izgleda kao stroj
<ivoks> a ne kao kutija za sminku :)
<jelly-home> tablet nije PC
<jelly-home> (see also: telefon nije PC)
<hbogner> bug: a u kontekstu komunikacije podržava WiFi i Bluetooth, no nije opremeljen 3G modulom
<hbogner> lenovo: Bluetooth®, WiFi and 3G connectivity
<hbogner> ko tu koga ... :D
<jelly-home> no, dva modela, nis cudno
<hbogner>  :D
<hbogner> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/altus-it-petnaesti-clan-international-data-centre/110550.aspx
<hbogner> oni su bili na ubuntu 11.04 install festu u ksetu
<hbogner> i kasnije na dors/cluc
<jelly-home> heh
<jelly-home> Đoreski je stari etfovac/ferovac
<jelly-home> i ksetovac ak se dobro sjecam (a ne sjecam se)
<hbogner> bila dvojica, jedan mladji, jedan stariji
<hbogner> mladji=30+
<hbogner> ili cak 35+
<jelly-home> http://hr.linkedin.com/pub/goran-%C4%91oreski/2a/b85/217 
<hbogner> jep, on je, nasao vizitku
<hbogner> predsjednik uprave /ceo
<jelly-home> da, on je preuzeo datacenter dio kad je vlasnik to izdvojio u posebnu firmu
<hbogner> muce se sa nekim glupostima u openoffice-u
<hbogner> tj to ih muci u urefdskom poslovanju
<jelly-home> tak je to kad hoces biti legalan i ne dati lovu za MS Office
<Mmike> tuzno je to
<Mmike> kad je mladji = 30+
<jelly-home> ?
 * Mmike ima 36 godina
<Mmike> recimo
<jelly-home> ok, al sto je tu tuzno?
 * jelly-home bio uvjeren da je Mmike mladji od njega
<jelly-home> ^_^
<jelly-home> a kad ono!
<Mmike> jelly, koje si ti godiste?
<jelly-home> 76
<Mmike> ja sam isto bio uvjerenda si ti stariji
<Mmike> pa i ja sam
<Mmike> 10ti mjesec
<hbogner> pa mladji je mladji od onog starijeg
<jelly-home> Mmike: pa onda jos nemas 35, majstore
<Mmike> postgres=# select now() - '1976-12-10 14:00';
<Mmike>           ?column?          
<Mmike> ----------------------------
<Mmike>  12676 days 07:00:25.286114
<jelly-home> daj si drmni jedan ginkgo
<ivoks> pa ja jos nemam ni 30
<Mmike> bogme
<Mmike> 34.7 godina!
 * Mmike je sad sretan :)
<Mmike> ivoks, nema veze, ti izgledas k'o da ti je 42 :)
<jelly-home> eto, pomladio se za godinu i po
<hbogner> uf, uvjek zaboravim da je ivoks mladji od mene
<hbogner> al zato imam vise koce
<Mmike> LOL :)
<hbogner> *kose
<Mmike> ivoks, kad si ti rodjen?
 * ivoks ce 30 za 26 sati
<Mmike> i ti, hbogner?
<hbogner> Mmike, 1981
<Mmike> ivoks, ja cu ti prignodno cestitati na facebooku
<Mmike> 1981?!
<hbogner> travanj
<Mmike> mater
<Mmike> sjecam se proslave nove godine 1981
<ivoks> hihi
<Mmike> to je valjda prva koje se sjecam
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<hbogner> Mmike, a dodobas je jos mladji :D
<Mmike> super su mi bile te nove godine, nisam morao ic spavat - nikad
<jelly-home> sjecam se kad tjedan dana nije bilo crtica u 1980 jer se nesto tuzno dogodilo
<Mmike> hbogner, kaj!? :) :) :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, :)))))))))))))))))))
<jelly-home> to su te traume iz djetinjstva
<hbogner> jelly-home, ma daa, nesto zbog ceg je tugovala cela sfrj :D
<hbogner> Mmike, da da, mi smo mladji od tebe :D
<Mmike> brijem da je jedino kost stariji od mene
<Mmike> tj, nadam se!
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<hbogner> a igustin? rsedak? SilverSpace 
<hbogner> bez uvrede navedenima ko sam fulao
<hbogner> *ako
<jelly-home> mah, penzici
<Mmike> da, fakat
<Mmike> SilverSpace, je sigurno stariji
<Mmike> rsedak malcice
<Mmike> a igustin, nemam pojma
<Mmike> mater kako se susjeda smije
<Mmike> vec jedno 4-5 minuta, gusi se od smijeha :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: snimi pa pusti na razglas
<Mmike> sad se i ja smijem :)))))))))))))0
<jelly-home> STRIPY
<SilverSpace> hehe
<SilverSpace> koji vam je hurac
<Mmike> sad se poceo i treci susjed smijat :)))))))))))))))))))))))))000
<SilverSpace> kaj godine nabrajate
<jelly-home> Mmike se upravo pomladio
<jelly-home> pa slavi
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ma buni se cika miko da je star
<jelly-home> do malocas je imao 36 a sad ima 34 koma 7
<SilverSpace> hbogner: sigurno je zdrmao previse piva i prosao pored ogledala
<jelly-home> madjija
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ili se nadisao ovog kaj mu susjedi puse i umiru od smijeha
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> to njemu ne smeta
<hbogner> imunity: lvl 99
<SilverSpace> hbogner: mozda je obratno
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> vidis vidis :D
<Mmike> :P
<SilverSpace> mater im nizozemsku 
<Mmike> hbogner, nene, stariji su susjedi, ne dime
<SilverSpace> koja su to gasmad
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ?
<SilverSpace> gamad*
<jelly-home> sto rade holandezi?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: apple i sud
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: pa ponistili su skoro sve patentne zahtjeve
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: ti navijas za apple?
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: Mmike  ne
<jelly-home> u cem je onda problem, ostao je jedan validni patent od valjda 11 
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: samo ne volim nizozemce
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/samsung-galaxy-krsi-appleov-patent/110553.aspx
<jelly-home> odje nigdje nema holandezi
<jelly-home> sve arapi, crnci i kinezi
<jelly-home> taj rezultat je prilicno dobar za Samsung
 * Mmike nacelno nema nista protiv nikog
<Mmike> ponajmanje protiv nizozemaca
<Mmike> kontra appleta bih mogao ric-dvi zakantat
<jelly-home> jah, kad bi mi imali legalne lake droge i prostituciju, turizam bi procvjetao
<SilverSpace> nizozemci su najvece ubice uz spanjokce koje isto ne volim povijesno gledano
<jelly-home> ma jok
<jelly-home> kinezi u jednoj pobuni potamane 30 miliona
<SilverSpace> i englezi su za njih male bebe
<jelly-home> zapadna povijest to ne spominje
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: u europi
<jelly-home> mala je evropa
<jelly-home> staljin potamani 2M ukrajinaca i jos hrpu svega u jednoj zimi
<jelly-home> (brojke i priznanje genocida varira ovisno o trenutnoj politickoj situaciji)
<jelly-home> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Holodomor_World_recognition.png 
<SilverSpace> kakva je to karta
<jelly-home> karta koja pokazuje "priznanje genocida varira ovisno o trenutnoj politickoj situaciji"
<jelly-home> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holodomor
<Mmike> kako pici josipa
<Nikola> pozdrav svima! htio sam samo pitat, jel zna netko gdje bi mogao nac noob upute za instalaciju tmobile web n walk stika :)
<Nikola> pred 2 sata instalirah ubuntu, da i ja vidim to cudo ( :P ), ali ne mogu nista pod milim bogom napravit od onoga kaj bi htio jer nemogu na net, a svi u zgradi imaju zakljucan wlan :)
<Nikola> pa, ako neko zna... pls help?
<Mmike> pa 
<Mmike> hhe
#ubuntu-hr 2011-08-26
<oki> dobro jutro
<oki> imali koga
<oki> uglavnom ljudi imam problem sa spajanjem na wlan
<oki> tj. sa wirelles adapterom RTL8187L
<oki> chipsetom
<oki> ovo se javljam s druge lokacije
<oki> pošto se nemogu spojiti doma da li bi me magoa itko kontaktirati na mob 092 304 7140 pa da me uputi šta da radim kako da instaliram driver koji se nalazi u tar.gz datoteci
<oki> na ubuntu 10.10
<oki> inače usb kartica se prepozna automatski
<oki> žao mi je što nemogu se spojit pa da mogu davat ispise na paste binu
<oki> nadam se da će se itko javit i pomoć mi
<oki> unaprijed veliko hvala
<oki_> pozdrav
<oki_> svima
<oki_> evo sa ovim adapterom se spojia  na laptop i Å¡ljaka normalno
<dodobas> novi adapter?
<dodobas> :)
<oki> SilverSpace
<oki> ?
<oki> jel ima koga
<dodobas> reci oki 
<oki> ma imam problem u vezi usb adaptera
<oki> na ubuntu 10.10
<oki> ovo sam trenutno spojen preko njega na laptiopu di je winxp
<oki> na neku mrežu
<oki> međutim kad ga spojim na komp di je ubuntu 10.10 on pepozna usb karticu
<oki> spojim se na mrežu
<oki> al kad kliknem firefox
<oki> blank page
<oki> je i usporeno se loada
<oki> net
<oki> pa onda bloka
<oki> dodobas?
<dodobas> sto znaci spoji se na mrezu
<oki> sa ovim kompom di je ubuntu sam spojen kao client na mrežu
<oki> spoji se na mrežu accespoint
<dodobas> i... jel mozes pingati google.com ili nesto 
<oki> ne
<oki> nego kad pingam recio dns
<dodobas> ili gateway
<oki> počne i onda zastane bloka
<oki> e sad ovaj kod koga sam uzea mi je poslao mail da ima chpset 8178L
<oki> nešto sam naišao tu po netu da je vjerovatno problem sa ovim usb adapterom
<oki> iskreno neznam Å¡ta da napravim
<dodobas> promnijeni usb adapter
<oki> znači do njega je
<ivoks> pa sta ti kaze lspci kad ga ustekas
<ivoks> pusti te brojeve
<ivoks> 'preprodavaci' cesto ni sami ne znaju sto prodaju
<ivoks> pa na kutiji pise jedno, a chip je nesto sasvim drugo
<ivoks> tj, lsusb
<oki> samo sekund
<ivoks> sekunda, pa je 'samo sekundu'
<oki> ivoks
<oki> trenutno nemogu to vidit jer sam pre njega spojen na laptopu dije winxp na neku mrežu
<oki> jer nema drugačije se spojit
<oki> inače se spaja preko komp di je ubuntu
<oki> jedino da putem telefona kažem
<oki> pa ako nije problem da me neko kontaktira
<oki> moj broj je 0923047140
<oki> pa da mi objasni Å¡ta da napravim
<oki> jer ovako nemogu pokazati paste bin
<oki> pošto preko komp nisam spojen
<oki> ?
<oki> ili da mi neko kaže šta da u terminalu ukucam
<oki> pa da to proslijedim kroz nekih 15 min
<oki> ivoks? si tu
<ivoks> jesam
<oki> problem je u tome što sam sada trenutno preko njega spojen na laptopu di je win xp na neku mrežu
<oki> a ovaj problem me muči kod komp di je ubuntu 10.10.
<ivoks> onda nadji vendor i product id u windowsu
<ivoks> ja ne koristim windows, pa ne znam gdje se to nalazi
<oki> e sad da bi išta iz terminala izlist proslijedia moram se ištekat i ušteka u komp
<oki> ma ne koristim ni ja windowse
<ivoks> pa istekaj onda
<ivoks> cek, laptop ti nema integrirani wifi?
<oki> nego sam se preko laptopa uspija spojit jer nemogu preko komp di je linux
<oki> ima al ovu mrežu di sam se uspija spojit sam se spojia preko njega
<oki> i to u ovoj drugoj sobi
<oki> a ovaj komp di je ubuntu je u dnnevnom boravku
<ivoks> 13:09 < oki> ima al ovu mrežu di sam se uspija spojit sam se spojia preko njega
<ivoks> ha?!
<oki> a zato jer je slab signal
<oki> i nećeš virovat kroz zatvoreni prozor i još u prizemlju
<ivoks> ne, ne shvacas sto zelim reci
<ivoks> ja uopce tebe ne razumijem
<ivoks> odnosno, vidim rijeci, ali ne vidim smisao u nasumicnom rasporedu rijeci u recenici
<oki> ok nesporazum mali
<ivoks> a zivim 6 mjeseci u godini u dalmaciji
<oki> šta da napravim kad ga uštekam u kompu di je ubuntu
<oki> u terminalu
<ivoks> otvori terminal i pokreni lsusb
<ivoks> pricekaj 5-10 sekundi
<ivoks> znaci, ustekas, pricekas 5-10 sekundi, pokrenes lsusb
<oki> ok, poslije toga
<ivoks> onda tu liniju sa svojim uredjajem pejstas negdje ili prepises ovdje
<ivoks> za sad samo to
<ivoks> da vidimo o kojem se uredjaju uopce radi
<oki> morat ću se na jedan momenat ištekat pa sam nazad za koji minut
<oki> evo me
<ivoks> i?
<jelly> dug je momenat
<ivoks> koja fjaka...
<oki> evo
<oki> ivoks
<ivoks> oki
<oki> ček
<oki> snimia sam u txt na ubuntu i sad kad idem tu sa usb stick otvorit nemogu
<oki> jer je drugčija extensija
<ivoks> nema ekstenzija na ubuntuu :)
<ivoks> preimenuj file u .txt
<ivoks> i otvori sa wordpadom, ne notepadom
<SilverSpace> oki: ti stvarno ne citas i nonstop lupas po svojeme dao sam ti link 
<SilverSpace> http://www.janoweb.net/tutorials.html#axzz1W2EGNylw
<SilverSpace> ID 0bda:8187 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187 Wireless Adapter
<SilverSpace> lo mu ispise lsusb
<oki> evo
<oki> sok-09@sok-09:~$ lsusb Bus 003 Device 002: ID 15d9:0a33 Trust International B.V. Optical Mouse Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0bda:8187 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187 Wireless Adapter Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub sok-09@sok-09:~$ 
<oki> SilverSpace nisam vidio ovaj link
<SilverSpace> jel znas uopce koji kernel imas
<ivoks> rekao sam wordpad
<ivoks> 0bda:8187 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187 Wireless
<ivoks> alias:          usb:v0BDAp8197d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
<oki> ovo sam žuria da ne čekate
<ivoks> to je to
<ivoks> rtl8187
<ivoks> to je driver
<oki> pa sam ovako pastea skužajte
<oki> ug
<ivoks> koja verzija ubuntua?
<oki> 10.10.
<ivoks> kaze da je signal s tim driverom prilicno los
<ivoks> navodno se moze sa ndiswrapperom
<oki> ubuntu 10.10.
<ivoks> pa napisao si, ponavljas se
<ivoks> i problem je sto radi, ali puca veza?
<ivoks> cuj, nemam ja vremena za ovo :)
<ivoks> bbl
<oki> da li bi mogao koga nazvat telefonski pa da mi objasni 
<oki> korak po korak
<oki> šta kako da napravim jer ovako moram se ištekat pa ponovno uštekavat sa adapterom
<oki> ako nekome nije problem da objasni
<oki> ok ivoks, thanx
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' gledas? :)
<oki> SilverSpace oji dio tutoriala samo da gledam ima 2 za Maverick verziju
<Mmike> sale, ping
<oki> SilverSpace da li bi te mogao telefonski kontaktirat
<Mmike> LOL :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, eto ti prilike za zaraditi koju pinku, a ne da samo kukas :0
<oki> Mmike
<oki> SilverSapce jel tu?
<oki> SilverSpace 
<sale> MmikeT: pong
<Mmike> Mater
<Mmike> Od kad mi je novi xorg dosao, svako toliko mi se xi smrznu
<Mmike> zdrkani compiz
<Mmike> jebo ih unity
<Mmike> sale, ping?
<sale> Mmike: pong
<Mmike> sale, nasao sam sve vec
<Mmike> ona nagradna igra je malo u banani
<Mmike> ne dolaze povratne poruke (by design)
<Mmike> bilo bi lijepo kad bi ona dvojica naglasili da se ne salje povratna poruka
<sale> Mmike: a to... da, malo je glupo izvedeno, znam
<Mmike> ovaj jergovic pod hitno treba na govorne vjezbe
<Mmike> 'uzasno zanimljiva lista'
<Mmike> katastrofa
<sale> :-)
<Mmike> kupanje
<Mmike> vidimo se
<calmpitbull> drek dali sam ja stavio -TERM ili samo TERM
<calmpitbull> hmmmmmm
<calmpitbull> jesam li stvarno tolko poludio
<masha> kako natjerati asus wl-167g da radi na ubuntu 10.04??
<SilverSpace> eh
<ivoks> prpic se polomio
<SilverSpace> da bas citam
<SilverSpace> vratili su User Menu
<ivoks> alt tab je u oneiricu malo drugaciji
<ivoks> zahtijeva malo navikavanja
<ivoks> i modza ce biti sporiji za neke
<ivoks> ne switcha izmedju prozora, vec izmedju aplikacija
<SilverSpace> da se to sve namjestiti
<SilverSpace> Alt+` (Alt plus grave)
<jelly> Alt + tipka iznad Tab?
<SilverSpace> ja
<SilverSpace> gimp u jednom komadu tj. prozoru
<ivoks> SilverSpace: :********************************************************************************
<ivoks> alt `
<ivoks> tako je i na macu ako se ne varam
<jelly> ?too many * in an emoticon error
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> ready.
<SilverSpace> nisam znao di sad za naredbu info ssh 
<ivoks> info?
<SilverSpace> help ili man 
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> koji brod http://www.jutarnji.hr/-piana--ulovila-u-splitsku-luku/968939/
<SilverSpace> kaj sad ovi filozofiraju
<masha> asus wl-167 stick jel zna itko kako ga natjerati da radi??
<chaky> sto je to?
<chaky> wifi?
<masha> wireless stick
<chaky> koji chip?
<masha> realtek
<chaky> realtek ima linux drivere, pogledaj na njihovim stranicama
<masha> gledala i nista nije jasno
<masha> skinula sam neki file
<masha> al tamo pise nesto sto je meni kineski
<masha> nestao da moram kompajlirati
<masha> lsusb mi nista ne pokazuje
<chaky> ovdje pise da to cudo radi http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=863875
<chaky> a kako znas da ne radi?
<masha> pa ubodem ga u komp
<masha> i nista se ne pokazuje
<masha> nema opcije wireless
<masha> samo auto  eth
<masha> ne nudi uopce mreze
<masha> imam i dlink stick od frenda i taj radi
<chaky> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsAsus
<chaky> ne znam, googlaj
<masha> sumnjivo, kad ga ubodem ne pokauje nista, ls usb isto nista
<masha> malo bedasto
<calmpitbull> dobro ljudi cjeli dan se zezam sa ctrl c u bashu
<calmpitbull> nemam pojma, oci me bole, kriza ubija..... koja je solucija
<jelly-home> nekim ljudima ne treba puno za zabavu!
<calmpitbull> he he
<calmpitbull> ako zelim da se process koji se vrti v terminalu stopira
<calmpitbull> isto kao da je netko stisnuo ctrl c
<SilverSpace> vece
<calmpitbull> samo nemojte pocet sa kill jer ne radi pa da se ga jeeeeeebeeee
<SilverSpace> killall
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: nista sa killall molim te
<calmpitbull> i zasto ako stavim echo "`top`" ne odradi svoje
<calmpitbull> polako sam se zaljubio u bash i c++
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: kad kazes "stopira", mislis li da ga nesto zaustavi pa se poslije moze nastaviti, ili da ga nesto ubije i da vise ne radi?
<calmpitbull> bas kako ctrl c radi ^C
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: o kojem konkretno procesu se radi?
<calmpitbull> airdoump
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: pod kojim se korisnikom pokrece?
<calmpitbull> jer sam probal sa kill -TERM
<calmpitbull> sudo
<jelly-home> dakle root
<calmpitbull> tako je
<jelly-home> to znaci da mu jedino root moze poslati signal
<calmpitbull> da
<calmpitbull> samo nemoj rec da moram stavit sudo kill -TERM
<jelly-home> ok, onda necu rec
<calmpitbull> ajde reci
<jelly-home> kill se mora vrtiti pod rootom
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: probaj sa htop
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: zamisli da bilo koji korisnik moze ubiti bilo koji sistemski servis
<calmpitbull> jelly-home: mislis da je samo to problem... ako je idem po pistolj da si propucam nogu
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: poslije slikaj nogu i stavi na g+
<calmpitbull> jelly-home: ma istina...samo kaj nisam ni pomislio na to
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: to mislis na moje echo "`top`" pitanje
<calmpitbull> jelly-home: ali kaj nije da ako radis sve vec u rootu...kao sudo su da ti onda komande ne trebaju sudo prije zvanja
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: da li radis sve vec u rootu?
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: da li "id" naredba u toj ljusci potvrđuje?
<calmpitbull> da
<jelly-home> onda ti ne treba sudo
<calmpitbull> pa da al onda ne radi kill
<calmpitbull> zato i pitam dali ima neka fora
<jelly-home> ako radi sa sudo a ne radi bez, onda nisi root
<jelly-home> vrlo jednostavno
<calmpitbull> gledaj sve ostale komande koje inace trebaju sudo rade bez
<calmpitbull> tako da i ova kill mora raditi be
<calmpitbull> z
<calmpitbull> kuzis
<calmpitbull> i citam tu o nekim sigint 
<calmpitbull> al ni to nije bas kaj ja trebam
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: aha to ti neku skriptu radis :)
<calmpitbull> takom je
<calmpitbull> now u get it
<SilverSpace> sad sam tek skuzio :))
<calmpitbull> samo da si
<calmpitbull> to je poanta
<jelly-home> onda reci da radis skriptu
<jelly-home> pastebinaj cijelu skriptu
<calmpitbull> pa to se podrazumjeva
<jelly-home> nista se ne podrazumijeva
<calmpitbull> opet ti sa pastebin
<calmpitbull> ajde daj link
<jelly-home> paste.debian.net
<calmpitbull> cekaj kaj nije prije bila ubuntu a ne debian
<jelly-home> ima ih na desetke
<calmpitbull> i ja bi tamo trebal dobiti odgovor
<calmpitbull> jer za prosli nisam
<jelly-home> ne, tamo stavis nekakav tekst, ovdje pasteas link da ga mi vidimo a opet da se kanal ne zapuni smecem
<calmpitbull> okidoki
<CrazyLemon> izgleda radi kill :>
<jelly-home> cesto se ljudi uspanice kad ih pitas sto TOCNO rade
<calmpitbull> http://paste.debian.net/127518/
<jelly-home> ok.
<jelly-home> za pocetak, cemu sluzi echo "`naredba`" umjesto samo naredba?
<calmpitbull> mislis prva
<jelly-home> i sve ostale
<calmpitbull> jer airodump-ng ne prime kao ostale naredbe 
<calmpitbull> nije implementirana?
<jelly-home> sto se desi?
<calmpitbull> nis
<calmpitbull> a ako dam i "``"radi
<jelly-home> ne izvrsi naredbu i nema outputa i nastavi dalje?
<calmpitbull> nakon airodump-ng pocne radi ja bi da nakon 30 sec prestane...na isti nacin kao da je netko stisnuo ctrl c
<jelly-home> ok, doci cemo do toga
<calmpitbull> ok
<jelly-home> cemu sluzi echo?
<calmpitbull> da izbaci na terminal
<jelly-home> pa kad pokrenes naredbu ionako po defaultu daje izlaz na terminal
<jelly-home> ako je samo za to, izbaci echo, izbaci navodnike, izbaci ``, ostavi samo pravu naredbu 
<calmpitbull> da ali ako nije implementirana ili ako nije u "``" je samo obican string
<calmpitbull> al nije
<calmpitbull> to sam probao
<calmpitbull> i ne odradi nist
<jelly-home> sto znaci "nije implementirana", sto se dogodi kad neka naredba nije implementirana?
<calmpitbull> radi sama 
<jelly-home> jel radi ili ne?
<calmpitbull> recimo ls, sudo, ifconfig
<calmpitbull> da neke da neke ne
<jelly-home> nije INTERNA?
<calmpitbull> tako je
<jelly-home> ok
<calmpitbull> ako nije interna moram staviti u "``"
<jelly-home> to nije otcno
<calmpitbull> he he
<calmpitbull> mogu naporavit path al ovo je jednostavnije
<jelly-home> sto se desi kad u skriptu upises samo airodump-ng
<jelly-home> pardon, airodump-ng mon0
<calmpitbull> napise da ne moze pronaci commandu ili da ne postoji
<calmpitbull> nesto u tom smislu
<jelly-home> ok.  znaci da ti se skripta vrti u ljusci koja nema ispravan PATH za roota
<calmpitbull> hmm
<calmpitbull> moguce
<jelly-home> sto kaze echo $PATH u toj ljusci gdje si root?
<jelly-home> ako fali /usr/sbin, kako si otvorio tu rootovu ljusku?
<calmpitbull> ima usr/bin
<jelly-home> /usr/sbin
<calmpitbull> ima
<jelly-home> al svejedno skripta ne moze naci airodump-ng?
<calmpitbull> ne
<calmpitbull> ako pustim samo komandu
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: which airodump-ng
<jelly-home> u toj ljusci.
<calmpitbull> kako to mislis which airodump-ng
<jelly-home> to je naredba, upisi je u tom root shellu i javi rezultat
<calmpitbull> cek moram ici na drugi komp i palit ga
<jelly-home> "which airodump-ng" <-- naredba
<jelly-home> koja pretrazi PATH i javi di ima airodump-ng
<calmpitbull> ok kaj onda
<calmpitbull> da idem radit path do njega ili kaj
<jelly-home> molim te ispisi ovdje izlaz te which naredbe da vidimo jel ispravan
<calmpitbull> to ce potrajat 
<jelly-home> zasto??
<calmpitbull> zasto, jer je komp sa skriptom na drugom kraju grada :)
<jelly-home> e jebiga onda
<calmpitbull> rofl
<calmpitbull> al daj reci kaj imas u mislima
<jelly-home> pristojan sam pa necu
<calmpitbull> he he
<calmpitbull> a koja je veza izmedu ctrl c i path-a
<jelly-home> ta skripta ne moze raditi kako si zamilsio
<calmpitbull> ocito
<jelly-home> ono sto bi moglo je staviti dump u pozadinu, sleep, pa ubiti job u pozadini
<jelly-home> maknuti sve bedastoce sa `` prije svega
<calmpitbull> ok
<jelly-home> bez pristupa racunalu nema smisla objasnjavati i ispravljati krive drine
<calmpitbull> umjesto `` govanca da radim kaj 
<calmpitbull> moze
<calmpitbull> budem sutra gora pa cu proba
<calmpitbull> t
<jelly-home> nis, `` ne sluze sa postavljanje PATHa.  Za postavljanje PATHa sluzi postavljanje PATHa
<calmpitbull> znaci ako je komanda onda bi morala funkcionirati
<calmpitbull> bez gavanca
<jelly-home> da
<calmpitbull> sada bolje kuzim....i onda bi ja trebal ugasit airodump-ng u backgroundu
<jelly-home> `` sluze za pozivanje neke naredbe u podljusci od koje ti treba dio outputa za daljnju obradu
<jelly-home> echo "``" je suludo
<calmpitbull> suludo=calmpitbull
<jelly-home> brijem da calmpitbull nije to sam mogao izmisliti
<calmpitbull> jako dobro 
<calmpitbull> i nije
<CrazyLemon> e sad sam ja svega kriv..e nisam!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<calmpitbull> jesi
<calmpitbull> nisam te htiu drukat al evo to je on
<CrazyLemon> ništa ne priznajem
<calmpitbull> pa nemas kaj priznat
<jelly-home> pa pise mu u imenu Crazy dakle...
<calmpitbull> pa da 
<calmpitbull> drek sada cu morat na drugu stranu grada
<calmpitbull> a prije sam rekao da necu furat sa sobom jer mi je dosta
<jelly-home> ostavi makinju na 3G sticku online da imas remote pristup <g>
<calmpitbull> he he
<calmpitbull> da
<calmpitbull> i nije mi jasno kako sam mogao vjerovat limonu
<calmpitbull> kuzis lee mun .....kinez pa da naravno
<calmpitbull> nis idem po komp
<obruT> internet !
<obruT> irc!
<jelly-home> ircernet
<obruT> jelly-home: vecer ! :)
<obruT> 10 dana sam bio u izolaciji :)
<jelly-home> na zaraznom?
<obruT> da nisam prosao pored nekih izloga, komp ne bih ni vidio :)
<obruT> ma kaki, u Crnoj gori :)
<obruT> na zaraznu bih si dovuko neki komp :)
<jelly-home> i kak je u montenegru
<obruT> ma super, more za kitu, ali planine presuper
<obruT> i fine ugodne, navecer dugi rukavi i carape na nogama :)
<obruT> na moru trilijarde ljudi na plazama, doci od svojeg lezaja do vode znaci ici kroz labirint i gaziti po tudjim rucnicima i lezaljkama
<jelly-home> ja zadnjih par dana u Zg nosim duge rukave vani
<obruT> da ne zagoris ? :)
<jelly-home> da, bijela sulja bolje odbija i manje se zagrijem
<jelly-home> ak je hlad onda kratke
<obruT> sta se dogadja u hr ? osim sto se sudaraju brodovi, gliseri i tko zna sto ? :)
<obruT> malo sam izvan dogadjanja...
<jelly-home> nita
<jelly-home> ni klun ni nogice
<Vjetar> oj obruT 
<Vjetar> nostalgija?
<obruT> eh
<obruT> kupih i "svet kompjutera" dolje, clanci su bas zabavni :)
<obruT> ovi nasi nemaju maste :)
<Guest4924> loshe
<obruT> treba ustavom zabranit da linux podrzava usb u slicne uredjaje
<jelly-home> cega ba
<obruT> sad ustekam SD karticu u USB citac, sve ok, "safely remove", ok, izvadim, ponovim to s drugom, sve ok, stavim trecu i ne radi, pocne pizdit i picit pizdarije u logove
<obruT> nakon sto iscupam reader i ustekam opet, radi ok
<obruT> al sacuvaj boze da radi bez problema...
<jelly-home> i onda si uzeo logic analyzer i kernel source u ruke i krenuo ispravljati usb komunikaciju?
<obruT> o da, imam vremena za zajebanciju :)
<obruT> ocu pogledat, odabrat i stavit fotke na web, a zajebava me nesto sto bi trebalo radit bez problema
#ubuntu-hr 2011-08-27
<calmpitbull> ola 
<calmpitbull> jelly: prebacio sam scriptu na drugi komp u ubuntu....i radu bez "``"
<calmpitbull> jedion kaj sam morao staviti ispred komnadi koje trebajo root sudo
<calmpitbull> al radi
<calmpitbull> i jos uvijek ne pali ono sam killall <process>
<calmpitbull> ili bilo sta sa kill
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: ti se jos uvijekk mucis :)
<calmpitbull> he he
<calmpitbull> pa neko se mora
<calmpitbull> ma sve funkcionira jedino kaj nemogu zaustavi airodump-ng pomocu bash scripte
<calmpitbull> i to da se zausstavi nako 30s
<calmpitbull> nije mi bas jasno 
<calmpitbull> gledao sam na netu i pise da ctrl c stavi signal sigint...signal interupt, ako se dobro sjecam.Ali kaj sa tim....pokusao sam pronac kako da comp sam pronade process pid i da ga kill-a
<calmpitbull> jos se uvijek mucim
<calmpitbull> odnosno zabavljam
<calmpitbull> jelly je imao neke dobre ideje
<calmpitbull> al ocito jos spaca
<calmpitbull> spava
<calmpitbull> jelly-home: tebe trebam covjece
<calmpitbull> jelly_home: prebacio scriptu u ubuntu, radi ko beba bez "``" govanca. Gledao po netu kako dalje sa stopiranjem processa al nista nisam pronasao ili je sve tolko komplicirano da citam i na kraju skuzim da to nije kaj ja trebam
<jelly-home> caTabTab eh
<jelly-home> -MemoServ- calmpitbull is not registered.
<SilverSpace> gledam skijaske skokove i malo mi je cudno kad vidim gledaoce u kratkim rukavima ;)
<obruT> jutro!
<obruT> SilverSpace: di su skokovi ? :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: eurosport
<SilverSpace> skacu po zelenoj livadi 
<obruT> aaa, bio sam na takvoj skakaonici :)
<obruT> jel ima tko iskustva s lenovo ideapad s100 netbookom ?
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj sam ga drzao u ruci :))
<obruT> ma razmisljam da si uzmem neki netbook, kod ovog mi se cini ok sto ima "veliku" tipkovnicu :)
<obruT> stalno sam na nekom putovanju, i uvijek mi pofali nesto poput netbooka
<obruT> evo sad u crnoj gori, posvuda wifi za dzabe, a ja nemam s cim :) odnosno mogu s mobitelom al to nije to :)
<SilverSpace> hm zanimljivo http://garron.me/linux/increase-swap-memory-linux.html
<obruT> SilverSpace: nije to nist novo, tak sam si ja davnih dana (dok je memorija bila skupa, a pofalilo memorije) po potrebi dodavao swapa :)
<obruT> linuxu je tak "svejedno" jel swap posebna particija ili fajl, ionako je sve fajl :)
<obruT> ah, kad se sjetim, nekad je swap bila nuznost, bez toga nist
<obruT> danas cim komp zaswapa jedan bajt, odma u ducan po memorije :)
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> ja pri instalaciji zaboravio napraviti swap 
<SilverSpace> nisam skuzio jedno mjesec dana 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: jesi kad wardrive-ao stogod ?
<obruT> izgleda da cu ipak otici u Slunj na par dana pa planiram proci cijeli Slunj s GPS-om i konacno srediti Slunj na OSM... usput bih mozda iskoristio priliku pa fino i posnifao wireless mreze, cisto iz fore...
<obruT> znam da Kismet moze uz gpsd to sve fino napravit, ali ne znam moze li bez direktne GPS konekcije samo pospremiti log, a onda naknadno, uz uvijet da je vrijeme na laptopu syncano s gps-om spojiti to s tracklogom, pa dobiti mapu AP-ova
<SilverSpace> obruT: nista ne vozim nisam najbolje 
<SilverSpace> zadnjih desetak dana problem sa trbuhom
<MmikeDOMA> ovaj ubuntu fakat ima windows boljke
<Mmike> Komp doma bio ugasen 3 tjedna, dosao doma, upalio ga, i nemam zvuk :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :))
<SilverSpace> miseve imas doma
<Mmike> opce ne kuzim zasto
<Mmike> opce ne kuzim di da gledam zakaj ne radi
<Mmike> indicator applet opce ne pokazuje mali fini zvucnikic
<SilverSpace> reboot :)
<Mmike> :) ne radi :)
<Mmike> skuzio sam i zasto mi se gnome-panel brejka
<Mmike> zato kaj nemre povuc weather info
<Mmike> zakaj nemre povuc, isto ne kuzim
 * SilverSpace misli da Mmike ima gadan problem :)
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> kompjuteri mi se kvare sami od sebe
<Mmike> velim ja, isti windowsi
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> skoro
<jelly-home> isti po tome sto ima toliko nivoa apstrakcije™ da vise ne mozes skuziti sto ne radi i popraviti
<SilverSpace> koja je ono naredba u screen da vidim kaj je sve pokrenuto
<SilverSpace> aha naso 
<SilverSpace> http://redobackup.org/
<SilverSpace> bas cu skinuti da probam
<calmpitbull> dobar vecer
<calmpitbull> kako saveat pid u neki file da mozes kasnije sa njim gasit process
<chaky> pogledaj u /var/run
<calmpitbull> bas citam sada o tome
<calmpitbull> znaci nesto na ovaj nacin koji sam pronasal
<calmpitbull> PROGRAM=/path/to/myprog
<calmpitbull> $PROGRAM &
<calmpitbull> PID=$!
<calmpitbull> echo $PID > /path/to/pid/file.pid
<calmpitbull> chaky sto ako nema u tome
<chaky> onda potrazis gdje program sprema .pid
<calmpitbull> kak da to potrazim
<chaky> pitas google
<Mmike> cudno 
<Mmike> poceo mi se raspadati gnome-panel
<Mmike> tamo di bi mi moralo biti 'applications, etc' nemam nista
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> najednom nestalo
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to je normalno unity ga pojeo :))
<Mmike> nemam unity
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> kaj se moze zdrkat ako je komp 3 tjedna ugasen!
<Mmike> windows-efekt
<Mmike> brate mili
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zato i kazem :)
<SilverSpace> disk?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nemam pojma kaj
<Mmike> sad straceam gnome-panel
<Mmike> al' sad radi ok
<Mmike> tak da
<Mmike> fakat neznam :)
<SilverSpace> jel se zvuk vtatio
#ubuntu-hr 2011-08-28
<calmpitbull> evo samo da vam kazem kako napredujem sa bashom
<calmpitbull> nikako 
<calmpitbull> sudo airodump-ng mon0 & pid=$!
<calmpitbull> { sleep 5; kill $pid;} &
<calmpitbull> nade pid al kaze da nema takvog processa
<calmpitbull> pa ako ima pid onda ima i process---kaj nije?
<calmpitbull> kako da je ima tolko problema sa tim
<calmpitbull> i thought that but it is not
<calmpitbull> jelly-home: skuzio sam jedan od mojih problema...gasio sam komandu a ne process
<calmpitbull> http://paste.debian.net/127620/
<calmpitbull> ja sam gasio airodump-ng mon0...a ne process koji ta komanda napravi
<calmpitbull> http://paste.debian.net/127622/
<calmpitbull> dreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek
<calmpitbull> nema sanse da se killa airodump-ng
<calmpitbull> problemi sami probelmi
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: kako nema
<calmpitbull> o cemo pricamo
<calmpitbull> aaa o killanju airdumpa
<calmpitbull> ma nema sanse
<calmpitbull> odnosno ja nemam pojma
<calmpitbull> zadnja fora koje ja kao radila je bila sudo airodump-ng mon0 & pid=$!
<calmpitbull> { sleep 10; kill $pid; } &
<calmpitbull> al mi je izbacilo da je taj process ne postoji
<calmpitbull> a u zagradama pid
<calmpitbull> onda sam probao save napravit pid u neki folder pa mi je izbacilo da nemam permission
<calmpitbull> ma nemam vise pojma....moza je to ipak previse za nooob-a, nija da nisam naucio al opet
<MmikeDOMA> calmpitbull, a, kaj u biti pokusavas?
<MmikeDOMA> tj, sto zelis?
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, jel' se brusis?
<Mmike> Materemi, tvrda mi je tastatura! 
<Mmike> razmazio me thikpad
<SilverSpace> Mmike: oj
<SilverSpace> Mmike: po cemu to tipkas
<Mmike> logitechova neka tastatura
<Mmike> moram kupiti novu neku
<Mmike> jelly ima jebacku tastaturu
<Mmike> http://rebrickable.com/blog/2011/08/performance-improvements/ <- mysql vs pgsql
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: zelim zastaviti airodump-ng na isti nacin kao da netko stisne ctrl C
<calmpitbull> i jos uvijek nemogu
<calmpitbull> nemam pojma
<calmpitbull> nije da mi ljudi nisu pomogli
<calmpitbull> ali kao da se nemoze
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: http://paste.debian.net/127547/
<jelly-home> osim sto je ^C SIGINT a kill po defaultu daje SIGTERM
<calmpitbull> pa da
<calmpitbull> debian stranica se ne otvara
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: proslo je vise 24 sata.  http://paste.debian.net/127658/
<calmpitbull> aha ti bi da ja opet pastam
<jelly-home> ne
<calmpitbull> cekaj idem probat
<calmpitbull> hvala ti a ni to ne radi
<jelly-home> ok, vise nemoj pisati "ne radi" nego objasni sto se desi
<jelly-home> - program se pokrene i ne ubije?
<jelly-home> - program se ne pokrene?
<jelly-home> - nesto trece?
<calmpitbull> nasao problem
<jelly-home> "ne radi" KURCA ne znaci
<calmpitbull> nasao problem
<calmpitbull> nisam radio u sudo su
<calmpitbull> sada radi 
<calmpitbull> ako stavim sve u sudo su
<calmpitbull> ona zaustavi
<calmpitbull> drek kolko toga moram naucit
<calmpitbull> al dobro
<calmpitbull> bio sam na dobrom tragu 
<calmpitbull> rodl
<calmpitbull> rofl znao sam da ima nesto sa tim SIGINT al su i na bashu rekli da pokusam sa pidom
<calmpitbull> zezam se tu cijeli tjedan a ti jelly-home samo ovako, nadam se da si zgodan jer bi ti dao pusu jebem mu sunce
<jelly-home> ak obavis operaciju, moze
<calmpitbull> he he
<calmpitbull> al moram priznat da ovako puno vise stvari naucis
<calmpitbull> ima tu puno stvari koje mi bas nisu jasne
<calmpitbull> jelly-home hvala ti jos jednom....dugujem pivu
<zoky> pozdrav ljudi ... nedavno sam kupio msi netbook u90 te na njega instalirao ubuntu 11.04
<zoky> te mi sad konstantno puca wlan veza kad sam neko vrijeme spojen na net
<zoky> kao da laptop izgubi signal, al ubuntu ne učita da je signala nema
<SilverSpace> koja je kartica unutra
<SilverSpace> wifi kartica
<zoky> mogu to provijerit direktno iz ubuntu-a?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> iz terminala
<zoky> naredba je?
<SilverSpace> lspci | grep Network
<Mmike> DRS je sranje 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: slazem se
<zoky> rtl81817se
<calmpitbull>  koja je firma kartice
<SilverSpace> zoky: jel ti ispise citavi red
<calmpitbull> zoky koji to ima procesor
<SilverSpace> Realtek je to
<zoky> realtek  je wlan a procesor je intel atom 1,6
<SilverSpace> nm-tool
<SilverSpace> to ti ispise sve
<zoky> NetworkManager Tool  State: connected  - Device: eth0 -----------------------------------------------------------------   Type:              Wired   Driver:            r8169   State:             unavailable   Default:           no   HW Address:        00:21:85:DB:9E:C3    Capabilities:     Carrier Detect:  yes     Speed:           10 Mb/s    Wired Properties     Carrier:         off   - Device: wlan0  [Auto sacic] ------------------
<SilverSpace> zoky: ne tu
<SilverSpace> lspci | grep Network
<SilverSpace> i taj red daj ovdje
<SilverSpace> citav
<zoky> to mi također učita cijelu listu
<zoky> to iskopiram?
<SilverSpace> lspci | grep Network
<SilverSpace> jedan red
<SilverSpace> je 
<SilverSpace> stavi sve na pastebim.com
<SilverSpace> pa daj link
<SilverSpace> lspci
<SilverSpace> mozes i cat /etc/modules
<zoky> http://pastebin.com/YUtbxJCd
<SilverSpace> zoky: jel imas omogucen backports repositorij
<zoky> moće malo pojašnjenje nov sam  u tome
<SilverSpace> aha repozitoriji su ti linkovi sa kojeg ubuntu vuce programe 
<zoky> može*
<SilverSpace> otvoris softwer centar
<zoky> ok
<zoky> dalje
<SilverSpace> jel ti ubuntu na hrvatskom
<zoky> da
<SilverSpace> pod uredi gore u traku
<SilverSpace> imas na kraju softwer repozitorij
<SilverSpace> to otvori
<zoky> nutra sam
<SilverSpace> prvi tab
<SilverSpace> sve cetri kvacice
<SilverSpace> ukljuci
<zoky> jesu , samo peta nije
<SilverSpace> ok 
<SilverSpace> peta nije vazna
<SilverSpace> tab dopune
<SilverSpace> sve cetrii ukljuci
<SilverSpace> i stisnes zatvori
<SilverSpace> pitat ce te jel hoces obnovit 
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> i nadogradit ce ti programe
<SilverSpace> kazu na netu da bi to trebalo rijesiti ptoblem sa tvojim wiwi
<SilverSpace> wifi
<zoky> nije ništa pitalo samo je zatvorilo
<zoky> pokrenem update ručno?
<SilverSpace> da 
<SilverSpace> mozes i iz terminala
<SilverSpace> jel sto nadograduje
<zoky> da, skida nekih 34 mb
<SilverSpace> kazu da bi to trebalo rijesiti
<zoky> ok hvala ... ako će dalje prekidat, javim se
<SilverSpace> ok budem malo jos pogledao
<SilverSpace> zoky: jel to 64-bit ubuntu
<zoky> ne, 32
<SilverSpace> koji je to kernel
<SilverSpace> uname -a
<zoky> 2.6.38-11
<jelly-home> to nije uname -a
<zoky> kako do toga?
<jelly-home> "uname -a" je naredba
<SilverSpace> zoky: terminal
<zoky> Linux zoran-U-100 2.6.38-11-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 29 19:05:14 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<obruT> sad da sam picajzla, reko bi da je uname naredba, a -a argument :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: :D
<SilverSpace> zoky: pogledaj jel ti instalitan ovaj paket iz backports > linux-backports-modules-cw-2.6.38-natty-generic
<SilverSpace> to bi ti trebalo bit istalirano Backported wireless drivers for generic kernel image
<SilverSpace> i trebalo bi rijesiti tvoj problem nakon restarta
<zoky> taj modul mi nemože nač
<zoky> ima koja direktna naredba za instalaciju iz terminala?
<SilverSpace> apt-cache search linux-backports-modules-cw-2.6.38
<SilverSpace> vidi sto ti ovo izbaci
<SilverSpace> ili
<SilverSpace> apt-cache search linux-backports-modules-cw-2.6.3
<SilverSpace> mozda je ovaj linux-backports-modules-cw-2.6.39-2.6.38-11-generic
<zoky> nešto je povuklo
<zoky> vidjet ću kad ga resetiram
<zoky> btw ... ima ko kakve informacije kako bi ubuntu radio na HP TouchSmart 610-1100 Desktop PC
<zoky> ubuntu podržava touch?
<SilverSpace> da 
<SilverSpace> samo neznam kak to radi nisam isprobao
<SilverSpace> frend je bas na tom hp probao i kaze da radi
<SilverSpace> hm zasto nemas 2.6.39 kernel ??
<zoky> ok hvala ... budem testiral, možda pokrene drivere i u live modu
<SilverSpace> hm hm
<zoky> nezz to mi tako od instalacije, a redovito radim updeat
<SilverSpace> aha ne 
<SilverSpace> 2.6.38-11-generic
<SilverSpace> je zadnji
<SilverSpace> nesto sam pobrkao
<SilverSpace> :)
<zoky> sumer mi taj ubuntu jedino šteta što nema gnome3 ... kolko sam ga isprobo radi savršeno na suse 11.4
<zoky> super*
<SilverSpace> jos 46 dana do nove verzije
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jes gledao f1
<SilverSpace> il si opet rostiljao :)
<sale> SilverSpace: ma gledao je. Vidis da gundja na Twitteru zbog DRS-a :-)
<sale> howdy btw.
<SilverSpace> sale: :)
<SilverSpace> ovaj weber ko pocetnik svaki drugi start zajebe
<calmpitbull> kako samo radi
<calmpitbull> opa miki
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/08/easily-transform-ubuntu-to-windows-with-win2-7-pack/
<jelly-home> a dal je window manager isti onakav s bluranjem u naslovu prozora!
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> vecer
<obruT> sta je ovo, svi ćute
<nvucinic> kasno je
<obruT> a vidim da se u rane sate pricalo ko na sajmu... nemos sve procitat od toliko teksta :P
<obruT> nvucinic: s cim se ti zabavljas ?
<nvucinic> obruT: thundercats
<obruT> hmm, to nisam gledao, mislim niti vidio kak izgleda...
<obruT> jel zanimljivo ?
<obruT> odnosno, pretpostavljam da je kad vec gledas :)
<nvucinic> ako si kao klinac prije 20 godina gledao... onda je :)
<nvucinic> inace, brijem da nije :)) 
<obruT> bas gledam na youtube nasto lici, cini mi se da mi ne bi bilo zabavno :)
<nvucinic> jesi ubacio 2011 ? :)
<obruT> jesam sad, malo bolje izgleda :)
<jelly-home> my little pony ftw
<obruT> ajme :)
<obruT> jel ima koga od OSM mappera tu ?
<Mmike> 15C
<Mmike> sale, kad je los! :)
#ubuntu-hr 2012-08-20
<ivoks> eto, smijesne kazne za ubijanje nisu rezervirane samo za bogate
<ivoks> 2 godine zatvora za to sto je skrivio prometnu sa smrtnim posljedicama, vozeci u pijanom stanju
<ivoks> i to nakon 10 godina sudjenja
<dodobas> yeloela
<weshmashian> \0
<ravilov> ivoks, pa da, jos ce rec da ne mora nista sluzit jer se zbog "teskih uvjeta" i "psihickog pritiska" moze racunat da je u tih 10 godina odsluzio te 2 godine :rolleyes:
<ivoks> joj, natrag zabiti glavu u python
<dodobas> ivoks: need a hand ? :)
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> ne smijem ti dati da to vidis :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<dodobas> ivoks: mogu ja i sa zatvorenim ocima... propustim kod kroz text2speech :P
<SilverSpace> i tako Medvescaku prvi trofej ove godine
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> bome vrijedi 38 merkur http://www.connaughtshaving.com/merkur.html
<SilverSpace> pozitivno sam iznenaden
<civija> hehe
<civija> a sta sam ti ja rekao :)
<ivoks> kaj, bolje je od ovih viseziletnih plasticnih?
<ivoks> Propao projekt električnih automobila u Hrvatskoj
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> sta nije propalo?
<SilverSpace> ivoks: daleko bolje
<ivoks> a di zilete nabavis?
<SilverSpace> uz njega sam dobio 11km pa cu vidjeti 
<ivoks> http://www.connaughtshaving.com/gilsts.html
<SilverSpace> ma ima  ih http://www.connaughtshaving.com/derb.html
<SilverSpace> trenutno se sa ovime brijem http://www.connaughtshaving.com/merkursuper.html
<SilverSpace> pazi ovi se u rusiji proizvode http://www.connaughtshaving.com/gilsbs.html
<SilverSpace> ima i iz indije Gillette
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> a jel imas i cetkicu i kremu
<SilverSpace> imam i sapun ali je ne koristim
<SilverSpace> koristim pjenu iz spreja
<civija> pjena sux
<civija> tabac sapun i cetkica
<civija> probaj to
<civija> meni tabac sapun traje godinu dana
<jelly> meni kantica palmolive pjene traje isto tolko ;-)
<civija> kantica one u spreju?
<jelly> da
<civija> onda se ne brijes cesto :)
<jelly> bingo!
<SilverSpace> civija: dosta mi je iziritiralo kozu pa odustao od cetke i sapuna
<civija> SilverSpace: koji sapun?
<SilverSpace> hm nemam pojma 
<civija> cetka ti sigurno nece iziritirati kozu
<civija> sapun hoce
<civija> ja sam probao nekoliko i na kraju mi najvise odgovara tabac
<civija> a razlika pjene koju napravis sa pravom cetkicom i sapunom od one u spreju je neusporediva
<SilverSpace> da istina eusporedivo
<SilverSpace> koji tabac
<SilverSpace> vidim ima ih vise ovdje
<SilverSpace> http://www.connaughtshaving.com/tabac.html
<SilverSpace> jelly: kaj se ti uopce i brijes :)
<civija> ova prva dva na slici
<civija> prvi je sapun i posudica u kojoj stoji
<civija> a kad potrosis taj sapun onda kupis samo punjenje i stavis u posudicu
<civija> to je slika desno
<civija> i koliko vidim po cijenama
<civija> jeftinije ti je kod nas
<civija> u mullera dodje ~100 kn sapun i posuda a ~50 kn punjenje
<SilverSpace> oo fino 
<civija> ja se brijem svako 3-4 dana i traje mi godinu dana
<SilverSpace> civija: koje zilete koristis
<jelly> SilverSpace: svakih par mjeseci mi dosadi brada pa sam par tjedana obrijan
<SilverSpace> :)
<civija> SilverSpace: wilkinson sword
<civija> one klasicne koji se mogu kupit kod nas
<SilverSpace> da i ja te koristim
<jelly> dx ima _navodno_ prave gilette mach3 po cca 40% cijene
<jelly> al zagubio sam mach3 dršku da probam
<SilverSpace> taj mach3 mi nije dobar
<SilverSpace> to mi se tak zapuni 
<SilverSpace> pogotovo kad mustim tjednu bradu
<SilverSpace> do sad sam imao wilkinson brijach 
<SilverSpace> i nikako da kupim neki bolji
<jelly> uzeo sam trimer za kosu kad je brada veca prvo kratim na 3mm pa se onda brijem
<SilverSpace> ali me fakat sad ovaj merkur 38 odusevioo drasticne razlike
<civija> jelly: sa 38C ide odmah bez trimera i bez problema :)
<civija> za 10 minuta gotovo
<jelly> s tim bi se tak priklao, bojim se
<civija> ma cini ti se
<civija> to svi misle dok ne probaju
<civija> evo vidis da je SilverSpace jos ziv :)
<civija> nije iskrvario
<jelly> pix or it didn't happen
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> upravo sam saznao radosnu vijest
<ivoks> vec 50ak godina u SAD-u postoji...
<ivoks> ...lubenica bez sjemenki!
<ivoks> i nije GMO!
<jelly> kak se to koti
<ivoks> od obicnih lubenica
<jelly> Q: Dear Yahoo!: How is a seedless watermelon grown? A: It's grown from seedless watermelon seeds [WHAT] in sun-warmed soil with a little help from the bees.
<ivoks> krizanjem
<ivoks> isto kao i mule
<ivoks> ovako http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdR_t7UiYSY
<ivoks> :)
<datase> ivoks: Title: maquina de fazer  mula, Views: 5463135, Rating: 79.4617%
<jelly> Watermelon breeders discovered that crossing a diploid plant (bearing the standard two sets of chromosomes) with a tetraploid plant (having four sets of chromosomes) results in a FRUIT WITH GENETIC SUPERPOWERS
<jelly> heheh 79%
 * jelly ne klika
<ivoks> hahaha moras to vidjeti
<ivoks> gle koliko viewa
<ivoks> google ti to izbaci na prvoj stranici kada googlas 'mula'
<jelly> datase: thanks
<datase> No problem, sweetie!
<ivoks> http://www.plantsciences.ucdavis.edu/gepts/pb143/CROP/MELON/Seedless%20watermelon.jpg
<ivoks> iss... kak bi se ubio u tome
<ivoks> a ne ovak... sat vremena za pola lubenice
<ivoks> vise se preznojim nego sto pojedem
<ivoks> http://www.agri-tech.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/seedless-watermelon1.jpg
<ivoks> raj... raj!
<SilverSpace> dosla struja 
<SilverSpace> kaj smeta kosticama
<SilverSpace> ja ih uopce ne cistim
<ivoks> zasto je ovo slatko:
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZPNGUOJqww
<datase> ivoks: Title: 新芸, Views: 132813, Rating: 99.16084%
<ivoks> a ovo mucenje zivotinja:
<ivoks> http://www.videobash.com/video_show/drunk-squirrel-tries-to-climb-tree-357
<SilverSpace> http://0.tqn.com/d/urbanlegends/1/0/7/q/square_watermelon1.jpg
<Vjetar> hm, strpićevski limit na kanalu
<ivoks> hmm... konjetina
<ivoks> 100g konjetine ima vise nego 3x manje kalorija od 100g hrenovki
<ivoks> manje of banane
<ivoks> dakle, zbogom piletino
<ivoks> helo konjine :)
<hbogner> horseburger i slicne stvari ili?
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> konjetina
<ivoks> http://www.fitness.com.hr/prehrana/nutricionizam/Tablica-kalorija.aspx
<ivoks> sad cu se svaki dan ubijati u lubenici
<ivoks> 100g - 30 kalorija
<hbogner> lubenica je voda 
<infy-> sa kosticama
<infy-> :P
<ivoks> nije samo voda
<ivoks> antioksidani, vitamin c
<hbogner> laku noc
<Vlado9A3CY> noc :)
#ubuntu-hr 2012-08-21
<ivoks> fakin shit
<ivoks> idem spavat
<jelly-home> dobro jutro!
<weshmashian> \o
<dodobas> yeloaka
<dodobas> ste vidjeli ovo http://bedrocklinux.org/
<drj_cro> jutro
<zvrle> pozdrav, je li možda netko zna hrvatski prijevod za "reverse lookup" kod DNS-a
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> dodobas: virtualizacija za siromasne
<dodobas> jelly: nisam skuzio sto tocno radi... niti previse citao, ali...
<dodobas> treba li ikome tako nesto ? 
<jelly> ima hrpu chrootova za svaku distru i/ili aplikaciju po jedan
<dodobas> i management komande za njih...
<jelly> ista stvar kao openvz, samo sto openvz ima jos milion featurea i trudi se propisno odvojiti kontejnere
<jelly> (ili vserver ili lxc ili solaris zones)
<SilverSpace> dali ce porez i na racunala ova vlada uvesti 
<igustin> SilverSpace: aludiraš na porez na imovinu?
<igustin> imho, to je OK
<SilverSpace> igustin: :)
<SilverSpace> je slažem se samo dali to bude izvedeno kako treba
<SilverSpace> ovi mi uopce ne uljevaju povjerenje
<igustin> koliko čitam i kužim, zvuči fer
<dodobas> divno... prebacili mi VPS na neki drugi stroj... i sad vise ne radi virtualenv... tj. bilo sto povezano s pythonom u virtualenv-u...
<dodobas> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/956051
<dodobas> virtualenv[1023] trap invalid opcode ip:7fabcdd325fc sp:7fff322b6690 error:0 in libm-2.15.so[7fabcdcf0000+f9000]
<jelly> tak ti i treba kad vozis ultra-novi glibc
<dodobas> pa to onda host vrti... 
<dodobas> xen
<dodobas> ne mogu na to utjecati
<hbogner> di u zg odvest auto da napune klimu?
<SilverSpace> hbogner: pitaj na twitteru
<hbogner> eto pitao
<hbogner> :D
<SilverSpace> eto retvitao :)
<SilverSpace> mada sad naci servisera u zg malo teze svi na godisnjem
<hbogner> fala
<jelly> dodobas: er, ne, to ubuntu ima previse friski glibc
<jelly> al imas patch tamo u bug reportu pa ak ti je sila rebuildaj si paket
<dodobas> jelly: tnx for the info...
<dodobas> sad se ponasa ok
<dodobas> mozes li mi pojasniti kako si znao da ga treba primjeniti na guest... mozda je nesto 'obvious' :)
<jelly> tvoj guest je xen, ima vlastiti kernel i vlastiti userspace, ergo taj userspace treba popravit
<jelly> a tak pise i u bug reportu "domU"
<dodobas> ok, krenuh s krive točke... da je kernel od hosta...
<dodobas> a na xen guest se instalira neki ubuntu-virtual kernel
<dodobas> tnx jelly 
 * jelly u zivotu nije koristio xen
<jelly> aaa lazem, virtualke od srca su na xenserveru
<ivoks> taj xen...
<ivoks> nisu mogli smisliti kompliciranije nazive od domU, dom0 i slicno
<ivoks> lost theory se potpuno isplatio
<ivoks> slijedece godine cu donijeti duplo vise bicikala
<ivoks>  With Amazon Glacier, customers can reliably and durably store large or small amounts of data for as little as $0.01/GB/month.
<hbogner> ivoks, stvarno?
<hbogner> super onda
<jelly> "as little as" = ako imate 2PB podataka kod nas, dat cemo vam popust
<jelly> You can retrieve up to 5% of your average monthly storage (pro-rated daily) for free each month. If you choose to retrieve more than this amount of data in a month, you are charged a retrieval fee starting at $0.01 per gigabyte. 
<ivoks> Još samo da se neki domišljati seljak iz okolice Valpova dosjeti koncepta kotača, gdje će nam biti kraj?
<ivoks> ahahaha
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/boris-dezulovic--kako-je-skromni-stjepan-iz-slavonije-postao-istinska-zvijezda/1048989
#ubuntu-hr 2012-08-22
<ivoks> Stručnjaci s Poljoprivrednog fakulteta u Osijeku uspoređivali su njegov kupus s onim što se dobija tradicionalnim načinom uzgoja, na policama u Konzumovim supermarketima, i zaključili da je po svemu čak i bolji.
<ivoks> :)))
<ivoks> ja sam mislio da su seks, linic i hebrang dugovjecni politicari
<ivoks> ali sta reci za jovanovica, koji je u saboru od svoje 25. godine
<ivoks> pa taj nikad nije radio u zivotu
<ivoks> kao sto i wikipedija kaze, poznat je po kritiziranju HDZ-a :)
<ivoks> zivotni doseg :D
<dodobas> ste uhvatili ovo http://bitrate.epipe.com/rhel-vs-centos-scientific-oracle-linux-6_187
<jelly-home> dodobas: kasnjenje od samo 1 dana je izvrsno
<dodobas> jelly-home: da.. iznenadio sam se
<ivoks> osim u slucajevima kad je 20 dana
<ivoks> ne znam o cem vi pricate, ali 1/4 je kasnila 20 dana
<ivoks> prosjek definitivno nije 1 dan
<ivoks> ah, pa ima i grafic koliko je prosjek
<ivoks> skoro tjedan dana
<dodobas> ivoks: pa ok za community based distre... jedino je oracle unbrakeable super duper linux 'los'
<ivoks> pa imas dolje jedan dobar komentar
<ivoks> ocito je da centos ne testira te zakrpe
<ivoks> mozda cak i nema potrebe
<drj_cro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARB4KBpD-FY&feature=share dobar :)
<ivoks> dok oracle nije bas egzaktna kopija
<drj_cro> btw.jutar
<datase> drj_cro: Title: Carlos Mencia Three Amigos CroSubs, Views: 84073, Rating: 94.97908%
<dodobas> aahhaha https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/582220_448432655190186_1503373703_n.jpg
<ivoks> top speed is about 4cm/s
<ivoks> s vremenom sam skuzio da jedna, naizgled, nezazlena stvar ima veliki utjecaj na suvremenog covjeka
<ivoks> a to je melodija zvona na mobitelu
<ivoks> ja sam dugo imao neku agresivnu i poceo sam psovati cim bi telefon zazvonio, a nisam jos ni vidio tko me zove
<jelly> <ivoks> mozda cak i nema potrebe # hahaha
<jelly> prije dva tjedna je hrpa centosasa tako izgubila resolv.conf
<ivoks> jelly: pa ako su binarno kompatibilni...
<ivoks> ima nesto i dobro od ove krize
<ivoks> vratiti cemo se tradicionalnoj prehrani
<ivoks> koja je zdravija od ove amerikanizirane
<ivoks> znate kad je SAD imao najmanji broj nezaposlenih?
<hbogner> pozdrav
<jelly> ivoks: za vrijeme rata?
<ivoks> jelly: da
<ivoks> manje od 2%
<ivoks> rat je generator rasta
<ivoks> em je sve sruseno
<ivoks> em treba raditi bombe
<ivoks> em ljudi brze ginu, pa uvijek ima slobodnih radnih mjesta
<ivoks> em vojska dodatno zaposljava
<ivoks> i, ako si jako dobar, mozes steci nove prirodne resurse
<jelly> em je hrpa radnika otisla na front pa se cure zaposle na mjestima koja su tradicionalno rezervirana za njezniji spol
<ivoks> pa da
<jelly> naravno, sve to vrijedi ako se ratuje u inozemstvu a ne dom
<jelly> a
<jelly> a ovi sad ratovi su dovoljno mali da samo Haliburton i ekipa profitira
<jelly> velim ja, najbolje bi bilo da Iran da azil ovom idiotu iz wikileaksa :-)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> dodje macka, udje u kucu, pogleda me i izvali se ispod kauca
<ivoks> a nije moja
<ivoks> :)
<drj_cro> sad je :)
<hbogner> drj_cro, nije njegova, on je sad njezin :D
<drj_cro> :)
<drj_cro> koja dosada a jos uz to i vruce
<drj_cro> http://myprogressbar.com/ :)
<ivoks> INDEX doznaje kako su već poznata imena novih šefova devet ispostava Hrvatskih cesta te da su svi iz kvote HNS-a ili SDP-a.
<ivoks> no shit :)
<ivoks> cudi me da nisu svi iz hns-a
<ivoks> ovaj sdp je beskicmena stranka :/
<jelly> ivoks: a jel kuca tvoja
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> je, moja je
<ivoks> sterao sam ju van 3 puta
<ivoks> i 4. put sam odustao
<ivoks> ohladila se na plocicama i sama otisla
<SilverSpace> danas bila presica medvescaka
<SilverSpace> bit ce zanimljivo
<ivoks> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/zanimljivosti/u-medzugorju-se-pojavio-kriz-na-nebu.html
<ivoks> ahahahaha
<ivoks> stvar percepcije
<ivoks> vise lici na pravoslavni nego katolicki kriz :)
<jelly> ima neke razlike?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> pravoslavni ima jos jednu horizontalnu liniju, koja je nakosena
<ivoks> a koja prestavlja dasku na koju su noge bile pribijene
<ivoks> kaze cacic da javna i drzavna poduzena imaju za cilj pokrenuti gospodarstvo kapitalnim investicijama
<ivoks> bas bi volio da navede jedno drzavno/javno poduzece koje ne generira gubitak
<ivoks> kak ce gubitasi pokrenuti gospodarstvo?
<ivoks> zaduzivanjem? :D
<ivoks> joj, koja saka jada
#ubuntu-hr 2012-08-23
<dodobas> yelafafa
<ivoks> kaj je nas predsjednik vlade za svoju drzavu rekao da je slucajna? :)
<ivoks> Milanović je rekao kako smo očigledno svi prepušteni slučaju, a država koja je  prepuštena slučaju je slučajna država.
<ivoks> aha, pa bas i nije tako rekao...
<drj_cro> jutro
<nitro-x> hi
<dodobas> hi
<dodobas> isprepletenost = interwovenness ?
<jelly-home> kontekst?
<jelly-home> doslovno ili preneseno značenje?
<dodobas> isprepletenost tehnologija
<dodobas> tehnology interwovenness
<dodobas> *technolg
<dodobas> a blah...
<dodobas> technology intertwist ?
<jelly-home> jel može cijela rečenica
<dodobas> Današnja web kartografija, zbog sveopće
<dodobas> isprepletenosti tehnologija uključuje vrlo mali broj alata koji imaju direktnu
<dodobas> vezu s kartografijom odnosno izradom kartografskog prikaza.
<jelly-home> takve stvari se uglavnom ne prevode doslovno... može biti a mixture, a mesh, an amalgamate of tech, možeš zamijeniti cijelu sintagmu sa nečim tipa "uses a highly interdisciplinary approach", 
<jelly-home> Current state of web cartography (ili kak se to već zove?) uses a highly interdisciplinary approach which actually deals with very few/a very small number of [mapping] tools
<jelly-home> kakav intertwist, kakvi bakrači
<dodobas> Contemporary web cartography, due to
<dodobas> general technology intertwine, includes only a small number of tools which
<dodobas> have a direct connection with cartography, specifically in cartographic
<dodobas> presentation
<jelly-home> , , , uh
<jelly-home> to nije engleski, sorry
<jelly-home> ja bi tražio idiom koji odgovara "isprepletenosti tehnologija", na webu se "technology intertwine" nigdje ne koristi na takav način
<ivoks> previse rijeci
<ivoks> prelomi to u 2-3 recenice
<ivoks> engleski ne voli dugacke recenice
<ivoks> osim u ugovorima i pravnim dokumentima
<dodobas> i sažetcima za konferencije...
<jelly-home> recimo http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interdisciplinarity ima "Examples include quantum information processing, an amalgamation of quantum physics and computer science, and bioinformatics, combining molecular biology with computer science"
<dodobas> ako bolje pogledas... technology intertwine se koristi na sajtovima tipa .edu .uni 
<dodobas> znaci da je to safe bet :)
<jelly> dodobas: ne, intertwine je tamo glagol
<ivoks> fak
<ivoks> glupi korisnici koji drze lozinke zapisane
<ivoks> tocno vidis da je zapisano negdje
<ivoks> jer je napadac pokusao ssh login i mysql login
<igustin> All Your Password Hints Are Belong to Us http://is.gd/hY6XTT
<ivoks> al cek
<ivoks> koji to retardirani konj moze staviti hint 'monkeys eat...'
<ivoks> pa nije poanta hinta da svi skuze, vec da vlasnik skuzi
<igustin> pod te "retardirane konje" spada cca 90% dumb end usera
<igustin> dio njih uopće ne postavlja te hintove, srećom
<ivoks> meni je hint 'kaj si ti lud?!'
<igustin> ali ostali to rade često na "zabavan" način tipa "Kako se zovem?", "Moj muž?", "Koji je danas dan?" i slične umotvorine koje sam vidio
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/legalizacija-bespravne-gradnje--kuca-od-100-kvadrata-u-zagrebu-3200--na-jadranu-22-400-kuna/1049247/
<ivoks> pa to je nista
<ivoks> pretpostavljam da uz to jos treba platiti i gradjevinsku dozvolu :D
<drj_cro> da, to + sve dozvole
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/-kao-u-filmu--vozila-se-u-kajaku-kad-je-ispred-nje-izronio-golemi-kit-/1049284/
<ivoks> zato je kajak super
<drj_cro> zato kaj privlaci kitove il ? :)
<ivoks> zato kaj dozivis stvari koje inace ne bi
<ivoks> taman da si bio na nekom brodu, nije to iso
<drj_cro> ako prezivis stvari :)
<ivoks> ovdje se kit digne iznad razine tvoje glave
<ivoks> zasto ne bi prezivio?
<ivoks> svaki dan izlazis na cestu, a mozes poginuti puno lakse nego na kajaku
<drj_cro> pa frende da mi tak kitina izleti pored mene,herc bi mi otkazo iste sekunde
<ivoks> drugi problem je kaj si kukavica :)
<ivoks> ili plasljivko :)
<ivoks> hihi
<ivoks> idem doma rucak radit
<drj_cro> i jedno i drugo :)
<hbogner> ista stvar je i s bciklom u odnosu na motor/auto
<drj_cro> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/zanimljivosti/zaustavili-se-pored-ceste-i-snimili-ovo.html
<weshmashian> \o
<ivoks> sshd[15606]: PAM 2 more authentication failures; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=ssh ruser= rhost=85.11.145.93  user=***
<ivoks> majku mu
<ivoks> kaj, ne vozi se smece u zagrebu? :)
<drj_cro> ne
<drj_cro> strajkaju jakusevcani
<ivoks> na 40C
<ivoks> ajajaj
<ivoks> bit ce kuge
<ivoks> i raznih bolestina
<ivoks> a zasto oni prosvjeduju?
<ivoks> smrdi im?
<ivoks> bas mi je drago sto sam na otoku
<ivoks> ako se ovakvo sto desi ovdje, samo stavis u auto i odvezes se do mora :)
<ivoks> pa nek smrdi talijanima :)
<drj_cro> :)
<weshmashian> opcija za zgb: odvezes do save i bacis, pa nek smrdi nizvodno
<drj_cro> o vmware workstation 9
<ivoks> liku su upali na stroj
<ivoks> i izvukli iz maila username/password
<ivoks> tko god je rekao da je pisanje lozinki na ekran glupost, vjeruj mi, puno veca je glupost drzati to u outlooku
<igcek> decki...
<jelly> da me mama vidi
<igcek> kako promjenim vlastnistvo folderja ako je ime rupe sa stavljeno iz dvih recenica?
<igcek> chown user:group users folder/
<igcek> brobo sam sa \ al ne djeluje
<drj_cro> stavi u navodnike
<jelly> chown user:group 'users folder'
<jelly> igcek: ^^
<ivoks> jesi probao stisnuti tab? :)
<ivoks> sa \ radi, naravno
<drj_cro> pitanje koja ljuska i kak je poslozena
<igcek> pogresno smo se razumjeli decki... fora je bila u imenu grupe, ne imenu foldera
<igcek> inace "lijek" je
<igcek> chgrp 'windows group' /foldername
<ivoks> napravio si grupu s razmakom?
<drj_cro> igcek: onda po gidu ti je najlakse il opet sa navodnicima :)
<drj_cro> vis nisam nikad probao stavit ime grupe sa hr znakovima :)
<igcek> grupu sa razmakom, nisam ja majkemi :)
<igcek> Å¡ta je gid?
<drj_cro> group id
<drj_cro> onaj broj sto ti stoji uz ime grupe u /etc/groups
<ivoks> skroz sam zaboravio da imam zaposlenika :)
<drj_cro> valjda mu nisi i placu zaboravio isplatit 
<ivoks> to je automatizirano
<ivoks> kupiti nove tinte ili kupiti novi printer...
<jelly> igcek: ajmo reći da je takvo ime grupe slabo podržano i da hrpa stvari neće raditi
<jelly> al ak se moraš sinkronizirati sa nekim AD-om nad kojim nemaš kontrolu, onda jebga
<drj_cro> zapravo je ivoks super poslodavac, zaboravi na radnika a isplacuje mu platu.. ivoks jel trebas jos takih radnika? :)
<ivoks> heh
<drj_cro> http://imgur.com/0JQEA :)
<drj_cro> ivoks: jel jos uvijek imas macku? :)
<ivoks> ne vjerujem
<ivoks> dodje ona svako malo
<ivoks> upravo sam poslao potencijalnog klijenta u k. na lijep nacin
<ivoks> posaljite ponudu - posaljem
<ivoks> ponuda nam je ok, ali bi popricali o tome; odgovorite pismeno na poziv za sastanak - odogovorim pismeno na poziv za sastanak
<ivoks> dajte nam jos posaljite i izmijenjenu ponudu
<ivoks> u sta da ju izmijenim, pa niste li rekli da zelite popricati o njoj
<ivoks> jeb. vas pas i vasa piskarala i vladu i grad koji vas je zaposlio
<ivoks> i takve imbecijlne firme bi trebale pokrenuti investicije u hrvatskoj?
<ivoks> ahahahahahaha
<jelly> trebao si dici cijenu za 30%
<jelly> "ponuda je izmijenjena"
<ivoks> a cijela prica je oko tako malog iznosa
<jelly> onda za nulu
<drj_cro> http://i.imgur.com/thGus.gif omg lol
<ivoks> da mi se jednostavno ne da trositi ni minutu vremena
<ivoks> izasao sam im u sustret maksimalno
<ivoks> a oni bi samo papirologijom se bavili
<jelly> nod
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/-neka-hotel-uz-more-gradi-tko-hoce--mi-u-brdu-ionako-dizemo-novu-tvornicu-ribe--/1049234/
<jelly> kak se zove onaj novi driver za agregaciju network interfacea u Linuxu, a nije bonding
<ivoks> hm... ne znam
<ivoks> http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_3.3
<nitro-x> jelly: ou jea, bonding
<jelly> e to, teaming
<nitro-x> to je u linuxu bonding
<ivoks> teaming
<jelly> nitro-x: ne, ovo je novo
<nitro-x> ahaa, prvi glas
<jelly> zato velim "a nije bonding"
<nitro-x> a u cem je razlika?
<ivoks> razliciti driveri
<jelly> shiny new shit!
<nitro-x> mislio sam da je to isti drek
<ivoks> ah
<nitro-x> jer ga tak zovu na win
<ivoks> jelly: fora je sto se to oduvijek zove teaming u win
<nitro-x> e to
<ivoks> na linuxu se oduvijek zove bonding
<jelly> znam
<ivoks> sad su napisali novi driver koji se zove teaming
<ivoks> i sad su dva
<nitro-x> i sad je to super i bolje, jel?
<ivoks> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/36180/what-are-the-benefits-of-the-new-teaming-driver
<jelly> bit ce super i bolje za godinu dvije tri kad se izdebagira
<jelly> mene je prvenstveno zanimalo u kontekstu moze li se izvuci da jedan flow moze zapuniti vise bw-a od jednog linka
<jelly> jer je netko na #debian to pitao
<nitro-x> e sad moram ic... :)
<ivoks> pa s obzirom da ce ovo biti u userspaceu
<ivoks> cini se kako bi sve moglo biti moguce
<jelly> je, automatski mi pada mrak na oci kad cujem userspace <G>
<drj_cro> damn,,kak se ovog nisam sjetio sa prvim klincem http://technabob.com/blog/2012/08/21/wii-mote-baby-breathing-detector/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TechnabobtechNewsBlog+%28Technabob%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
<weshmashian> nda, uhvati se pythona iz nekog cudnovatog razloga...
<weshmashian> uhvatih*
<SilverSpace> malo je popustilo
<ivoks> kaj?
<SilverSpace> vrucina
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> o lol
<ivoks> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-19349921
<jelly> to sto je bijelo je isto baba ostrugala prije nego je isla popravljati
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/art/9491391/Elderly-woman-destroys-19th-century-fresco-with-DIY-restoration.html
<ivoks> http://i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/02316/painting-fresco_2316720b.jpg
<ivoks> sad treba napraviti bijelu majicu
<ivoks> to zalijepiti naprije
<ivoks> d
<ivoks> a iza napisati 'i did my best'
<jelly> krivit popa sto joj je dopustio
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> predobro
<ivoks> usla i pocela maljati
<jelly> "ovo se tu ljusti, jel ima ko sta protiv da ja to malo popravim?  ne?  ok...."
<jelly> ko zna jel ovaj Open vSwitch sta valja
<ivoks> vidjet cemo
<ivoks> mi polazemo velike nade u njega
<jelly> imam na jednoj ustanovi pola segmenta s jedne strane servera, pola s druge, a hoću iptables i QoS za jednu polovicu
<jelly> trenutno vrtim gore arp_proxy al to je takav hack
<jelly> linux bridge nema takvu kontrolu prometa kao iptables pa bi izgubio fičure
<jelly> .weather zagreb, tresnjevka
<datase> jelly: The current temperature in Pantovcak, Zagreb, Croatia is 35.2°C (6:01 PM CEST on August 23, 2012). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 34%. Dew Point: 17.0°C. Pressure: 29.89 in 1012 hPa (Falling). 
<ivoks> jelly: ebtales?
<ivoks> ebtables
<jelly> su layer2
<jelly> tlaka je s tim radit policy za IP promet
<ivoks> mozes ga kombinirati sa iptables i arp alatima
<ivoks> dosta... idem pod tus
<MmikeNekud> Jel' zna netko kako da kazem compizu da, pri ctrl-alt-lijevo/desno ne 'slidea' cijeli desktop? tj, da slidea desktop, al' da top/bottom pane ostanu na mjestu?
<MmikeNekud> Ha! U non-sliding-windows je trebalo dodati: class=Gnome-panel
<MmikeNekud> inace?
#ubuntu-hr 2012-08-24
<dodobas> yelaokasd
<weshmashian> \o
<drj_cro> jutro
<dodobas> imate li neki drag domain registrator? 
<dodobas> orbis.hr je 14$ po domeni... a nadje s i po 9$
<ivoks> eh te autostopistice :)
<ivoks> po struci medicinska sestra, a radi kao maserka... veli 1000kn/dan zaradi :)
<ivoks> mos mislit masaze :)
<hbogner> i jel te izmasirala ivoks ?
<ivoks> bude, predvecer ;)
<SilverSpace> puf
<jelly> dodobas: za .hr ili drugo?
<jelly> meni je namecheap ok za drugo
<dodobas> .com i slicne
<dodobas> ove sam nasao, http://www.onlydomains.com/domain-names/domain-pricing
<dodobas> fora za Cuba ... 300 dana cekanja :)
<ivoks> danas sam nacuo da bi rjesenje parnice izmedju applea i samsunga moglo zavrsiti zabranom prodaje telefona u SAD-u, za jedne i druge :)
<SilverSpace> pa to bi bilo ok 
<jelly> osim za apple i samsung
<ivoks> mislim da bi apple tu vise naj...
<ivoks> da appleu maknes iphone i ipad iz SAD-a, pa to je propast
<ivoks> samsung je ionako jaci na drugim kontinentima
<jelly> dogovorili bi se oni vrlo brzo da se to desi
<jelly> (sto je i poanta takve prijetnje od strane sudstva)
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> modric danas *opet* postaje igrace reala :)
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> bome poslje onakve igre jucer i treba im
<ivoks> novi *jelly* bean za s3
<jelly> tri točkice
<jelly> kolega ima 4.1.1 na nexusu
<jelly> ima i easter egg
<ivoks> "Građanski rat je vrlo opcionalna mogučnost....!"
<ivoks> koje skole ti ljudi zavrsavaju
<ivoks> godisnji porez za kucu od 200 kvadrata, na moru, oko 50.000kn
<SilverSpace> di bi to bio gradanski rat
<ivoks> ma citam komentar
<ivoks> 'vrlo opcionalna mogucnost' je ono sto je bitnije :)
<SilverSpace> joj komentari 
<SilverSpace> uh pustili smeche 
<ivoks> orises 40 tabova u firefoxu i komp ti postane neprepoznatljiv
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/sto-krije-misteriozna-posiljka-napokon-otvaraju-paket-star-100-godina/633225.aspx
<ivoks> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-19364875
<ivoks> krivo sam cuo, nije bio SAD nego korea :)
<ivoks> The sales ban will apply to Apple's iPhone 3GS, iPhone 4 and its tablets the iPad and iPad 2.
<ivoks> Samsung products affected by the ban include its smartphone models Galaxy SI and SII and its Galaxy Tab and the Galaxy Tab 10.1 tablet PCs.
<ivoks> However, the court ruled against Apple's claims that Samsung had copied the designs of its products. 
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/facebook-kaznjava-androidom/117921.aspx
<ivoks> Berlusconi u depresiji: Njemačka starleta bošnjačkih korijena trudna s bivšim premijerom?
<jelly> daj radije formulu 1 ili hokej
<ivoks> pih
<ivoks> http://www.links.hr/index.php?option=artikl&id_kategorija=10073010&id_artikl=100.720.015
<ivoks> jeftinije nego da uzimam toner za epsona
<jelly> ti bas nesh printas... ja vise ne kupujem inkjete da im svima %$@#%
<jelly> bar*
<ivoks> moram racunati printati
<ivoks> to mi je za viksu
<jelly> heh
<ivoks> vise za fax
<ivoks> u uredu imam officejet pro 8500a
<jelly> to je ok, stavi si cron job da posalje jedan faks svaki tjedan da se odstopa ;-)
<ivoks> predobar uredjaj
<ivoks> idem do linksa
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/253853_433393330035790_1575791794_n.jpg
<ivoks> ahahahaahahahaha
<ivoks> jelly: otvori ^ :)
<jelly> jesam
<jelly> monkeys everywhere
<ivoks> skoro cijeli listopad sam van hr
<jelly-home> .weather zagreb
<datase> jelly-home: The current temperature in Pantovcak, Zagreb, Croatia is 34.4°C (7:16 PM CEST on August 24, 2012). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 34%. Dew Point: 16.0°C. Pressure: 29.80 in 1009 hPa (Steady). 
<rsedak> dd
<jelly-home> 0+0 records in
<jelly-home> 0+0 records out
<jelly-home> 0 bytes (0 B) copied, 0.322677 s, 0.0 kB/s
<rsedak> :-)
<ravilov> znaci trebala mu je cijela trecina sekunde da ne napravi nista :D
#ubuntu-hr 2012-08-25
* ivoks changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Udruga Ubuntu korisnika u Hrvatskoj | http://ubuntu-hr.org | Posljednju inacicu Ubuntua mozete preuzeti na adresi http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com | Izasao je Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS! | Sretan rodjendan chaky!
<ivoks> jelly: kakav si to snobovski bot doveo; mislim, temperatura na pantovcaku...
<jelly-home> heheh
<jelly-home> .weather zagreb, maksimir
<datase> jelly-home: The current temperature in Pantovcak, Zagreb, Croatia is 38.7°C (4:31 PM CEST on August 25, 2012). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 32%. Dew Point: 19.0°C. Pressure: 29.80 in 1009 hPa (Steady). 
<jelly-home> vruce kako god okrenes
<ivoks> da vidimo sto novi jb donosi
<ivoks> ovaj je bio ok, ali bilo je bugova
<jelly-home> jbg
<ivoks> 'Vas telefon kontantifa s Googlem'
<ivoks> oh joy
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> uf
<ivoks> kontaktira
<ivoks> XXDLH7
<ivoks> drek...
<ivoks> ovo je XXDLH4
<ivoks> a jeb...
<ivoks> to je ovo sto sam vec imao :)
<ivoks> flashanje nije uspjelo
<ivoks> of, fuck...
<ivoks> bricked :)
<ivoks> unbricked :)
<vileni> i nije ti neki brick kad ga rijesis za samo 8 min :)
<infy-> softbrick!
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> sad samo vibrira kad se upali
<ivoks> cyanogenmod 10!
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/223958_10152051542365571_1347905396_n.jpg
<ivoks> umro armstrong
#ubuntu-hr 2012-08-26
<jelly-home> hmh grmljavina
<jelly-home> i to je to, 20 minuta pljusak i ajmo dalje
<jelly-home> spustilo temperaturu na 24° \o/
<vileni> prestalo? koji dio grada? ili koji grad :)
<jelly-home> tresnjevka
<vileni> evo sad je i maksimir proslo
<hbogner> voho, zahladilo
<igcek> decki znam da nije bas najbolje mjesto ali svejedno :)
<igcek> ocu se logirati preko SSH + RDP na neki comp. sa winsima. al nikako da se logiram, uvijek javlja pogresni credentialsi
<igcek> imal ko iskustva sa cim takim
<ivoks> pih... lose vrijeme
<ivoks> upravo se renderira filmic, pa cete vidjeti sto se radi po ovakvom vremenu
<ivoks> inace, HP printer/fax i 12.04 - milina
<ivoks> ukopcam printer u mrezu, cups nadje printer i fax
<ivoks> slozim oba
<ivoks> kad printam na fax, pokrene se HP-ov alat za slanje faxa
<ivoks> dakle, sve ono sto je jos radilo u win95 :)
<ivoks> doduse, instalacija printera je na windowsu uvijek bila, kao sto je i sad, prekompliciran posao
<ivoks> eto, officejet 4500 je sasvim dobar stroj za linux print/fax/scan
<hbogner> da vidimo filmic :D
<ivoks> cek, jos se renderira
<ivoks> pa dok se uploada na youtube...
<ivoks> pad ok youtube kaze 'moze ta pjesma'
<hbogner> ahaa
<ivoks> pa dok oni izrenderiraju...
<hbogner> znaci za 2-3 tjedna :D
<ivoks> do tad...
<ivoks> danas u marinu uplove dvije jedrilice
<ivoks> a na jarbolima, umjesto jarbola, trakice... ko da su jarbole provukli kroz onaj rezac papira...
<ivoks> opci smijeh :)
<ivoks> s/jarbola/jedra
<hbogner> he he he, malo ih je iznenadilo
<ivoks> vjetar im je skroz potrgao jedra
<ivoks> ono, deseci trakica, koje se vijore na vjetru
<ivoks> blamaza samo takva :)
<ivoks> a ogromne jedrilice
<hbogner> sto je kod nas bura, negdje drugdje je elementarna nepogoda
<ivoks> EKSKLUZIVNE FOTOGRAFIJE Pilot kanadera vidio muškarca kako potpaljuje vatru! Veliki požar buknuo kod Skradina, zatvorena autocesta A1
<ivoks> prvo bi mu polomio prste
<ivoks> pa kada vise ne bi ostao niti jedan citav prst, onda bi mu lomio udove
<ivoks> pa kada bi mu sve udove polomio, rezao bi ga ziletom
<ivoks> nabijem ga, kretencina
<hbogner> jaoo
<ivoks> frend napisao lijepi oprostajni 'govor' za Neila
<ivoks> covjek je fakat bio 'rocket scientist' i slao rakete u svemir
<ivoks> http://pastebin.com/eYdNxi3U
<jelly-home> ha, google nalazi samo taj pastebin, di je sors?
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> http://pkgs.fedoraproject.org/cgit/pastebin.git/
<ivoks> ili su to samo paketi
<jelly-home> ma, od kud je quote
<ivoks> http://sebsauvage.net/paste/
<ivoks> aha, s facebooka
<ivoks> http://youtu.be/UhKrb_6dBiw
<datase> ivoks: Title: While others are having problems..., Views: , Rating: %
<ivoks> tu ce biti za neko pol sata valjda
<ivoks> nece mi dati pjesmu, 100%
<ivoks> a ova bas pase
<jelly-home> hah, kaj pola sata im treba da propuste kroz content filter?
<jelly-home> da ne bi PIRATLUK
<ivoks> ma ne, pol sata treba za upload kod ovih nasih sjeb... ISP-ova :)
<ivoks> i vise od pol sata...
<ivoks> na 76% je
<ivoks> kao jos 8 minuta
<ivoks> jos dvi
<ivoks> We detected that your video may be shaky. Would you like us to fix that?
<ivoks> wtf
<jelly-home> kazu ljudi da to neki put radi neki put ne
<ivoks> to je to 
<ivoks> http://youtu.be/UhKrb_6dBiw
<datase> ivoks: Title: While others are having problems..., Views: , Rating: %
<hbogner_> kad ste to snimali?
<hbogner> jel to dolazite il odlazite s prikolicom, vidim da ste krenuli s plaze
<ivoks> odlazimo
<ivoks> kuzis, odlazimo i prisjecamo se sto smo radili :)
<hbogner> ok onda sam dobro skuzio
<hbogner> kaj je gotova sezona?
<ivoks> ne :)
<ivoks> do kraja 10. mjeseca
<jelly-home> %@#$ google i njihov cache
<hbogner> to me i zbunilo, spremanje i odlazak
<hbogner> kaj bi jelly-home ?
<ivoks> hbogner: to je bilo danas
<ivoks> kad su se brodovi trgali
<ivoks> jedrilice okretale
<hbogner> he he he
<ivoks> mi smo se zabavljali :)
<jelly-home> hbogner: buffering...
<ivoks> i, jel dobar?
<hbogner> jelly, jel to ona nova poza u sexu sto ju mujo isprobava :D
<hbogner> ivoks, bolji mi je onja di vozis bajk po obali
<hbogner> aktivniji
<hbogner> ali za danasnji dan super
<hbogner> laku noc
#ubuntu-hr 2013-08-19
<BotaniCar> Hehe , ako se razuzdam, uspijem CPU zagrijati na 90C :) 
<BotaniCar> i nish se ne bunu :) Malo throttla :) 
<MmikePoso> nj
<Mmike> macke nece jest
<BotaniCar> kaj, vruce im ? 
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> seru
<Mmike> jer su macke
<Mmike> i mogu srat
<obruT> macke nece jest ? :) bwahahahaha, nije lijepo lagati u tvojim godinama :)
<Mmike> a nece
<Mmike> kaj da im radiim :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> kaj ima 
<obruT> macke *uvijek* jedu
<obruT> mozda imaju kakvog stakora ispod kreveta pa njega glodju :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: sta ima gospodjo... nema nista :) osim gihta, njega uvijek ima :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: kad se oblokavas :)
<obruT> ma vraga... vjerojatno je od sladoleda :P
<SilverSpace> ??
<obruT> ne znam od cega drugog... jedino sam sladoled tamanio
<obruT> alkohol nisam pio, a mesa sam jeo dva puta malo piletine u mjesec dana
<SilverSpace> kaj ni sladoled ne smijemo jesti 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> jedino ako nije od nedostatka proteina
<SilverSpace> rekla bi moja doktorica to ti je od preteranoga seksa :)
<obruT> pih, moracu rec zeni da s jednom mjesecno smanjimo na dvaput godisnje :)
<jelly> mrmlj, e-povoljno promijenili IP adrese
<SilverSpace> odoh dalje gletati zidove 
<SilverSpace> vec mi je muka od svega toga 
<SilverSpace> a jos se ne nazire brzi kraj
<jelly> hmha, debian unstable prebrzo izdaje kernele, prosli tjedan sam rebootao, ovaj tjedan opet...
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ilMx7k7mso
<datase> jelly: Title: The First Honest Cable Company, Views: 3818226, Rating: 99.24504%
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> jelly: trebaju ti uptime cheatovi da bi ostao kompetetivan ? :) 
 * BotaniCar promijenio termalnu pastu na svemu sto trosi istu. na kraju ljeta .. 
<ivoks> kak se racunovodstvo zakompliciralo ulaskom u EU
<jelly> kak
<dodobas> ne znam.. cijena knjigovođe i je i dalje ista...
<ivoks> npr
<ivoks> sve sto bi platio putem mastercarda u 6. mjesecu bi doslo sredinom 7. mjeseca na racunu
<ivoks> i to bi platio tokom 7. mjeseca i to knjizio u 8. (kada se radi obracun za 7.)
<ivoks> sada se to mora napraviti unutar obracuna za 6. mjesec, dakle u 7. mjesecu
<ivoks> a PDV se mora prijaviti do 20.7., sto znaci da racunovodja to mora odraditi u 5 dana (jer se izvod meni salje 15.7.)
<ivoks> a i racunovodja sad mora znati sve sluzbene jezike EU-a, kako bi na racunu mogao iscitati 'Reverse Charge'
<ivoks> jer svaka clanica EU-a ima racune na svom jeziku
<ivoks> a u slucajevima nekih jezika (francuski, engleski, spanjolski), mora znati i iscitati lokaciju firmu
<ivoks> jer ne mora svaki racun na engleskom biti iz engleske, jel
<ivoks> a za to pak onda vrijede drugacija pravila po pitanju PDV-a
<jelly> i zato je bolje biti u federaciji sa jednim jezikom koji svi razumeju...
<obruT> tako je... zato svi govorimo bre srpski :)
<jelly> nas i rusa trista miliona
<ivoks> Hosni Mubarak (85), bivši egipatski predsjednik koji je svrgnut s vlasti u veljači 2011., nakon što je 30 godina vladao tom zemljom, mogao bi biti pušten iz zatvora u narednih 48 sati nakon što je oslobođen optužbi za korupciju, kazao je njegov odvjetnik Fareed El-Deeb, a navodi se u izvješću Reutersa.
<ivoks> bahahahahahaha
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/hrvatski-woodstock-odrzava-se-u-srcu-like--u-deringaju-se-okupili-alternativci/1120724/
<ivoks> tu sam bicikle imao tjedan dana
<ivoks> ta je ekipa na takvim drogama da ni ne znaju da se voze bez kotaca
<BotaniCar> ivoks: imas nekog dobrog dilera ako me put nanese  ? ;)
<ivoks> vise stete nego koristi njima rentati bicikle
<Mmike> predobar party
<Mmike> pre pre dobar
<ivoks> bas, stoka
<ivoks> Mmike: jesi ti bio tamo?
<Mmike> ne ove godine
<Mmike> lost theory
<Mmike> ili tako nekako se zove
<jelly> ivoks: sta, mislis da ce vratiti mubaraka na vlast jer je manje los od sve ove trenutne bagre? :-)
<ivoks> pa ja sam bio zadnje tri
<Mmike> losu drogu si jeo onda, kad se nismo vidli :)
<ivoks> to je leglo droge
<ivoks> Mmike: pa rentali smo bicikle tamo
<jelly> i izopacenosti!
<ivoks> ekipa ne prestaje skakati danima
<ivoks> ne satima, nego danima
<ivoks> ne zato kaj je dobra muzika, vec zato kaj ni ne znaju da je proslo par dana
<Mmike> ivoks iskusni partijaner :)
<Mmike> nije to leglo droge 
<Mmike> leglo droge je onaj stop making sense u murteru
<Mmike> tj, ne murteru
<Mmike> nego preko puta, nenzam kak se zove tocno
<Mmike> ona placa
<Mmike> plaza
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> mislim 'leglo droge'
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> kad vidim lika da se vozi na biciklu, ima gace na glavi i probusenu gumu
<ivoks> i ne kuzi kurca
<Mmike> pred 2 godine tamo na partiju dolazi mi lik i pita 'jel trebas sto? tabletice, zezalice, skakalice?'
<ivoks> daje mi bicikl i oce me dirat il sta ja znam
<Mmike> reko, fala, ne treba :)
<Mmike> onak, urednjak, sve fino, kulturan covjek
<Mmike> murije ni od kuda
<Mmike> i jos smo ulaz platili 50% manje jer nismo stranci :)
<ivoks> ove godine ih je bilo, ali nisu ulazili u kamp
<ivoks> stajali su vani
<ivoks> unutra radite sto hocete, ali van takvi necete izaci
<ivoks> unistili mi sve bicikle koje sam tamo nosio
<Mmike> ivoks: tko zna, mozda se i gay parovi snosare unutra - nemogu takvi na tlo katolicko :)
<Mmike> ivoks: cek, ti si nosio bicikle na trance party?
<Mmike> zasto, pobogu?
<ivoks> pa zato kaj im sat mozes naplatiti 50kn - prvo selo je 5km udaljeno :)
<Mmike> mogo si tak i rent-a-car iznajmljivat ekipi koja je dosla degustirat pivu novu :)
<ivoks> necu sljedece godine ici tamo
<ivoks> sad su se pojavili taxii, pa nek im je sretno
<Mmike> btw, dal' znate koja je najopakija od svih droga, a da se masovno konzumira?
<ivoks> jelly: sumnjam da ce ga vratiti, ali da je manje los, je
<ivoks> jelly: jos tada sam rekao da ni ne znaju kako im je dobro s njim
<jelly> see also: gadafi
<Mmike> ajmo nevreme, ajmo nevreme
<jelly> Mmike: sutra, ne danas
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRgFUOFOyRE
<datase> ivoks: Title: Ginetta G55 GT3 Flying Door Update, Views: 105362, Rating: 99.655914%
<Mmike> ma moze i danas
<Mmike> onaj kingstonov SSD radi dan danas k'o urica
<Mmike> a dva vertexa su mi vec crkla
<jelly> koja serija vertex?
<Mmike> vertex3
<Mmike> prvi crko u garancijni, nosio u ueberdebilni ADM koji nije htio prvo priznat garanciju, onda su dali aj eto ti i onda i taj crko
<Mmike> i sad cu si kupit kingstona opet
<Mmike> najjeftinijeg
<jelly> meni su u protisu kad je crko vertex2 dali vertex3 za zamjenu i rekli da garancija ide iznova
<jelly> pitao sam dvaput jesu li sigurni
<Mmike> i?
<jelly> pa velim
<Mmike> ja vec vidim svadju s onim likom u ADMu
<jelly> da kucnem u drvo, taj vertex 3 dan danas jos radi
<jelly> ... a i kupio sam vise memorije da bas ne swapa non-stop po njemu ;-)
<Mmike> ja imam swap na plocastom disku
<jelly> meh
<jelly> ak sam kupio ssd, onda ima da radi
<weshmashian> methinks da je percona .deb paket potrgan, ne postuje preseed..
<weshmashian> ili ga cita pa napravi svoju pizdariju neku
<jelly> amaterski paketasi cesto ne koriste debconf kak spada
<jelly> O:-)
<weshmashian> :D
<weshmashian> fora je kaj debconf-get-selections vrati, recimo, root_password prazan skroz nakon instalacije, ali je root_password_again uredno popunjen kak se spada
<weshmashian> a kod instalacije se uredno bitchne ako nisu isti
<weshmashian> go figure
 * weshmashian shall assign that one to mmike :)
<Mmike> weshmashian: nije potrgan paket
<Mmike> mislim, je
<Mmike> al' ne tak :)
<weshmashian> nego?
<Mmike> puppet modul
<Mmike> ja bih rekao
<Mmike> cek, sad cu doc tamo :)
<weshmashian> jok, to sam sad iso isprobavat
<weshmashian> aj
<jelly> weshmashian: uh, i jedno i drugo bi trebalo biti tamo samo za privremenu upotrebu
<jelly> al da, najmanje ima smisla da jedna kopija ostane a druga ne
<weshmashian> mysql paket ima oba polja prazna, uredno
<jelly> tak i treba bit
<jelly> cijela stvar sa /var/cache/debconf/passwords.dat je nuzno zlo
<weshmashian> al' opet mi nije jasno kak percona paket stavi password, definitivno nije onaj iz preseeda
<Mmike> weshmashian: prijavit ces bug, jelda? :)
<weshmashian> mozda :)
<weshmashian> mislim, trebao bi
<weshmashian> ali, prije toga trebam bit siguran kak rade neke druge stvari :)
<weshmashian> a i pretpostavljam da bi trebao raskopat percona paket, sto me urnebesno veseli :)
<jelly> jel oni uopce imaju deb-src
<weshmashian> nempojma
<weshmashian> ima, al' qrca ne kuzim :)
 * jelly nije ni source format 2 ni trenutni 3 skuzijo
<ivoks> 3 je pljuga
<ivoks> dh7 je super
<ivoks> a i quilt se brzo skuzi
<ivoks> ahahaha
<ivoks> Apollo is a subsidiary of HP, selling HP designs in a new casing.
<ivoks> This is a special design to make small girls wasting lots of ink. A case with pink parts and flowers on it fitting nicely to the "Barbie" dolls. In addition a Windows toy program to design the hair of "Barbie" dolls comes with the printer.
<ivoks> http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Apollo/Apollo-P-1220_Barbie
<jelly> bas je lepi http://reviews.cnet.com/inkjet-printers/apollo-p-1220-printer/4505-3156_7-30088694.html
<BotaniCar> steta sto ne radi s nicim novijim od win98
<jelly> ak ga neko ima ispravnog, ne vidim zas ne bi radio
<jelly> liepo pise PCL3
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySk7WzXn-j0
<datase> jelly: Title: Pcelica Maja 1 - hrvatski, Views: 206256, Rating: 74.43787%
<BotaniCar> o0o0o thx jelly 
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> daemon.log.1.gz:Aug  6 05:21:42 ded1072 mdadm[5292]: Rebuild20 event detected on md device /dev/md2
<Mmike> daemon.log.1.gz:Aug  8 20:58:44 ded1072 mdadm[5292]: Rebuild40 event detected on md device /dev/md2
<Mmike> daemon.log.1.gz:Aug  9 10:18:49 ded1072 mdadm[5292]: Rebuild60 event detected on md device /dev/md2
<Mmike> daemon.log.1.gz:Aug  9 11:08:49 ded1072 mdadm[5292]: Rebuild80 event detected on md device /dev/md2
<Mmike> jelly: znas li sto su ovi 20/40/60/80 nakon Rebuild?
<Mmike> sto to znaci?
<Mmike> sad sam na ruke potjerao onu kronusu koja pokrece check, i imam samo RebuildStarted, nemam Rebuild20 :)
<jelly> Mmike: event koji odgovara postotku progresa provjere ili rebuilda
<jelly> dakle kad dodje do 20%...
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> kuzim
<Mmike> thnx
<jelly> 4 dana za rebuikld zvuci grozno ;-)
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> db server ima 8 sata diskova u raid10 polju
<Mmike> diskovi su od 1.5 TB
<Mmike> array-check traje oko 3 sata kad ga maknes iz 'idle' check modea i ugasis mysql tamo
<Mmike> inace traje tjednima 
<Mmike> datadir je, inace, 120 GB 
<weshmashian> samo?
<jelly-home> Mmike: huh, tko dizajnira db sustav sa sata diskovima
<Mmike> onaj koji koristi mysql :)
<Mmike> jer sa myisamom sve leti
<jelly-home> kak leti ako je 4 dana online rebuild
<jelly-home> 300GB 15krpm SAS raid5 se rebuilda za 40 minuta; 600GB za 1h20 (skoro tocno duplo)
<jelly-home> sa 6-9 diskova u polju (rebuild time je uvijek isti)
<Mmike> da, a sa sata diskovima koje mysql kolje rebuild traje i 2-3 dana
<Mmike> :)
<jelly-home> kad to nisu diskovi za vrtit bazu nego za drzat mp3ce i filmove
<Mmike> ne kuzis ti jelly, mysam sve trpi
<Mmike> a kad ga gurnes u /dev/shm
<Mmike> da vidis kako to leti
<jelly-home> ...
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> onaj pt-table-checskum
<Mmike> pa taj koji je pisao taj tool k'o da je htio namjerno sjebat 
<dodobas> yello
<jelly-home> jole
<jelly-home> the mummy returns!
<jelly-home> http://i.imgur.com/FOPz9qc.jpg
#ubuntu-hr 2013-08-20
<dodobas> ianal
<dodobas> A good choice these days is ZFS, it is considered as pretty stable and has good performance. Note that it is also going to become the default file system for the next RHEL distributions.
<dodobas> WTF - http://michael.otacoo.com/postgresql-2/tuning-disks-and-linux-for-postgres/
<ivoks> kako sam si ukljestio zivac, jeb...
<ivoks> ZFS nece nikada biti default, kaj melje taj lik
<ivoks> prije ce btrfs, a znamo u kakvom je taj stanju :)
<obruT> "it is considered as pretty stable"
<obruT> meni "pretty" nije dovoljno :)
<dodobas> obruT: daklem, ti si jos na FAT16 :)
<obruT> ma kaki, ja pisem drito na disk :)
<obruT> a di je sto na disku imam u biljeznici
<dodobas> hmm, vidis onda mozes hard copy backup metapodataka diska...
<obruT> pa da, imam printer/skener u kopirka modu :)
<dodobas> nije niti cudo sto si kupio stan od 120 kvadratnih metara s 3 garaze...
<obruT> jedino me malo fragmentacija povremenu muci :)
<dodobas> moras to negdje pograni
<dodobas> *pohranit
<ivoks> pretty stable, ali nije GPL
<obruT> nisam ga isprobao jos na linuxu, samo na freebsd-u
<jelly-home> /j #zfsonlinux
<ivoks> $ ls
<ivoks> C:\nppdf32Log\debuglog.txt
<ivoks> pa jeb... tko je to napravio
<obruT> nego, ce tko da ide na balccon ?
<jelly-home> aplikacija koja koristi nppdf32?
<dodobas> obruT: kad je ono ?
<ivoks> --bazetgs
<ivoks> moram kavu popiti
<obruT> dodobas: 6. i 7. 9.
<obruT> ja bi bas isao...
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1185156_517561964998178_97426108_n.jpg
<obruT> Mmike: ajd, ti bar optimistican dodjes na posao :)
<obruT> "dodjes" :)
<Mmike> :P :)
<dodobas> Mmike: pa sto bi
<Mmike> pa eto
<Mmike> :)
<ravilov> ae
<ravilov> obruT, kost i ja smo jednom razvili offs
<ravilov> one-file filesystem
<ravilov> dd if=golateta.jpg of=/dev/fd0
<ivoks> 5-Day Croatia Yoga Adventure
<ivoks> $712.00
<ivoks> kaj su oni ludi :)
<ivoks> 7-Day Macedonia Multi-Sport Adventure
<ivoks> $1,199.00
<ivoks> pa ja sam super jeftin
<jelly> 100 eura na dan
<jelly> ravilov: tarfs je bolji
<dodobas> Translate foxpro based administration program from DOS to Windows/Linux platform
<dodobas> Since 1991 we work with a customized Foxpro program to manage our pharmacies administrative needs. The flexibility and module based setup has not yet been surpassed by available software programs. This would make our lives easier but we have specific needs and flexibility for our small scale island. We can still translate our databases to formats required by insurers for control and declaration but outphasing dos based programs by windows ...
<dodobas> ... limits our lifespan currently. For example labelprinting from pinfeed to thermal printers (zebra) has not been possible yet.
<dodobas> :D
<jelly> $DEITY, virtualke su super
<jelly> povećao sam disk i fs za 10GB, bez downtimea
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> nema sansi da mysql normalno tjeras da radi
<Mmike> nema sansi
<BotaniCar> .beer jelly 
 * datase elegantly serves jelly a mug of Waggledance
<BotaniCar> datase: i ment beer, not bees
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> hm zasto mi kopiranje na vanjski usb disk u mrezi preko wifi ide sporo ako ustekam zicu onda ide ok 
<weshmashian> eto, jedan bug prijavljen perconi za debconf (root_password_again)
<SilverSpace> 88 kb/sec samo
<jelly> zato sto je a) nfs problematican b) wifi problematican c) nfs+wifi = katastrofa
<jelly> http://i.imgur.com/jTtev.jpg
<SilverSpace> jelly: disk je ext4
<SilverSpace> ako kaj to znaci
<SilverSpace> usb2
<SilverSpace> doduse sve to radi ok kad je zicom umrezeno
<dodobas> jelly: genijalno :)
<jelly> ako nemam ubuntu instalaciju pri ruci, kako vidit koja verzija paketa src:nginx je dostupna u trenutno supportanim izdanjima?
<jelly> ah, isto kao u debianu, http://packages.ubuntu.com/src:nginx
<ravilov> jelly, bio bi tarfs bolji da smo na doticnom sustavu imali tar :)
<jelly> uf
<jelly> cak i Ultrix ima tar
<ravilov> ma to je bio neki rescue/singleuser mode ili tak sta
<ravilov> ekstremno ogranicen environment
<jelly> busybeebox
<ravilov> spasavali smo neke podatke
<jelly> aha, golateta.jpg podatke :-)
<ravilov> pa najbitnije
<jelly> so jes jes
<ravilov> jelly, inace ono je scanner uobicajen na svim americkim medjunarodnim terminalima
<jelly> da, steta sto nije stvarno
<ravilov> dpkg: warning: downgrading libc-bin
<ravilov> sto moze poci po krivu?
<jelly> :-D
<ravilov> hmm
<ravilov> jel ima netko mozda neku pametniju ideju?
<ravilov> video driver (radeon) mi se u trenutnoj verziji poceo nekako glitchati, tekst/fontovi su cesto zbrljani jako
<ravilov> pa sam downgradeao xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<ravilov> on je opet downgradeao neki x11 abi ili tak nest
<ravilov> i sad mi se sve sto koristi gtk3 rusi
<ravilov> ili javi *** glibc detected *** malloc(): memory corruption:
<jelly> koji rilis
<ravilov> ili nekakav assert failure
<ravilov> cega?
<jelly> distre
<ravilov> Linux Mint 14 Nadia
<jelly> uh, mint
<SilverSpace> kojim vi to jezikom govorite :)
<ravilov> upgradeano jos od linux mint 10 ili cak 9
 * jelly dize ruke
<ravilov> jelly, pa sad si se maloprije bavio ubuntuom, pa ovo je isto :)
<jelly> osim sto je mint druga derivacija
<ravilov> koristi pakete od quantala
<ravilov> sync
<ravilov> ups
<jelly> reboot
<ravilov> fu
<jelly> echo b > /proc/sysrq-trigger
<jelly> rm -rf itd
<jelly> ravilov: ne znam kako ubuntu ili mint barataju starim verzijama paketa, na debianu ima snapshots.debian.org di mozes skinuti bas bilo koju verziju od 2005. naovamo
<ravilov> cat /boot/vmlinuz > /dev/dsp
<jelly> tako da downgrade ne mora ici cijeli rilis dole
<ravilov> pa ni ja ne downgradeam cijeli release...
<ravilov> ovi (ubuntu/mint) imaju zadnjih par verzija (plus LTS) u arhivi, ostalo ide pod old-releases
<ravilov> ali sve je tu negdje
<jelly> tako da za downgrade nekog paketa ne moras staru verziju traziti u prethodnom rilisu
<jelly> nego negdje izmedju da ne vuce puno dependensija
<ravilov> mda, meni za downgrade nudi 2 do max 3 verzije unazad
<ravilov> vec sam downgradeao gtk3, glib i libc
<ravilov> jos uvijek ista greska
<jelly> onda si se vec sjebao ;-)
<ravilov> pa nisam kad je sve isto :p
<ravilov> mozda nije bolje, ali nije ni gore
<ravilov> a i nisu bili neki downgradei
<jelly> a kernel?
<ravilov> tipa sad imam v20.0 umjesto 20.1
<ravilov> linux-image-3.5.0-39-lowlatency
<jelly> i x-x-core?
<ravilov> xserver-xorg-core-2:1.13.0-0ubuntu6.2
<jelly> mislim, jesil to probao mijenjati/downgradeati
<ravilov> ne (jos)
<jelly> verzije same po sebi mi nis ne znace
<ravilov> kernel jako sumnjam da je
<ravilov> x jos mozda
<ravilov> idem rebootat, to uvijek pomaze, jelda?
<jelly> ali za video driver imas 4 bitne komponente, kernel, x server (x-x-core), x-x-video-kajgod i libgl1-mesa-dri ako ti treba 3D
<jelly> ravilov: trebao bi rebootati ili bar restartati cijele Xe nakon svake promjene
<ravilov> znam, to i radim
<ravilov> sad sam downgradeao libc ali nisam jos rebootao
<ravilov> inace dio X-a je i taj neki ABI koji je izgleda isto bitan...
<jelly> a pitanje je hoces li i uspjeti :-D
<ravilov> ti to sumnjas?
<jelly> a kajjaznam, apt je valjda pokupio sve (libc6 + libc-bin + locales) sto mu treba
<jelly> ali downgrade niko ne testira pa tu zna zaostati novijih verzije
<ravilov> hm
<ravilov> reboot gotov
<ravilov> sve je isto
<ravilov> sumnjam da ne downgradeam dovoljno, vjerojatno samo minor verzije
<ravilov> inace ako ne javlja memory corruption, onda javlja ovo
<ravilov> nm-applet: malloc.c:2451: sYSMALLOc: Assertion `(old_top == (((mbinptr) (((char *) &((av)->bins[((1) - 1) * 2])) - __builtin_offsetof (struct malloc_chunk, fd)))) && old_size == 0) || ((unsigned long) (old_size) >= (unsigned long)((((__builtin_offsetof (struct malloc_chunk, fd_nextsize))+((2 * (sizeof(size_t))) - 1)) & ~((2 * (sizeof(size_t))) - 1))) && ((old_top)->size & 0x1) && ((unsigned long)o
<ravilov> ld_end & pagemask) == 0)' failed.
<ravilov> Aborted
<jelly> a da vratish natrag na nove verzije i probas onaj... fglrx?
<ravilov> ufff
<ravilov> izbjegao bi ako je moguce
<ravilov> zadnji put kad sam bio prisiljen s tim raditi nisam nikako mogao sloziti da radi
<jelly> CUO SAM da je izasao i Mint 15 ;-)
<ravilov> pih
<ravilov> ovo je inace 14 koji je upgradean sa tipa 10 ili 11 :p
<ravilov> sad sam nedavno upgradeao, ne planiram sljedecih bar 2 godine :
<ravilov> :p
<jelly> Linux Mint 15 “Olivia” Xfce released!
<jelly> This article was posted on: Fri, 12 Jul 2013 13:58:23 +0000
<ravilov> polako
<dodobas> archlinux... necete pozalit
<jelly> Linux Mint 15 “Olivia” KDE released!
<jelly> This article was posted on: Sun, 21 Jul 2013 18:06:26 +0000
<jelly> :-D
<ravilov> dodobas, ako nije apt/dpkg, ne zanima me
<dodobas> jer? naucio si pisati apt-get ?
<jelly> ne bi mijenjao distru bez da mi neko da 500 ojra za pretrpljenu dusevnu bol
<ravilov> dodobas, jer mi se tako svidja
<dodobas> slozi si onda alias... to je bar simple
<dodobas> apt-get install = pacman -S 
<dodobas> apt-get update = pacman -Su
<dodobas> itd ...
<ravilov> ne pametuj :p
<dodobas> pa rijesio sam ti 'problem'
<ravilov> ako si tako pametan, nadji alternative i za dpkg-query i apt-cache
<ravilov> a moze i za dpkg-divert
<dodobas> koje pod naredbe 
<ravilov> i nemoj se usudit rec da ne znas sta je ovo sve
<jelly> i aptitude search ;-)
<dodobas> jelly: packer -Ss 
<ravilov> a zasto ne pacman?
<dodobas> jer packer pretrazuje i user repozitorije
<ravilov> pa?
<ravilov> to je lose?
<ravilov> a, cek
<ravilov> nis, zaboravi
<ravilov> anyway, nisam trazio preporuke za zamjenu nego rjesenje ako ga ima
 * ravilov vraca sve opet na najnovije verzije ("najnovije" za mint14)
<dodobas> apt/dpkg ne postoji kao takav... isto kao sto niti rpm ne postoji za debianoide
<ravilov> ...wat
<jelly> well, rpm postoji ali yum ne
<ravilov> ok...
<dodobas> jel mos na mintu napraviti rpm -Ui glibc.1.2.3.KPB.rmp :)
<ravilov> zasto bi to htio?
<ravilov> preporuke za zamjenu DISTRE
<ravilov> ne NAREDBI
<ravilov> ne zanimaju me nikakve zamjene
<dodobas> ravilov: poanta je da niti jedna non-debian distra ne koristi apt/dpgk
<ravilov> moja izjava i dalje stoji
<ravilov> <ravilov> dodobas, ako nije apt/dpkg, ne zanima me
<dodobas> stoji.. ali si onda ogranicen :P
<ravilov> https://www.facebook.com/ravilov/posts/10151776015441950
<jelly> dodobas: nisi ogranicen, mozes sve sto mogu dpkg i libapt ;-)
<jelly> ravilov: You must log in to see this page.
<ravilov> pa log in onda :p
<jelly> pa nemam
<ravilov> pa jbg
<ivoks> kak sam umoran
<ravilov> kak?
<ivoks> tak
<ravilov> aha
<ivoks> u zloveniji pada snijeg
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/u-hrvatsku-pariza-doputovala-putovnicom-nepostojece-drzave-clanak-600871
<jelly> kad samo nasi opce znaju da takva drzava ne postoji
<obruT> snijeg na triglavu u sred ljeta nije nista neobicno
<jelly> oho, Stephen Fly obecao kupit Ubuntu Edge
<jelly> FRY dammit
<obruT> nekak sam skeptican da ce se za edge skupit dovoljno para
<jelly> jos samo 28 tisuca 772 komedijasa treba
<jelly> i TI mozes biti jedan! :-D
<SilverSpace> wifi je krivac  
<SilverSpace> sporoce 
<ravilov> SilverSpace, zrak nije dovoljno gust?
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma fakat cudno se ponasa :)
<Mmike> hrvojem: ping
<SilverSpace> ocito laptop nesto hebe 
<SilverSpace> sad sam sad drugog racunala tu istu datoteku htio pogledati isto sporo ucitava 
<SilverSpace> samba je u pitanju 
<jelly> de janeiro
<SilverSpace> da bar :)
<jelly> samba bi trebala nesto bolje raditi preko wirelessa, ali isto ne ocekuj cuda
<jelly> ak odes na 5GHz a ili n wireless di nikog nema da ti smeta, mozda ce biti bolje
<jelly> ali svi ti network fs protokoli su tlaka prek wifija inace
<jelly> samba mozda i ponajbolje radi
<SilverSpace> jelly: potegnut cu ja zicu kako mi se cini :)
<jelly> to je najsigurnije
<ravilov> oko vrata? :p
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> ili pusti da se downloada bar 20% pa onda cat lokalna-kopija | mplayer -
<Mmike> jelly: di/kako bih po PSu izmjenio /etc/conf.d/mdadm (njega donese paket mdadm) ?
<jelly> Mmike: s kojim razlogom?
<jelly> Mmike: init.d?
<ravilov> mislim da tu nema PS-a, ja ga isto mijenjam direktno i onda me gnjavi kod upgradea
<Mmike> zelim da mi mdadm check ne krece u prvu nedjelju u mjesecu nego u prvi petak
<ravilov> ali ne znam za drugi nacin
<jelly> Mmike: debian nema taj path koji spominjes
<ravilov> how about /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<Mmike> mah, debil
<Mmike> cron.d, ne conf.d
<jelly> Mmike: ako mislis /etc/cron.d/mdadm, nema puno pomoci nego petljat po njemu
<ravilov> lol
<ravilov> what he said
<ravilov> (s)he?
<Mmike> ravilov: :) ovo 'debil', a? :)
<Mmike> jelly: ack, good enough
<ravilov> Mmike, ne bas direktno to, vise ovo cron vs conf :)
<Mmike> kako fino puse :)
<Mmike> cijela firma ima klimu al' ja imam ofis svoj i ja sam si otvorio prozor :)
<jelly> Mmike: svojevremeno smo isli kemijati sa dpkg-divertanjem conffileova, ali to je dugorocno vise problema nego koristi, pogotovo ak imas druge sistemce koji lokalno petljaju po stroju
<ravilov> jelly, sta nisu sistemci visokoprofesionalni ljudi koji znaju sta rade? :p
<jelly> Mmike: dpkg-divert je tu ok ako se konfiguracija radi iskljucivo automatikom i mozes garantirati da niko nece dirat
<jelly> ravilov: CARNet sistemci.
<ravilov> oh, ti su najbolji
<jelly> ak ides citat dokumentaciju za dpkg i dpkg-divert uplasis se jer pise "nedefinirano ponasanje, nemojte to koristiti" ali uglavnom radi kak si zamislio
<Mmike> jelly: nah, na ruke izmjenit, pa ce se dpkg bunit kad upgradeira paket
<Mmike> pa ce debil-sistemac otvorit interni ticket sa 'a sta cu sad?'
<ravilov> pa ce ti sistemac koji naidje reci "yes, overwrite with package version"
<ravilov> a mozda i to ako imas srece
<ravilov> do you feel lucky, punk?
 * ravilov duboko uzdahne i ide upgradeati na mint 15
<ravilov> sigh
<jelly> Mmike: ovisi koliko je debilan.  Sad postoje i pre- i post- install hookovi u aptu pa mozda mozes biti zao, podvaliti originalni conffile, upgradeati i vratiti svoj
<ravilov> pobogu, debian-keyring je 43 MB komprimiran... sta drzi u njemu?!
<jelly> ravilov: par tisuca kljuceva, par desetaka tisuca potpisa
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj vise ne radis od doma?
<jelly> ravilov: mozda si htijo debian-archive-keyring
<ravilov> jelly, ja optimisticno/naivno mislio da cijeli repo ima jedan kljuc...
<jelly> ravilov: da.  Gledas krivi paket
<ravilov> jelly, nemam pojma sta hocu, mislim da je ovo auto-instalirano
<jelly> nije
<Mmike> jelly: al', zelim da kad martin krafft dodje s novim cron.d filekom da vidim kaj je promjeino i da popratim to :)
<ravilov> jelly, a jbg, sad se ipak upgradea :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: zena u bolnici pa sam 2put dnevno kod nje a hilton je blize petrovoj nego spansko
<jelly> ravilov: treba ti samo debian-archive-keyring i to vec imash
<ravilov> Mmike, i to se da sa pre i post skriptama, lijepo ti posalje diff stare i nove na mail :p
<ravilov> jelly, aha, thanks
<ravilov> Mmike, zasto je zena u bolnici?
<jelly> ravilov: seksali su se prije 8 mjeseci
<Mmike> ravilov: trudna je, treba rodit skoro, a imala je pred godinu dana operaciju na maternici pa 'just in case'
<Mmike> jelly: faco :)
<ravilov> aaaa
<ravilov> pa cestitke onda na junior sistemcu :)
<jelly> Mmike: kaaaaj
<ravilov> jelly, ne budi perv
<jelly> Mmike: pa to valjda gledash na template machini, a na ostale samo pushash...?
<ravilov> siguran sam da su se seksali i unutar tih 8 mjeseci :p
<jelly> Mmike: KAJ NEMATE PUPPET?!?!?!?
<jelly> (nemamo ni mi)
<ravilov> mozda je to neki specifican server
<ravilov> /setup
<jelly> ravilov: jesu, al sve poslije je bilo za dzaba
<ravilov> jelly, sve samo ne tocno ;)
<ravilov> sex nikad nije za dzabe
<Mmike> jelly: sad bi ti nesh reko
<Mmike> za puppet
<Mmike> ravilov: nadam se da ce ipak lik bit karting-lover :)
<jelly> ravilov: sto jes jes, i desnicu ruku treba mazati kremicom koja nije besplatna
<ravilov> jelly, ne bih znao :p
<ravilov> Mmike, a sto ne bi bio oboje :)
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> jos i da tenis voli :)
<Mmike> i da plese swing k'o ovi:
<ravilov> Mmike, bolje da voli tenis nego penis :p
<jelly> not that there's anything wrong with that
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlTVJ9fOmro
<datase> Mmike: Title: ILHC 2011 - Champions Strictly Lindy - Finals - Spotlights, Views: 420141, Rating: 98.917294%
<Mmike> not that there's anything wrong with that, indeed!
<Mmike> iako, da, s obzirom na homofobnost prosjecnog hrvata, bolje da ne voli penis :/
<ravilov> Mmike, ali jednom cete se vec preselit pa vise nece biti problem, jelda?
<Mmike> nadam se
<Mmike> al' na Hvar :)
<ravilov> pft
<ravilov> lame
<jelly> Mmike: za 12-15 godina ce ih biti manje homofobnih
<ravilov> smjena generacija?
<Mmike> nadajmo se
<inox> može pomoć??
<inox> ima li nekog??
<weshmashian> puppet? pa kaj to netko fakat koristi?
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> oj hbogner 
<jelly-home> huh, nestalo struje doma
<hbogner> Mmike, kaj bumo sa sastankom, mene od sutra nema na 5-6 dana
<jelly-home> bice da moram kupit nove baterije za ups :-|
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: pa kaj ce ti struja doma :)
<SilverSpace> uh ups 
<SilverSpace> bemti meni se odavno pokvario i nikako da uzmem novi
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: uh, da mi serv^H^H^H^Hdesktop radi kak spada?
<jelly-home> i da se smijem kad drugima nestane struje u kvartu, ofskroz
<Mmike> hbogner: a nist ak te nema :)
<Mmike> danas sigurno nebujemo :)
<Mmike> cekaj da mi se sin rodi, tek onda necemo :)
<hbogner> zadnja 2 tjedna sam  vise bio na terenu nego u zg, i sad opet gibam na 5-6 dana, u ponedjeljak sam opet tu.
<hbogner> i sljedeci tjedan, ocemo tad?
<hbogner> kad ti je termin?
<weshmashian> TIL: ~. ubije trenutni ssh session, samo ako su to prva dva znaka koja se ukucaju u retku
<jelly-home> .cookie weshmashian 
 * datase gives weshmashian a lemon cookie
<jelly-home> weshmashian: ima puno lipih stvari na ~
<jelly-home> ~^Z za suspend, ~C za ukljucivanje forwarda u letu, ~& za... background
<hrvojem> Mmike: pong
<Mmike> hrvojem: jel' ima nacina da innobackupex zapamti binlog poziciju masterovog mastera mozda? :)
<Mmike> gledao sam, nema
<Mmike> al' ipak pitam :)
<hrvojem> Mmike: znaci bekapiras slave i hoces znati binlog od njegovog mastera koji je isto slave, ili jos jednu razino gore?
<hrvojem> ako je razina gore mislim da ne mozes, jel ovaj sto bekapiras nema taj podatak
<hrvojem> tj ako replikacija izgleda ovako: a->b->c radis bekap na c, a zanima te a?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> tocno to
<Mmike> a i b su dva mastera (main i backup)
<Mmike> i c je slave od backup mastera
<Mmike> i sad, ako crkne a, imam innobackup od c da ga restoram (imam --slave-info zapisan)
<Mmike> ali ako crkne b, onda mi je c backup beskoristan, jer nemam binlog poziciju sa m da bih mogao uslejvat backup od c na a kad ga restoram na b
<Mmike> :D
<MmikeT> Wohlbla Tohbla!
<MmikeT> dat cemo irssiju sansu sad malo :)
<BotaniCar> ruzan je ko vrag, i nicklista se bijedno iscrtava u screenu
<BotaniCar> Necu ni nacinjati temu defaultnih fontova
<BotaniCar> i kaj mi je napravio kad sam stavio utf8 :) 
<BotaniCar> irssi shmirssi
<weshmashian> works for me (tm)
<BotaniCar> works for me to, not a bit more than that :) OK, mene je mIRC razmazio :) 
<BotaniCar> *too
<BotaniCar> *prd*
<BotaniCar> idem smotat motku
<BotaniCar> nego, weshmashian, kaj ste strgali f puppetu ? 
<jelly-home> weechat!
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: sve!
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: meni kod ovog providera daju samo irssi i eggdropa :) 
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: daj reci kaj smijes, meni se nikaj ne trga, pa da na vasim greskama ucim :) 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: pih, odi radit negdje drugdje
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: tko me treba ako mi se nikaj ne trga. Logicno je da onda moje radno mjesto treba zamijeniti nekim .. asistentom necega. Bojim se da sam i ovdje tako dugo samo zato kaj sve radi i vjerojatno su zaboravili da imaju IT odjel 
<BotaniCar> Hyper-v je preprej*ben u novim 'dozama. Virtualni NIC ima MAC spoofing, DHCP guard, rout.adv. guard, port mirroring, NIC teaming, VLAN ID, ipsec task offload, VM que .. 
<BotaniCar> ma, weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: kaj do sad nije imao vlanove?
<jelly-home> nemre bit
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: je, nabrojao sam sve redom, osim vlanova i MAC spoofa, sve drugo je novo
 * BotaniCar skida android 4.3 iso za x86
<jelly-home> (druga stvar sto nisu radili dobro na w2008 ...;-)
<BotaniCar> ima da se igram engribrdza na konfjuktor ! 
<jelly-home> jadne balonaste svinjice
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: ja u stvari prezadovoljan s 2k8. Je da to primarno govorim jer nemam para za vmware, al' fakat je dobar (necu spominjati da ima i edicija koja je dzabe, jel) 
<jelly-home> nema dzabe ni u stare babe
<BotaniCar> usput, ako se nekom fakat igra android-igrica na PCu, bluestack ok radi . 
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: dzab,dzaba :) Jest da nemas gui, ali remote management gui i remote powershell rade super od prvog daa
<BotaniCar> da! 
<BotaniCar> usput, prva edicija windowsa ( hyper-v core) za koju su mi standardni partneri rekli da nemaju antivirus za to jer ne treba :) 
<BotaniCar> Upisao se od smijeha 
<jelly-home> ak se moze instalirati browser gore... treba
<BotaniCar> nemres, rekao bi.
<jelly-home> ... ko da kazes da ne treba antivirus za linuxe
<BotaniCar> ma, da :) Al mi je bas milo bilo za cuti da nekaj takvo za 'doze kazu :) Ide svijet napr..nekam 
<jelly-home> ide u 15:00
<BotaniCar> (y)
<BotaniCar> android mi nudi da particionira disk na koji cu ga naseliti i u NTFS :) 
<BotaniCar> *formatira
<BotaniCar> Nish od boota, ipak bu'm moral virtualbox-drek upalit'
<SilverSpace> vrlo dobar western http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1699748/
<BotaniCar> nemas neki pajratbej link ? :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ne
<BotaniCar> :) 
<SilverSpace> xbmc
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Kak to mislis, XBMC magicno s IMDB-a skine film, ili imas neki zli plugin za streamanje ? 
<SilverSpace> zli zli :)
<ravilov> jelly-home, nakon full upgradea (u vise koraka) nema vise cudnih assert i slicnih poruka
<ravilov> go figure
<ravilov> sad necu nikad znat sta je bilo
<ivoks> mmmmm.... sastanak... yummy
#ubuntu-hr 2013-08-21
<jelly-home> http://i.imgur.com/SjLOHRv.jpg
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: se zna di je snimano? Neka drzavna institucija? 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: http://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/1krpsq/now_theyve_gone_too_far/
<BotaniCar> hvala !
<BotaniCar> toliko trol energije na jednom mjestu, reddit
<Mmike> http://picard.ytmnd.com/
<jelly> Mmike: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rYhRqf757I
<datase> jelly: Title: The Picard Song, Views: 438007, Rating: %
<jelly> stvar je DarkMateria - The Picard Song
<SilverSpace> dan
<weshmashian> mornin'
<ivoks> angry people - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYthI8sVTME
<datase> ivoks: Title: Human Bungee Slingshot - Human Catapult!, Views: 509244, Rating: 98.797788%
<jelly> hm, kupijo cherry kolu u konzumu
<SilverSpace> jelly: ma da kaj je ima 
<jelly> blagi miris gorke visnje, jos blazi okus
<Mmike> laptop mora imati dva diska
<Mmike> jedan (manji) SSD i jedan (veci) plocavi
<jelly> ili samo ssd, ako ti ne treba vise od 120GB+ mjesta
<dodobas> sve u klaud, sve
<jelly> tinc
<jelly> There Is No Cloud ;-)
<dodobas> tin can cloud
<SilverSpace> hm
<Hrki> pozdrav, se moze ikako online provjeriti koliko imam dionica ?
<SilverSpace> hm kaj to ne bi trebao znati
<Hrki> a skuzio sam, a nista mi nije pisalo na papiru
<Hrki> trebalo je online provjeriti
<Hrki> uspio sam se logirat, ispada da sam dionice platio oko 5000kn, sad vrijede 3000kn, ali su mi isplatili sveukupno 2600kn :D
<Hrki> trebalo bi jos tcoma pokupovat
<Hrki> sada kada su jeftine
<SilverSpace> tcom 
<SilverSpace> ja sam svoje sve prodao 
<SilverSpace> prije krize 
<SilverSpace> bas pogledao sad bi dobio manje nego tad za oko 5000kn
<SilverSpace> hm cak i 6000kn
<Hrki> daj mi reci kolko broker uzme provizije ?
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma 
<Hrki> ma ja cu cekat dividende :D
<jelly> debconf je bash perverzan
<jelly>          ssh -R 389:ldap:389 root@target \
<jelly>             "DEBCONF_DB_FALLBACK='LDAP{host:localhost}' apt-get upgrade"
<jelly> Bob Marli - Pidžamin
<jelly> (houp ju lajk pidzamen tu)
<ravilov> ...imas otvoren root account?!
<ravilov> btw prerano sam se poveselio jucer, one glupe greske su se opet pojavile... ali upornim kopanjem uspio sam uci u trag problemu
<ravilov> neki od PPA repozitorija, ne znam tocno koji
<Mmike> weshmashian: ded739, mogu ga ubit?
<jelly> 2 bed milos ded 739
<Mmike> srogira se
<Mmike> sigurno
<WildRover> Bogdaj
<Mmike> Djesi, Roveru
<WildRover> Mike. Kaj ima
<WildRover> Dugo me tu nije bilo pa reko da vidim
<WildRover> Idem sad u kino gledat vulvarina :-D
<WildRover> Ccccc
<weshmashian> Mmike: srogiram se? :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: i /ignore *
<Mmike> WildRover: ajd ajd
<Mmike> cujem da je nelos film
<Mmike> iako s emeni cini da je to film za decu :)
<Mmike> weshmashian: pa kaj nisi pusit iso?
<weshmashian> vulva-rin?
<WildRover> Hihihi
<weshmashian> Mmike: ne jos, mozda skoknem vanka na kafu sad
<WildRover> Pa I je za decu
<WildRover> Kad pu pala kakvabpiva u medi?
<Mmike> uh
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> ne ide se bas tamo vise cesto :0
<WildRover> Trebalo bi.. :-D
<WildRover> C ya ltr
<ivoks> http://www.buzzfeed.com/nataliemorin/chinese-signs-that-got-seriously-lost-in-tranlsation
<ivoks> tak je meni, svaki dan
<ivoks> desifriranje
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BB9MI_8bsE
<datase> Mmike: Title: Fast shaolin fighter beating black guy, Views: 1462464, Rating: 96.37847%
<ravilov> http://news-bar.hr/zanimljivosti/otkrice-krapinski-pracovjek-je-navijao-za-dinamo-i-isao-u-7-c/
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> bas super
<stemdA> imam tu (ne)sreću da prije nego što lap stavim utuntu i još neke kerefeke, gore su preinstalirani windozi 8
<stemdA> i testiram pod tim čudom da vidim jel hardver zdrav i čitav
<stemdA> moram reć da su Microsoftovi dizajneri ovdje nadišli tehničko/dizajnerski fuckup koji su napravili s Vistom
<stemdA> ovo je dizajnerska katastrofa bez premca
<stemdA> radio sam na Windozima od 3.11, n*xima raznim, Macovima raznim, ali ovo je čudo(vište) skoro pa neuporabljivo
<stemdA> kako od kante napraviti mobitel
<Vlado9A3CY> fino prespavas to sve kaj si sad napisao, pa onda sutra ujutro sve rijesis od prve ;)
<jelly-home> uh, laptopi sa win8 znaju imati UEFI a neki i onaj secure boot
<jelly-home> mozda ce Mmiketov mali biti reper http://i.imgur.com/0yZF8No.jpg
<ivoks> a sad...
<ivoks> tj, sutra
<ivoks> http://www.taviratours.com/fishingtours/images/reel_1.jpg
<ivoks> i ulovit koju plavorepu, pa na rostilj
<jelly-home> di je ivoks da ima plavorepih tuna?
<ivoks> plavorepe tune u hrvatskoj su najbolje na svijetu
<jelly-home> ah, kod nas?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> Atlantic bluefin tuna may exceed 450 kilograms (990 lb) in weight
<chaky> SilverSpace: jesi tu?
<ivoks> dok se jos moze
<ivoks> jer ce uskoro to biti zabranjeno
<ivoks> European Union nations, who are responsible for most bluefin tuna overfishing, later abstained from voting to protect the species from international trade.
<jelly-home> i za talijance isto, nadam se
<jelly-home> see the tuna fleets clearing the sea out♫♪
<BotaniCar> [Starcraft voice] We demand  more minerals
<BotaniCar> 'el probao netko zamijeniti cron necim slicnim ( gledam https://tinyurl.com/mztl88u ) i kak ste prosli ? 'el boljelo ? 
<jelly-home> er... zasto bi to neko htio?
<BotaniCar> workflows 1
<BotaniCar> !
<ravilov> ivoks, atlantic != adriatic :p
#ubuntu-hr 2013-08-22
<dodobas> so.... munin/collectd/nagios, sto posloziti
<dodobas> Mmike: e.. sekund tvog vremena
<jelly-home> http://orteil.dashnet.org/experiments/cookie/
<Mmike> dodobas: ajd
<Mmike> The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.
<BotaniCar> par refreshevai mozes klikati kolacice
 * Mmike has 3 cookie factories
<Mmike> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/systems/articles/switching-to-postgres-jsp-138978.html
<Mmike> irony :)
<obruT> bome svasta, da je tamo izasao takav clanak :)
<Mmike> Malo je staro, al' opet... :)
<Mmike> jelly: na kol'ko si kukija? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: jesi ikad koristio collectd ili nesto slicno da gura podatke u graphite
<Mmike> nop
<Mmike> koristio malo collectd i odustao, munin mi je skroz ok bio
<BotaniCar> collectd napravi rrd-ove, pa crtaj cim oces, mislim da se da skompat' i s nagiosom 
<Mmike> stovise, iskoristit cu munin da imam trending svakih 10 sekundi
<Mmike> jer imam munin plugine, pa mogu istkoristiti to
<dodobas> BotaniCar: ma moze sto hoces... 
<Mmike> inace, mi interno prelazimo na in-house rjesenje, trending+alerting u jednom
<dodobas> Mmike: munin je default...
<Mmike> pa da mosh rec 'kad mi promet padne 15% u odnosu na zadnjih sat/dan, alertaj'
<BotaniCar> Mmike: vi ste cudni, kaj si mi rekao, da vam je ovo postalo tromo ? :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nagios ili munin?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: dve jako razlicite stvari
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nagios
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pricamo o muninu trenutno :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: to da ste cudni i dalje stoji
 * Mmike kupio spaceship
<BotaniCar> i pricamo o nagios / collectd /munin, ako dobro citam iznad
<Mmike> BotaniCar: da cudni :) probaj ti bit normalan uz svu tu pornjavu :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ne, ne pricamo o nagiosu
<Mmike> ti si spoemnuo nagios :)
<Mmike> spEMnuo :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: to stoji !  ( za normalnost i pornjavu ) :) 
<BotaniCar> 07:59 < dodobas> so.... munin/collectd/nagios, sto posloziti
<BotaniCar> nisam ja nikaj spomenuo bezveze
<dodobas> ne znam da li da se idem hebat s tim... graphite je fora jer mozes imati za svaki set drugaciji retention
<dodobas> problem je sto trend/alreting nije bas nesto
<BotaniCar> i, kaj se tice razlicitosti, meni ne janios+nagiosgraph( i masa rucno pisanih pluginova) isti kuki k'o munin u frontendu
<BotaniCar> dodobas: pa prvo razmisli kaj ti treba, izbor ce se sam suziti
<Mmike> munin = trending, nagios = alerting
<Mmike> ne kuzim kak to mosh trpat u isti kos
<BotaniCar> Mmike: aj lijepo otvori nagios i klikni trending/availability
<BotaniCar> kak ne bi mogao. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: da, moze i emacs raditi kavu, pa ga ipak ne koristis za to
<Mmike> moze i munin alertat, al' to je jadno
<BotaniCar> tebe zanima koliko zetabajta ti baza trosi kvartalno i koji je trend rasta ( i eventualni alert na X) , to mogu i na jednom i na drugom 
<Mmike> nemres :)
<Mmike> tj, ak mislis da mozes, onda krivo mislis :0
<BotaniCar> ok, onda se slazemo da mogu raditi isto, i da je pitanje kaj ti jeljepse/lakse ? 
<BotaniCar> ok,daj mi primjer neceg sto ne mogu 
<BotaniCar> jos bolje, tri primjera
<Mmike> covjece kak mi tvornice rade kukije :)
<BotaniCar> :))))))))))))
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nemres radit trending s nagiosom, ono sto ti nagios nudi je... well... jadno :)
<Mmike> k'o sto nemres radit alerting s muninom, mosh, al' ne onak kak ti nagios to daje
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ak ja slabo jebem je isto kao da mi se ne dize ? :) 
<BotaniCar> onda mozes s oboje i jedno i drugo, ali ti nije dosta 'mocno' rekao bi da to nije 'ne mozes' 
<Mmike> nemres :)
<Mmike> to kaj ti mislisis da mozes je nesto sasvim drugo
 * BotaniCar jos ceka jedan ili tri primjera
<Mmike> k'o sto mozes i u accessu slozit bazu
<Mmike> primjer za kaj?
<Mmike> jel' ti moze munin rec 'ovaj servis ti je down' i alertat za to?
<dodobas> a jel mos... alertaj mi ako je u zadnjih 3 dana usage diska porastao 3% u odnosu na zadnji baseline ?
<dodobas> Mmike: za to imas monit, zar ne :)
<BotaniCar> dodobas: to out of box nemres ni na jednom.
<Mmike> dodobas: nemres nit to
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mogu sloziti alert kad treshoold value bude 0, vjerojatno i ako senzor ne daje rezultate
<Mmike> dodobas: zato je munin losnjikav
<dodobas> Mmike: pa to nemos nigdje
<Mmike> BotaniCar: u muninu nemres
<Mmike> dodobas: da, zato imamo inhouse drek koji to 'moze'
<Mmike> tj, moci ce cim pocne radit po speckama skroz :)
<dodobas> za tako nesto treba datamining...
<Mmike> BotaniCar: eto, znaci, nemres. ok, ajmo sad na nagios. Jel' mosh u nagiosu imat graf koji ti pokazuje odnos izmedju mysql innodb buffer cachea, writeova, log flusheva?
<dodobas> hadoop klaster i to...
<Mmike> dodobas: ne treba
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj nemrem, custom tresholde u muninu slozit ? 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mogu, nagiosgraph.
<Mmike> dodobas: imamo vec monitorig za traffic koji stalno pazi i skuzi ak je prevelika oscilacija u prometu i onda alerta (recimo, promet po CDN originima). Pa ako naglo padne, znaci da je CDN umro, ako naglo skoci, znaci da je napad  (najcesce)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ok, aj pokazi :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: to ne mogu :) 
<dodobas> Mmike: ali to je CUSTOM rjesenje... :)
<BotaniCar> dodobas: sve je custom rjesenje :) ž
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne petljam po bazama, ali sam slozio kombinirani graf za nekaj drugo. 
<dodobas> na taj nacin mobu sloziti custom za sto god hocu... da se prati seizmicka aktivnost u odnosu na SMART tablicu diska
<BotaniCar> hmm, pod seizmickom aktivnosti podrazumjevamo mikrovibracije diska ciji SMART pratis ? :D
<dodobas> BotaniCar: ne... spojim se na euro potres servis :)
<Mmike> munin je kul jer je jednostavan, jedino je bed sto ima sample od 5 minuta. Al' ga je lako preradit da samplira koliko ti treba, pa mi je to zgodno kad radim stress testove, ili mijenjam neke stvari - upalim privremeni trending na priv-trend-servu 
<BotaniCar> dodobas: :) Cek, imamo to, a nemamo plan za slucaj ako nas vanzemaljci napadnu ! 
<dodobas> imamo i to... in case of the alien invasion press the PANIC button, and run around
<Mmike> dodobas: ukratko - nemam pojma :)
<dodobas> mislim da je vrijeme da probam posloziti alternativu
<Mmike> http://geekologie.com/2011/05/damn-mario-you-lookin-good-computer-algo.php
<BotaniCar> http://geekologie.com/2011/04/marios-dreamworld-8bit-pantyho.php
<obruT> vjerojatno sam vec pitao, no svejedno :) jel moze tko preporucit neku pure python embedded bazu ?
<obruT> dakle nikakav server, kazes gdje je na disku i citas/pises/brises/stovec
<dodobas> obruT: ZODB
<obruT> dodobas: thanx
<dodobas> obruT: ali nije SQL like... ;)
<obruT> ma to mi ni ne treba, moze bit nosql :)
<obruT> samo izgleda da je dio ovog ipak napisan u c++
<BotaniCar> ovo: http://www.shadyurl.com/
<obruT> meni bi trebalo nesto pure python bez dependencya da kolege windowsasi bez muke mogu upogoniti moju aplikaciju
<dodobas> Mmike: http://blog.gingerlime.com/2013/graphite-alerts-with-monit/ ovo bi se moglo
<obruT> odnosno da mogu to pokrenut bilo gdje di je python
<Mmike> obruT: sqlite ti ne valja?
<obruT> AFAIK, doticni definitivno nije pure python ?
<obruT> odnosno sqlite je c lib, a python implementacija je samo wrapper
<obruT> bed je sto se to moje vrti i na linuxu i na windozama, mozda ce se cak zavrtit i na slowarisu, a ekipi bi to trebalo biti jednostavno za instalirat
<obruT> tak da bilo kakve c implementacije, kompajliranja i pizadrije ne dolaze u obzir
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> sqlite
<Mmike> je dostupan na svemu osim valjda na C64
<dodobas> obruT: sqlite radi OTB
<jelly> obruT: "sqlite3" dodje u standardnom libraryju za python
<dodobas> na svim platformama standardne python distribuciju
<jelly> obruT: ako ga tvoj python nema, kriplan je ili iznimno star
<Mmike> jelly: jel radis kukije?
<dodobas> kukije ?
<jelly> Mmike: ostavio sam doma bakice i tvornicu i kursore 
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00594/jurcic_594852S1.jpg
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> jelly: uh, ja rokam 800 kukija u sekundi :)
<Mmike> dodobas: http://orteil.dashnet.org/experiments/cookie/
<Mmike> jos malo pa cu kupit portal
<obruT> hmm da, zabrijao sam da ce trebat uz to jos instalirati nesto mimo pythona ;)
<obruT> thanx na prosvjetljenu, sqlite3 ce potpuno zadovoljit :)
<Mmike> 2100 kukija u sekundi
<BotaniCar> "Hrvati su stara nacija s velikim problemima na tržištu rada i mirovinskim sustavom na rubu financijske održivosti." ovo implicira da je sustav odrziv i da se Slinic ne zaduzuje svako malo da ne bi ponestalo peMzija :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: nisu rekli s koje strane ruba
<BotaniCar> imas pravo
<BotaniCar> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vapaj-za-carpe-diem-i-ostala-mjesta--quot-u-interesu-quot--naroda/1121284/ prvi put citam da se u jutarnjem psuje unutar clanka .. 
<BotaniCar> "Od ljubavi nismo siti, treba dobro jesti i piti" :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jos nis od 'kayako is eating all my memory' buga?
<Mmike> 6k kpm
<BotaniCar> mislis fixa ? Ja osobno ne mogu ni reproducirati bug ( valjda mi je baza pre mala) ,nova verzija je izasla pred 2-3 tjedna, featurelist navodi 'numerous optimizations' kao i uvijek ,,
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ja sam skuzio da mi se to desava samo kad imam recimo 'my tickets' "tab" otvoren koji se refresha svakih 30 sekundi
<BotaniCar> koliko imas asajnanih ticketa na sebi ? 
<Mmike> 25 trenutno
<Mmike> al' ista stvar i kad imam 'Open' tickete, uvijek mi je refresh 30 sekundi
<Mmike> i onda nakon 3-4 sata refreshanja (jer taj tab nikad ne zatvaram, samo iz njega ctrl-clickam da otvorim ticket) ode rode u swap
<BotaniCar> ima odabir browsera veze ? ja vrtim sve kroz kayako desktop, sad sam upalio chrome i IE i upalio stopericu, pa kak bude
<Mmike> pa u firefoxu vele da se to ne desava
<Mmike> idem bas ostavit oboje upaljeno sa strane
<Mmike> na drugom stroju
<Mmike> pa cemo vidjet
<BotaniCar> meni u IE , za sad, taj proces oscilira za ~2Mb , poveca se, pa se smanji i tak u krug, daj mi do popodne pa cemo vidjeti jel brojka podivljala 
<Mmike> brate koliko je Ffox sporiji od krometa
<Mmike> BotaniCar: da, ja sam tek sad pobio te tabove, od 8 su upaljeni
<Mmike> tak da treba par sati
<BotaniCar> Odlukom gradonačelnika, sve one garaže čija je popunjenost ispod 70 posto ukupnog kapaciteta moći će se uz Bandićevo odobrenje koristiti i za održavanje humanitarnih ili drugih društveno korisnih događanja.
<BotaniCar> jebeno, jedva cekam prvu pucku kuhinju u garazi, obrok+trovanje 
<BotaniCar> si skuzio kak je frajer elegantno prebacio sva prava o odlucivanju na sebe ? :) 
<BotaniCar> Dobra je vijest da će zaposlenici tvrtki i obrta moći kupiti mjesečnu kartu.
<Mmike> mozda karting ufuraju nutra :)
<BotaniCar> hmm, ima previse smisla ta ideja :) 
<ivoks> 2 po 45kg za sad :-)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<ivoks> Mmike: ^
<BotaniCar> ivoks: lovis tune ? 
<ivoks> da
<BotaniCar> do jaja, uzivaj ! 
<Mmike> lovis ili fottkas? :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: si probao ti kad zavrtiti kayako desktop kroz wine? 
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> brijes da bi moglo imat smisla?
<BotaniCar> obziroom da za renderirane koristi chrome, sumnam, ali ne kosta puno da se proba
<BotaniCar> Mogu samo reci da meni ostae na poslu upalen ( nativno,, windowsi ) po mesec dana ( ili koliko vec prode izmedu 2 win-update-initiated reboota )
 * Mmike otkrio {} u bashu, u svom jeku svom
<Mmike> npr: cp file{,.$(date +%s)}
<ravilov> Mmike, congrats :)
<ravilov> man bash for more goodies :p
<Mmike> da, jbg
<Mmike> kakav vidootvor :)
<Mmike> ravilov: aj izvuci neki jos iz rukava
<ravilov> e sad
<ravilov> ne znam za sta znas vec
<ravilov> jel znas za foo & disown ?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> sto je disown?
<ravilov> kad puknes neki proces u background, bash ga zapamti na popis jobova i onda kad se hoces odlogirat upozorava te da imas running processes
<ravilov> a ovisno o setupu zna i ubit (SIGHUP) bg procese kad izadjes iz shella
<ravilov> disown ga brise sa internog popisa
<ravilov> jel znas za ${foo##*/} ?
<Mmike> ne :)
<ravilov> lol
<ravilov> a inace koristis shell? :p
<ravilov> ovo gore je nice and quick zamjena za basename
 * weshmashian misli da Mmike i dalje potajno koristi `` umjesto $()
<Mmike> ne, ja ti klikcem pretezno :)
<ravilov> Mmike, pa vidim :p
<ravilov> weshmashian, sto fali backquoteima?
<Mmike> oho!
<Mmike> tu smo
<Mmike> 'sto fali backquoteovima'
<Mmike> da si napisao jednu bash skriptu znao bi
<Mmike> :P
 * Mmike jedva docekao da moze malo prisrat :)
<Mmike> ravilov: kak mislis, za basename?
<ravilov> Mmike... da si ti vidio kakve ja bash skripte pisem...
<ravilov> ne bi nikad ovo rekao :p
<weshmashian> ravilov: osim sto su izuzetno ruzni, tesko citljivi i PITA za nestanje? :)
<Mmike> aj daj pejstaj jednu nekud
<Mmike> ne da su pita, neg ih nemres nestat
<Mmike> ja ih koristim u onelinerima jer mi brze natipkat
<Mmike> k'o sot mi brzae natipkat basename nego slomit prste sa {$}#/'}| i stojaznamstosvene
<Mmike> valjda zato neznam za ovo
<ravilov> lol
<Mmike> ravilov: aj daj sad neki korisni hint :)
<ravilov> ja se navikao na `` pa mi nije neki bed
<jelly> $()
<weshmashian> a izmedju ostalog, nemam ni pojma di mi je backtick na US layoutu :)
<jelly> :() <-- monkey face
<jelly> lijevo od 1
<Mmike> ravilov: kak bi ovo: $($($())) sa backtickovima dobio?
<ravilov> Mmike, pomocu temp varijabli uglavnom
<jelly> Mmike: `\`\\\`\\\`\``
<weshmashian> jelly: o, vidi fakat, tnx
<ravilov> priznajem da je ruzno
<ravilov> ali je maksimalno kompatibilno
<ravilov> pa sam zato navikao
<ravilov> $() je novoizmisljena novotarija
<jelly> Mmike: svako nestanje je duplo vise escapeova, nemoguce za odrzavati 
<jelly> ravilov: $() je POSIX sh ;-)
<ravilov> jelly, nije oduvijek bio
<Mmike> ja $() okristim u skriptama, a `` u cmdlinetu
<jelly> ravilov: brijem da je; samo nije oduvijek bilo POSIX sh definicije
<ravilov> jelly, pa onda sam ja bit ce radio skripte prije posix definicije
<ravilov> ili to, ili sam radio na shellovima/sustavima koji nisu bilo po posix
<ravilov> sto je moguce (hint: Alpha/DEC)
<jelly> ili nisi znao da imash /bin/ksh
<ravilov> uff, ne volim ksh
<ravilov> navikao sam na basholike shellove
<jelly> pa bash je pokupio 90% korisnih stvari iz ksha
<jelly> a bash nisi imao na decunixu 
<ravilov> mislim da jesam
<ravilov> ali tko vise zna
<jelly> negdi 1996 kad je zaga portao dpkg na ultrix i solaris za srce, skripte su se vrtile u ksh na solarisu i u bash na linuxu samo sa izmjenom #! linije
<ravilov> ajde dobro
<ravilov> onda sam ja bio neiskusan ili nesto
<ravilov> znam da mi je svojevremeno $() radio probleme
<ravilov> mozda su bili neki minimalisticki shellovi tipa dsh
<ravilov> nego
<jelly> dash je bio bagavo smetje u pocetku
<jelly> brzo, malo, bagavo
<ravilov> Mmike, da odgovorim... probaj ovo: a=/usr/local/lib/foo/bar; echo ${a##*/}
<ravilov> jelly, ne dash nego dsh
<jelly> dsh ni ne znam ;-)
<ravilov> eto vidis :p
<ravilov> mozda je dsh minimalisticka verzija dasha, koji je inace minimalisticki shell :)
<jelly> posh je pak perverzije
<jelly> ima tocno ono sto pise u POSIX sh specki, i nista drugo
<jelly> gugl sad ne nalazi za dsh nista korisno, svi rezultati su o DSH - dancer's shell / distributed shell
<ravilov> LOL
<ravilov> sta se ne moze i bash napravit da je striktno po posixu? neki flag, shopt ili nesto
<jelly> bash hrpu stvari nikad ne gasi
<ravilov> btw moguce da je dsh ovaj distributed shell ili nesto slicno
<ravilov> nikad se nisam zamarao povijescu
<ravilov> ni znacenjem
<jelly> (to nije shell, nego neko cudo za paralelnu egzekuciju na N masina)
<ravilov> znam, procitao sam
<ravilov> reko nestlo slicno
<ravilov> nemam pojma otkud je i sta je
<ravilov> znam da sam ga negdje vidio/koristi
<ravilov> o
<jelly> the poor buffer is hurtig
<ravilov> give it more memory
<ravilov> so it will remember the pain
<ravilov> :p
 * BotaniCar uviek ide s stavom i nastupom da e neiskusan, svasta te nauce ludi koi vole patronizirati (cita,svi)
<BotaniCar> ne rade mi sva slova .. 
<jelly> ebo to
<dodobas> BotaniCar: meni je jednostavnije reci... glup sam...
<ravilov> always take, never give
<BotaniCar> primetio sam da se to desi svaki put kad u win8 iscuri ono vrieme koe mi da da rebootam kantu nakon nadogradni, nekon tog tastatura poludi .. well, time to reboot :) 
<BotaniCar> jjj ! 
<BotaniCar> obzirom da je u pitanju MS, mozda je ovo neki namjerni iz*eb da natjera meni slicne da ipak rebootamo kante :) 
<ravilov> mogli su stavit timer koji ne mozes ugasit bez promjene kern32 i koji bezuvjetno reboota stroj svakih 2h
<BotaniCar> u domenskom okruyenju imas. Ljudi proiyvode nevjerojatnu kolicinu bitchanja oko toga. Neargumentirano, ali ipak. 
<BotaniCar> * ne 2h, ali oon/trigger( 
<BotaniCar> A i keyboard layoutima koji se sami promijene po rebootu isto je*em sve po spisku
<jelly> mrmlj, virtualizirah ubuntu 9.10 upravo
<BotaniCar> onda sigurno imas 10 sekundi da mi kazes di je backtick na HR tastaturi :) 
<jelly> ne koristim hr tastaturu...?
<jelly> :-)
<jelly> kužiš, ne
<BotaniCar> nitko tko zna sto je backtick ju ne koristi .. 
<jelly> hr_US ftw
<jelly> backtick nije problem otkad su ga zamijenili sa $(), ali {|}@ su tlaka
<ravilov> sta nije AltGr + lijevo_od_1?
<jelly> nacrtan je na altgr 7
<ravilov> ne, to je apostrof
<ravilov> ups, krivo
<ravilov> nevermind
<BotaniCar> ` ( altgr+7)
<jelly> ne, apostrof je na 9
<BotaniCar> o0o
<ravilov> hr-us ftw indeed
<ravilov> never leave home without it
<jelly> a kaj je ova tockica na 8 sam vrag zna
<BotaniCar> ˙
<ravilov> neki prijeglas
<BotaniCar> izgleda korisno
<ravilov> za digrafe
<jelly> ˙.˙.˙.˙.
<ravilov> jelly, uozbilji se :p
<BotaniCar> Nemoj ! 
<BotaniCar> samo nam jos ozbiljan jelly treba :) 
<jelly> ☹
<BotaniCar> Dr.Who (S06) na HRT, sad dok sam sve pogledal .. 
<jelly> jel znate onaj... dodje ⚣ na ⛽ u .de
<BotaniCar> :) 
<jelly> nabije si | u *, a ☹ veli Das ist nicht Normal...!!
<jelly> ⚣ veli: Nein, das ist Super!
<ravilov> http://i.imm.io/1fLtM.png
<ravilov> makes perfect sense :p
<jelly> (vidi se da je vic zastario, sad ima samo €super)
<ravilov> moj unicode font nije dovoljno mocan za tvoje izjave
<jelly> slab je to unicode kad ni ⚣ nema
<jelly> <JockeTF> AlexSteiner: 60 000 cookies per second.
<BotaniCar> :) pumpa za bengu drzi integritet vitza, dok se god iscrtava kak treba :) 
<Mmike> 16k kukija u sekundi
<jelly> pun k kekasa s¯¹
<jelly> omg they... quit... kenny
<BotaniCar> nekad mi nedostajju join/part poruke, onda se sjetim na kaj mi je ekran licio prije nego sam ih maknuo
 * jelly klima glavom u slaganju
<OneKorea> Imal neko preporuku za externi (usb) hdd koji radi fino na linuxu?
<jelly> "ne wd"
<OneKorea> ok thx i to je nesto, vidjeh par komada u linksu, al ne kupujem nis dok ne provjerim
<OneKorea> steta ovi PQI daju 36mj garancije no u opisu kazu da rade samo na windoz...
<BotaniCar> Steta sto je VIPova ponuda mobitela takav drek :) 
<BotaniCar> I, sto me posebno ljuti, ne daju telefon ako nemas platni nalog napravljen. Kao da im to osigurava da budem redovan platisa, nije bas toliki problem to razvrgnuti poslije
<jelly> objasnjavam kolegi da kad zakrpa uslugu vidljivu korisnicima na frisku verziju, treba javiti svima na internoj listi za kvarove da je zakrpana SIGURNOSNA RUPA i da se vidi da nest radimo
<jelly> windowsasi svaki mjesec salju, a mi samo krpamo i nikom nista
<jelly> OneKorea: 99% toga radi, ali onih 1% steka na odredjenim verzijama kernela, ili sa odredjenim plocama, ili se spin-downa svakih 5 minuta (vidi: wd)
<BotaniCar> jelly: dobro ucis kolegu, ako se sam ne reklamiras - ne radis
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ja nemam platninalog s vipom
<Mmike> Message: daemon.err 130822 11:04:21 InnoDB: Error: trying to open a table, but could not 
<Mmike> Isukarsta ti, mysqlu, glupi
<jelly> nnoDB: Error: trying to open a table, but succeeded
<jelly> a mijesanje vremena da ne spominjemo (trebalo bi ili "trying ... but not being able to" ili "tried... but could not")
<BotaniCar> Mmike: probaj frisku pretplatu sklopit' pash vidget/widzet
<Mmike> ja sam poslovnjak
<BotaniCar> Kaj bi htio biti >? :)
<BotaniCar> Slika u odijelu na FB te ne cini tim :) 
<BotaniCar> To ionako samo na linkedinu vidjam :) 
<BotaniCar> Vezano, ima tko znacajan popust pri kupnji bijele tehnike negdje, a da ga je voljan ustupiti za proviziju ? :D
<BotaniCar> Moram kumu fridz kupit' :) 
<Mmike> ma ja sam poslovni korisnik
<Mmike> valjda zato ne trebam platni nalog
<BotaniCar> ma :* Mmike 
<BotaniCar> ponekad pomislim da me smatras neizmjerno plitkim, nekad sam siguran :) 
 * Mmike ima tulav pogled sad
<BotaniCar> Nego, miklec, ti si samsung galaxy mini razmatrao(ili cak kupio?) ? Pro/con ? 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> s3 mini
<Mmike> pro - malen, jeftin
<Mmike> ima anrdojid 4.1
<Mmike> 4.1.2, stovise
<Mmike> ima 4 gige memorije za aplikacije
<jelly> malen? 4.0"
<Mmike> jelly: manji od s2
<Mmike> maalcice veci od htc disareta (starog)
<Mmike> cons - spor, s2 je puno brzi (dodue, brzi je od starog desireta :)
<Mmike> cons- ne ide ciganmod na njega sam tak
<jelly> U studiji Sveučilišta Virginia, djeca koja su gledala devet minuta crtića Spužva Bob 'imala su manju sposobnost izvršnih funkcija od djece kojima je dodijeljen zadatak crtanja ili gledanja edukativnih emisija'. 
<jelly> (prevodi net.hr sa living.msn.com)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: za ciganmod lako, to mi je za zenu. Fala
<Mmike> BotaniCar: brijem da ce joj ok bit
<BotaniCar> jelly: kaj nije spuzva bob u stvari crtac za odrasle ? Nisam nikad ni jednu epizodu pogledao, ali po svemu sto na 'netu vidim/citam, aj bi to labelirao 15+ :D
<BotaniCar> na kaj igre lice danas .. http://games.gamepressure.com/game_info.asp?ID=21264
<weshmashian> ja neki dan pogledo prvi put spuzvaboba
<BotaniCar> i ? Feeling less bright ? 
<weshmashian> ne, ugasim mozak kad gledam takve stvari :)
<BotaniCar> [i-F] Space Invaders are smoking grass.mp3
<Mmike> BotaniCar: onaj chrome mi je jos otvoren i ne zdere memoriju!
<Mmike> ali tamo sam u incognito modu!
<Mmike> mozda to ima veze? 
<Mmike> bas cu sad kad odem s posla ostavit jedan chrome tab i jedan firefox tab
<Mmike> inace, ff mi zdere 160MB memorije
<weshmashian> ne lazi, nisi na poslu :)
<Mmike> prisutan sam dihom! :)
<Mmike> DIHALICOM :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja sam zbog malog izgubio chrome session (ne pitaj), a IE session je ostao unutar spomenutih 2Mb gore-dole s koliko je i poceo. Ne kuzim, javi ako uspijes isprovocirati leak opet 
<BotaniCar> "prisutan sam gihtom"
<BotaniCar> Usput, zakaj si na poslu ( makar i astralno) 13h ? 
<Mmike> imao sam 3 satnu pauzu
<Mmike> sto znaic da sam tu 10 sati
<Mmike> ah
<Mmike> nabijam prekovremene, trebat ce mi za bebu :)
<ctcp3> meni to Chrome smece bez problema nabije 8 GB rama
<ctcp3> svaki tab radi novi proces
<ctcp3> cak i svaka ekstenzija
<ctcp3> novi proces je OK ak ti neki tab zeli skrsit cijeli browser
<ctcp3> pa skrsi samo taj tab
<ctcp3> no ironicno je da mi se chrome nikad ne rusi
<ctcp3> osim iz razloga sto pozdere sav ram
<ctcp3> pa ga OS terminira
<Mmike> meni se chrome rijetko rusi
<Mmike> al' recimo sad
<Mmike> imam 3 taba s ticketima - svaki 600 megi uzme :)
<Mmike> onda imam 4 taba di svaki uzme 300 megi :)
<Mmike> i tak
<ctcp3> sme-ce
<ctcp3> nije ni FF puno bolji
<ctcp3> al on je limitiran s 3 GB
<ctcp3> jer je 32bitna apka
<ctcp3> najbolja je Opera
<ctcp3> ona je nasjtedljivija, iako je i ona pocela gutat sve vise rama
<ctcp3> naravno, ak ne racunamo ovo novo sranje od Opere koji koristi chrome engine
<ctcp3> "Opera" 15
<Mmike> nah
<Mmike> chrome je meni izvrstan
<Mmike> da ne koristim kayako toliok puno uopce nebih imao bedova s memorijom
<ctcp3> i meni je dobar, samo je to trosenje rama bolesno
<ctcp3> ja kad dodjem na neki site, otvorim 10 linkova u novim tabovima
<ctcp3> i tak par siteova = 50 tabova
<Mmike> bed je sto ctrl-click ne otvori novi proces
<Mmike> neg je sve u istom
<BotaniCar> meni je bed sto nemremo naci pravilnost s ovim kayakom :) na kojoj si ti sad verziji (server side) mmike ? 
<Mmike> di to vidim?
<weshmashian> 1.0-poptix-patched Č=
<weshmashian> :)
<Mmike> weshmashian: :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: i dalje cekam da mi objasnis kaj je bilo s pitanjem dal' pijem :0
<weshmashian> :)
<Mmike> pa jel' pijes alkohol
<Mmike> da se idemo mi diplojmentsi zapit fino
<weshmashian> pa ja sam za :)
<Mmike> pa eto :)
<weshmashian> jesi sutra u ofisetu?
<Mmike> vjerojatno
<weshmashian> trebat ce mi pomoc oko onijeh db servera, jebena katastrofa kak je slozeno :)
<Mmike> iako, ovisi o zeni
<Mmike> kojih
<Mmike> tube8?
<Mmike> sta katastrofa, ja sam to slago! :D
<weshmashian> i rest my case :D
<Mmike> weshmashian: speak now or have your shell changed
<Mmike> jelly: 26kilokukija u sekundi
<weshmashian> lol
<weshmashian> koji je kuki sa tim kukijim?
<weshmashian> kukijima*
<Mmike> weshmashian: http://orteil.dashnet.org/experiments/cookie/
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> NE!
<Mmike> kliknuo sam CTRL-W
<Mmike> i
<Mmike> sad
<Mmike> NEMAM VISE
<Mmike> NENENENENENEENE
<weshmashian> hahaha
<weshmashian> pf, tek sam na 5.4c/s
<jelly-home> Mmike: pa zar nije stanje snimljeno... u cookieju ;-)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> al' treba ga manualno sejvat
<weshmashian> a i automacki snimi s vremena na vrijeme
<jelly-home> http://imgur.com/a/wgfHT
<jelly-home> eto, od jutros se nakupilo 260k kekasa
<weshmashian> zanimljivo, tab mora bit aktivan da se generiraju
<jelly-home> jel?
<jelly-home> ha
<Mmike> weshmashian: ne mora
<Mmike> meni se generiraju stalno
<Mmike> jelly: ja sam imao 26kcookies/sec rate
<Mmike> weshmashian: hm, imas pravo
<weshmashian> ofc :P
<weshmashian> 60.6c/s
<Mmike> 94
<jelly-home> 1k4/s
<weshmashian> 273c/s
<jelly-home> trebalo bi dodati da mjeri u kutijama kekasa, i kasnije u paletama i kontejnerima
<weshmashian> 333c/s :D
<weshmashian> jelly-home: daj prijedlog :)
<weshmashian> i onda na kraju napravit cookie tycoon 
<jelly-home> 	else if (Cookies<1000000) str='The universe has now turned into<br>cookie dough, to the molecular level.';
<jelly-home> 	else if (Cookies<1000000000) str='A local news station runs<br>a 10-minute segment about your cookies. Success!<br><span style="font-size:50%;">(you win a cookie)</span>';
<jelly-home> else str='it\'s time to stop playing<br><span style="font-size:50%;">(more fun milestones in the next update I promise)</span>';
<jelly-home> todo: [...] -milk (?)
<jelly-home> heh, ako doniras pojavi se jos jedna vrsta bakice
<weshmashian> dodje mi da ostavim tab upaljen prek noci
<jelly-home> <y007ghg7> i had around 800,000 per second before i stopped
<weshmashian> o_O
<weshmashian> 1kc/s
<jelly-home> https://www.google.com/search?q=grandma&safe=off&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X
<jelly-home> (pronadji bakicu!)
#ubuntu-hr 2013-08-23
<Mmike> 1k4s
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: you perv ( http://www.grandmasbriefs.com/storage/well%20stocked%20grandma.jpg?__SQUARESPACE_CACHEVERSION=1331235852945 ) !11
<BotaniCar> oFo nije bakica!
<jelly-home> ovo nije prst...
<dodobas> ribizl
<BotaniCar> :)
<dodobas> http://listcovery.com/16-pictuers-that-will-ruin-your-childhood/
 * BotaniCar aint clicking on that 
<ivoks> ravilov: to sto se zove atlanska ne znaci da je samo u atlantiku
<ivoks> ravilov: osim toga, mediteransko more je na atlantiku
<dodobas> BotaniCar: SFW, zbilja
<BotaniCar> dodobas: dobro da nitko ovdje ne radi u vrticu :)
<BotaniCar> aHH, TVOJ url :) 
<BotaniCar> Svejedno ne klikcem to :) 
<BotaniCar> Stra' me 
<MmikePoso> 24k
<dodobas> a vec si kliknuo... i odvalio se smijat na sumoborca :)
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar: nije samo kad stoji
<MmikePoso> stajalo mi sad, cijelu noc, od ponoci do sad, ajmo rec, i chrome uzeo 900M, firefox 800M
<MmikePoso> kuzis, kad zatvorim ticket onda se 'view' vrati na popis ticketa
<MmikePoso> koji se refresa svakih 30 sekundi
<MmikePoso> i onda valjda kad puno iz toga otvaram tickete i zatvaram i to
<BotaniCar> Ako ti se da, jos samo kayako desktop probati u winetu, i to je to   :)
<BotaniCar> Nemas opcija :) IE nemas, pretpostavljam :) 
<BotaniCar> 1,6kc/s :) Brijem pricekat' 10 minuta da vidim kak portal izgleda i oodustajem :) 
<BotaniCar> kiloCookies, prekul
<BotaniCar> el vam se otvara www.filmolovac.com ? 
<drj_cro> BotaniCar: ne
<BotaniCar> hvala ! 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: da
<BotaniCar> o0o0o0o , jelly-home neki cached copy ili mozes bas i na neki video odklikati ? 
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: i, koji DNS imas ? 
<BotaniCar> ili na kaj ti se resolva, kaj god ti je lakse 
<jelly-home> video navodno zahtijeva flash i javu
<BotaniCar> je, oboje .. 
<jelly-home> sto nemam ukljuceno ;-)
<BotaniCar> nebitno, ocito mozes. Daj mi samo reci za dns ili na kaj se rizolva, brijem da je tu negdje kvaka
<jelly-home> 1377242472.136   3730 10.42.0.4 TCP_MISS/200 13042 GET http://www.filmolovac.com/ - DIRECT/193.109.246.157 text/html
<BotaniCar> (y) fala ! 
<BotaniCar> OBRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT
<BotaniCar> zakaj ovaj xdsl nekad blokira dns upite ? :)
<BotaniCar> ( filmolovac.com | Server:  UnKnown (Address:  fe80::1) | DNS request timed out. )
<jelly-home> dns server na ipv6 link-local adresi?
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: jest, obruT bio toliko ljubazan pa me u neku testazu ukljucio. Cini se da migriraju lokalni LAN na v6 prvo, a modem routa v4<>v6 , javna adresa mi je i dalje v4
<jelly-home> neobicno, zar router za xdsl ima dual stack?
<BotaniCar> pustil sam sve na automacko podesavanje na stanicama , da vidim kak radi
<BotaniCar> sve su ubrale v6 ako su mogle
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> \o/ desibredabre
<jelly-home> kobre
<MmikePoso> And we got Time Machine!
 * MmikePoso dobija B-Net upravo
<vileni> Mmike: koji paket
<Mmike> Jel' ima tko Bnet? jelly, obruT ? :D
<Mmike> vileni: neznam
<SilverSpace> uh jos koja minutica i prvi trening na spa 
<Mmike> vileni: neki koji ce me kostat isto k'o manwin
<Mmike> SilverSpace: dadada, i mogu ga gledat na BNet prosirenom programu :)}
<vileni> manwin?
<Mmike> vileni: cim lik ode ti kazem 
<Mmike> vileni: ma, isto k'o amis
<Mmike> pojela me pornjava :)
<vileni> aha
<vileni> :D
<vileni> brat je presao sa iskona na bnet cim je dobio priliku
<jelly-home> nisu mi se dopale njhove fair-use stavke u opcim uvjetima
<vileni> internet puno bolji zasad, tv puno losiji zasad :)
<Mmike> jelly-home: nisam to proucavao jos
<Mmike> ovo me kosta 17 kuna mjesecno prva tri mjeseca
<jelly-home> lol
<Mmike> i onda mogu otkazat ako hocu
<Mmike> (reklamiraju se da kosta 1 kunu, al' moras 15 kuna platit modem i jos 1 kuna se negdje nabere)
<Mmike> bio sam uvjeren da ce moj linksys moc bit ruter medj bnetom i amisom
<Mmike> al' nabu to islo :)
<jelly-home> cudim se da ti kao ITjevac pusis te fore sa prva tri mjeseca
<SilverSpace> frend ima bnet i ok mu je 
<Mmike> jelly-home: zasto?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: na cem s iti? merotret?
<jelly-home> zato sto ljudi zaborave otkazati
<SilverSpace> btnet 
<Mmike> jelly-home: o, nece se to meni desiti :) imam ravno 2 tjedna vremena da isprobam kako to radi (dok je zena u bolnici)
<Mmike> nakon toga moram odluciti :)
<jelly-home> nakon toga ce ti zadnja stvar na pameti biti izbor providera i mijenjanje
<jelly-home> pogotovo nakon par dana sleep deprivation
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kod ovih sam ja http://www.btnet.hr/
<Mmike> jelly-home: zato velim
<Mmike> iako, na papiru se cini da su bolji od amisa
<Mmike> mislim, super je meni amis, fakat je
<Mmike> samo sto mi nedaju vise od 6Mbita
<Mmike> svi su povecali pakete i brzine i smanjili cijene
<Mmike> osim njih
<Mmike> imao sam 4mbita kad sam ih uzeo, i za godinu dana mi povecali na 6, i od onda vise neeema
<SilverSpace> ja cekam kad ce btnet kod mene pustiti optiku 
<SilverSpace> vidim sve su postavili 
<BotaniCar> sopnica ima optiku, sesvete ne , mrmlj 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: da btnet je na sopnici
<BotaniCar> amisTV prijamnik	1.524,39 kn
<BotaniCar> Daljinski upravljač	1.524,39 kn
<BotaniCar> kaaj ? :D
<BotaniCar> daljinski kosta koliko i prijemnik, razumno :) 
<vileni> amis optika je super
<Mmike> amis nema optiku kod mene :/
<BotaniCar> u amisu je mrezni kabl 20kn jeftiniji nego u btnetu :) 
<BotaniCar> *25
<BotaniCar> di su najjeftinije kanalice ? 
<BotaniCar> zg, istok, ako je moguce
<jelly> jel se moze na 32bitnom ubuntu 12.04 instalirati 64bitni kernel i kak se zove?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kad nades trebaju i meni :)
<SilverSpace> inace materijal u baumaxu je najeftiniji 
<SilverSpace> ljepila za plocice glet masa i too
<Mmike> cudan ovaj bnet
<jelly> huh, multiarch na 12.04 je strgan i ne kuzi da paket Architecture: all smije i moze biti dependency za foreign architecture
<jelly> instalirali smo :amd64 kernel na 32bitnom ubuntuu, morali editirati dpkg status da dependensi za linux-headers- prodju
<Mmike> gnj
<Mmike> neznam kak sam ja mislio s linksysom rutat i amis i bnet
<jelly> http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html ?
<Mmike> da 
<Mmike> bed je sto moj ruter ima samo 2 'utikacnice' i moze rutat medj 2 mreze
<Mmike> pa cu morat bnet napristekat, recimo, na fileserver u koji cu ugurat jos jednu mreznu
<Mmike> jelly: thnx :)
<jelly> heh, nvidia installer ne voli sistem sa 64bit kernelom i 32bit userspaceom
<jelly> .weather zagreb / maksimir
<datase> jelly: The current temperature in Zagreb, Croatia is 24.6°C (12:12 PM CEST on August 23, 2013). Conditions: Partly Cloudy. Humidity: 59%. Dew Point: 16.0°C. Pressure: 30.01 in 1016 hPa (Falling). 
<jelly> www.volim-meso.hr
<ctcp3> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge
<ctcp3> kmeee, nije proslo
<weshmashian> petak \o/
<weshmashian> Mmike: ajmo pit!
<Mmike> weshmashian: mah, jucer s zjagustom
<Mmike> malo mi je dosta :0
<weshmashian> Mmike: gade. ma mislio sam glede rasprave tam, ne ceka mi se da se dogovorite :)
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> debil
<weshmashian> ti, on ili obojica? :)
<Mmike> on
<Mmike> pun mi msg filozofije
<Mmike> kako ljudi ne kuze git
<weshmashian> :D a znao sam da ce bit svasta, pretih je bio jucer :)
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> koliko kukija? :)
<weshmashian> e fakat, zaboravio sam na to
<weshmashian> varo sam jucer pa sam doso na nekih 100kc/s
<ravilov> domaca verzija big maca: https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1233442_10151782011506950_1821916137_n.jpg
<MmikePoso> o jebo
<MmikePoso> :)
<MmikePoso> weshmashian: kak si varao?
<MmikePoso> 81kc/s
<MmikePoso> 106kc/s
<dodobas> ma ovaj F1, pa koje je to smece prema onom sto je nekad bilo
<dodobas> maltene voze autice na daljinsko upravljanje
<dodobas> sad gledao historic f1... Spa
<dodobas> boksovi... svi trce okolo... sam si kriv ako te auto skupi
<dodobas> suci normalo trckaraju preko staze dok ostali voze... i micu bolide...
<dodobas> kakav hebeni SC i ogranicenja brzine u boksu
<MmikePoso> dodobas: a jadan )
<SilverSpace> :)
<MmikePoso> a ja sam mislio da sam ja filozof
<weshmashian> MmikePoso: u konzoli: Cookie += Cookie;
<weshmashian> ili Cookies, nesto od toga
<MmikePoso> a stoko :)
<SilverSpace> opa trening i na tv sport1
<jelly> weshmashian: da, ali kad varas keksici nemaju dobar okus
<MmikePoso> 155k/cookija
<jelly> tsk, a meni stoji na 70k/s od jutros
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-4Un7Kk_9A
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: G-Box Midnight MX2 Android TV box with XBMC (video review), Views: 36663, Rating: 92.88889%
<SilverSpace> sve vise tih kutijica
<jelly> MmikePoso: "it's time to stop playing" kad predjes milijardu kekasa
<weshmashian> jelly: znam, al' zanimalo me da li i kako mogu varat :)
<jelly> pa, pise na Export Save da ne varash ;-)
<weshmashian> pa nisam sa save-om varao :)
<jelly> fakat
<dodobas> tko se posrao vetelu na glavu ?
<dodobas> ima neki friz... ono tipa 80ete
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNvUS-6PTbs
<datase> jelly: Title: Modern Talking - Cheri Cheri Lady, Views: 14995692, Rating: 98.432626%
<jelly> (uz cherry kolu)
<jelly> .rt
<datase> jelly: jellese's recenttracks: Portishead – Numb, Portishead – Glory Box, Massive Attack – Karmacoma (Portishead Experience), R.E.M. – Time After Time, Nik Kershaw – The Riddle
<MmikePoso> 250kc/s
<ivoks> ballmer odlazi...
<ivoks> dionice microsofta skocile 7%
<jelly> jel se smije mysql (5.0.32) binlog obrisati a da bazi ne bude nista?
<hrvojem> ne, ako imas replikaciju
<hrvojem> jelly: stare binlogove koji ti ne "trebaju" mozes sa purge binary logs
<hrvojem> ili sa "reset master" ako hoces sve zbrisat
<jelly> nemam replikaciju, nemam nista
<jelly> ne znam trebaju li mi ;-)
<hrvojem> ne mozes PITR raditi bez binloga, ako ti mozda za to treba
<MmikePoso> ako neznas dal' ti trebaju, obrisi :)
<MmikePoso> i disejblaj binlog
<MmikePoso> ali, imas 5.0 mysql, obrisi i to :D
<MmikePoso> hrvojem: sjecas se Renaulda i jomedije?
<hrvojem> da, tesko da cu ih ikada zaboravit :/
<MmikePoso> 1,1TB u MyISAM tablicama
<jelly> menu tu pitr patr, sve je u myisam
<jelly> nema*
<MmikePoso> jelly: ovo sto ti je hrvojem rekao, purge binary logs
<MmikePoso> i namjesti da brze eksparaju
<MmikePoso> set global...
<MmikePoso> eh, 5.0
<MmikePoso> mislim da ces morat restartat
<jelly> to je ok, vec sam ga n puta restartao kad je nestalo mjesta na disku
<hrvojem> jelly: ako ti ne trebaju, onda samo reset master to bi trebalo obrisat sve
<jelly> purge je bio dovoljno dobar za sad, thanks
<hrvojem> i maknes log-bin iz my.cnf-a i restartas (jerbo nije dinamicka varijabla)
<jelly> i Having expire_logs_days enabled but log-bin not crashes the server. Using both or none of those options is safe.
<hrvojem> da, to isto ako imas ukljuceno
<jelly> apparently, to mora bit ukljuceno ak je ovo drugo ukljuceno
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEeAyjgSqFo
<datase> jelly: Title: Novi Fosili - Reci Mi Tiho, Tiho (Bass Rmx By DJB), Views: 23916, Rating: 96.923074%
<hrvojem> da, preporuceno je, jos da ljudi citaju manuale redovito :)
<MmikePoso> jos da su manuali sa smislom :)
<MmikePoso> 350kcookiea
<MmikePoso> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2919313557.png
<jelly> to je ok upload
<ipozgaj> jutar
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UB3AMkh1BVQ
<datase> jelly: Title: Theodorakis - VICKY - The Sorrow - Ο ΚΑΗΜΟΣ, Views: 283, Rating: 100.0%
<jelly> zvuci... nekak poznato
<MmikePoso> jelly: taki imam i na amisu
<MmikePoso> jedino je download losiji
<MmikePoso> a pizde nece upgradeirat
<MmikePoso> i nemam televiziju u cijeni
<MmikePoso> plus na bnetu mogu otkantat teefon
<jelly> download mi ni ne treba, a velis upload imas +1Mbps ?
<jelly> tj. imao?
<ipozgaj> jelly: mislis pjesma? Pa poznato je da je valjda 50% domacih pjesama plagijat :)
<jelly> ali ono... aranzman je 100% skinut
<ipozgaj> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4RHv_ke-ic
<datase> ipozgaj: Title: HRVATSKI GLAZBENI PLAGIJATI, Views: 9412, Rating: 97.57576%
<ipozgaj> neki se cak nisu trudili ni izmisljati novi tekst, nego su samo prevodili doslovce :D
<ipozgaj> MmikePoso: sjetih se neki dan kad sam neki kabob tamanio :D
<MmikePoso> ipozgaj: idem u graz sutra
<MmikePoso> na pravi kebab :)
<ipozgaj> nema pravog dok ti ga arap neki ne slozi :)
<MmikePoso> turcin
<ipozgaj> stogod
<MmikePoso> pun ih je graz :)
<ipozgaj> doduse to sto kod nas prodaju kao kebab je ovdje "wrap", kebab je bas mesina na tanjuru
<ipozgaj> sta ti ides u Graz samo zbog kebaba? :)
<jelly> ostali poroci su mu zabranjeni
<MmikePoso> ipozgaj: da
<MmikePoso> ipozgaj: kad u zagrebu nema dobar nigdje
<MmikePoso> tj, nema opce :)
<MmikePoso> ovo kaj u zg prodaju ...
<dodobas> kebab je 'meso na rostilju'
<jelly-home> tjah, ostavis prek dana da radi, i 300k kks/s
<MmikePoso> ugasio
<MmikePoso> gotovo
<MmikePoso> dosta mi te igre
<dodobas> bar su mi tako objasnili u istanbulu
<dodobas> kebab ovo kebab ono
<dodobas> durum, doner, pileci...
<ipozgaj> durum je pljeskavica
<dodobas> to je onaj wrap... mozda :)
<jelly-home> MmikePoso: zato sad procitas upute na http://cookieclicker.wikia.com/wiki/Player%27s_Guide i krenes na http://adarkroom.doublespeakgames.com/
<SilverSpace> komarac
<MmikePoso> jelly: 
<MmikePoso> jelly: znas sta
<MmikePoso> jelly: sunce li mu jebem da mu jebem!
<dodobas> ipozgaj: sta ima u dollar amerika?
<ipozgaj> nista, evo ceka se godisnji, jos samo do srijede
<dodobas> uh, zar je tako lose da brojis dane do gosisnjeg?
<ipozgaj> nije lose, nego jedva cekam godisnji :)
<ipozgaj> idemo do Havaja :)
<dodobas> hahhha
<dodobas> wiki wiki  bus
<ipozgaj> posao je presuper, i jos me masno placaju za to D:
<dodobas> a gospodja, je li se snasla?
<ipozgaj> je, ceka vizu da i ona moze poceti raditi
<dodobas> to traje?
<dodobas> ili je tako standardno?
<ipozgaj> ma citave litanije, kad se miljardu indijaca prijavljuje pa usporavaju proces
<dodobas> a... figures
<ipozgaj> prije cu ja dobiti GC nego ona radnu dozvolu, pa ce moci preko mene raditi :)
<ipozgaj> sad imaju neku reformu pa ce mozda biti bolje
<dodobas> state ili federal?
<ipozgaj> federal
<chaky> SilverSpace: ahoj
<SilverSpace> chaky: oj :)
<chaky> SilverSpace: ti ono vozis bicikl, zar ne? Bas gledam za kupiti, jer su u Konavlima (10km od mene) napravili staze, pa mozes li mi preporuciti sto, ja znam samo za Scott.
<SilverSpace> scott ti je ok 
<SilverSpace> merida ti je ono najbolji odnos dobiveno za novac 
<SilverSpace> chaky: zavisi koliko mislis voziti
<SilverSpace> ja imamCume Atencione cca 5000kn cetiri godine 
<SilverSpace> za sad mi je ok jedino kaj sam morao pogon promjeniti potrosio se lanac i zupcabici 
<SilverSpace> ali za to kazu da izdrzi dvije godine ako se dosta vozis
<SilverSpace> pogotovo u brda
<SilverSpace> Kona je pak jako dobra ako ga ides prodati ona uvijek drzi cijenu 
<chaky> aha, e citao sam za Meridu, znaci solidno.
<SilverSpace> da
<hrvojem> chaky: samo tip, ako planiras uskoro kupovat, pricekaj barem do zime ili proljeca jel onda vec na skladista stizu modeli za 2014. pa sa da ubost dobar popust (ako kupujes u trgovini)
<SilverSpace> opa Links u dubravi otvorio ducan
<chaky> hrvojem: aha, e ja sam mislio kupiti za 15tak dana.
<hrvojem> pa ako ti zbilja nije hitno, ja sam svoja oba bica dobio za nekih 30-40% popusta, jedan kupljen oko nove godine, drugi u 5. mjesecu
<hrvojem> ili ako mozes izvana narucit, chainreactioncycles vec imaju nove modele, cak daju i besplatan shipping
<hrvojem> a kako su u UK nemas vise carine 
<SilverSpace> naplate pdv
<chaky> hvala na informacijama
<hrvojem> pa ali jos uvijek je dosta nize nego marze u nasim ducanima
<SilverSpace> dilema koji vanjski disk uzeti 3.5'' 2.5''
<SilverSpace> u brezicama je isto jeftiniji :)
<hrvojem> da za vas koji ste blizu, meni se bas iz slavonije ne isplati :/ 
<hrvojem> dosta je ljudi iz ZG ovdje uzimalo http://www.maraton.si
<obruT> frend je na wiggleu narucio bajk dok jos nismo bili u EU, platio porez, carinu, spediciju i sve i doslo ga osjetno jeftinije nego kod nas i kod Alesa
<obruT> a onda kad je peder Ales nacuo dok smo pricali o tome, kontaktirao je focus (on je zastupnik za sloveniju AFAIK) i ovi su odmah prestali shipati focuse u HR :P
<hrvojem> ja sam vecinu stvari uzimao sa CRC-a i sa wiggle-a, uvijek me izaslo jeftinije nego kod nas, a Ales mi i nije tak blizu da bi mi se isplatilo
<hrvojem> jos ako carina ne otvori paket :)
<BotaniCar> Day changed to 24 Aug 2013!
<jelly-home> noooo
<BotaniCar> vu-hu ! 
<BotaniCar> U pondelek opet idem delat :( 
<jelly-home> /o\
<obruT> naletio sam bas na wiggleu na zanimljiv bajk pa sam nesto u napasti kupit :)
<obruT> al zena bi me udavila :)
<hrvojem> hahaha
<hrvojem> mi vise nemamo mjesta u stanu
<hrvojem> ni za djelove
<obruT> ni mi... zenu zivciraju i ova dva u stanu... srecom pa mozemo koristit garazu od njene sestre (koja nije bas blizu) pa je treci bajk u njoj :)
#ubuntu-hr 2013-08-24
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: nakon 24h kaj mi je otvoren kayako u chrometu ( 1xtab all tickets, 4x tab nekakvih ticketa) taj chrometov proces trosi 220Mb. Kad sam tek popalio sve tabove uzeo je s 110Mb.
<jelly-home> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgkgbEHgHuE
<datase> jelly-home: Title: Machete Kills Trailer #2, Views: 79993, Rating: 97.996426%
<OneKorea> uzeh WD Elements SE, radi ok, preformatiran je na ntfs, ostavih ga tako radi portabilnosti za sad...
<ctcp3> WD green = smece
<OneKorea> ovaj disk je dobio odlicne reviewe na amazonu i neweggu... to je bilo presudno pri odabiru
<ctcp3> koji je model unutra
<OneKorea> ne bi znao, fino je kompaktno kuciste, rekoh bi i vodootporno da nije konektora
<ctcp3> aha, to je mali
<ctcp3> njih mi je krepalo samo 3
<OneKorea> portable 2,5 incni da
<OneKorea> pa nece ovaj krepat samo tak, posto je mislim iz 2011 model vidjelo bi se na reviewima na ovim webshopovima
<OneKorea> a ima 2 godine garancije, sluzit ce ko bekap disk ionako, nek krepa ak mora
<ctcp3> nijedni hddovi mi nisu krepavali ko WDi, nikad vise WD
<ctcp3> seagatei su mi krepavali samo s onim shebanim firmwareom
<ctcp3> od WDa jedino valjaju oni raid
<OneKorea> nemas srece štaš
<ctcp3> nije to sreca
<ctcp3> cca 200 hardova sam presalto u zadnjih 5-6 god
<ctcp3> samo s WDima problemi
<OneKorea> ne postoji pouzdan hard, najbolji hdd je onaj koji se bekapira
<OneKorea> izgleda da je ovaj: Western Digital Scorpio Blue WD5000 BMVV 
<OneKorea> Vid to ime, to nema sanse da krepusne, prejako
<OneKorea> Plava BMW Å¡korpija
<BotaniCar> ja bi piceka bez diskova nekak 
<OneKorea> kaze jos: This is native USB can't use it anywhere!
<OneKorea> so that is that.
<BotaniCar> el se moze linux bootatis s google drivea ? :) 
<BotaniCar> pitao bi za skydrive, ali to cu na #windows
<BotaniCar> o0o0o Day changed to 25 Aug 2013
#ubuntu-hr 2013-08-25
<chaky> SilverSpace: reci mi, kako si ti zadovoljan s Cube Attention modelom?
<Astemd> and now something completely different: rebuildam RAID5, gore je XFS
<Astemd> kako imam naviku s ext/2/3/4 sustava napraviti fsck prije konačnog resizanja
<Astemd> pokrenuo sam xfs_check
<Astemd> nisam zaista dugo vidio da mi opterećenje na kanti bude 7 ili više ;)
<BotaniCar> to je posel ! 
<jelly-home> uhh, munje i gromovi
 * jelly-home stavlja cvijece na blakon da se opere
<BotaniCar> :) Done that :) 
<BotaniCar> http://arstechnica.com/science/2013/08/china-aiming-to-be-newest-and-largest-space-superpower/
<MmikeLaP> no, je'l prenosi SPTV F1 danas ili ne?
<jelly-home> na njihovom teletekstu pise da, ukratko, ne prenose 
<_drac0> yo biatches
<SilverSpace> MmikeLaP: ne prenose 
<_drac0> ovo ne izgleda tako lose, http://ana1.me/skysportsf1.html
<SilverSpace> kasne
<_drac0> mislis da stream kasni?
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> fino ga zaobisao 
<_drac0> da da
<SilverSpace> mercedesi prave kolonu 
<_drac0> vettelu vec govore save your tires :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<_drac0> ode alonso
<SilverSpace> a on si misli samo da ovaj pireli izdrzi
<SilverSpace> koliko dima u prvom zavoju uh dobro su svi prosli 
<_drac0> alonso je fino startao
<SilverSpace> bome alonso ide 
<_drac0> ajmo kimi pasmather
<_drac0> kimi ce prokuhat haha
<_drac0> glowing brakes :)
<chaky> SilverSpace: reci mi, kako si ti zadovoljan s Cube Attention modelom?
<SilverSpace> chaky: ok mi je jedino kaj sam volan promjenio malo mi je bio prenizak 
<chaky> aha, jer sam bas kupio ovaj 2013 model, 29"
<SilverSpace> e da to sam ti zaboravio reci da uzmes vece kotace 
<SilverSpace> moj je 26"
<_drac0> jbte pol bajka si promjenio :)
<SilverSpace> _drac0: ma nisam samo prenos i lanac kaj se poderao i volan 
<_drac0> samo je sasija od cubea haha
<chaky> citao sam bas za ovaj Attention model, bi trebalo uzeti bolju vilicu, ali to cu tek vidjeti.
<SilverSpace> uzeo ovakav jer moj je bio ravni http://www.grsha.net/lopuh/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Volan_Uno_Ultralite.jpg
<chaky> aha
<_drac0> ode vettel
<chaky> evo npr. kud bih ja to vozio (http://youtu.be/Qs5KlY8Zdbg?t=28m3s), ali ovo je samo dio, ima tu svakakvog terena
<datase> chaky: Title: Pokemon Theme Song REVENGE!, Views: 19566195, Rating: 98.05268%
<chaky> sto, sto?
<chaky> kakvi pokemoni
<_drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> svakako si uzmi ovaj grip http://keindl-sport.hr/dijelovi-bicikli-prodaja-web/3441-gripovi-cube-rfr-comfort-l.html
<SilverSpace> preporodio se puno je udobniji od okruglog
<chaky> thanks
<chaky> uzeo sam jos i rukavice, a kacigu i cvike cu next week
<chaky> nosac za na auto, i odoh na Peljesac
<SilverSpace> da bez rukavica ne idem nikuda 
<SilverSpace> nedaj ti bog past bez njih
<SilverSpace> pogotovo na kamen
<SilverSpace> mene su par puta na asfaltu spasile 
<chaky> da da
<SilverSpace> daj malo kise sad 
<_drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> kimi spalio kocnice
<SilverSpace> jes ovi napravili frku 
<SilverSpace> nabijem talijane i njihov radio 
<_drac0> hahaha
<_drac0> dimio je cijelo vrijeme ko dizelas
<_drac0> i to je to, pffff
<SilverSpace> strasan krug napravio za najbrzi krug
<SilverSpace> samo je jos baton iso 1,50
<MmikeLaP> drek
<MmikeLaP> od utrke
<MmikeLaP> i od prijenosa
<MmikeLaP> i od svega
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<SilverSpace> kaze ham jebote vettel kak si me preso fijuuu
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> realno trenutno trojica najboljih na postolju
<_drac0> :)
<_drac0> SilverSpace, najbolji koji sam nasao, http://www.streamhunter.eu/
<Mmike> _drac0: sad si doso :)
<SilverSpace> _drac0: ja prekoo xbmca
<SilverSpace> mada sam naso i na kabelskoj rtl 
<SilverSpace> ali hebes njemacki
<SilverSpace> jel mi se to cini da je crni malo pregorio na suncu :)
<_drac0> mozda malo
<_drac0> Mmike, sitno :)
<Mmike> prebacili smo se na benet skroz
<Mmike> sadceampakzpadaj vidimo :)
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> 12mbit download i megabit upload
<Mmike> no kad ozeses oboje, sve dodje na oko 500kbit/s
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to doma 
<SilverSpace> ili u firmi 
<Mmike> doma
<Mmike> mah, u firmi
<Mmike> :) u firmi imam sav internet svijeta :)
<Mmike> ugl, mislim da necu ostati na bnetu
<Mmike> nisu dobri
<Mmike> bez obzira na 12mbita downloada
<Mmike> jebo kabl
<SilverSpace> koji je modem kod njih
<Mmike> eki thomson je kod mene
<Mmike> digital|BROADBAND pise na njemu
<SilverSpace> ah jos uvijek to sranje 
<SilverSpace> ovi moji motorolu 
<ravilov> kod mene isto, na bnetu, isti modem, ista brzina...
<ravilov> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2923049681.png
<ravilov> uz jednu bitnu razliku
<ravilov> ovo je meni osjetno brze nego sta imam na poslu :)
<ravilov> pa se uopce ne zalim
<ravilov> (na poslu je prilicno debela pipa ali je shared na oko tisucu ljudi...)
<Mmike> ravilov: aj istovremeno potjeraj upload i download
<Mmike> speed test prvo mjeri jedno, pa drugo
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5I-UD-CKcI#t=69
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: F1 2013 Spa/Belgium Start + Erste Runde/First Lap, Views: 438, Rating: 73.333334%
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/canonical-izdati-ubuntu-telefon/126121.aspx
<BotaniCar> ovi u BUG-u su veci trolovi od mene. A ja nisam mali :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2014-08-18
<ivoks> mater i thunderbirdu i btrfsu
<ivoks> vracam se na ext4 danas
<ivoks> bolje mi TB radi na sata disku na i3, nego li na ssdu, btrfsu i i5
<ivoks> isss... morati cu otici s plaze jer ne mogu ni mailove pogledati
<ivoks> a ni poslati
<obruT> tko jos cita i pise mailove na plazi :P
<ivoks> ocito ne ja :/
<obruT> ja nisam cito pa me sad docekalo nekoliko tisuca mailova :P
<ivoks> ja bio na godisnjem 5 dana
<ivoks> i eto... isto tako
<ivoks> milijarda mailova
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<ivoks> idem obrisati .thunderbird i nadati se najboljem
<ravilov> radije obrisi sve mailove, to ce ga garantirano ubrzat :p
<ivoks> ma sve brisem
<ivoks> jer sam se igrao i sa maildirom u istom
<ivoks> ma... tb je smece
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ivoks: ne skidaj sve mailove lokalno, zato imas IMAP. Nemoj koristiti btrfs, nego ext4.
<Mmike> Ja isto imam hrpu mailova i fakat nemam bedova s TBom
<Mmike> Tj, ne te vrste.
<Mmike> Imam bedove da se srusi svakih par dana (minor bed) i da mu filteri ne rade (veci bed)
<api984> Mmike: slazem se… za ext4 i imao… 
<api984> Mmike: znam imat mailbox pa cca 40000 mailova…. 
<Mmike> "ne rade" u kontekstu da jednostavno, nekad, ne rade. Recimo, imam filter na from: ante@init.hr, i u 95% slucajeva sve radi ok, al' u 5% slucajeva filter nece filtrirati. Nece. Nema sansi. Obristem filter, napravim novi, nece.
<Mmike> api984: ja pratim hrpu mailinglista s tonom mailova tamo, i nemam bedova
<ivoks> pf
<Mmike> kad otvaram folder koji nisam dugo otvarao onda to traje par minuta, al' nakon toga leta sve
<ivoks> 4000 mailova
<api984> Mmike: imam maasu filtera u tbu.. zasad mi povlaci.. tu i tamo nece koji put ali povuce ponovo
<Mmike> 40k
<ivoks> ja imam 20.000 neprocitanih :)
<Mmike> ak imas 20k neprocitanih mailova - you are doing it wrong
<api984> Mmike: si imao kada maildir od cca 20GB?
<Mmike> no way on earth da moras to sve procitati
<ivoks> ma to mi sve ide u direktorije
<Mmike> api984: jesam :)
<ivoks> ne moras, zato i stoje tamo
<Mmike> api984: i onda sam ugasio offline sync :)
<api984> Mmike: ja sam smanjio sync period cca last 30 days npr
<Mmike> mario@mike ~ $ du -sch .thunderbird/
<Mmike> 34M	.thunderbird/
<Mmike> eto
<ivoks> # btrfs filesystem balance /
<ivoks> Done, had to relocate 54 out of 54 chunks
<api984> Mmike: na mail serveru stavio noatime i sl? da ne dize IO previse… 
<ivoks> nesto ne valja kada sve more realocirati :)
<Mmike> 7 mail accounta, sve imapi, 4 aktivno koristim, s tim da canonicalov raste eksponencijalno
<Mmike> api984: u biti ne, mail server je hecner virtualka s default 12.04 postavkama
<Mmike> nisam nist posebno prtljao po tome osim dozvolio vise konekcija s istog IPja na dovecotu
<Mmike> a canonical sve ima na gmailu
<api984> Mmike: onda ima defaultno relatime sta ne… 
<Mmike> stajaznam :)
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> /dev/sda3 on / type ext3 (rw)
<api984> Mmike: dovecot 2.x je kaj ne
<ivoks> prolijevanje soka po tipkovnici nije dobro
<api984> Mmike: ja sam bas isao sve seettinge postalavat
<Mmike> ii  dovecot-core                          1:2.0.19-0ubuntu2.1
<api984> Mmike: jup taj
<ivoks> pogotovo po ovim usranim chickletima
<ivoks> jebem konja koji je to izmislio
<Mmike> UUID=2bf2e878-d8ae-480a-9169-365117a176be / ext3 defaults 0 0
<api984> Mmike: hehe defaults… neznam koji su tocno napamet
 * Mmike je skroz zadovoljan svojim T520. Malo je velik, al' sta sad, priviknuli smo se vec :)
<ivoks> i sve debile koji to stavljaju bez usability testinga
<Mmike> Jos da mogu 32 gige rame staviti...
<ivoks> ubio bi za normalnu tipkovnicu na laptopu
<api984> Na 8gb drzim 250 usera na dovecotu
<Mmike> api984: nit ja, frankly, don't care. Virtualka fakat dobro radi, to je najmanja.
<Mmike> ivoks: prodaj to, kupi lenovo T seriju neki. Fakat.
<api984> Mmike: onda sve super
<Mmike> jup
<Mmike> mislim, meni je TB i na btrfsu radio ok, samo sto se cijeli laptop znao smrznuti na minutu dve svakih par sati. Al' to je do btrfsa i mojeg pretjerivanja s LXCovima. 
<api984> Mmike: btrfs je stable vec?
<api984> Mmike: mislim prod ready..
<Mmike> ne :)
<ravilov> ivoks, jel ti to drzis desetke tisuca neprocitanih mailova samo da se mozes hvalit s tim? :p
<Mmike> iako suse nesh prica da ce bit u slijedecem susetu
<api984> Mmike: si probao one snapshote radit s btrfs?
<Mmike> al' btrfs ima snapshotting i onda lxcovi to znaju koristit
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> radi munjevito
<api984> Mmike: dammm moram to probat negdi
<ivoks> kak cu ja ovaj laptop bacit u smece
<Mmike> al' sam skuzio da lxc-clone zna i aufs koristiti, i to radi skroz skroz dobro
<Mmike> to sad imam
<api984> Mmike: si gledao kad je bio OpenSuse conf u Dub?
<Mmike> api984: jok
<Mmike> api984: nisam bas opensuse pratio zadnjih stoljece i pol :)
<api984> Mmike: bio je btrfs tema
<api984> Mmike: mislim da ima videio na yt gore… 
<Mmike> u 3.13 to ne radi jos dobro bas
<Mmike> doduse, probat cu danas noviji kelner metnit pa cemo vidjet (moram radi neceg drugog nest isprobat)
<api984> Mmike: custom compile ili ima gotov ?
<Mmike> custom compile
<api984> Mmike: zadnji puta sam to radio na slackware 12
<Mmike> na mom laptopu se kernel iskompajlira za 4-5 minuta :)
<api984> make xconfig ili make menu config itd itd…. 
<Mmike> ja sam to isto zadnji put radio na ubuntuu 5.10 :)
<api984> hehe
<Mmike> al' sad me suradnici tjeraju da probam pa eto :) 
<Mmike> moram ic
<Mmike> dodjem
<ivoks> kak nije mutav
<ivoks> mutav je
<api984> Mmike: nemam potrebu za promjenu kernela skoro nikad… uvik radi
<ivoks> napravim racun
<api984> Mmike: ok. pozz
<ivoks> i prije nego uspijem folder oznaciti da se ne synca
<ivoks> ovaj pocne skidati
<ivoks> i nece stati iako mu kazes 'nemoj'
<ivoks> moras ubiti tb i ponovno ga pokrenuti
<ivoks> frustracije
<ivoks> rano ujutro
<ivoks> ok, nije rano ujutro...
<ravilov> jel napravis racun preko wizarda?
<ravilov> vjerojatno ima i drugi nacin
<ivoks> mozda je to i od tri kave koje sam vec popio
<ivoks> i 5 cigareta
<ivoks> i sto sam spavao 4 sata
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<ravilov> to je zato sto pusis, da
<ivoks> dignem glavu
<ivoks> a moja dva kajaka u moru :)
<ivoks> Mmike: nego, gledao sam... 8 mjeseci star mercedes e klase iste je cijene kao nova mazda 6 ili novi mondeo
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWhX8pL5S0c
<datase> YouTube: Mio Mao (New Series) - The Clew - 0:05:01 - 4,373,540 views - 3859 likes / 1623 dislikes
<Mmike> ivoks: opet pusis? :)
<Mmike> ivoks: kad kreiras email nemoj oznacit da ti se synca folder. 
<Mmike> eh, drek
<Mmike> novi TB nemres napravit acc bez onog IDIJOTSKOG wizzarda
<Mmike> cek
<rut> ovdje nitko ne koristi evolution ?
<Mmike> ivoks: ugl, nekak moras uc u 'advanced config' i onda tamo pri kreiranju maila ne oznacis 'syncaj mi sve voldere'
<Mmike> zaboravio sam kak udjes u to
<Mmike> rut: spor, jadan, nikakav. 
<Mmike> doduse, takav je bio na ubuntuu 6.04, onda sam odustao od njega i nisam nikad probao opet
<ivoks> Mmike: rijesio sam ja to
<ivoks> ali, velim, po defaultu synca
<ivoks> pa moras sve iskljuciti, ali onda on i dalje synca
<ivoks> dok ga ne ubijes
<rut> Mmike ja ga koristim a vidis mogao bi TB probat pa vidjet koji je brzi 
<ivoks> ja sam koristio evolution do pojave google calendara
<Mmike> ivoks: osim ako ne udjes u advanced config pri slaganju novog emaila, i tamo ne iskljucis, onda nece syncat
<Mmike> rut: ak ti radi i zadovoljan si, cemu mijenjati :)
<ivoks> nema advanced config, koliko se ja sjecam
<Mmike> ima ima
<ivoks> ima samo rucno postavljanje racuna
<Mmike> sam je izjeb za uc u to :)
<Mmike> cek sam sec
<ivoks> ma ne treba
<Mmike> zena oce ves da joj vjesit pomognem
<ivoks> rijesio sam to
<rut> Mmike pa radit cu dalje sa njime al me sad i taj TB zanima . evo imam verzija 31 .. to staro ili ?
<rut> samo 163MB soruce .. i sigurno jedno 3-4 sata kompajliranja ..
<Mmike> ivoks: sjetio sam se!
<Mmike> ivoks: daklem, prvo bacis thunderbird u offline mode
<Mmike> onda odes na create account, ovaj ce te pitat neka sranja i automacki ce te zviznit u 'advanced config'
<Mmike> i tam namjestis sve kak hoces (disejblas syncanje za taj account), i kad si sve slozio, ugasis offline mode
<ravilov> vrlo prijateljski setup...
<ravilov> prvo ga upucas u oba koljena, da ne moze hodat
<ravilov> onda se dogovarate
<ravilov> :p
<Mmike> ae :)
<ivoks> eto vidis
<ivoks> blesavo
<Mmike> ravilov: al' 90% korisnika tba su outlook prebjezi, i oni moraju klik-klik imat
<Mmike> i jbg
<Mmike> vecini to radi ok
<Mmike> ego
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> jel' netko vidio/probao eatmydata? :)
<ravilov> pa ne radi bas ok ako povuce pola interneta a nije te ni pitao jel to ok
<Mmike> pa ak mu kazes da ne povlaci pol interneta, nece povuc
<Mmike> uz to, imaj na umu da samo ivoks ima 40+ GB emajla :)
<ivoks> brijem da je problem u biti btrfs
<ivoks> tak mi fino radi na desktopu, da mi opce nije jasno koji k
<Mmike> znaci, eatmydata je pizdarijica koja overridea fsync/msync i ine pozive na nacin da uvijek vrate 'jesam' a ne naprave nist :)
<ravilov> sta vas uopce teralo da se bakcete s tim btr
<ravilov> kad radi ne diraj
<ivoks> pa novi laptop, rekoh isao probati...
<Mmike> ravilov: snapshotting
<Mmike> lxc-clone to koristi kad klonira kontejner
<Mmike> 1) mega brzo (like, odmah), 2) znatno klon ne koristi prakticki nist diska
<ravilov> Mmike, znaci zbog jednog benefita si zrtvovao kompletan sustav
<Mmike> pitao si zasto sam isao probati
<Mmike> pa ti objasnjavam
<ravilov> hm, ok, ima smisla
<ravilov> sad bar znas da nije bas tak bajno :)
<jelly> Mmike: koristim eatmydata kod instalacije hrpe smeca na masinu sa ssdom
<Mmike> da ne pijes i ne drogiras se na poslu znao bi da to znam vec jedno 10ak dana :) prosli tjedan sam se vratio nazad na xfs
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> ext4
<Mmike> doduse, kvm/vbox imagei mi jos uvijek imaju btrfs
<jelly> i na kraju rucno sync
<Mmike> a sad cu ih tjerat k'roz eatmydata :)
<ravilov> Mmike, a sta drugo bi se trebalo radit na poslu?
<Mmike> ravilov: igrat tetris, duke nukem, gledat pornjavu
<Mmike> ti k'o da si jucer poceo radit
<Mmike> ne vjerujem kak vbox brzo radi :))))))))))00
<ravilov> Mmike, mozda sam do jucer actually radio pa ne znam sta treba radit kad se ne radi :p
<Mmike> ravilov: a mozda ... ? :)
<SilverSpace> yah
<obruT> koja je svrha document recovery-a u libreofficeu kad nikad ne uspije ? uvijek faila, a samo iritira pri pokretanju
<ravilov> da? meni recovery uvijek uspije, cak i kad mi ne treba
<obruT> meni u povijesti koristenja jos nikad nije uspio
<obruT> ja ga pokrenem, on kaze da ima za recovery, ja stisnem ok, on kaze failed, ja stisnem ok i to je to... svaki put :P
<ravilov> ti si onda jako zle srece
<ravilov> komp ti ne valja :p
<obruT> ocito
<obruT> mrzim kad u bazama imam preko 700 miliona zapisa dnevno, a ocem izvrtit neke upite :P
<Mmike> jel' zna netko jednostavna nacin za templatiziranje/skriptiranje libreoffice Calca?
<Mmike> obruT: jel' to bar imas u nekoj jebackoj document-oriented bazi? :D
<obruT> Mmike: PG :)
<Mmike> obruT: uh :) nadam se da imas BRZE diskove :)
<ravilov> 700M dnevno? to valjda na clusterima od 20-tak servera...
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<obruT> ravilov: mos mislit :)
<ravilov> zar opet f1
<ravilov> kad ce to vise umrijet i prestat postojat
<obruT> ravilov: to se i ja pitam :)
<jelly> obruT: treba ti Big Data™, Map/Reduce™ i ina sranja
 * Mmike je, kad je radio u Elektromagicu, na kraju godine imao u bazi tablicu koja je imala oko 2.5M redaka. Onda sam mislio da je to 'jebotesve kak je to puno' :D
<Mmike> to su naime bile stavke sa svih skladisnih dokumenata
<Mmike> elektromagic je radio pun kufer izdatnica servisa (preko 20k godisnje) sa po 40-50 stavi svaka, cca
<jelly> to je tak kad ljudi puno vise vole pricat na telefon nego izdavat sa skladista
<ravilov> EM je jedna od onih firmi koje je bilo skoro nemoguce dobit na sluzbeni kontakt telefon ako se dobro sjecam?
 * ravilov se bavio EM-om kad se bavio SE-om
<jelly> SEom?
<ravilov> je
<Mmike> ravilov: pojma nemam
<Mmike> ravilov: ja sam tamo bio windows dasa :)
<ravilov> i jos se hvali s tim
<ravilov> jelly, sony ericsson
<Mmike> ravilov: jbg
<Mmike> ravilov: MS SQL + VisualFoxPro
<Mmike> kombinacija iz snova
<ravilov> jel to bolje od svega u msaccessu?
<ravilov> imanja svegA*
<jelly> sve je bolje od accessa, rekao bih
<jelly> (iako sam access vidio sam jedan semestar na faksu)
<ravilov> Mmike, jel to bilo prije, poslije, ili za vrijeme clanstva u ubuntu-hr? :p
<Mmike> nije ubuntu onda jos postojao
<Mmike> ubuntu se pojavio taman nekak kad sam u siemens dosao
<ravilov> jelly, nas TKC odjel ima aplikaciju za pracenje TKC troskova (web + postgresql) na koju su onda nakacili vlastitu umotvroinu u accessu u kojoj vrte queryje i generiraju neke reporte
<ravilov> zato ja sad pisem novu aplikaciju gdje ce bit svi njihovi reporti a direktan pristup bazi nece dobit vise nikad
<jelly> ravilov: to se zove "business intelligence"
<ravilov> imamo mi i sustav za BI, i to *nije* access :p
<jelly> i ne smije nikad dobit pristup produkcijskoj bazi
<Mmike> ravilov: tak je i EM radio
<Mmike> naime, neka nova poslovna fora se pojavila za uvoze iz vana koji idu u bosnu
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<ravilov> jelly, kakva je svrha pristupa bazi ako nije produkcijska? :)
<Mmike> drugacije se skladiste vodi i pitaj boga kaj
<Mmike> e, onda je financ direktor koji je iznenadjujuce dobro racunalno obrazovan trazio da mu napisem par storanih procedura s kojima je on radio neke svoje brije a cijeli frontend za to je imao u accessu
<Mmike> i kad je on bio zadovoljan kak to radi onda smo to skup prepisali i mssql+fox
<ravilov> ides
<Mmike> prvi put sam vidio da se access koristi za rapid prototyping, i to je fakat ok radilo
<jelly> ravilov: retoricka pitanja mi predstavljaju problem
<ravilov> ovi imaju ODBC vezu na pg i onda obicne SELECT-e koje su sami nekako konstruirali
<ivoks> jebemti adsl
<Mmike> bi im ja dao selecte
<jelly> das im drugi Pg neka rondaju po njemu, i syncas podatke onolko cesto koliko treba
<ravilov> Mmike, in my defense, user s kojim pristupaju ima read-only pristup
<jelly> ravilov: to je sve kurac kad majstor napise SELECT koji ode radit full table scan
<ravilov> jelly, zabole me, njihova aplikacija, oni su prema korisnicima odgovorni za funkcioniranje iste, ja sam samo support
<jelly> nemres imat toliko dobar storage koliko ga BI upiti ne bi mogli opteretit
<ravilov> again, zaboli me
<ravilov> ako ce ga satrat, to je njima na dusu
<jelly> samo velim, best practice
<jelly> neki put 72 diska od 15krpm nisu dost kad majstor oplete
<ravilov> best practice je da ja sad radim kompletno novu aplikaciju izgradjenu na revolucionarnim i modernim konceptima koji ukljucuju neimanje pristupa bazi :)
<Mmike> SELECT user_id, (SELECT SUM(uplata - isplata) FROM user_transactions) as saldo FROM users u WHERE user.join_date >= (SELECT MIN(transaction_time) FROM users us WHERE u.user_id = us.user_id);
<Mmike> ah, krivo
<Mmike> SELECT user_id, (SELECT SUM(uplata - isplata) FROM user_transactions WHERE user_transactions.user_id = u.user_id) as saldo FROM users u WHERE user.join_date >= (SELECT MIN(transaction_time) FROM users us WHERE u.user_id = us.user_id);
<ravilov> SELECT count(*) FROM users WHERE clue <> 0;
 * ravilov se pita zasto se Mmike *zeli* prisjecati tih dana :)
<obruT> demit, moram iskopat u kojoj tablici se sto nalazi, a ima gomila tablica s milionima redaka :P
<ravilov> sta nema neke "potrebne papirologije" kojom mozes kupit vremena?
<Mmike> obruT: jel' se tablice zovu PRN91231 a kolone P0_AF_RK_041 ? :)
<Mmike> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Mmike> https://git.openstack.org/cgit/openstack-infra/config/tree/modules/nodepool/
<Mmike> jebote, prvo mysql, sad puppet, sta trece? 
<ivoks> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ivoks> http://dobrahrana.jutarnji.hr/cokoladni-legici/
<ivoks> slozio bi bazen
<ivoks> i onda zario glavu u njega
<ivoks> s otvorenim ustima :)
<jelly> frik
<ravilov> perv
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/seks-s-drugim-svaki-dan-kao-umjetnicki-performans/1213961/
<Mmike> pa to cu i ja :)
<SilverSpace> kaj 
<ravilov> svasta danas moze proc pod umjetnost
<ivoks> Invalid URI in request GET /././././././../../../../../etc/passwd HTTP/1.1
<ivoks> haha
<ravilov> jel i to oblik umjetnosti?
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> heh :)
<Mmike> brate kol'ko je ext4 brzi :)
<SilverSpace> od cega 
<ivoks> vidis ti mirke
<ivoks> danas se nesto zadrzala na poslu
<ivoks> hm
<ravilov> i sad si je potero
<Mmike> SilverSpace: od btrfsa
<jelly> kom kom!
<jelly> kom, Omi, kom
<ivoks> ma idem i ja
<ivoks> razmislio sam
<ivoks> uzet cu mecku
<ivoks> pih, c klasa je manja od auta kojeg sad imam, pih
<jelly> ivoks: volis imat velikog? 
<ivoks> jebiga, navika
<jelly> twss
<Mmike> lijepo je kad te bivsi kolege zovu :)
<Mmike> ivoks: zakaj mecka?
<ivoks> pa rekao sam ti
<Mmike> ak nis drugo nebi to uzeo jer si tolko civiji srao oko tog auta :)
<ivoks> jer 8 mjeseci stara e klasa kosta koliko nova mazda 6
<Mmike> nova mazda 6?
<Mmike> zasto uopce kupit novi auto?
<ivoks> zato kaj su stare maze 6... lose?
<ivoks> ruzne
<ivoks> bas... lose?
<Mmike> lose != ruzno
<Mmike> #define lose
<ivoks> http://suchen.mobile.de/auto-inserat/mercedes-benz-e-200-e200-cdi-avantg-amg-comand-7g-tr-xen-bonus-dresden/192781243.html?lang=en&pageNumber=1&__lp=5&scopeId=C&sortOption.sortBy=price.consumerGrossEuro&sortOption.sortOrder=DESCENDING&makeModelVariant1.makeId=17200&makeModelVariant1.modelId=47%2C48%2C49%2C50%2C51%2C52%2C53%2C54%2C55%2C56%2C57%2C58%2C59%2C60%2C61%2C62%2C177%2C64%2C178%2C66%2C179&makeModelVariant1.searchInFreetext=false&makeModelVariant2
<Mmike> ja cu ovu vozit jos godinu dana i onda kupit 4 godine staru
<ivoks> vidi ovo
<ivoks> cek, ovo je los primjerak
<Mmike> We apologize for any inconvenience! If you are in need of assistance please call our mobile.de Customer Support under : 030 81097 601
<Mmike> los :)
<jelly> Mmike: gle, nema zena nema deca, pusti ga da se veseli
<ivoks> http://suchen.mobile.de/auto-inserat/mercedes-benz-e-200-cgi-sportpaket-amg-styling-amg-navi-7-g-t-freiburg-im-breisg/192000757.html
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/crna-kronika/zapljena-laznjaka-teska-26-milijuna-eu-956050
<Mmike> pa bas zato bi si morao kupit neki roadster
<Mmike> a ne e klasu :)
<jelly> ak ga veseli kvalitetna mrcina
<Mmike> ivoks: zakaj na mobile.de gledas?
<Mmike> ma jasta
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> mercedes :)
<Mmike> ivoks: osh i zlatni lanac isfurat uz to? :)
<ivoks> pusti ti to, dobri su to auti
<Mmike> ma uopce ne sumnjam u to
<Mmike> al'
<ivoks> http://suchen.mobile.de/auto-inserat/mercedes-benz-e-220-cdi-coupe-navi-leder-klima-einparkhilfe-gie%C3%9Fen/192980875.html
<ivoks> vidi ovo... 30.000 eura
<ivoks> nis
<ivoks> :D
<jelly> a homologacija i ta sranja
<Mmike> ma debilizacija
<Mmike> dat 30k za auto
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> jelly: samo trosarina, oko 5k eura
<jelly> to je 200kkn
<Mmike> za 15k eura dobijes 2 godine staru mazdu
<Mmike> ivoks: i PDV moras platit
<Mmike> ak kupujes iz .eu
<ivoks> ne moras, ako platis u njemackoj
<Mmike> moras kad ga uvozis u .hr
<jelly> neki iz firme su toliko dali za prosjecni SUV
<ivoks> a pdv u njemackoj je 6% manji
<ivoks> nema uvoza iz EU
<Mmike> frend kupio iz italije corolu neku
<Mmike> ili avensis
<Mmike> ili sta vec
<Mmike> i sjebo se tak s kalkulacijom jer je moro PDV platit
<jelly> onda su ga zeznuli
<ivoks> ako je kupio od privatne osobe, onda da
<ivoks> jer nije platio pdv u italiji
<ivoks> glupan :)
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> kad kupis, javi, iz prve ruke :)
<ivoks> ko i ova ekipa sa svicarcima
<ivoks> 'nismo znali'
<Mmike> ja i dalje brijem da je bedastoca dat 30k eura za mercedesa :)
<Mmike> pa nisu znali
<Mmike> mislim
<ivoks> kaj koji k nisi znao, bio si pohlepan i glup
<jelly> s/mercedesa/auto/
<Mmike> sta sam ja znao da ce menu u eurima narast rata?
<Mmike> jelly: i to
<ivoks> http://suchen.mobile.de/auto-inserat/mercedes-benz-e-200-cdi-blueefficiency-navi-vorr%C3%BCst-parkass-idar-oberstein/196013376.html
<ivoks> taxi ^ :)
<jelly> Mmike: kak nisu znali?  Tadasnji guverner je u par navrata rekao na tv da treba biti oprezan sa naoko povoljnim kredama
<ivoks> ma to su sve budale
<ivoks> ja bi im naplatio kaznu za glupost
<jelly> pametnom dosta, a bedasti nasjedne na bilo kakvu reklamu
<ivoks> a ne banke tlacio
<Mmike> uopce ak kupujes stvari na kredit si konj
<jelly> banke su bezobrazno reklamirale i nisu jasno rekle rizike
<Mmike> pogotovo stvari poput stana, na 10+ godina
<jelly> po meni krivnja je tu pola pola
<ivoks> zasto mercedes
<ivoks> zatko kaj ce za 20 godina njemacka biti kalifat, pa je ovo skoro pa zadnja prilika kupiti kvalitetno vozilo :)
<ivoks> a trajat ce 20 godina
<Mmike> ivoks: djaba ti to sve ako zlatni lanac ne ubodes
<ravilov> <ivoks> ja bi im naplatio kaznu za glupost   <--- pa sta mislis da sad placaju? :)
<SilverSpace> no da kuhani kukuruz
<ravilov> ok... SilverSpace misli da sad placaju kuhani kukuruz
<ravilov> zanimljiva teorija
<SilverSpace> kaj placaju
<ravilov> sve ti pise gore
<jelly> nis pametno
<ravilov> ipak sve pise :p
<SilverSpace> ne volem citat
<jelly> nisi nis propustio, osim sto ivoks oce kupit mecku iz druge ruke
<darko2> macki mi curi neki kurac iz oka
<darko2> vdodit veterinaru il ne, pitanje je sad?
<ivoks> kraj toliko drugih macaka...
<ivoks> :)
 * darko2 slaps ivoks
<jelly> vet ce mozda znati procijeniti jel virusna ili bakterijska infekcija i prepisati lijekove
<jelly> pitam se dal bi macki stetio oblog kamilica
<darko2> ne bi, vidio sam po forumima da to savjetuju
<darko2> al bum je ja frkno vetu danas
<jelly> to ja sebi stavim, i radi
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zS7jRay8ak # luuudi
<datase> YouTube: SLAĐANA MILOŠEVIĆ - MIKI,MIKI - 0:02:58 - 147,498 views
<jelly> glupi google i jubito, ne daje autocomplete za videosex 
<markosejic> d danž
<SilverSpace> bu ha ha
<obruT> o jebo ove gtk teme, nemos nac neku da normalno izgleda
<ravilov> obruT, tell me about it
<ravilov> ja vec odustao
<ravilov> za gtk2 je bilo bas odlicnih, za gtk3 sve drek
<SilverSpace> obruT: ja odavnoo odustao sve na default
<ravilov> navodno devovi nonstop nesto kopaju i mijenjaju po gtk3 i nikad nista nije kompatiblno pa su dizajneri lagano odustali
<obruT> ma ovaj ambience mi je jos izdrziv samo da u faking terminalu malo bolje istakne koji je trenutno selektirani tab, nista vise ne trazim
<ravilov> ja bi samo lijepo slozenu tamnu temu a da nije bas crna
<ravilov> za gtk2 koristim nox i odlicna je, e da ima tak nesto za gtk3...
<Mmike> Doso mi je Dave's Gourmet: Ultimate Insanity
<jelly> koliko je to skovila
<obruT> Mmike: jel fotkas u raw ili jpg ?
<obruT> pitanje i za ostale sa SLR-om :)
<obruT> sljedece pitanje je naravno koji SW koristite za RAW obradu :)
<SilverSpace> kaj je to raw
<obruT> snimanje sirovih podataka sa fotica
<obruT> koje onda poslije "razvijes" u jpg
<jelly> ogromne sliketine koje skupi fotic spremi u "sirovom" obliku "direktno" sa senzora
<jelly> raw doslovno znaci sirov
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/sokantno/napad-u-zagrebackom-zoo-u-zebra-je-mu-odgrizla-mali-prst-380433
<SilverSpace> kud prste guras
<obruT> 24 sata - *sokantno*
<SilverSpace> moju frendicu magaree ugrizlo na bozic, bile zive jaslice 
<obruT> hehe :)
<obruT> vjerojatno se nije ispovijedila prije Bozica :)
<obruT> a ni pricestila
<ravilov> SilverSpace, kak ti se da stalno citat to silno zutilo :)
<ravilov> tamo stvarno nema bas nista korisno
<SilverSpace> Zebra , Suarez
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> ravilov: a gle nemam drugog posla
<ravilov> ma imas
<ravilov> uvijek se ima
<ravilov> samo ti se ne da :p
<SilverSpace> istina ljenjcuga
<SilverSpace> cekam samo f1
<obruT> SilverSpace: na cemu gledas ?
<SilverSpace> f1
<SilverSpace> rtl tv
<SilverSpace> njemacki
<SilverSpace> i svaku nedjelju nas rtll daje duzi sazetak
<SilverSpace> lenovo vise telefona prodalo nego racunala 
<obruT> eto, umjesto da citas 24h, fino na krov i okreni antenu prema svetoj geri... pa ces gledat na slo2 u HD-u
<jelly> jel?
<SilverSpace> obruT: ne mogu jer sam iza sljemena 
<jelly> kod mene se ponekad vidi slo2 na sobnu antenicu
<SilverSpace> probao dobit signal ali ne ide 
<jelly> jos kad bi imao tuner, mogao bi strimat van
<SilverSpace> mpeg4
<obruT> ja imam sobnu i hvatam super... slovenci emitiraju i prvi i drugi i u HD-u... naravno, ako im je izvorni source nije u HD-u rade upscale, ali sam skuzio da u dosta sportskih prijenosa imaju originalni HD stream
 * jelly ima samo sobnu, jer su u zgradi posvadjani i zadnjih 15 godina ne popravljaju antensku instalaciju
<SilverSpace> a i onaj slovenac je dosadan 
<obruT> ja razmisljam da napravim nocnu diverziju i provucem kabel sa vrha zgrade do stana po vanjskom dijelu i to da ne ide blizu susjednih balkona da nitno ne moze precvikat :P
<SilverSpace> jelly: ni kod nas ne radi odavnoo to propalo od kad je kabelska
<obruT> rado bih si satelitsku upogonio, a sa svoje strane zgrade nebrem hvatat zanimljive satelite pa bih morao na krov
<obruT> a stav predstavnika stanara je naravno "pa imas kablovsku"... na kojoj naravno nema nis meni zanimljivo
 * jelly nema ni kablovski ni iptv ni nita
<jelly> ni klun, ni nogice
<ravilov> obruT, onda si ocigledno prezahtjevan za njihove standarde :p
<jelly> obruT: mi _nemamo_ predstavnika stanara :-)
<obruT> nemam ni ja, samo antenicu, ali s njom hvatam dosta programa :) 
<jelly> beat that
<ravilov> dobro da je mala
<ravilov> ako je treba sakrit... ;)
<obruT> no, ak mi sve to dosadi upogonim xbmc pluginove pa preko njih gledam hrpu tv streamova
<obruT> ravilov: :) ne pomaze ak imas blesavu zenu
<SilverSpace> U Hrvatskoj 18 osoba pod nadzorom zbog moguće zaraze ebolom
<jelly> meh
<jelly> to cudo em nije dovoljno infektivno, em previse brzo ubija
 * jelly igra Plague, Inc na mobitelu https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.miniclip.plagueinc&hl=en
<jelly> s takvom boljkom nemres pobit pola covjecanstva u toj igri, prvo treba razviti infektivnost pa tek onda bildati otpornost i letalnost bolestine
<jelly> (cilj je naravno pobiti 100% populacije)
<Mmike> obruT: raw, lightzone
<Mmike> iako u zadnjih godinu dana fotkam s mobitelom samo
<igustin> da ne odgovaram svakom pojedinačno... da, znam za ovu vijest: http://bit.ly/1yRXUkh Ne, nisam sretan; ne, ne znam više informacija i ne znam da li je i koliko točna, želim vjerovati da nije ;)
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/car-charlie-sheen-odrzao-lekciju-svim-bogatasima-koji-se-ovih-dana-zalijevaju-ledenom-vodom/766157.aspx
<jelly-home> igustin: teehee
<jelly-home> (naslov: "Munich, Germany realizes that deploying Linux was a disaster, going back to Windows")
<obruT> igustin: ajd, bar ga francuski meteorolozi jos uvijek koriste :)
<obruT> danas nam je dosla nova kolegica na posao i prvi zadatak koji je dobila je da si instalira linux na komp :)
<SilverSpace> :)
 * obruT smislja kako natjerat grub da odabere particiju za bootanje ovisno o nekom vanjskom podrazaju :P
<SilverSpace> http://autoklub.jutarnji.hr/vozili-smo-mercedes-cls/1213352/
<jelly-home> obruT: ako je vanjski podrazaj tipkovnica, jednostavno
<obruT> nije :)
<jelly-home> kak nije
<obruT> u mom slucaju je to samo komplikacija :)
<obruT> recimo da komp nema tipkovnicu
<jelly-home> odes kursorom do menija i kliknes enter
<jelly-home> zasto ne bi imao tipkovnicu?
<obruT> pa jer nema :) nema ni mis :)
<jelly-home> jel ima serial?
<obruT> vis vraga, nisam isprobao usb daljinski koji u biti emulira tipkovnicu
<obruT> dakle, htio bih na htpc na novu particiju naselit novi linux i novi xbmc bez da se stari ista dira i da mogu po potrebi bootat jedan ili drugi bez tipkovnice
<jelly-home> bootaj sa usb sticka.
<jelly-home> bez tipkvnice!
<obruT> palo mi je na pamet da upiknem usb stick na koji naselim samo grub koji ce po defaultu bootati drugi linux
<obruT> imam usb "produzni" koji mi viri ispod tv-a za cudne potrebe :)
<SilverSpace> ?
<jelly-home> obruT: moze i to, tak je nebitno dal ce citati kernel i rootfs sa samog sticka ili sa diska
<obruT> ma htio bih bas na disk naselit jer ce mozda to novo postati produkcija jednog dana :)
<obruT> a i da imam "real feeling"
<obruT> najveca zajebancija ce biti natjerati usb tv tuner natjerat na novom kernelu :P
#ubuntu-hr 2014-08-19
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<drj_cro> jutro
<jaizza_> dobro jutro radni narode
<jaizza> radni narod radi
<jaizza> mmmmmmmm
<rut> mmmm . sto jedes slatko ?
<rut> ili imas lizu kakvu ? :P
<jaizza> ne jedem niš
<jaizza> nego
<rut> konacno si digla glavu od stola :)
<rut> nema te vidjet danima 
<jaizza> vi ćete mi sigurno znati pomoći: gdje mogu skinuti skype portabilnu (novu jer drek ne radi na ovoj verziji koju imam) verziju bez popratnih virusa i bakterija?
<jaizza> rut: vrat mi se ukočio
<jaizza> rut: rješavam programerske probleme
<jaizza> kad si ne znaju sami ;-)
<rut> da da .. reko bi ti od cega ti se ukocio al znam da ti to neradis .. 
<rut> pa ajde . vjerovat cu da je od posla 
<rut> neznam .. kakav portable skype . sto je to ?
<obruT> skype treba zabranit
<obruT> i viber
<rut> sve treba zabranit
<obruT> ne, samo ove spijunske pizdarije
<rut> kad bi barem sunce izbacilo extra el. zracenje da sprzi sve na zemlji 
<rut> i da smo mirni par godina 
<obruT> pa ponisti zemljino magnetno polje na koji trenutak i nema problema :)
<rut> eee to su vec oni B produkcija filmovi na rtl i nova tv sto idu u kasne sate
<rut> ma koja B . C produkcija
<obruT> ne bi znao, ne gledam ni rtl ni novu
<rut> a nisi nista propustio :)
<jaizza> obruT: dakle, mogu zaključiti da ne znaš gdje se može skinuti portable skype
<obruT> samo preletim preko njih kad saltam jer nema nikad nis zanimljivo :)
<obruT> jaizza: nemam pojma sto je portable skype :)
<jaizza> :D
<obruT> ja sam mislio da je skype skype, jedan jedini :)
<obruT> i znam da na linuxu ne radi uvijek sve sto treba :P
<rut> na bsd-u vise opce ne radi 
<jaizza> obruT: to ti je i onaj skype koji staviš na štapić i nosaš uokolo sa sobom i gdje god ga pikneš - radi
<obruT> uff, ovako sam paranoican oko skypea, kamoli da ga upiknem u neki nepoznati komp
<obruT> moja pametna zena se sad na godisnjem preko javnog kompa u kampu ulogirala na mail
<obruT> ajme
<rut> :) . nemoj biti paranoican 
<rut> jaizza . ocemo se skypat ? :P
<rut> al u kasne nocne sate :P
<jaizza> rut: moram prvo nabavit
<jaizza> rut: ne radi mi više
<jaizza> majkrodrek veli da moram staviti na novu verziju
<obruT> poceli su forsat taj neki upgrade na novu verziju...
<obruT> tko zna sto nova verzija skriva
<Mmike> Ultimate Insanity za dorucak - ne bas mudra ideja! :)
<rut> jaizza: kakav skype trebas .  :)))
<jaizza> koji ide na stick
<jaizza> rut: ne treba mi stick
<jaizza> samo skype
<jaizza> stick imam
<rut> jel itko nju kuzi sto hoce :)
<rut> pa skini skype sa stranica i to je to 
<jaizza> rut eh da je tak jednostavno
<jaizza> nego
<jaizza> na poslu moram raditi na windozama
<jaizza> hoću neću
<rut> eee sad je komplicirano samo da se nebi morala skypat samnom u kasne sate
<jaizza> dođe mi neki zahtjev, nebitno, trebam poslati rezultat u excelu i sad exportam podatke u excel, hoću provjeriti tako da otvorim taj excel i ne da mi 
<jaizza> nikako
<rut> sad cu ti ja naci 
<rut> pomalo
<jaizza> naiđe kolega s help deska i pitam njega, veli on da sigurno nemam memorije, provjerim procese, koristi se 60% RAMa
<jaizza> pita me da li imam još koji excel dokument otvoren, ja provjerim - imam, veli on zagasi i prbaj otvoriti ovaj drugi
<jaizza> i fakat se drugi otvori
<jaizza> ja sam impresionirana kako windowsi rješavaju problem dva otvorena excel dokumenta
<rut_> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ilerhbo5sy6yn5t/Skype%206.18.0.105%20Portable%20by%20PortableAppZ.rar
<rut> eto ti
<jaizza> rut: :-) ok, skinem doma 
<jaizza> rut: nije me teško naći na skypetu
<jaizza> samo potražiš jaizzu ;-)
<rut> da da
<rut> kad budem sam :P
<rut> i u kasne sate
<jaizza> rut: definiraj kasne sate
<rut> 22h-23h
<rut> kad svi spavaju
<jaizza> ok, tu me još nađš budnu :)
<jaizza> opet mračnjarim u zadnje vrijeme
<rut> hmmm . a sto muz radi . :)
<jaizza> svaku večer isto ;)
<rut> pa ako je on budan onda necu skypa :)
<rut> evo provjerio ti to portable sranje . radi :)
<jaizza> rut: ljubi te teta ja u čelo
<jaizza> rut: hvala ti
<rut> vec ti ja to naplatim :)
<jaizza> rut: ne bojim te se ;)
<rut> pa nebi bilo dobro da se bojis . ne grizem 
<rut> al lajem :))))
<jaizza> šmajhlaš se uz nogu?
<rut> ovisi ciju i sto dobim :P
<jaizza> šmajhlanje obično izvuče neku poslasticu 
<rut> samo ako je zenska noga :)
<jaizza> e sad bi ti i birao još
<rut> aha .. crnka .. 
<jaizza> nego
<rut> a ti si smeda ;)
<jaizza> rut: smo mi to sami?
 * jaizza plavuša
<rut> e kad bi bili onda bi ja krenuo u akciju 
<rut> al nismo :)
<rut> i plavo prolazi .. :)
<rut> di je muffin danima ?
<rut> bit ce GO 
<jaizza> nema ga danima?
<jaizza> da se nije razbolio?
<rut> nevidjeh ga jucer tu 
<jaizza> pa to nije danima :D
<jaizza> si ga nazvao? pitao kak je?
<rut> koga . muffina ?
<jaizza> aha
<rut> kaj bi .. nek uziva na GO
<jaizza> znači, znaš da je na GO?
<rut> mene pitas . pa ti znas bolje nego ja :)
<rut> pretpostavljam .. 
<Mmike> mufin promjenio firmu
<Mmike> oso na Alljasku covjek
<Mmike> radi k'o drvosjeca i kuhar
<Mmike> veli da je super
<Mmike> nije vruce, kaze
<rut> hahaha
<rut> eto :)
<jaizza> eto ga na
<jaizza> do sad je radio samo jedan posao, a sad i drvosječa i kuhar
<rut> ak se pojavi a mene nebude recite mu da bi i ja tamo :)
<jaizza> kak to funkcionira uopće?
<jaizza> digne se u 5, posječe drvo dva, vrati se skuhat doručak, pa onda opet par drva sruši pa se vrati raditi ručak pa opet malo sječa pa večera
<jaizza> a gableci?
<rut> a one stvari ?
<Mmike> jaizza: vise misllim da klikce 
<Mmike> i gleda nagios alerte
<Mmike> dal' se drva krate i to
<Mmike> jaizza: kad ce novi idirekt?
<jaizza> Mmike: a ne smijem reći
<jaizza> javno
<jaizza> :-)
<jelly> reci mu tiho, tiho
<jaizza> jelly: ne usudim se
<jaizza> jelly: oženjen čovjek, a ja nemrem brzo trčat
<obruT> ih, mene ceka cjepanje drva za vikend...
<obruT> znaci da njega zovem upomoc :)
<Mmike> popizdit cu s puppetom
<Mmike> taman sam zaboravio koliko je to idijotski komad softvera
<Mmike> overengineered piece of crap 
<obruT> Mmike: nego, reci ti meni kak ti je na novom poslu ? jel zanimljivo ? jel traze jos ljudi ? :)
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> naporno malo :)
<Mmike> pre malo toga znam pa je puno toga za ucit
<obruT> aha :)
<obruT> pa ucenje novih stvari je plus :)
 * obruT razmislja da neke parsere rewritea u c-u da vidi koliko ce se ubrzat jer ovo traaaaaje...
<markosejic> d dan
<Mmike> obruT: zanimljivo pun kufer, fakat je super poso :)
<Mmike> za sad :)
<Mmike> neke stvari su naporne jer lupam cesto glavom u zid, pa dok to ne sjedne malo je jebiga
<Mmike> mislim da traze ljudi
<Mmike> tj, sigurna sam da traze
<Mmike> sigurna i masem sisama :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<markosejic> silver pozz
<SilverSpace> oj
<Mmike> cini se da amis nudi optiku kod mene doma
<Mmike> wo wo wo wo wo
<obruT> ja razmisljam da se mozda skinem na bnet, samo internet... htio bih se maknuti s telefonske linije
<SilverSpace> kisa
<drj_cro> \q
<vileni> hmda, zasto nema samo optika internet nego moras i telefon imati
<Mmike> bnet je govno
<Mmike> i bnet su idijoti
<Mmike> a ja sam poseban idijot jer se nemrem maknut s njih jos godinu dana sad :)
<Mmike> al' pustimo sad to
<Mmike> imam telku preko bneta
<Mmike> a ostalo preko amisa
<Mmike> idem po pizcu
<Mmike> bok
<vileni> meni je bnet super
<jelly> vileni: zato sto je hakom hrpa luzera
<jelly> also, zato sto svi ISPjevi vole uvalit "paket" 
<vileni> a cak me niti ne smeta sto kosta isto sa ili bez, ali ne zelim fiksni telefon
<jelly> tak sam ja uzeo na H1, internet i dobio telefon, pa me mamlazi zovu na fiksni
<jelly> sva sreca da ima 'droid aplikacija za router da routa poziv na mobitel preko wifija
<obruT> meni ide na zivce placanje neceg sto u biti ne koristim
<obruT> jos vise mi ide na zivce sto to placam svojoj firmi :P
<jelly> 0.0005 lipa od toga ide tebi natrag u placu ;-)
<vileni> obruT: jel i uvjetuju da moras imati tcom?
<jelly> obruT: meni je zbog ugovora o radu neudobno radit fush i slicno preko interneta od firme... u ugovoru pise da je sve sto radis sa sredstvima od firme njihovo
<jelly> u tom smislu mi vise odgovara imati internet od nekog drugog :-)
<obruT> vileni: ne uvjetuju... do prije nesto vremena smo imali povoljnije, al su nam sve ukinuli
<obruT> djubrad
<obruT> al kad treba preko privatnog adsl-a od doma nesto napravit, onda nitko nis ne pita tko placa tu liniju :P
<jelly> obruT: ukinuli su zato sto imamo 85% trzista pa HAKOM veli da takav igrac ne smije davati popust cak ni zaposlenicima
<jelly> (znam da znas, objasnjenje je za publiku)
<obruT> znam da
<Mmike> vileni: imas kabl njihov, ili?
<markosejic> d dan
<jaizza> ok, da malo udahnem
<ivoks> ajde u k tcom i telekomi u hr
<markosejic> jaizza pozz
<markosejic> ivoks pozz
<jaizza> markosejic: oj
<jaizza> ivoks: da ja idem?
<SilverSpace> udahni izdahni 
<markosejic> disi duboko
<SilverSpace> no da kojeg god tcom radnika znam ima ilegalnu brzinu ukljucenu 
<SilverSpace> placa najmanji paket a ima full brzinu 
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/navijaci-ne-zele-wi-fi-stadionu/135116.aspx
<jelly> eh, nes ti full brzine na tkomu
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> bas wifi na stadionima pa tu ne mozes sigurno nis surfat od zagusenja 
<Mmike> radim zlo
<Mmike> jedem kekse koje mazem s linoladom
<Mmike> bijelom
<Mmike> ima da mi grudi budu k'o trudnoj dojilji
<vileni> Mmike: imam bnet kabel, da
<jaizza> kad /me počne uzdisat duboko, nitko me više ne gleda u oči...
<vileni> kako sam zaspao nakon rucka
<vileni> jaizza: nesreco
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj se pripremas dojit bebu :)
<Mmike> vileni: pokreni simultano download i upload i uoci kako ti internet ne radi :)
<SilverSpace> vileni: spavas na poslu :)
<vileni> SilverSpace: daleko sam ja od posla :)
<vileni> Mmike: vec smo prosli kroz to jednom, i radi, ako poslozim qos :)
<vileni> nije idealno, ali radi
<Mmike> mosh poslozit qos ako ti oni s druge strane to posloze
<Mmike> inace ti djaba
<Mmike> ja sam upravo zato odustao
<Mmike> ssh mi stane kad saljem mail od 500k
<Mmike> nedo bog da zena salje novi uradak djeteta na fb
<Mmike> vileni: btw, znas da su ubili Urnebes? :(
<vileni> zasto mi moraju sloziti s druge strane? i znam, sjedio sam pokraj tebe kad su priopcili to? :)
<vileni> ja cijelo vrijeme cekam da vidim jel ces javiti alternativu
<Mmike> aaaaaaaa
<Mmike> fakat starim :)
<Mmike> da ,nismo nasli jos :(
<vileni> taman si mislio u kalendar staviti kad ono nema vise
<vileni> sad si nasao neki restorancic jos blize faksu, bakine tajne
<vileni> nadam se da nece uskoro propasti
<vileni> http://www.bakine-tajne.com/
<vileni> kosta malo vise nego sendvici koje obicno jedem, ili salate
<Mmike> http://www.tos-promet.hr/
<SilverSpace> koja opicena serija http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2699128/
<vileni> SilverSpace: ti samo sf gledas? :)
<markosejic> hm gledam trailer zanimljivo
<SilverSpace> vileni: yep samo opicene got i bb me ne zanima
<markosejic> totalno istina
<obruT> got je sapunica, bb gledljiv, ali ne tak super kak svi melju :)
<jelly> bb?
<obruT> breaking bad pretpostavljam :)
<jelly> breaking bad.
<jelly> nisam skuzio u kontekstu
<obruT> jedna od serija koju sam pogledao i necu vise nikad
<markosejic> breaking bad pokazuje stanje u us bez uljepsavanja
<jelly> doctor who pocinje opet krajem mjeseca
<obruT> za razliku recimo od the wire koju sm pogledo 3x :)
<obruT> nego, gdje ima za kupit hostije ? bas mi se jede nesto lagano s blagim okusom chipsa
<jelly> neposvecene? :-)
<obruT> naravno... jos da izgorim :)
<jaizza> vileni: kako nesrećo
<SilverSpace> obruT: lol
<jaizza> komad!
<jelly> nominalno se to zove nekak drukcije dok je nije posveceno, zar ne?
 * jelly nema pojma o katolickoj tradiciji
<jelly> s/ je//
<jaizza> obruT: imaš čips od jabuke 
<jaizza> u DMu
<jaizza> lagano, zdravo, čipsasto
<obruT> jebiga, vec kupih franckov s paprikom :)
<jaizza> jelly: kak bi se reklo da nije posvećeno? pogansko?
<obruT> nemaju hostiju u ducanu :P
<jelly> jaizza: pojma
<obruT> jelly: nemam pojma, nas nisu ucili nista drugo osim hostija
<jaizza> osim toga, hostija se ne smije uzimati neposvećena
<jaizza> niti više od jedne dnevno
<obruT> hostija se ne smije uzet ak si zgrijesio od zadnje ispovijedi
<jaizza> ni to
<jaizza> ovi popovi koji imaju gro vjernika pod sobom su svojedobno dobili posebnu dozvoluda smiju služiti dvije mise
<jaizza> hm, ili je to bilo više od dvije..
<obruT> od nas su obicno bile dvije ili tri, u 8 i 11, a i poslijepodnevna u 17h
<obruT> govorim o dobu dok sam pohodio crkvu, dakle osamdesete
<jaizza> obruT: isti pop?
<obruT> a mali gradic, nema puno stanovnika
<obruT> isti da
<jaizza> je, svojevremeno nisu mogli držati misu za više duša.. danas ih samo pobroji
<jaizza> nego
<jaizza> vrijeme je da krenem doma
<jaizza> dosta je za danas
<jaizza> l8r g8rs 
<SilverSpace> hm bi ne bi nadogradio android 4.1 na 4.2
<SilverSpace> dilema
<SilverSpace> navodno da na 4.2 bolje radi xbmc
<jelly> SilverSpace: jel sada, sa starim fw, radi sve sto treba radit?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> osim sto steka xbmc kod prelazenja kroz menu
<SilverSpace> mygica media player
<ivoks> pa...
<ivoks> vrijeme je okusati srecu na eurojackpotu
<ivoks> jos kad bi lutrija.hr radilo...
<jelly> SilverSpace: ak mozes naflesat natrag stari... go ahead
<ivoks> 282 milijuna kuna
<obruT> ja da dobim te pare odmah bi kupio novi bicikl
<obruT> ijao sunce ti... 
<obruT> wtf... instalirao sad novi eclipse, a sucelje ajme sta su napravili od toga
<jelly> obruT: da ja dobim te pare isto bi ti kupio novi bicikl
<obruT> jelly: hvala !
<obruT> navijacu da dobijes
<jelly> kako veli vic, Prst sa Neba i udarac groma koji veli "jebemu Mujo uplati vec jednom taj listic"
<obruT> no super, pokrenuo sam aplikaciju bez da sam napravio md5sum prije
<obruT> sad ak nije dobar gasim komp i radim reinstalaciju
<jelly> md5sum `which md5sum`
<jelly> dun dun DUNNN
<obruT> dobar je :P
<jelly> bar tako sad veli
<obruT> jao zasto su sjebali sucelje u eclipsu... sad bi najradije na stariju verziju, a opet nova je nova
<jelly> dok god nisu SVI MENIJI U CAPS LOCKU dobro je
<obruT> ma nisu, ali bole me oci dok gledam u to
<obruT> sve bijelo i blijesti
<SilverSpace> obruT: pa valjda bi nam svima kupio novi biciklo :)
<SilverSpace> celavi ima i za vas spas http://doktor.jutarnji.hr/lijek-za-celavost-koji-djeluje--znanstvenici-u-potpunosti-uspjeli-nadomjestiti-gubitak-kose/1214157/
<obruT> SilverSpace: eh, ti vise preferiras traktor ak se ne varam ? :)
<obruT> da ne bude zabune: bicik - http://tinyurl.com/mz6o2gz    traktor - http://www.basilicatamtbtour.it/home/cover/cover.jpg
<SilverSpace> bome ovaj je orao :)
<obruT> inace, planiram si nabavit novi traktor... stari cu poklonit frendu
<obruT> gledam sto se nudi na trzistu, katastrofa
<SilverSpace> obruT: ovaj je ljepi bike ali rijetke sbice slomio bi se pod menom 
<obruT> ne znam zasto ne postoji model bicikla kakav ja sad imam, onak, nemoguce naci
<SilverSpace> pa kaj trazis 
<obruT> pa onak, da ima solidnu uravnotezenu grupu
<SilverSpace> bar sad ima izbora 
<obruT> ja recimo imam deore grupu, na cijelom biciklu, dakle i rucice i mjenjaci i nabe i pogon... sve
<obruT> a sad jebote dobis LX zadnji mjenjac, alivio prednji, tektro kocnice, neke znj nabe i neke sugave jeftine diskove
<SilverSpace> e da moraju negdje sedit 
<obruT> onak, nemos kupit bicikl za 4k kuna a da nema diskove
<obruT> i naravno da dobijes smece od opreme
<SilverSpace> na mojem je bilo sve ok osim prednjeg pogona to sam za godinu dana poderao i kupio bolji 
<obruT> ja ovo svoje cudo imam evo 10 godina i sve radi kak spada
<obruT> a ganjo sam ga posvuda i imao dosta padova :)
<SilverSpace> neki dan sam izvadio osovinu i gledam kak su se konusi istrosili 
<SilverSpace> zadnji kotac 
<obruT> rijesit cu ga se samo zato sto sam ga tih 10 godina vozio prevelikog, sad kad imam specku po mjeri i kad vidimo koliko je to udobnije, uopce mi se ne da sjesti na traktor
<obruT> i cini mi se da sad 29"-ke nekak ko da prevladavaju :P
<obruT> u nekim ducanima ima vise modela 29-ki nego 26
<SilverSpace> da sad je 29 u modi 
<SilverSpace> zensko pomodarstvo
<SilverSpace> svece to bolje
<obruT> meni se to isto cini... onak, zasitilo se malo trziste pa ajmo isfurat nesto novo
<SilverSpace> mada su ok ja probao ok je 
<SilverSpace> brzi si od 26
<SilverSpace> nizbrdo
<vileni> meni je za daily bolji 29, za sumu bi radije 26
<vileni> ali sad su krenuli sa 27.5 kao univerzalnim rjesenjem
<SilverSpace> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/08/ubuntu-mate-remix-course-become-official-flavour
<ravilov> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152627687044429
<obruT> ja koristio MATE do vikenda, nakon friske 14.04 instalacije dovidjenja MATE
<ravilov> fvwm -> fvwm2 -> wm -> icewm -> xfce
<ravilov> i to je to, xfce je tu vec preko 3 godine
<ravilov> flirtao sam i sa kde/gnome ali to nije trajalo duze od par dana
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/91pKzD
<SilverSpace> unity
<ravilov> SilverSpace, ne trabunjaj, to na slici nije unity
<ravilov> inace unity je zlo samo takvo
 * ravilov hides
 * jelly-home koristio unity 3 tjedna na moru i nije ni bolje ni gore od kojeg drugog sucelja
<SilverSpace> ha ha ha http://is.gd/WCrvux
<SilverSpace> jelly: kaj nije jedinstvena :)
<jelly-home> ima 2d pager, sa nvidia karticom nije bagavo, uglavnom radi svoj posal i nije previse nametljivo
<jelly-home> gumb x sa lijeve strane je cudan izbor.
<ravilov> jelly-home, ne moze bit ni bolje ni gore kad je potpuno drugacije od vecine drugih sucelja
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: uzivaj http://imgur.com/r/tightdresses
<ravilov> jelly-home, no s druge strane, ako ga koristis samo da bi pokrenuo chomre ili stavec i onda zaboravis na njega, onda da, tebi nije nista drugaciji od kernela koji takodjer u normalnom radu uglavnom ne vidis :)
<jelly-home> "potpuno drugacije?"
<jelly-home> ma jok, svaki tiled wm je 1000% drugaciji
<jelly-home> ovdje su samo sitnice izmijenjane
<jelly-home> u odnosu na windows 2012 R2 na kojem sam se danas totalno stiltao, ovo je mila majka (prvi dodir s metro suceljem)
<ravilov> dunno, moguce da je slican drugim tiled wm-ovima, ja sam mislio uglavnom na klasicnu desktop paradigmu
<ravilov> nda, metro sluzi jedino tome da se dodje do normalnog desktopa
<jelly-home> ne.  Slican je "klasicnoj desktop paradigmi"
<ravilov> isto kao sto IE sluzi samo tome da se downloada firefox/chrome :)
<ravilov> jelly-home, ok
<jelly-home> tiled wm su nesto sto big zvao potpuno drukcijim, za razliku od unityja koji je samo pokupio par elemenata od maca
<jelly-home> to je bio 12.04, nadam se da su u 14.04 ispravili najbitnije (skrivanje menija aplikacije, na primjer)
<ravilov> mozda sam ja cudan ali su izgleda tih "par elemenata" meni sasvim dovoljni da me iziritiraju toliko da ne zelim to koristiti
<jelly-home> za mjesec dana bi se bez problema navikao na ovo
<ravilov> moguce
<ravilov> pitanje je samo zasto kad vec imam sto imam i funkcionira mi savrseno :)
<jelly-home> sto si stariji teze je mijenjati navike
<ravilov> da, dijelom jer vise ne vidis razlog zasto
<ravilov> sta radi ne diraj
<jelly-home> cak i kad je ono novo objektivno bolje, ili korisnije, ili jednostavnije
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: :P http://i.imgur.com/DQFhLaM.gif
<jelly-home> ako kliknes na sort by "most viewed", pola ih je NSFW
<jelly-home> 'djenje
<ravilov> jelly-home, staro i losije na koje si navikao je uvijek (bar trenutno) bolje od novog i boljeg koje ne znas koristit :p
<jelly-home> ravilov: exactly.  To znaci da si star. :-)
<ravilov> agreed
<SilverSpace> U povijesti igre Eurojackpot gledajući prema veličini i broju stanovnika Slovenija je daleko najsretnija zemlja. Do sada su u susjedstvo otišla čak dva Eurojackpota, u Hrvatsku jedan, a npr u Španjolsku, Nizozemsku ili Švedsku - niti jedan. 
<SilverSpace> pa ti igraj 
<ravilov> motiku i u polje, zaradit pare na posten nacin
<ravilov> ili kramp i kopat kanale
<ravilov> :p
<jelly-home> sad kad se moze uklikat preko interneta, jednostavnije je igrat eurodjekpot nego kopat 
<obruT> obozavam kad stavim novu distru i dobijem novije verzije sw-a od kojih ocekujem da ak nist drugo, jednako rade kao i prije ak ne i bolje, ali kita... 
<jelly-home> bijelog kita
<SilverSpace> kita ubojice
<vileni> o budz0r 
#ubuntu-hr 2014-08-20
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<SilverSpace> dan
<jaizza> komad!
<SilverSpace> oj jaizza 
<SilverSpace> kaj se radi 
<jaizza> a na poslu sam
<jaizza> kaj da i velim
<jaizza> kod tebe?
<SilverSpace> nis ljencarim 
<jaizza> lijepo
<ravilov> SilverSpace, pazi, mogo bi se naviknut, i sta ces onda? :p
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> vijetnam i sad postali saveznici
<ivoks> japan i sad poklanjaju vojnu opremu vijetnamu
<ivoks> sprema li se rat s kinom?
<ivoks> predsjednik vijetnama u juznoj koreji
<ivoks> hm
<ravilov> mozda izjednacavanje vojne moci u svrhu sveopceg mira
 * ravilov idealist i optimist
<ivoks> pa to je sigurno cilj A
<ivoks> ali uvijek treba imati plan B :)
<ivoks> svi su se namjerili na kinu
<ivoks> kina nema vise prijatelja u aziji
<ivoks> jer svima pokusava nesto uzeti
<jelly> pa, na koga ce se drugog namjerit?
<ivoks> ne bi me zacudilo da nesto pukne
<ivoks> filipini, juzna koreja, japan, vijetnam, sad... svi ih zele vratiti natrag pod kontrolu
<ivoks> a ni sjeverna koreja im vise nije frend :)
<ivoks> al to je malo bitno
<jelly> mozda to kinezi rade vise radi drzanja mira u kuci nego radi stvarne ekonomske ili geopoliticke potrebe
<ivoks> sto god bio uzrok, poslali su 80 ratnih brodova pred vijetnam
<jelly> napinjanje misica
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> i sad americki general slijece u vijetnam
<ivoks> nakon takvog rata, postaju saveznici
<ivoks> japan daruje brodove
<ivoks> kina, koliko god je velika, ne bi mogla drzati toliko fronti
<jelly> savez kine i rusije ce biti zanimljiv
<jelly> (i logican)
<SilverSpace> bio jucer zanimljiv dokumentarac o kini i rastu naciolizma u kini 
<ivoks> jelly: to ce trajati dok rusija ne skuzi da kina hoce i malo rusije :)
<SilverSpace> kinezi smatraju da im je vlada slaba i da se ponasaju poput slabica i kukavice 
<jelly> meni je fascinantna cinjenica da su kinezi uspjeli potrpati toliki teritorij, sa bar 20 nacija, pod jednu kapu
<ivoks> da, dok ne pukne
<ivoks> a vec im puca na zapadu
<jelly> (prije 300-400 godina)
<ivoks> hani su prejaki
<ivoks> to ti je isto kao irak
<ivoks> u manjem broju
<ivoks> pa pogle sad
<jelly> jos je saddam bio jako pozitivna figura za stabilnost iraka
<SilverSpace> hm
<jelly> da se EU nije ponijela kao pickice i pomogla americi 2003, irak mozda ne bi bio u takvom kurcu kao sad
<SilverSpace> irakuu nema pomoci 
<jelly> ako su vec morali uvesti novi rezim, bilo bi bolje da je to napravio kompletni nato i eu
<jelly> SilverSpace: sad ne, i to je velki problem
<jelly> brijem da kina, kao i rusija, kupuju vrijeme i stite se od unutarnjih problema
<ivoks> citao sam jednu knjigu
<ivoks> je vise-manje sci fi, ali objasnjava probleme koje SAD ima s kinom
<ivoks> act of war
<ivoks> kina u toj knjizi unistava sad, ili zeli to napraviti
<ivoks> i to kroz trecu stranu, islamisticke debile
<ivoks> i onda dolazi kao spasitelj
<jelly> a cinjenica da putin misli da je kupovati vrijeme na taj nacin manje zlo znaci da ima puno internih trzavica
<ivoks> i trazi zemlju za pomoc
<ivoks> ameri su duzni kini pun kufer
<ivoks> ne mogu to platiti
<ivoks> a i ne mogu jos puno cekati
<jelly> USA ce proci jako lose, jednom kad im se narod pobuni
<ivoks> mislim da ce to biti prvi svjetski rat u kojem ce europa cekati sa strane
<ivoks> iako
<ivoks> sigurno bi se francuzi rado vratili u indokinu :)
<ravilov> ivoks, izmedju amerike i kine, europa je nekako... u sredini
<SilverSpace> CHINA: TRIUMPH AND TURMOIL
<ravilov> sumnjam da ce samo sjedit i cekat :)
<SilverSpace> to si pogledajte 
<ravilov> stosta ce se dogadjat preko eu
<ivoks> desavat ce se
<ivoks> ali nece biti ratno
<ivoks> vec muljaze
<jelly> treba citat stripove, Martha Washington ;-)
<ivoks> europa nema snage za rat
<ivoks> osim ako ju se ne dirne
<ivoks> a onda, pomoz boze...
<ravilov> ma da vidis
<ivoks> nitko ne kolje ko europljani :D
<ravilov> sad kad GB objavi rat kini
<ivoks> europa pobije milijone i dvije godine kasnije sjedne za stol
<ivoks> to je iskustvo... puno ratovanja :D
<SilverSpace> nema vise globalnog rata danas samo puno lokalnih 
<jelly> ivoks: ma jok, kinezi "interno" pobili vise nego prvi i drugi "svjetski" rat skupa
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKyY0u8AJL4
<ivoks> drugo je to
<datase> YouTube: China: Triumph and Turmoil (2012) - Ep1 - 1/4 - 0:13:07 - 46,241 views - 142 likes / 13 dislikes
<ivoks> idem si rucak napraviti
<weshmashian> mornin'
<ravilov> pobijeni ljudi su pobijeni ljudi
<SilverSpace> sumnja se da je u Austriji potvrđen prvi slučaj obolijevanja od virusa ebole
<SilverSpace> danas nisu svi ljudi 
<ravilov> ako izgleda ko covjek i smrdi ko covjek, mora da je covjek :p
<SilverSpace> S obzirom na to da je u zanemarivom riziku bio, onda on ide na najblaži stupanj nadzora, a to znači da sam prati svoje zdravstveno stanje kroz tri tjedna i ako dobije simptome zarazne bolesti, onda se javi epidemiologu i onda se dalje poduzimaju mjere. A ako je cijelo vrijeme kroz tri tjedna zdrav, onda se njegov zdravstveni nadzor zaključuje- potvrdio je za Novi radio dežurni epidemiolog zadarskog Zavoda za javno zdravstvo dr.Ivan Stipanov.
<SilverSpace> kakve su ovo gluposti
<jelly> gluposti protivu nepotrebnog panicarenja, rekao bih
<ravilov> SilverSpace, pa ti si taj sta cita portale koji samo pisu gluposti, sta se sad cudis :)
<SilverSpace> ravilov: ma da znam to :)
<jaizza> joj kak je meni lijepo u životu
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vd_OuqUAaI
<datase> YouTube: ДТП мотоциклист. - 0:00:33 - 424,561 views - 2356 likes / 24 dislikes
<SilverSpace> jaizza: podjeli i nama malo
<ivoks> pretinac.gov.hr mi ne radi, a vama?
<ivoks> al ako dodam https://, onda bude nesto :)
<jelly> imam reklame u tom pretincu :-(
<ivoks> drzavne reklame :)
<jelly> pa jebo ih
<ivoks> kaj si duzan? :)
<jelly> nisam nista duzan, "novo kolo nagradne igre"
<ivoks> Počinje nova sezona nagradne igre
<ivoks> "BEZ RAČUNA SE NE RAČUNA"
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> %$@#!
<ivoks> tog ima samo kod nas
<ivoks> a ne mozes odogovoriti 'zbilja, drzavni servis?'
<jelly> drzava ti da webmail umjesto imap ili nes normalno, i onda jos salje smece
<ivoks> kako bi volio dobiti na lutriji
<ivoks> pa da si kupim maslinik
<jelly> koliko bi te opce dosao maslinik
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> ne bi puno
<ivoks> da proizvedem jedno 10.000 litara
<ivoks> pa malo badema
<ivoks> pa to smiksati u bocu od deci i po
<ivoks> i prodati za 12 dolara bocu u kanadi
<ivoks> 4,5 milijona prihoda godisnje
<ravilov> a ti tu trulis s racunalima i tehnologijom
<ivoks> ajde, neka je i 8 dolara
<ivoks> ravilov: ja sam skakavac
<ivoks> planiram napustiti IT prije nego cloud balon pukne
<ivoks> i onda masline i turizam
<ivoks> kakvi ekrani
<ivoks> opet moram u ameriku, pa joj...
<ivoks> pa onda u pariz... pa joj...
<jelly> raid1 od 2+1 200GB ssda se rebuilda za 5 minuta
<jelly> valjda ne budu dva krepala u roku 5 minuta :->
<SilverSpace> grmi 
<SilverSpace> nekak cudno
<SilverSpace> ko veber
<SilverSpace> Vettel has signed a contract with McLaren. No confirmation. Nothing official 
<obruT> jebemti f5, loadbalancere, mrezu i sve :P
<ivoks> sad imamo i to
<ivoks> http://www.livecamcroatia.com/promet/european-coastal-airlines-split-divulje-web-kamera/
<ivoks> http://www.digitaljournal.com/life/travel/modern-aviation-history-in-split-croatia-as-eca-hydroplane-lands/article/398081
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<ivoks> ste vidli onog lika koji je obojao petokraku usred moskve u ukrajinske boje? :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: pak te zovem na pifu da dijelimo pa nećeš ;)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Riječka policija izvijestila je u srijedu da je privela 49-godišnjaka zbog ispisivanja grafita neprimjerenog sadržaja
<SilverSpace> lol sad bi ja grafite iso sarat 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTZbY06U0qk
<datase> YouTube: Carrier Operations - F-18 in HD - 0:04:10 - 778,524 views - 5958 likes / 71 dislikes
<SilverSpace> jebeno
<ivoks> idem
<ivoks> oraditi ostatak sastanaka s plaze
<ivoks> odraditi
<obruT> dobar spot, losa glazba http://vimeo.com/103728987
<SilverSpace> kaj je tu dobro 
<SilverSpace> http://vimeo.com/103875158
<markosejic> d vecer
<jelly> Ich bin Kevin Doran, der Chief Financial Officer von einem Finanzhaus , hier in Großbritannien. Grund für diese E-Mail ist , um Ihre Partnerschaft zu einem Geschäftsvorfall zu suchen , das uns eine gute Gelegenheit , sich in den Besitz eines herrenlosen Summe von $ 12,5 M ( zwölf Millionen , Fünfhundert Tausend US-Dollar Only)
 * Mmike ide doma sutra :(
<Mmike> 2 mjeseca su proletjela
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vd_OuqUAaI
<datase> YouTube: ДТП мотоциклист. - 0:00:33 - 1,712,460 views - 6445 likes / 127 dislikes
<Mmike> to mora bit' fejk
<SilverSpace> mislis
<SilverSpace> ne bi reko 
<Mmike> a ak nije fejk onda lik ima srece vise nego sjekira u medu
<SilverSpace> previse je ralisticno 
<SilverSpace> ln
<darko> ma fejk na kvadrat
<obruT> i tak... prokleti activemq klijent i njegovo glupavo ponasanje... kostalo me nekoliko sati ludila
#ubuntu-hr 2014-08-21
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<rut> dj
<markosejic> d jutro
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<markosejic> jaizza pozz
<markosejic> Crne gore podne je
<jaizza> ode striček
<rut> jel radi skype ?
<jaizza> rut: nisam imala cajta doma skidati ga :-(
<rut> znaci tako ... e pa vise od mene ne dobis nista 
<jaizza> rut: baš ništa
<jaizza> ?
<rut> nista ..
<rut> 0
<jaizza> rut: nemoj tako
<rut> necu s tobom vise ni pisat 
<rut> odoh 
<jaizza> :(
<rut> odoh citat jutarnji
<rut> bilo sto 
<jaizza> zamijenit ćeš me jutarnjim?!!?!?!?
<rut> ?!?!?! .. snaci ces se ti 
<jaizza> rut: nemoj me ostavljati
<jaizza> rut: falit ćeš mi puno
<jaizza> rut: kako se mogu iskupiti?
<rut> iskupit ces se ti dok dodem u zg :)
 * jaizza briše znoj sa čela
<jaizza> ima nade
<rut> naravno .. onda cemo vidjet koliko si jaka (kao sad na tipkovnici)
<jaizza> paaaa... ima me dosta...
<rut> ne u tom smislu ..
<rut> ne pravi se blesava ..
<rut> odoh .. moram radit
<jaizza> bye bye
<jaizza> Å¡mrc
<api984> https://translate.google.com/translate?act=url&depth=1&hl=en&ie=UTF8&nv=1&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http://m.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Linux-in-Muenchen-Stadtrat-verteidigt-LiMux-gegen-Buergermeister-2262506.html%3Ffrom-classic%3D1
<api984> ovo je netko citao valjda…. 
<obruT> ja sam procitao
<obruT> pa kad vidis to i bombasticni naslov iz t-portala, najradije bih otisao u urednistvno tportala i lupio samar kvazinovinarcicu koji je napiso clanak
<ivoks> nestalo struje
<SilverSpace> https://mvexel.github.io/thenandnow/#8/45.161/16.880
<SilverSpace> obruT: nije samo tportal ima ih još 
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/VqjK3Y
<weshmashian> mornin'
<obruT> SilverSpace: da, ali ovog bih mogao lako naci :)
<SilverSpace> Schumacher vjerojatno nikad vise nece bit sposoban ni da upravlja elektricnim kolicima 
<jaizza> komad!
<SilverSpace> oj jaizza 
<api984> obruT: bas sam i ja tako razmisljao… s palicom bi dosao tamo… kako rade blamazu na nacin da ocrne Linux ne valjda… ufff
<markosejic> d dan
<weshmashian> da, super, napast palicom nekog jer pljuje po linuxu pa se drugi dan cudit naslovu "linux fanatik zatuko novinara zbog naslova"
<weshmashian> i fail to see how could that go wrong :)
<obruT> mene bi to jednako zivciralo da je rijec o windowsima
<obruT> pogledas originalni clanak, a onda pogledas naslove i tekst ostalih clanaka i popizdis
<obruT> opcenito mi idu na zivce ti domaci novinarcici
<jelly> svi su copy/pasteali ono sranje sa netwina umjesto da su nasli njemacki izvor
<obruT> tak i izgleda, a to me isto fakat nervira... nitko se ne udostoji pogledati "glavni" izvor
<weshmashian> pa internet 'novinarstvo' je u kurcu vec dost dugo, iritira kak god okrenes
<jelly> weshmashian: internet?
<jelly> s/internet //
<jelly> ali mislim da nije nist vise ni manje u kurcu nego inace, samo sto to primijetis samo za one stvari di si ekspert
<jelly> korolar: svi ostali clanci o svim ostalim temama pored Linuxa i IT-ja su slicne kvalitete
<api984> jup jup svi seru i kenjaju i to je na kraju kupus smeca za popalit :D
<api984> zato mi je sve ravna crta i just dont care
<api984> so i dont worry
<api984> :D
<jelly> e, tu si u krivu :D
<api984> jelly: :D
<pkiller> alo alo... da vas pitam, jel postoji jos u hrvatskoj neki Angel Investment ? mislim da sam nekada citao po tim internet "novinama" :)
<jelly> restore backupa prek 100Mbps mreze je grozno spor
 * jelly ima za vratit 3TB smeca
<jelly> pkiller: oni koje znam su se vise orijentirali na inkubatore za startupe, npr. zipzg.com
<pkiller> recimo inkubator za pocetak svakako
<pkiller> e hvala ti jelly za ovaj link :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.cio.co.uk/insight/change-management/orwellian-doublethink-munich-open-source-switch/
<api984> SilverSpace: dobra…. zasto nemam kalendar, tasks,… zasto nema kalendara na smartphonu itd…. 
<api984> SilverSpace: od argumenata mislim da im fali activesync ili npr. syncml ili kolab za smartphone… sync kalendata iz TB na android ….. 
<jelly> to se sve da srediti ali je patnja
<jelly> osim toga: to su novi fichuri koje sigurno nisu trazili u inicijalnoj migraciji
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
#ubuntu-hr 2014-08-22
<Vlado9A3CY> hell o world :)
<rut> dj
<api984> jutro ...
<rut> hah .. to ivoks u 9:00 upali sklopku na ON (stedi struju i net) :))
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<rut> jutro neradnice
<rut> jesi vidjela ove nove privatnicke metode .. u 9:00 se pali struja i net i tek onda ljudi mogu tu :)
<jaizza> rut: a?
<rut> ma nista :)
<rut> ti si jos pod dojmom skypanja od nocas :P
<jaizza> rut: si me vidio?
<jaizza> rut: složila sam ga
<jaizza> upravo ga palim
<jaizza> i onda se prestrašio i zbrisao :D
<rut> ihh .. rebuildao gnome-shell pa se skrsio :)
<jaizza> se hoćeš povezati samnom?
<rut> da vidio .. uvijala si se ko zmija .. svaka cas 
<rut> *cast
<jaizza> rut: ovo si propustio  09:06 < jaizza> i onda se prestrašio i zbrisao :D
<rut> ko se prestrasio ?
<rut> pa vidio sam sve .. i uzivao .. :)
<rut> jos da sam imao kokice i colu :P
<jaizza> rut: to mi je u krvi
<rut> neka neka .. 
<rut> veceras moze opet :)
<rut> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uB61_srv4Pk
<datase> YouTube: Alphaville - Sounds Like a Melody (Live) - 2011 - 0:06:43 - 793,771 views - 2576 likes / 56 dislikes
<jaizza> rut: aj dogovorit ćemo se
<jaizza> od kad nema kolegice pored radia, samo se pušta ts ts umpa umpa ts ts ..
<rut> preuzmi kontrolu :)
<jaizza> kad već moramo slušati radio, okrenula sam na Radio Mariju kad sam došla prva na posao, ali su ga vratili na ovo natrag
<jaizza> previše ih je
<ivoks> well... fuck
<ivoks> koje nevrijeme sinoc
<rut> pa imas jutube
<jaizza> ivoks: gdje?
<ivoks> murter
<ivoks> 15 minuta je padalo
<rut> cuo sam 
<rut> i led
<ivoks> tuca, kisa, snijeg
<ivoks> pijavica
<ivoks> u 15 minuta cijelo mjesto se poplavilo
<ivoks> drveca porusila
<ivoks> ljude struja tresla
<ivoks> itd
<rut> i to led da pada nocu :)
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/v/t1.0-9/1902766_10204573954169311_7835904438330909430_n.jpg?oh=93dc53cea5cfc81d4b2dab7c8b734d74&oe=547689C1&__gda__=1417355256_498e4d86973317e5a3b71585c482a085
<ivoks> eto, to mi je iz dvorista
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/video--pijavica-poharala-murter-olujno-nevrijeme-s-grmljavinskim-pljuskovima-i-tucom-rastjeralo-sve-s-rive/1214768/
<obruT> "Usred pijavice nasli su se clanovi klape Sveti Florijan" :) 
<jaizza> brrrr
<jaizza> grozno
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> koje je ovaj droge pusio
<ivoks> http://suchen.mobile.de/auto-inserat/land-rover-range-rover-evoque-td4-5-t-pure-xenon-pdc-vorne-sinzheim-bei-baden/192423864.html?lang=de&pageNumber=1&__lp=50&scopeId=C&sortOption.sortBy=price.consumerGrossEuro&sortOption.sortOrder=DESCENDING&makeModelVariant1.makeId=14800&makeModelVariant1.modelId=10&makeModelVariant1.searchInFreetext=false&makeModelVariant2.searchInFreetext=false&makeModelVariant3.searchInFreetext=false&minFirstRegistrationDate=2013-
<ivoks> 336.988 EUR (Brutto)
<jelly-home> Es ist ein Fehler aufgetreten.
<jelly-home> http://suchen.mobile.de/auto-inserat/land-rover-range-rover-evoque-td4-5-t-pure-xenon-pdc-vorne-sinzheim-bei-baden/192423864.html radi.
<markosejic> d daa
<markosejic> d dan
<rut> reboot
<rut> ups
<markosejic> rut pozz
<Vlado9A3CY> ahoj
<markosejic> ohay
<Vlado9A3CY> ahoj marko ;)
<SilverSpace> dan
<jaizza> komad!
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTUAcDjbwAM
<datase> YouTube: Huge Fissure Near Hermosillo Mexico Just Opened Up. - 0:02:18 - 5,138 views - 196 likes / 5 dislikes
<SilverSpace> jaizza: kaj i danas radis?
<jaizza> SilverSpace: mekaj posebno je danas?
<jaizza> praznik koji mi je promakao???
<SilverSpace> uh petak danas 
<SilverSpace> ja mislio da je subota :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: o  LOL
<jaizza> lijepo je tebi u životu
<SilverSpace> eh ne pretjeruj :)
<jaizza> ovaj novi skype sucks :-(
<SilverSpace> ja skype koristim samo na ipadu 
<SilverSpace> sve drugo je koma 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> rat je neizbjezan, a sto se duze ceka veci problem http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/svijet/347442/Islamska-drzava-nadilazi-sve-sto-smo-do-sada-vidjeli.html
<SilverSpace> stoj na rukama http://www.index.hr/gc/slike_profila/4130/055e5237.jpg
<obruT> SilverSpace: nevalja, ledja nisu uza zid :P
<obruT> i noge su rasirene
<obruT> odnosno, stoj nevalja iovak ionak jer je naslonjena na zid :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/42178/kako-krade-mucka-djubrad-
<SilverSpace> obruT: :)
<markosejic> d dan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: f1 ak nisi na putu 
<jaizza> fakat botanicara nema danima
<jaizza> jel dobro čoek?
<SilverSpace> hm fakat
<SilverSpace> mozda se naljutio na nas 
<api984> tko zna sta ste mu rekli… :D
<jaizza> mene nije bilo!
<jaizza> ja nisam kriva!
<api984> jaizza: si sigurna :D… hahaha
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzxRvA6lZOw
<datase> YouTube: Terrifying crash during the shakedown stage of Rally Germany. - 0:01:31 - 294 views - 2 likes / 0 dislikes
<SilverSpace> dode mi netjak i pogleda tv "opet ti i tvoja formula"
<obruT> dobro kaze mali :)
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/laz.jpg
<jaizza> api984: misliš da baš zato što me nije bilo je rekao: nema nje, idem i ja! odlazim! zauvijek!
<jaizza> ?
<api984> jaizza: zezam te…. 
<jaizza> aaaaaa
<jaizza> a ja se ponadala
<api984> jaizza: nop… nisam mislio nis ozbiljno… 
<jaizza> danas nemreš nikome niš vjerovati
<api984> jaizza: true.
<api984> jaizza: na delu jos… ima kaj novog… na kojoj si distri?
<jaizza> api984: a?
<api984> jaizza: skip… 
<jaizza> cijeli red?
<api984> a da… 
<api984> stupid kvestions
<api984> :D
<jaizza> ah žene
<api984> jaizza: eh… previse pitanja u tiru… premali read buffer :D 
<tonil> ruganje tesko
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4r5CEMLyM0Q
<datase> YouTube: KREŠO i ŽUVI ϟ 06. MEGAMASA - 0:02:27 - 72,287 views - 313 likes / 8 dislikes
<tonil> ali pisma zakon
<DaRRk0> pozdrav
<DaRRk0> moze li pomoc trenutno sam na KDE desktopu zato sto sam bio primoram gnome shell radi ali kad kiknem gore na Activites ne pokazuje mi aplikacije nego zabaguje ekran pocrni mi i vrati me na desktop neka pomoc
#ubuntu-hr 2014-08-23
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<jelly-home> http://imgur.com/gallery/iOlp8wP
<markosejic> d jutro
<oki> dobri dan svima
<markosejic> oki pozz
<oki> poz markosejic
<oki> prilikom instalancije inkscape mi javlja grešku: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8120733/
<SilverSpace> kisa
<SilverSpace> P3
<SilverSpace> mokra staza 
<SilverSpace> polu mokra 
<Vlado9A3CY> ahoy all :)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: kaj se dela 
<Vlado9A3CY> hi SilverSpace, upravo sam si apdejtao manjaro :) ...
<Vlado9A3CY> pa si mislim da vjerojatno nekakav apdejt ima i ubuntu :)
<SilverSpace> to nisam nikad probao 
<Vlado9A3CY> samo kaj moram prestekati kabele :)
<SilverSpace> to je arch
<Vlado9A3CY> da, arch based
<SilverSpace> arch najbolje radi na rpi 
<Vlado9A3CY> imam ga u jednom PC-u (cinnamon, 32 bit) i u netbooku (kde 64 bit)
<SilverSpace> 10sec reboot
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace: ako se sjecas onaj jedan moj stari pc s celeron 433MHz prosecorom, sto si mi jednom dao memorijski keksic za njega i sto me je stalno zezao ...
<Vlado9A3CY> konacno sam uspio nabaviti drugu mbo ...
<Vlado9A3CY> s celeron 900MHz procesorom ...
<Vlado9A3CY> 768MB sdram-a
<Vlado9A3CY> grafickom ati 9250 128MB
<Vlado9A3CY> i hd 20GB ...
<Vlado9A3CY> instalirao sam lubuntu 14.04 ...
<Vlado9A3CY> radi kao zmaj :)
<SilverSpace> to ko moj rpi naklokani na 900MHz
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> istina da mi procesor za iole zahtjevniji program radi sa 100% kapaciteta ...
<Vlado9A3CY> npr firefox... ma i bilo Å¡to jednostavnije...
<Vlado9A3CY> pa u zadnje vrijeme puno više koristim konzolu...
<Vlado9A3CY> mutt ili alpine mail :) ...
<Vlado9A3CY> cmus audio player :)
<Vlado9A3CY> weechat :)
<Vlado9A3CY> i finch messenger ...
<Vlado9A3CY> a da ne spominjem da sam konacno pokusao koristiti emacs tekst editor... i za sada mi sasvim dobro ide ;)
<Vlado9A3CY> wow, tek sada vidim, novi apdejtani weechat je verzija 1.0 :)
<jelly-home> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201305-13629/ thinkpad edge e145 sa predinstaliranim ubuntu LTS... nagradno pitanje je, di se to uopce moze kupiti
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkO4NIqAMss
<datase> YouTube: Pstew's Ice Bucket Challenge - 0:00:56 - 1,932,564 views - 18656 likes / 184 dislikes
<SilverSpace> lol car 
<SilverSpace> Ubio cimera pa pitao Siri gdje da ga sakrije
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/jBPBLv
<SilverSpace> jebeno 
<DomaMuffin> ja si ta kolica stavim na glavu 
<DomaMuffin> zena vjezba ubacivanje kad smo zajedno u kupnji 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: pa di si ti 
<SilverSpace> hebote vec se zabrinuli :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.dnevno.hr/magazin/lifestyle/130554-urnebesno-bosanac-prihvatio-izazov-i-zalio-se-iako-mu-nije-jasno-zasto-raja-to-radi-video.html
<jelly-home> falio ceo fudbal
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: kud svi turci tud i mali mujo
<jelly-home> ali mora prvo donirati pa se onda polijevat...
<SilverSpace> jebga sad 
<SilverSpace> nezna engleski 
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: hehe, bio sam malo GO(l) :)Enivej, zakaj se ekipa zaljeva?
<obruT> DomaMuffin: ziv si!
<obruT> a vidim da si ko ja... odem na godisnji, a ono neki novi trendovi u svijetu, svi se zaljevaju vodom, a ja se pitam zasto
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: odmarao si :)
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: ima neka bolestina pa sad na taj nacin(glupi ali efikasni) prikupljaju novce za iztrazivanje ljeka 
<SilverSpace> u prvom pokusaju skupili su 1.7 milion a ovako preko 20 miliona 
<DomaMuffin> Ma, jasno mi je da je neka lova u igri, nije mi jasno u cemu je izazov :) OK, kanta leda/vode, i to prospem po sebi, i ?
<DomaMuffin> Kao, bio sam na kishi, bilo je hladno" :)
<SilverSpace> nominacija izazov kao lanac trojici sljedecih 
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: prvo das novce.  Onda se pospes ledenom vodom (mora bit leda unutra) i izazoves par poznatih frendova da naprave to isto
<SilverSpace> kao ko se polije 10$ uplati ko prekine lanac 100$
<SilverSpace> tako nekako 
<DomaMuffin> jelly-home: kak,za pocetak,dodjem do (poznatih) frendova ? :) 
<DomaMuffin> #delete_last_line #forever_alone
<SilverSpace> evo kako je to napravio kralj https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qat9gR5nrpM
<datase> YouTube: Charlie Sheen -- Ice Bucket Challenge with a BIG Twist - 0:00:54 - 15,008,818 views - 106213 likes / 2328 dislikes
<jelly-home> Sir Patrick Stewart je isto bio ok
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: yep genijalno
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkO4NIqAMss
<datase> YouTube: Pstew's Ice Bucket Challenge - 0:00:56 - 2,641,175 views - 23100 likes / 301 dislikes
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: tebi poznati 
<SilverSpace> ne nuzno nama 
 * obruT nema ni poznatih ni prijatelja
<SilverSpace> zenu onda :P
<infy-> caoooo
<obruT> zena mi je nepoznati neprijatelj :)
<DomaMuffin> ^^^sve kaj je obruT rekao :D
<DomaMuffin> Ima di kod nas za kupiti "Postar Pat" igracaka ? :D
<SilverSpace> uh 
<DomaMuffin> http://tinyurl.com/pv6jcxd
<DomaMuffin> # ebay link
<SilverSpace> lik ima na dresu L. ASTAN
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> L.ASTAN
<DomaMuffin> l.ol
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehtEFCuBD_8 #to je chagica, a ne ti ! :) 
<datase> YouTube: Big Bad Voodoo Daddy - Go Daddy-O - 0:03:13 - 459,955 views - 2314 likes / 26 dislikes
<SilverSpace> http://image2.redbull.com/rbx00498/0001/2/600/445/header_ibc_anch_0183848888492919.jpg
<SilverSpace> jebote kaj crne lete :)
<SilverSpace> moram kupit ddr3 8G ram
<SilverSpace> 4G mi nije dosta 
<ravilov> upali swap :p
<SilverSpace> problem je sto graficka uzme ram 
<ravilov> to ti je zato sto koristis unity
<ravilov> treba za buffering i ina sranja
<ravilov> (compositing?)
<SilverSpace> unity zakon
<ravilov> samo ti daj
<ravilov> zato ti 4G i nije dosta :p
<SilverSpace> ako uzmem 4 pa naknadno jos 4 to bi trebalo bit dosta 
<SilverSpace> ima samo dva utora 
<DomaMuffin> Uzmi jedan najveci keks kaj si mozes priustiti :) Nagodinu ces ionako uzeti jos jedan :D
<SilverSpace> zato i gledam dali ce mi biti dosta 8G 
<SilverSpace> ako sad uzmem 4
<DomaMuffin> Ma, za kaj je to dost' ?! Nemres ni dva clouda hostat' ! 
<SilverSpace> http://www.links.hr/?naziv=memorija-pc-14900-4-gb-kingston-hyperx-fury-blue-hx318c10f-4-ddr3-1866mhz&option=artikl&id_artikl=051.210.339
<SilverSpace> http://www.links.hr/?naziv=procesor-amd-athlon-x4-5350-box-s-am1-2-05ghz-2mb-cache-radeon-hd-8400-quad-core&option=artikl&id_artikl=050.603.282
<SilverSpace> sve drugo imam 
<SilverSpace> lol http://is.gd/Z7et3a
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> displayport cable 30kn kod nas je 75kn
<darko> 4gb 400 kn? lol
<darko> a ni proc ti nije bas nesto obzirom na cijenu
<darko> za tih 470 kn uzmes phenoma koji ga pojede
<SilverSpace> darko: nije mi bitno 
<SilverSpace> hocu sto manje potrosnju struje 
<SilverSpace> atoma su sjebali pa moram na amd 
<DomaMuffin> "atoma su s*ebali" ?
<SilverSpace> da novi ne radi na ubuntu 
<SilverSpace> graficka nema drivere pa je spora 
<SilverSpace> PowerVR 
<oki> vecer svima
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: pa, to s drierom bu se vec sredilo 
<oki> napravio nadogradnju na yadnju verziju ali nemogu podesiti da je tipkovnia na hrvatski
<oki> riješio u međuvrmenu
<oki> trebalo je samo u tekst entry settings podesiti
<jelly-home> http://imgur.com/gallery/w362r2B
<jelly-home> http://imgur.com/gallery/D4LcGLt musavac
<darko> Doctor.Who.2005.S08E01.HDTV.x264-TLA
#ubuntu-hr 2014-08-24
<Vlado9A3CY> hell o world
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<jelly-home> darko: pratis novog doktora?
<jelly-home> Spa pocinje u 14:00?
<jelly-home> heh, doktor i na utrci
<obruT> i tak... jucer je pocela Vueltaaviomechanics
<obruT> o jebote sta je ovo
<obruT> i tak... jucer je pocela Vuelta
<SilverSpace> Mmike: f1
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> dobro pocelo 
<jelly-home> wow, totalno strgana guma
<darko> jelly-home : pratim, danas nova epka
<darko> malo mi cudan
<SilverSpace> ovaj rikardo fakat dobar 
 * jelly-home gleda reprizu
#ubuntu-hr 2015-08-17
<Mmike> Jebem ti jara nutra
<Mmike> rana jutra! 
<BotoSmoto> I ja velim, od 5 sam na nogama/kotacima
<BotoSmoto> odakle onaj search u unity start meniju vuce ono sto mi daje kao rezultate ? Neka baza, kao mlocate ili ? 
<BotoSmoto> htio bi aliasat' nekaj kaj mi se tam pojavi ( xterm ) 
<SilverSpace> dam
<SilverSpace> jos jedan bezvezni dan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: evo sad mi se novi paket updejtao i nista nije zdrkano u kodi
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotoSmot1> \o/
<BotoSmot1> yum -y update
<Mmike> Bogme
<Mmike> Sasro sam se.
<BotoSmot1> To je pos'o
<BotoSmot1> Sad treba ic' nesto pojesti 
<Mmike> Oho! http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/16/linux-foundation-launches-open-mainframe-project
<Mmike> BotoSmot1: nemrem, bio kod zubara
<Mmike> drveno lice do negdje 13:30
<Mmike> da imam razvijeniju kicmu sad bi bilo uzitaka
<Mmike> :D
<dodobas> yutro
<Mmike> MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<dodobas> Mmike: lakse malo na biciklu...
<dodobas> skupit ces kamion
<Mmike> kaj si me vidio? :D
<Mmike> kak ja taj neutron ne kuzim, pa to je fakin uzas :( 
<Mmike> sta SDN sta contrail sta opencontrail sta sta sta!
<dodobas> Mmike: nisam... ali tesko mi te zamsliti na biciklu a da nije onaj za babe... :P
<Mmike> da sam sad u pmsu
<Mmike> svast bi cuo :D
<dodobas> ono... Mmike na specijalki... ahahahahah
<Mmike> kakva guzva na luckom na ulazu u zagreb :)
<Mmike> olololo
<Mmike> frend ide iz splita dans, kao, nece bit guzve
<Mmike> u-zas :)
<ivoks> http://minionfans.com/12-terrifying-pictures-that-will-make-you-question-your-love-for-the-ocean/
<ivoks> hah!
<ivoks> koliko dugo postoji krscanstvo?
<ivoks> islam?
<ivoks> a vidi ovo...
<ivoks> Flying Spaghetti Monster postoji!
<ivoks> http://www.iflscience.com/flying-spaghetti-monster-real
<ivoks> Pastafarianizam je legit!
<ivoks>  Putinova Euroazijska ekonomska unija i Xi Jinpingov program Svilenog puta tvore osovinu nove globalizacije: njihova Razvojna banka bit će protuteža Svjetskoj banci i MMF-u, a Šangajska organizacija za suradnju parnjak skupini G-8. Oni postaju istinska velesila 21. stoljeća 
<ivoks> pa...
<ivoks> vrijeme je da zapad povuce sve svoje iz kine
<ivoks> pa da vidimo sto ce ostati od te kine
<BotoSmot1> milijarda ljudi s kojima ne znaju kaj ce, tj - buduci vojnici :) Pusti Kinu :) 
<SilverSpace> sva sreca kaj su kinezi miroljubivi :)
<BotoSmot1> MILIJARDU ninji, buraz .. OK, znam da su ninje iz Japana, ista stvar :) 
<SilverSpace> eh medusobno ce se potuc
<SilverSpace> kao i uvijek u povijesti
<ivoks> mislim da se zapad mora vratiti kolonijalnom uredjenju
<ivoks> dodati znacajno vise humanosti
<ivoks> ali... vise-manje, porobiti te divljake :)
<ivoks> i pruziti im mogucnost zivota kod kuce, a ne da svi bjeze van
<BotoSmot1> Muahahah :) +1 za porobljavanje divljaka ! To nam dobro ide ! 
<ivoks> pa ono
<ivoks> pogledaj libiju
<ivoks> pogledaj irak
<ivoks> sve je super funkcioniralo dok su imali diktatore koje je postavio zapad
<Mmike> :) kome, nama? :)
<SilverSpace> eh da i sad ima tam divljaka diktatora samo kaj je problem kaj hoce sve oko sebe osvojit bome i sire
<ivoks> propustio si bitan detalj
<ivoks> '...diktatore koje je postavio zapad'
<jelly> ivoks: ne znas jel tamo zapad napravio vise zla ili dobra
<ivoks> pa slazem se
<ivoks> ali... moze li biti vece zlo nego sad?
<ivoks> najvece zlo koje je zapad tamo napravio je sto je stavio cijenu na naftu
<ivoks> didn't pay off
<Hrki> bok momci, sta jutub je presao kompletno na html5?
<jelly> jubitooo
<Hrki> neki dan vidim na tv-u iveka :D
<Hrki> pa kak to da taj nije u buksi
<Hrki> cak je neki gradonacelnik, wtf ? :D
<Hrki> ivoks: i nama treba diktator, jer smo isto debilcine kak i ovi cobani
<Hrki> svi nam trebaju opet nacisti
<Hrki> bar je bilo reda i industrija je cvala
<Hrki> biti ce opet železa
<Hrki> znaci, ubijanje retardiranih i glupih ljudi, kako su to radili svabe
<Hrki> tj, ja cak nebi ni retardirane, oni nisu krivi
<Hrki> kineze i indijce odma u startu, jer su prljavi
<Hrki> cigane, sterilizacija putem vodovoda
<jelly> sa tim se nemoj ni saliti
<Hrki> je znam, zasticeni su poput lickih medveda
<Hrki> jeba im mater, kod mene 50% kaznenih djela radi njih
<Hrki> naravno, on kurca ne radi jer mu to nacin zivota ne dopusta
<Hrki> ali dok ide po socijalno sve papire uredno ispuni
<Hrki> tocnije nego pravnici
<Hrki> ali znam ja kako cemo ih sjebat, na kraju cemo mi biti manjina pa cemo imati prava, a oni ce delat
<dodobas> e Mmike, kako bi ti na primjer ... odabrao podatke s nekim fiksnim intervalom ... recimo imas cijeli dan svakih 30 sekundi i zelis za cijeli dan svakih 300 sekundi (5 minuta)
<dodobas> zanemari probleme samih podataka, odnosno da ovaj od 5 minuta je ustvari 30 sekundi ...
<dodobas> i da bi trebao neki avg agg racunati ili nesto
<dodobas> ja imam jedan pomalo glup nacin ... :)
<dodobas> ... mod(extract(epoch from timestamp)::int,60) = 0
<ivoks> wtf github
<ivoks> za sta mu treba flash?
<dodobas> copy paste
<ivoks> sranje na tajlandu
<dodobas> bijah tamo blizu u hotelu ... prije mjesec i po
<Mmike> dodobas, nisam te skuzio
<Mmike> dodobas, imas u bazi zapise nekih mjerenja svakih 30 sekundi, right?
<Mmike> a ti zelis odabrati svakih 5 minuta?
<Mmike> a jel' znas kak oces reprezentirat to?
<dodobas> yes ... 
<Mmike> mislim, jel' ti ok avg() ?
<Mmike> ili trebas nesh drugo?
<dodobas> manje bitno ... nije potrebna agregacija ...
<dodobas> jer ne znam kakvi su podaci ... 
<Mmike> kak manje bitno?
<dodobas> tj. nisu homogeni
<Mmike> pa to je jedino bitno :)
<Mmike> mislim, ak nije bitno, uzmi svakih 5 minta i bok
<dodobas> kako znam sto je svakih 5 minuta :)
<Mmike> znaci ak imas 00:00:00, 00:00:30, 00:01:00, ... 
<Mmike> aha, znaci nemas tak :D
<dodobas> imam... bas tako ... samo mi treba svakih XXX minuta ...
<Mmike> pa onda uzmes u 00:00:00, 00:05:00, 00:10:00 ... ?
<dodobas> pa to moram nekamo generirati... ako imam podatke za cijeli tjedan/mjesec ...
<dodobas> 2015-08-01 00:00:00 ... 2015-08-01 00:05:00 ...
<dodobas> trenutno imam naivni /mod/ expression
<Mmike> nisam siguran da mi je jasno kaj ti hoces
<Mmike> imas zapise svakih 30 sekundi
<Mmike> nekog mjerenja
<dodobas> ... http://jebo.me/pas/9
<Mmike> znaci, tocno u ponoc, i onda svaki 30 sekundi
<dodobas> jes... i zelim sample dataset ... tako da za jedan dan ... izvucem samo one koji se dogode svakih 5 mintua
<Mmike> #define 'samo one koji se dogode svakih 5 minuta'
<dodobas> svi se dogadaju 'svakih' 5 minuta... takodjer moze biti prazan red... jer eto senzor nije poslao podatke... hene the left outer join
<dodobas> Mmike: ako nisi nesto slicno radio... nije bitno ... samo misleh :)
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> jel' to ono kaj munin radi?
<dodobas> da mozda iskoristim neki generate_series() s nekim intervalom... ali ne znam koji je cost podataka
<Mmike> samo kaj on uzima svakih 5 minuta i onda crta svaki sat?
<dodobas> ma pusti sad munin... ovo je vise 'daj mi sample dataset'
<Mmike> ma pokusavam skuzit kaj ti treba :)
<Mmike> pa je munin analogija
<dodobas> trebaju mi podaci za svakih 5 minuta... prikupljeni oni ili ne ... 
<dodobas> ali nemam takvu ... munin like agregaciju
<dodobas> i trenutno to radim tako da ... pretvorim u 'epoch' pa racunam mod.... i to je stabilno :)
<dodobas> pokazat cu ti jednom ... sto radim ... :)
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> kak mislis - prikupljeni oni ili ne?
<Mmike> jel' imas podatke svakih 30 sekundi ili nemas?
<Mmike> Mmike znaci ak imas 00:00:00, 00:00:30, 00:01:00, ... 
<Mmike> Mmike aha, znaci nemas tak :D
<Mmike> dodobas imam... bas tako ... samo mi treba svakih XXX minuta ...
<dodobas> nemam... imam neke podatke svakih 30 sekundi :)
<Mmike> znaci imas 30s, 60s, 90s, 150s, 300s ... ?
<Mmike> dodobas, ak je tak onda generate_series da imas 5 minuta, i outer jointas to sa serijama koje imas. Onda uzmes za svaku seriju (partition over) ono kaj imas unutra i izracunas average. Sjebat ce te NULLovi, doduse... 
<Mmike> neznam kak bi to izracunao
<Mmike> https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-core/+bug/1473450
<Mmike> hahaha
<Mmike> ovaj misli da igra rizik ;)
<Mmike> 'da se dogovorimo tko ce zadnji vojsku stavljat!'
<SilverSpace> da
<Mmike> jelly, ti si negdje nekad pricao da je corn syrup mega stetan, za razliku od secera, koji je samo stetan?
<Mmike> ssh-rsa AAAAB3NzaC1yc2EAAAADAQABAAABAQDTQEi7kanO351IGnWSR68XC337MSefU1zPQAeEorj0AhlPTJWYUDoH1TqwoThxCMQZCyl5IxkJ3jqhHVNNNResgsQiHBT5x4YewPbxfeKT2mbnw8/gy5W8hu40FYmrmI2GTbeDhjVlDkiBrj1nRbmSRp4Ciz7mOfWeE5gca2iHvI2qeqYu4xgyEADtpodkTj9phXNGVL8TRPBDyiCTCiKNBClqPnhDLK6tNhxgbsd1Pyv28/rju3XS0TYniggN/1xsnNHQ8v2MHOCyYZGuMxdWLcw/kveuT7kx4Q0NqsS4W1h83280wN2PmNtwpqqPVC1d4msvYvUZz3eRFk4QAxbV ubuntu@mariosplivalo-bastion
<Mmike> ooooooooooooo
<Mmike> POPIZDIT CU
<Mmike> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/20516261/
<Mmike> to sam tijo
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jos malo vikend F1
<Mmike> taman onaj vikend kad sam na svadbi
<Mmike> srecom je svadba u petak
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<Mmike> otvorio mi bzr nano :D
#ubuntu-hr 2015-08-18
<dodobas> Mmike: da ... ono sto je moje sljedece pitanje ... koliko je generate_series efikasan ?
<BotaniCar> Ste cestitali 22 rodjendan svojim debianima ? :D
<jelly> moji su stari... najvise 17 ili 19 godina
<BotaniCar> o0o0o :) Jelly, sampion, izraziti favorit :) 
<reSpawn> d jutro
<Mmike> dodobas: efikasan, u smislu? Jel' spor? Ili?
<dodobas> pa e... mogu ili predgenrirati ono sto me zanima ili sa generate_series napuniti ...
<dodobas> tj. ne napuniti nego 'generirati on-the-fly'
<dodobas> uglavnom ... budem probao... za sad radi i ovaj 'poor man' nacin ... sa epoch i modulo
<Mmike> pa to i koristis za 'on the fly'
<Mmike> Nemoras imat posebne 'numbers' tablice i ine stvari.
<Mmike> Nego roknes 'generate_series' i onda jointas po tome.
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> debilana
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/w7_cd6kG8nQ
<datase> YouTube: Kuwaiti crew  rolls-over a T-72 Tank During  Tank Biathlon 2015 - 0:00:13 - 19456 views - 39 likes / 0 dislikes
<Mmike> kaj debilana
<Mmike> utrke tenkova :)
<Mmike> pa nisam znao da i TO ima :D
<Mmike> pre fakin dobro :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks : ti koristis  multi-company  feature u odoo-u ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: stay away from odoo
<Mmike> ocajan je
<Mmike> o-ca-jan
<Mmike> cim ti malo naraste promet ili kolicina podataka postaje neupotrebljivo spor
<Mmike> plus, ako zelis koristiti knjigovodstvene brije (temeljnice/knjizenja, salda/konti, pracenje otvorenih stavaka i ine gluparije) moras nac nekoga tko ce ti to customizirati 
<Mmike> za mini firmu i izdavanje racuna, mozdavodit malo skladiste, o
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kad cemo ic pit neke pive ili gemiste?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jel' ti mene to sad namjerno ignoriras?
<Mmike> tjeram mprime i CPU mi je na 60C
<Mmike> na moru samo kad sam chrome upalio cpu bi oso na 80C :D
<davor> koje tubice za duhan preporucujete?
<Mmike> ja si obicno isti u uha guram
<davor> ekonomicno
<Mmike> :)
<jelly> tubice... rizle?
<jelly> Mmike: a koliko je sinkroniziran sa domacim zakonima, za obrt, za doo?
<jelly> odoo zvuci kao da je za doo...
<Mmike> jelly: zakonima? nema kaj bit sinkroniziran, dvojno knjigovodstvo je standardna praksa.
<Mmike> Automacka knjizenja i zatvaranja i picke matere, to mroas nac nekoga da ti implementira... Al' to ti i ne treba ak si mali.
<Mmike> Veci je bed kak radi to - kliknes na dodavanje stavke u temeljnicu, a ovaj napravi izmedju 500 i 10k kverija prema bazi. Jest da svkai traje 5-10 milisekudni, al' ono!
<jelly> Mmike: a ne moraju racuni i predracuni i sl. biti po nekim domacim standardima
<jelly> 1k queryja... zasto
 * jelly treba za ispostavit 3-5 racuna mjesecno
<Mmike> jelly: pa, ne moraju. Predracun uopce nije definiran zakonom (osim ak ne mislis na avansno placanje).
<Mmike> Al' to se isto zovre racun.
<Mmike> Imas u zakonu (u njih valjda 5) definirano kaj mora bit na racunu, i to je to.
<Mmike> Veci je bed kaj di kad na koji konto knjizit - recimo, prije ti je skolovanje bilo 180% priznati porezni trosak - znaci ak si potrosio 1k kuna na skolovanje smio si umanjit si poreznu osnovicu za 1800 kuna.
<Mmike> Sad je to opet 70% mislim, ili tak nekak.
<Mmike> E, tog nemas u openerpu, te sve 'automatike'.
<Mmike> jelly: baci oko na oov: http://www.tryton.org/
<Mmike> imas vec gotove module za fakturiranje i tak to
<Mmike> http://www.tryton.org/
<Mmike> zanimljivo!
<jelly> duplo zanimljivo?
<Mmike> http://www.varidesk.com/
<Mmike> to sam tijo pejstat :)
<jelly> hmm, ok, moram se ispraviti, od 20 kandidata čak 5 znaju dosta i još 3 znaju linuxa, možda ne 100% što treba ali za jr. admina 
<jelly> sa 2 ponajbolja smo vec pričali, prvi zna više od mene ;-) drugi je tu negdje što se tiče sysadmin dijela ali ima i design, devel i QA iskustva i sad mu još fali low-level OS i hardver i hoće zaokružiti znanje, za system arhitekta
<davor> jelly, jok, one kao cigarete, filter i papir bez duhana, sto se pune
<ivoks> ja za jutarnji.hr dobijem
<ivoks> 503 Service Unavailable
<Mmike> ja dobijem 
<Mmike> curl: (7) Failed to connect to www.jutarnji.hr port 80: Connection refused
<Mmike> :D
<BotaniCar> http://www.zdnet.com/article/huge-savings-prompt-italian-city-to-dump-openoffice-for-microsoft-after-four-years/ # malo skup taj opensos ? :D
<Mmike> :) to valjda kupuju isti od Sanader-like ekipe :)
<SilverSpace> Marshmallow
<jelly> davor: a, nisam znao da to postoji
<SilverSpace> kad ce kisa
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/u92EQRHZq5Y
<datase> YouTube: Cute Interaction Between Cat And Koi fish - 0:00:57 - 34331 views - 177 likes / 2 dislikes
<ivoks> jebome...
<ivoks> indijci su stoljecima ispred kineza :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<jelly> ivoks: kaj ti brijes
<jelly> opet kronican nedostatak konteksta?
<ivoks> ma zapadnjak objasni
<ivoks> indijac sve ponovi, da skuzi kaj i gdje
<ivoks> i onda dodje kinez
<ivoks> i aaaaaa, ummmmm, eeeeee
<ivoks> i skuzis da nista nije skuzio
<ivoks> call me a rasist :p
<ivoks> racist
<jelly> eh, kupi boljeg kineza
<ivoks> ma nisu to moji
<jelly> neciji jesu
<ivoks> americanski
<jelly> lowest bidder
<BotoSmot1> Mmike: sorry, zaguzvalo na poslu. Kaj se tice knjigovodstva, u verziji 8 dolazi s predkonfiguriranim accountingon za RH
<BotoSmot1> Siguran sam da, s nasim zakonima, za azuriranje toga treba netko full time zaposlen :) 
<Mmike> ja mislim da kinezi sve opako kuze
<Mmike> sam neznaju bas to ispricat jer im engleski bas ne ide :)
<Mmike> ima jedan momak koji radi u mom timu, brate mili kak ga nis ne kuzim :) l
<jelly> gledajuc android skatulje, kinezi rade opaki hardver i softver, samo im je QA nepostojec
<jelly> i ne jebu zivu silu za zapadnjacke poglede na IP (intelektualno vlasnistvo)
<BotoSmot1> http://shoutcloud.io/  # kek , kek , kek 
<BotoSmot1> SHOUTING IS 100% THE WAY TO COMMUNICATE WHEN THINGS ARE IMPORTANT. 
<jelly> LAZES
#ubuntu-hr 2015-08-19
<BotaniCar> Windowsi se nakon nestanka elektricne energije bootaju duze od ubuntua :) 
<BotaniCar> On bright side, zbutaju se svaki put, unlike ovaj drugi
<reSpawn> d jutro
<dodobas> yutro
<reSpawn> sta ima
<SilverSpace> jutr
<dodobas> pikam prava po amazonu... za to stvarno trebas bit certificiran ...
<vileni> dodobas: s3 ili?
<dodobas> ma s3 je jos ok ... nego ... 'mi zelimo pravo da mozemo sami stvoriti custom policye pa stvoriti role i dodijeliti ih instancama' kinda shit
<jelly> BotaniCar: ubuntut je dobar, debian ti zamijeni jedini kernel koji radi sa novim koji se isto zove
<BotaniCar> jelly: tru dat :) 
<BotaniCar> Speaking of kernels, s virtualiziranim centosima 5 sam znao pizditi na najjace, kak trosim hyper-v onda sam morao kod svakog kernel apdejta ugraditi i hyper-v module ; bude spektakl kad odes nekaj restartati ( ili ti netko restarta ) pa se nagios zacrveni ; odes tamo, a ekran pun oops gresaka :) Pa kaj, pa zakaj, pa zakaj nismo dodali module, tko nije .. sad je malo bolje na 6ici :) 
<BotaniCar> Sad sam, pak, u fazi da gledam kaj mi sve nece raditi kad na 7icu pocnem prebacivati stvari :D
<BotaniCar> BTW, zakaj bi itko isao distribuirati softverski paket kao JEDAN container ? Kaj logika kontejnera ne nalaze da bazu imam u jednom, aplikaciju samu u drugom, interface-provider u trecem i tak dalje ? 
<jelly> BotaniCar: kontejneri su novi paketi
<jelly> to ne sluzi za izolaciju, nego za jednostavnu instalaciju da se siroti developer ne mora patiti sa medjuovisnostima
<BotaniCar> Al, meni to izgleda k'o zivi izjeb :) U kontejner natrpa sve i sva, i kak da ja to drzim up-to-date ? Ili je nova sistemaska logika "izoliraj kontejnere, pa kad se koji razleti, nek se dev s tim jebe" ? 
<BotaniCar> Ja nemam situaciju da si mogu dozvoliti taj luksuz da cekam da dev krpa in-container dependencije , ranjivosti i kajaznam kaj 
<BotaniCar> Da ne pricamo o seksu kad moram razluciti koja od 447 komponenti u nekom_od kontejnera najednom uzima vise resursa nego kaj smije 
<jelly> BotaniCar: u takvom slucaju ti dobijes otkaz i ostane samo dev, jer za kontenjere "ne treba sysadmin"
<BotaniCar> Right, srecom ne radim s tolikim debilima  .. pardon, za tolike debile :) 
<BotaniCar> Al, da, imamo "sysops"; akj ce ikom vise cisti sistemac :) 
<jelly> devops?
<BotaniCar> To,da :) 
<jelly> kolega koji je otisao u klaud firmu je sad bas devops
<BotaniCar> Siroti couk :( Jel radi za duplu placu ? Ako da, mozda nije toliko sirot
<Mmike> http://blog.circleci.com/its-the-future/
<Mmike> jelly: i ti si devops samo to jos ne kuzis :D
<SilverSpace> ovo mi se ne svida Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel
<SilverSpace> fglrx-updates-core
<SilverSpace> hm nes bu puklo 
<SilverSpace> nis ni puklo :)
<SilverSpace> mogu reci da ovi win 10 konacno na nesto lice
<jelly> BotaniCar: nego sta da radi za duplu placu :-)
<vileni> super je kad imas 2 monitora, mozes 4 jelovnika na pauzi gledati istovremeno
<jelly> još ako su hidpi
<weshmashian> ja i dalje cekam da mi neko objasni koji kufer devops znaci
<vileni> jelly: kako ide potraga za linuxasem?
<jelly> vileni: prilicno dobri kandidati za sad, dva izvrsna, dva okej, tri slaba
<Mmike> weshmashian: pa bar bi ti to trebao znat :) To je ono kaj se u porno firmi zove 'deployments' :D
<Mmike> ako ste procitali onaj prvi tekst, svakao procitajte i: http://blog.circleci.com/it-really-is-the-future/
<weshmashian> Mmike: jedno vrijeme su nas zvali devops... prestalo kad sam pito za definiciju :)
<Mmike> devops zvuci k'o da vise kosta, valjda zato :)
<weshmashian> djabe to ako me taj visak para zaobidje :)
<Mmike> pa e, zato nisi devops by callsign :)
<jelly> heh http://www.b2brun.hr/osnovne-informacije/
<ivoks> BotaniCar: kak to mislis?
<ivoks> BotaniCar: u kontenjer natrpa sve
<ivoks> pretpostavljam da pricas o app kontejnerima
<Mmike> app kontejneri are the feature
<Mmike> erm, future! :)
<ivoks> sto ga cini prakticki identicnim onime sto trenutno imas na windowsu i macu
<ivoks> kontejner koji otvoris i dobijes s njime sve, ukljucujuci i aplikaciju
<ivoks> iako se i na macu i na windowsu koriste shared library, windows/mac app su sliciniji docker konterjnetima nego li linux paketima
<jelly> i onda kad uljeti exploit u libxml2, svaki vendor posebno mora krpati svoju kopiju libxml2.  Posto je poznato kako app vendori puno bolje krpaju third party library rupe od distribucija, to efektivno znaci: da nam distribucije vise ne trebaju, jeli, takodjer ni admini za iste
<jelly> to jest: ak si PHB, kontejneri znace USTEDU
<ivoks> zato se meni app kontejneri i ne svidjaju
<jelly> mda, al tebe niko ni ne pita... dobro, mozda te i pita
<jelly> mene ne pita al kod nas je sve legacy, fino OS posebno, servlet posebno, aplikacija posebno...
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> snappy
<ivoks> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> al' nemas u svakonm app containeru svoj libxmls2
<Mmike> imas samo jedan
<Mmike> i kad njega pokrpas pokrpo si sve ostale
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> imas u svakom
<ivoks> svaki docker dodje sa svojim libxmlom
<zege> pozdrav ekipa :) imam pitanje za Vas pa ako tko koristi Ruby on Rails molim pomoć. Htio bih kompletan framework instalirat na računalo a naišao sam na mnogo tutorijala (pokrečem 15.04) u nekim tutorijalima ima par linija za nakucat u terminal dok  udrugima instlairaju MySQL i sl. pa ako mi kto moze linka tispravan tutorijal za kompletnu instalaciju bio bih zahvalan :) početnik sam u Rubyju i htio bih se primiti posla pa bi voli
<ivoks> zege: ne znam, mislio sam da je ruby on rails umro prije pol desetljeca
<ivoks> al cini se da nije
<Mmike> no ruby here either
<zege> ne, dosta im dobro ide tj. koliko sam shvatio za ovu godinu je jedan od jačih alata za web developing pa bi ga volio naučit, tj još niđta nisma počeo imam u cilju naucit neki programski jezik iz nule koji će mi koristit dosta dobro, pa eto kai mate prijedlog
<ivoks> python
<ivoks> kakav mrtvi ruby :)
<ivoks> ruby mi je u rangu jave
<ivoks> python ce ti sluziti za sve; brze i kratke skripte za sistemasenje, a mozes i njime radi web aplikacije (imas nekoliko web frameworka)
<ivoks> npr https://www.djangoproject.com/
<Mmike> kakav python, kakav ruby
<Mmike> to je sve oldschool
<ivoks> go? :)
<ivoks> go jos nema sve bindinge
<ivoks> i sve je staticki linkano... fuj :)
<Mmike> go je zakon
<Mmike> al' ono, fakat je zakon :)
<Mmike> al' nije za web bas, jel :)
<ivoks> predugo si u canonicalu :D
<Mmike> react, jsx, babel za es6transkirpciju, sve na nodejs, flux pattern
<Mmike> to je moderno
<Mmike> kakav ruby, kakav python
<zege> aj onda ovak pitanje htio bih pošto sam sa strojarstva  ine znam ni jedan jezik, a vidi mda će mi mnogo neke stvari olakšat naučit nešto što neće mnogo brzo zastarjeti ili đto će mi utazit glad za web developingom je rme to podrucje jako zanima ali i da mogu kompleksne matematicke probleme rijesavat
<Mmike> sad bez sale
<Mmike> zege: python, bez jebe
<ivoks> python
<Mmike> django je drek, imho, al' imas za python hrpu drugih djidja
<ivoks> cini se kako php nece tako brzo umrijeti, iako bi svi to voljeli
<Mmike> python je jednostavan, brzi od rubija, meni osobno i ljepsi/jednostavniji
<Mmike> nije brz k'o java/C#, al' za pocetak je idealan
<Mmike> al' doslovno - idealan
<zege> ok, također čačkao sma oko kernela dosta al ina androidu, sad bi to preselio na drugi lvl i htio bih iskoristiti mogučnosti ubuntua jer vidim da OS ima brutalnu podrsku i prostora za prilagođavanje smao sma pravi tudum za to
<zege> ispricajte me zbog ovih razmaka imam neko smece od tipkovnice na zmajenskom laptopu :)
<ivoks> kak si cackao po kernelu ako ne znas niti jedan jezik?
<zege> a imaju programe za prilagodbu kernela na androidu
<zege> pa mi se cinilo zanimljivo
<ivoks> mislim da se to ipak zove samo kernel
<zege> jbg znam da su glupa pitnaja ali eto :)
<ivoks> linux kernel kao takav se sam da prilagodjavati
<ivoks> znaci kompajlirao si kernel?
<ivoks> isss... nisam to napravio od 2002.
<zege> da, instalirao određeni vec napravljeni kernel i podesavao u Stweaks-u mislim neke sitnice
<ivoks> :)
<weshmashian> meni se upravo kompajlira 4.1.6 :P
<ivoks> nisi ti cackao po kernelu
<ivoks> samo si konfigurirao sustav
<zege> ok znaci python bi mogao tipa matematicki uzet datoteku npr koristim recimo datoteku koja ima 100 stupaca (tlakovi u cilindrima motora) i 14000 redova (okreti radilice) i sve te podatke uskladit, izvadit u grafove te ih ispisat  isl
<Mmike> zege: yup, stovise, piton ti je idealan za to
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> zege: recimo: http://vpython.org/
<Mmike> zege: jesi li ikad programirao? Ista? Ikad?
<zege> drago m ije to cuti :) i također evo još nesto, zelim npr neki veci matematicki model sa mnogo matrica i sl rijesiti (postupak rjesavanja ajm orec da znam) i ubacit jednadjbe i solvat sve to?
<zege> nesto mal omatlab
<zege> malo matlab*
<Mmike> matlab nije bas programiranje
<zege> vjerujem
<Mmike> python je imperativan jezik, tamo moras rec tocno sto hoces da se desi
<zege> visual basic osnovni rad sa poljima 2D znam
<Mmike> ima hrpa libova/modula/cega-vec koji ce ti pomoc glede matematike (rjesavanje matrica i inoga)
<zege> kakva je podrska? 
<Mmike> rjesavanje jednadzbi malo teze, osim ako nisi fokusiran na numericke metode
<ivoks> za python?
<Mmike> podrska?
<Mmike> kak mislis - podrska?
<ivoks> sve najvece firme na svijetu vole python i imaju nesto u njemu :)
<zege> imam sad 9.mj gotovo cijeli slobodan i volio bih se pozabavit sa tako necim jer mi je jako bitno dalje za struku
<Mmike> zege: znas li sto je: varijabla, petlja, grananje, funkcija, potprogram? 
<zege> podrska mislim na comunity tipa ako neszto ne znam googlam i ono da mi rijesenja, nesto poput podrske "ubuntuforums" i latex recimo ima izvrsnu podrsku
<zege> dada to znam
<Mmike> da, podrska je jebena
<Mmike> oo, to znas?
<Mmike> pa ti si ozbiljno programirao
<ivoks> hm
<zege> da ko klinac sam radio pascal (ali smao najosnovnije  i najsturije) i na faksu visual basic
<zege> hhahahahahaha
<ivoks> Mmike: znam i ja kako nuklearka radi, ali... nisam ju radio :)
<Mmike> zege: znas za tipove varijabli? integer, float, string? mozda neke naprednije strukture? array, hash... ?
<zege> da
<ivoks> diveintopython.org
<zege> ovo integer array, string i te osnovne
<Mmike> http://www.diveintopython.net/
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> to
<Mmike> to uzmi, i prouci
<ivoks> .net
<datase> ivoks: I have received 187097 messages for a total of 11MB.  I have sent 124680 messages for a total of 2MB.  I have been connected to barjavel.freenode.net for 4 days, 1 hour, 19 minutes, and 45 seconds.
<ivoks> datase: tko je tebe sta pitao
<Mmike> lololooooooooooool :)
<Mmike> .help
<datase> Mmike: help [<plugin>] [<command>]
<Mmike> .showmeplugins
<Mmike> .help .net
<ivoks> .help net
<datase> ivoks: (net takes no arguments) -- Returns some interesting network-related statistics. 
<zege> hvala vam ekipa puno :) jos sam onesto, sto je ovaj vpython?
<Mmike> zege: to je modul (library, kako god) s kojim lako mozes vizualizirati neke strukture koje imas u pajtonu
<Mmike> ima ih jos
<zege> aha oke :) valjda cu pohvatat
<zege> huh a bas sma polagao nade u rubyonrails :) valdja iamj udobar marketing, ovo sto sma na netu vidio bila su cudesa
<Mmike> zege: imas #python na freenodeu
<zege> ajde lijepo znaci kosto sma se tu ulogirao isto sam oroknem umjesto #ubuntu-hr #python
<Mmike> ne umjesto
<Mmike> VERSION qwebirc
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> zege: pokreni xchat ili hexchat
<Mmike> i spoji se na irc kroz to
<zege> oke budem onda tako :) al to kad doma dodjem slozim sve pa se javim :D fala ekipa i uzivajte! idem proucavat to sve
<ivoks> nitko te ne tjera odavde
<ivoks> mozes ostati i pricati o formuli 1
<ivoks> ili kako je mazda sranje od auta
<ivoks> nego... cvijet soli je najbolji zacin ikad :)
<ivoks> iliti solni cvijet
<zege> hahaha ma znam ja morma gibat al kad se doma spojim prikljucim vam se, zgodan m ise chat cini ovdje :)
<Mmike> mazda sranje
<Mmike> cuj ovog
<Mmike> vozi mazdu koju je ford rebrando
<Mmike> i sad je kao mazda sranje
<ivoks> hahahah
<ivoks> sorry
<ivoks> ali jaguar je rebrandao ovog forda
<ivoks> a motor koriti i jaguar i land rover
<Mmike> nisam znao da jaguar i land rover koriste mazdine motore
<Mmike> vish vish :)
<ivoks> nije ti to mazdin
<ivoks> a nije ni PSAov
<ivoks> inace ostali dizeli jesu PSAovi
<ivoks> al ovaj je ford sam napravio
<Mmike> gladan sam
<ivoks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jaguar_X-Type#Engines
<ivoks> 2.2-litre diesel
<zege> vi se momci kuzite u taj python? vjerojatn oopet glupost ali neke smjerice kako ste ga ucili i kak se brzo pohvata?
<ivoks> 155 PS
<ivoks> to je fordov
<ivoks> svi se kuze u python
<ivoks> zato je i tako uspjesan
<ivoks> jednostavan je, a mocan
<ivoks> samo citaj diveintopython.net
<zege> jer nekako m ise suhoparno cini citat dokumentaciju/knjige mislim da bi bilo lakse odmah krenit  urijesavanje problema pa zato pitam
<ivoks> mozda bi bilo bolje poceti sa http://www.diveintopython3.net/
<zege> aha ok probat cu to citat onda
<zege> kaka je rrazlika to python3 pi obican python
<ivoks> imas sve u knjizi
<zege> onda s tim krecem
<zege> :D
<jelly> a ništa http://learnpythonthehardway.org/  ?
<zege> glavn od aja mogu u tome sve sto moze matlab i mathematica + web developing ako to sve moze onda nema nikog sretnijeg od mene hahaha
<dodobas> Mmike: go je zakon, da ... sad ovaj vikend su dva turnira os doc ? http://goturniri.blog.hr/
<ivoks> :)
<dodobas> go-lang google izmisljotina ... ima bolijh jezika ako ti bas trebaju highly concurrent stvari...
<dodobas> tipa, scala
<dodobas> Mmike: pronadji Go (lang) ... http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index.html
<ivoks> java?
<ivoks> wtf
<ivoks> dodobas: eno ga
<ivoks> 2009. prog. lang. of the year
<dodobas> to samo zanci da je imao najvisi rast...
<dodobas> s 0% na 0.1% je veliki rast :)
<jelly> ili statisticki zanemarivu razliku reda velicine epsilona
<ivoks> javu je spasio smartphone
<ivoks> i banke
<ivoks> neke banke :)
<dodobas> pa kad imas... cobol-to-java translator/transpilator sta vec ...
<Mmike> java je prvi jezik koji je omogucio da hrpa ljudi radi na jednom projektu bez velikih sranja
<ivoks> i tak
<ivoks> javi se meni iskon
<Mmike> btw, kad su pitali goslinga sto bi izbacio iz jave da ju danas ide iznova raditi
<Mmike> lik je odgovorio - klase
<Mmike> :D
<ivoks> da ipak ne mogu mi uvesti adsl :)
<Mmike> <dosaboy> man i hate python 3
<Mmike> apropos pitona3, veli kolega :D
<dodobas> razlog ?
<dodobas> jer mora staviti () kad radi print debugging ?
<dodobas> :)
<Mmike> to mene zna izjebat :)
<Mmike> amulet testovi za charmove su u pitonu3
<dodobas> i?
<dodobas> testovi koriste print se ne mogu nazvati, bas, testovima :)
<jelly> print je funkcija, jeli?  To je najocitija razlika od 2 do 3
<Mmike> jelly: ne bas
<Mmike> jelly: nova-compute/1
<Mmike> jelly: http://python3porting.com/differences.html
<Mmike> mrzim chrome
<Mmike> dodobas: kak si ti samo dosao do tog zakljucka? :)
<Mmike> amulet je testing framework kurac nesto pisan u pitonu3
<Mmike> i kad pises testove s amuletom, treba ti piton3
<Mmike> i nekad moras nesh napisat, pa koristis print
<Mmike> jel?
<dodobas> ne ... koristi logging, ako ...
<Mmike> jasta, koristi logging framework jer u biti zelis da ti se sve logira na neki hadoop negdje :)
<dodobas> dakle, jel sam pogrijesio ?
<Mmike> :) maestralno :)
 * jelly ne kuzi, mora bit neke developerske fore
<dodobas> Mmike: de odi pisat visualbasic macroe u excelu ... :p
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> java 8 je vrlo pedantna oko sigurnosti
<ivoks> cak bi rekao 'trebalo je tako uvijek biti
<ivoks> pa sad svi ovi rebrendani webexi vise ne rade
<ivoks> jer se url i certifikati ne poklapaju
<ivoks> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtp1/v/t1.0-9/10307361_10153903094861840_590081165278191878_n.jpg?oh=53218ecefcdfc4d5c9eabf6ccde143c2&oe=5677F2A8
<jelly> A giraffe's coffee would be cold by the time it reached the bottom of its throat. Ever think about that? No. You only think about yourself.  ^^ kompletan sadržaj "slike"
<jelly> https://twitter.com/markleggett/status/495744568487198720 izvor?
<ivoks> http://blogs.msdn.com/b/powershell/archive/2015/06/03/looking-forward-microsoft-support-for-secure-shell-ssh.aspx
<ivoks> openssh dolazi na windows
<ivoks> tako da ce microsoft, u biti, financirati razvoj openbsda
<ivoks> head.explodes.
<ivoks> hahahaha
<ivoks> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/11905404_869494853086073_5064935029199974830_n.jpg?oh=ad581274a9ada0e57b950299e1269df9&oe=5640299C
<ivoks> Mmike: ce to znati ^
<Mmike> > What's wrong with perl?
<Mmike> It combines all the worst aspects of C and Lisp: a billion different
<Mmike> sublanguages in one monolithic executable.  It combines the power of
<Mmike> C with the readability of PostScript.
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> idem jest
<brunoZG> Hej ljudi evo instalirao sam xchat kako ste preporucili :)
<bruno_> evo gledam malo ovaj Django to je nesto kao Ruby on rails ako ne grijesim? bi li to bilo oke za započet učit python?
<BotaniCar> JOJ ! Naidjem na clanak "lutke za seks koje mogu pricati" i umrem od smijeha :) Od svih osobina koje neki seksualni objekt moze imati - oni mu podarili govor :) 
<BotaniCar> Dobro da nije "lutke za seks koje mogu imati glavobolju" :)
<Mmike> bruno_: django je, da, nesh k'o ROR, ajmo rec... nebi bilo bas ok za ucit pajton jer u djangu imas jos dosta drugih stvari
<Mmike> malo HTMLa/CSSa/Javacripta i tih djidja
<Mmike> pa imas templeting engine
<bruno_> HTML i CSS znam
<Mmike> pa imas bazu podataka
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> diveintopython
<bruno_> i MySQL se znam snac
<Mmike> da skuzis briju oko pajtona
<Mmike> pa onda idi dalje
<bruno_> haha uporno pokusavam izbjec taj prvi suhoparni dio al valjda moram to proc :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> idi onda uci go, pash vidjet suhoparnosti :)
<Mmike> do kud se vukovarska kopa? Od Drziceve do? Lisinskog?
<Mmike> da
<vileni> ja samo znam da je od drziceve, nisam vidio do kuda
<Mmike> sad sam naso na zagreb.hr
<Mmike> negdje
<dodobas> ode bruno...
<jelly> oh no 
<dodobas> jer ovisno o tome sto je prije radio... mozda je puno bolje da pocne s http://www.greenteapress.com/thinkpython/html/index.html
<jelly> koji bruno
<dodobas> onaj bruno_
<jelly> bruno s repom?
<dodobas> e to ne znam...
<dodobas> diveintopython meni osobno nije nikad sjeo
<dodobas> tj. nije nesto sto bi preporucio pocetniku ....
<dodobas> learpythonthehardway je nesto sto bi dao osobi koje se zelim rjesiti ... :)
<dodobas> za koju znam da me nikad nece vise pitati ista oko pythona... jer ce odustati :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<jelly> dodobas: ali ak ostane uporna do kraja onda joj mozes dati bilo sta drugo da radi :-)
<jelly> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/nine-elms-sky-pool-residents-of-new-london-flats-can-swim-while-literally-looking-down-on-everyone-else-10461850.html
<dodobas> jelly: pa e ... kao neki test ... ako dodje i kaze ... da je LPTHW smece i da je glupo... onda skuzis da ipak postoji motivacija ... :)
<SilverSpace> bas
<jelly> http://www.regionalexpress.hr/site/more/vozila-se-u-krivom-smjeru-kroz-kruzhni-tok
<jelly> %$#!%!@
<jelly> Subject: Fwd: Fwd: Fwd: Fw: Fwd: FW: Fwd: PROČITAJ I PROSLIJEDI DALJE = - OBVEZNO!!!!!!!!!!!
<jelly> pokisoh ko mish
<brunoZG> haha vidio sam log @Dodobas, @Jelly, @Mmike...netko je rekao da ne valja onaj learnpythonhardway hmmm, jel ima nesto da valja? :D
<dodobas> brunoZG: pa http://www.greenteapress.com/thinkpython/html/index.html
<brunoZG> ok i evo danas sam pokrenuo python i ono radio print "Hello World" i te piz... :) kak bi npr ti poceo radit iz nule=
<dodobas> a kakva su ti iskustva do sada s progrmiranjem/ razvojem softverke podrske
<brunoZG> nikakva, ali moram naucit neki programski jezik kako bi mogao jednostavno pogoniti neke kompleksnije matematicke probleme i npr citati hrpe podataka iz tablica i sl.
<brunoZG> doslovno eto znam sto su varjable, nekoliko oblika varijabli, nesto malo HTML i CSS
<brunoZG> i malo matlaba
<dodobas> a zasto ne onda matlab
<dodobas> najbolj nucis ako rjesavas probleme koje imas..
<brunoZG> uvjek me zanimao web-developing
<brunoZG> pa sam mislio skrpat to sa ovom svojom problematikom, ne znam mnogo matlaba, citanje podataka i matrice eventualno
<brunoZG> al doslo je vrijeme na faksu da se nauci nesto za ozbiljno i da se moze primjenit na stvarnim problemima a nije humano neke stvari na ruku rijesavat
<dodobas> a koji faks :)
<brunoZG> strojarstvo u ZGu
<dodobas> a koji, recimo, imas zadatak na faksu, neki program/seminar/labos da bi mogao napraviti neku obradu
<brunoZG> trenutno nis riejsil sma sve u roku ali gledam unazad neke stvari su se dale mnogo bolje i brze rijesit uz uporabu nekog programskog jezika, naprimjer indicirali smo motor za 720° radilice i mjeren je tlak u cilindru za svakih 0,1° radilice i sad imas datoteku od preko 14000 redova (svaki red predstavlja prakticki 0,1° okretaja radilice) i 100 tlakova (stupci) i sad ajde naucil sam tolko matlab da to iscitam sto mi je trebalo, ali sad bi htio nesto op
<brunoZG> ce namjene, vjerujem da postoji nacin da se sve to puno brze/lakse i bezbolnije rijesi ucenjem nekog programskog jezika
<brunoZG> opce namjene*
<dodobas> pa recimo zasto to ne probas... jer prvo.. znas koji rezultat ocekujes
<brunoZG> probao bi, ali nemam pojma sto bih krenuo pisat
<dodobas> a drugo... moras dosta toga proci... kako otvoriti datoteku, kako procitati i kvalificirati vrijednosti... onda valjda nesto racunati ... 
<brunoZG> e to to, i sad ja trazim neku literaturu koja nema previse da se bavi stringovima nego matematika 
<brunoZG> ali vjerujem da taj prvi dio treba proc u svakom slucaju
<brunoZG> ako sam dobro shvatio npr phyton kao i ruby i ostale programske jezike fakat treba znat sto hoces jer inace se dosta pogubis, nekak imam osjecaj da mozes krenuti s njima u 100 razlicitih pravaca, ali opet sintaksa ako je ista nebi trebao bit rpoblem znat sve odjednom
<brunoZG> teorijski jel
<dodobas> proces programiranja je isti... neovisnan o programskom jeziku
<dodobas> manipuliras vrijednostima, izmedju kojih stavljas operatore, da bi lakse pamtio vrijednosti... koristis varijable
<dodobas> pa tako umjesto 1 + 1 ... imas a = 1, b = 1, a + b
<dodobas> kasnije takve izraze grupiras u blokove koda... pa funkcije ... module ...
<brunoZG> zgodno da, tkao nesto je i u matlabu bilo :) hvala dodobas
<dodobas> takodjer u procesu programiranja imas, ulaz, izlaz, matematiku, uvjete i ponavljanje
<brunoZG> eto ga na, pa jos nesto pa jos nesto hahahah niakd kraja :)
<dodobas> ulaz = ono sto predajes programu ... preko tipkovnice, preuzimanjem s interneta...
<dodobas> izlaz = prezentacija rezultata... spremanje u datoteu, ispis na monitoru/papiru
<dodobas> matematika = matematika
<dodobas> uvjeti = if/else
<dodobas> ponavljanje = for/while
<dodobas> prograski jezik ... jednom kad shvatih proces ... programski jezik je samo jos jedan 'jezik' koji moras nauciti
<dodobas> koji ima svoja pravila i iznimke...
<brunoZG> ok ,onda budem krenuo sa nekim laksim zadatcima koje sam radio pa cemo vidjet, tak sam i matlab isto pa je uspilo maakr za svrhu koja je trebala
<dodobas> Mmike: https://engineering.pinterest.com/blog/sharding-pinterest-how-we-scaled-our-mysql-fleet/
<dodobas> najbolja mi zadnja recenica ... When a master server dies, we have scripts to promote the slave and then bring up a replacement machine (plus get it up to date). Even today we don’t use auto-failover.  
<dodobas> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-08-20
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3ytTKZf344&feature=youtu.be # pre dobro :) 
<datase> YouTube: Reggae Shark - Key of Awesome #89 (Animated) - 0:02:54 - 11660372 views - 106473 likes / 2597 dislikes
<dodobas> morgen
<ivoks> isss... ko da me vlak zgazio
<dodobas> ivoks: pij manje magareceg mlijeka ...
<ivoks> previse sam spavao
<ivoks> 12h skoro
<ivoks> HAMAS tvrdi da je uhvatio delfina koji služi u izraelskoj mornarici
<ivoks> mozda jos uvijek spavam?
<SilverSpace> jutar
 * Mmike naucio novu englesku rijec - circumspect
<ivoks> kak sam mutav
<ivoks> cijelo vrijeme sam jednu ratu pausala u plusu
<Mmike> dodobas: heh
<ivoks> isss
<ivoks> tko je prevodio office365
<ivoks> bit ce isti oni koji su prevodili i ms office
<ivoks> 'Sljedeći put kad se vratite ovamo'
<ivoks> neki Jozo iz Citluka, bit ce
<ivoks> iss
<ivoks> pa taj office365 je jos gori od google docsa
<reSpawn> ma to je kod nas problem jer doslovno prevode
<ivoks> kaj nema tu visio?
<ivoks> 'Moji Sways'
<ivoks> wtf?
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/autobus-se-zabio-u-zid-u-miramarskoj/1402131/?secId=79&foto=1
<ivoks> hrabro...
<jelly> visio je i inace zaseban proizvod van ofisa, ne?
<ivoks> ne znam
<BotaniCar> Je
<BotaniCar> Znam samo zato jer sam jednom bio kratak za licencu pa su me drkali :D
<ivoks> drkali su te?
<BotaniCar> inspekcija
<ivoks> a ti bas das ms-u da te prca, ha?
<ivoks> pa je, to je ista bagra :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: O365 je ne samo govno, nego govno koje je cesto nedostupno, govno koje gubi dokumente, i govno koje doadje svoj kod u dokumente. 
<BotaniCar> Jesam napomenuo i kak fejkaju uptime servisa ? 
<BotaniCar> OOve godine nismo produzili partnerski status MSu i sefici sam poinstalirao ubuntu na pol racunala, kraj svijeta je blizu :) 
<reSpawn> neka samo da ima vise ubuntua
<reSpawn> idem skinuti 14.04.3 da vidim sta su toliko poboljsali
<dodobas> reSpawn: a koji sad vozis ?
<reSpawn> ni jedan za sada sam na debianu 
<SilverSpace> danas je neka tjestenina za rucak 
<reSpawn> ja sam jucer imao tjesteninu
<BotaniCar> Mi cijeli tjedan tucemo nekaj s zlicom, danas ce bit' mahune :) 
<reSpawn> ja cijeli tjedan nesto tjestasto ili neko meso
<reSpawn> vec mi se gadi sendvic s piletinom
<BotaniCar> Ti mora da si neozenjen :) Ako te tjesi, sigurno si popio vise piva od mene ovaj tjedan :D
<reSpawn> popio jedno u petak u krivoj
<reSpawn> bilo je puno
<reSpawn> ljudi
<reSpawn> kriva ( savska 14 )
<jelly> meni je za laptop 14.04 LTS i Unity skroz ok
<jelly> cak su unity notifikacije za irc puno bolje od debiana, u debianu se vidi samo da me neko negdje hajlajtao, a unity notifier tocno pise koji kanal i klikom fokusira taj
<jelly> i trpa pidgin (= Lync), xchat (= irc) notifikacije na isto mjesto sto je ok
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-mxp1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtp1/v/l/t1.0-9/11889427_889037474510607_6619182846216101116_n.jpg?oh=c58cd9a17c6bc3d103745d48105a5057&oe=5681E112
<jelly> BotaniCar: sljedeća scena: sprijeda, ulazi 12 kršnih stjuarda, sa straga također
<BotaniCar> jelly: znas mozda za neki FTP klijent koji moze izvrsiti neku post-download naredbu , ne skriptira mi se ako vec ima nekaj gotovo ? 
<SilverSpace> http://www.pp-vransko-jezero.hr/virtual/vransko.htmlhttp://www.pp-vransko-jezero.hr/virtual/vransko.html
<BotaniCar> tipa skinem /opt/nekaj i /tmp/nekaj_drugo , a on mi po zavrsetku downloada to sve fino spremi u sveskupa.tar.gz
<SilverSpace> http://www.pp-vransko-jezero.hr/virtual/vransko.html
<SilverSpace> zec u saftu i njoki uh ubio se
<jelly> BotaniCar: pojma, lftp? Cak i originalni ftp ima .netrc
<jelly> BotaniCar: ne znam zasto bi ti to sam ftp klijent radio, zvuci kao nesto sto se dovrsi iz shella
<BotaniCar> ma, ne treba meni, jedan striko je pitao , ja sam stava kao i ti, pa rek'o da se provjerim. Naime, kaj, on bi nekaj downloadao,pa da mu se to automacki zazipa. Brijem da mu je lakse sloziti neku inotify skriptu koja ce mu to napraviti ( ako uvijek downloada na isto mjesto ) 
<jelly> eh, zasto inotify... wget; zip 
<BotaniCar> Stricek je rekao "ja nisam ni programer ni skripter" .. kad te tak spuste, kaj da predlozis nego da sustav sam sve napravi :D
<BotaniCar> Inace bi mu rekao nek si pajpa ftp u tar i da mi da mira :) 
<Mmike> SIPAJ SI VODU U GEMIST 
<Mmike> a ne pajpat ftp u rar
<weshmashian> a u arj?
<Mmike> now you got me thinking
<Mmike> arj
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> wingcommander mi je dosoa na 2 diskete u arju
<ivoks> shit
<ivoks> Welcome to the Ods-tokyo.... mailing list!
<ivoks> 10. mjesec ce biti naporan :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ides i ti? ^
<ivoks> guess not
<Mmike> ivoks: nop
<Mmike> ivoks: nitko od nas ne ide, koliko znam
<Mmike> osim ak eda opet ne posalju :D
<Mmike> brijem da sam se razbolio, presla prehlada s mene na deteta
<Mmike> prehlada je isto viroza, right?"
<Mmike> genus proximus
<Mmike> ivoks: kol'ko si sad vec u Erste? Kak ti se cini, sveskup (znam da ti je bolje od RBA :D ). Jel' potpisivanje naloga jednako sjebato k'o u RBA? Kol'ki su ti mjesecni troskovi u odnosu na rba?
<jelly> Mmike: common cold je, da
<Mmike> jelly: i tebe snaslo?
<jelly> ne
<Mmike> eh
<jelly> nemam vremena jos se prehladit, tocim zeleni caj sa djumbirom
<ivoks> Mmike: potpisivanje naloga?
<ivoks> Mmike: u erste sam vec par mjeseci; iskreno ne znam koliko su mi troskovi. dok ne dodje do 1000kn mjesecno, ni ne primjecujem
<ivoks> ali da je bolje nego rba, je
<Mmike> ivoks: ma, ono, kad napravis placanje pa u RBA moras potpisat nalog preko tokena, mac challenge kurac
<ivoks> ah to
<Mmike> ono kad moras upisat iznos placanja, datum, vrijeme, pa ovaj na osnovu toga izgenerira neki broj koji upises nazad
<ivoks> ovdje imas token
<ivoks> upalis ga
<ivoks> stisnes broj 9
<ivoks> upises svoj pin
<ivoks> pa upises broj koji pise na ekranu
<ivoks> pa ok
<ivoks> pa prepises broj s tokena
<ivoks> nemoras unositi 5 razlicitih brojeva kao u rba
<Mmike> isto k'o na privatnom bankarstvu
<Mmike> tak slicno i zaba ima, meni jos bolje neg erste
<Mmike> al' rba
<Mmike> konji :)
<Mmike> iako aj bar im bankarstvo RADI od kad su novu aplikaciju napravili
<Mmike> u bilo koje doba dana da klikcem jednako mi brzo
<ivoks> ma radi drek
<Mmike> ja fakat nisam imao problema
<ivoks> jos uvijek ne mozes znati stanje poslovne kreditne kartice
<Mmike> osim sto je neintuitivno :)
<ivoks> nisi jer vise nemaju korisnika :)
<Mmike> ah, to
<Mmike> to nemam :)
<ivoks> u erste to imam
<ivoks> + mogu i fakture sam isprintati za kreditnu
<ivoks> + mogu vidjeti tko je i koliko rezervirao sredstava
<Mmike> lrzip je zakon - za-kon! 12 gigi dump, 300 megi kompresator :)
<ivoks> + mogu vidjeti koliko sam potrosio bilo kad bilo gdje
<Mmike> kul
<Mmike> ja sam odustao od prebacivanja za sad
<Mmike> a vidjet cemo vremenom
<ivoks> meni je zao sto nisam i prije
<Mmike> zavli su me opet neki dan i pitali dal' ocu kredit
<Mmike> i onda mi zena isprica uvjete
<Mmike> pa reko )
<ivoks> znas li ti koliko su oni neorganizirani?
<ivoks> ja odem u rba
<ivoks> zatvorim racun
<ivoks> od firme
<ivoks> vratim im pos aparat
<ivoks> zatvorim racun od obrta
<ivoks> zatvorim osobni racun
<ivoks> na tjedan dana kasnije zove me lik...
<ivoks> 'vi ste zatvorili racun, pa bi ja trebao pokupiti pos aparat'
<ivoks> 'ali predao sam vam ga'
<ivoks> 'ma di?'
<Mmike> "Nalog za kupoprodaju deviza moguće je napraviti samo od 08:00 do 15:30."
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> srce vam spalim!
<ivoks> rekao sam ti to^
<Mmike> ivoks: je'l mosh u erste prebacit paru cijeli dan?
<ivoks> mozes
<Mmike> ivoks: ja sam 100% siguran da sam prije ljeta oko 17 to radio - bio sam uvjeren da mosh u radno vrijeme, znaci, do 19
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> ne sjecam se
<Mmike> super je sad sto u RBA to ide automacki, vise ne moras cekat da tamo netko klikne 
<ivoks> ali to do 15.30 je bila kap koja je prelila casu
<ivoks> u erste ti veli 'ne moze danas, primit cemo nalog, ali sa sutrasnjim datumom valute'
<ivoks> erste ti jos posalje mail kad ti sjednu devize :)
<Mmike> to je rba prije radio
<ivoks> pa ne moras svako malo provjeravati :D
<Mmike> ne kuzim tu briju sa 'nemres devize prebacit u ponoc'
<ivoks> ne kuzim ja nista u rba
<ivoks> znam jednu zenu koja je tamo na visokoj poziciji
<ivoks> pa mi je rekla da su to sve mulci koji ne zele nista promijeniti
<ivoks> da oni znaju da im ebanking ne valja, ali da nitko nista ne zeli promijeniti
<Mmike> "tko ce to sad, di ces to sad" "jel' radi? De ne talasaj..."
<SilverSpace> makedonci izveli vojsku na ulice zbog navale izbjeglica
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: dam
<SilverSpace> Vlada Makedonije proglasila je izvanredno stanje
<jelly> fan <- shit
<SilverSpace> jelly: kaj ti crko fan
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ivoks: kaj ti koristis za spojit se na kanonikalov asterisk? s mobitela to radis ili s telefona?
<ivoks> empathy
<ivoks> Mmike: ^
<Mmike> ack
<Mmike> thnx
<jelly> empathy stack u debilani se doima totalno strgan, bar dijelovi za kde :-|
<Mmike> empathu oce skinut 101 megabajt i instalirat 110 paketa!
<Mmike> pa koji kurac je to :D
<ivoks> pa ako ne koristis gnome, onda treba puno, da
<ivoks> isto ti treba i account-plugin-sip onda
<jelly> cek... koja je ono veza izmedju telepathy i empathy
<Mmike> Cannot open file for reading: /home/mario/.twinkle/twinkle.cfg
<ivoks> jelly: empathy je klijent
<ivoks> telepathy je framework ili sta vec
<ivoks> telepathy-rakia
<ivoks> SIP connection manager for the Telepathy framework
<jelly> e
<jelly> znaci ak Mmike brije po KDE onda mu ne treba empathy, nego kde sranja za telepathy
<ivoks> valjda da
<ivoks> sta ja znam sta on koristi
<ivoks> pitao je mene sto ja koristim
<jelly> u Debilani se zove kde-telepathy
<ivoks> Mmike: koristim built-in andorid sip na mobitelu i empathy na svojim unity radnim stanicama
<Mmike> ivoks: kak ti to na andreku radi?
<ivoks> super
<ivoks> btw
<ivoks> zatrazio sam broj u hrvatskoj :D
<ivoks> 0800...
<Mmike> Fino! :D
<ivoks> is je odobrio, ceka se da telekom to osposobi
<jelly> kog koga si uzeo 0800?
<SilverSpace> http://onlinecatalogue.ikea.com/HR/hr/IKEA_Catalogue/
<ivoks> nisam ja nista
<ivoks> samo sam zatrazio firmu da mi omoguci
<ivoks> a oni nek se bakcu onda
<jelly> tak je
<reSpawn> d dan
<jelly> <ochiottes> Cannoli for everyone! https://duckduckgo.com/?q=cannoli&t=canonical&ia=images
 * jelly registrira cannolical.com 
<ipozgaj> 'sup
<jelly> notmuch
<ipozgaj> postoji poseban pakao za sve ljude koji ne dodaju IPv6 support u originalni tools nego napisu potpuno novi... ping6, tracerouter6, ip6tables...
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> zar ne postoji iptables -6?
<ivoks> osim toga, trebao bi koristiti mtr umjesto traceroute :)
<ipozgaj> ivoks: ne! ip6tables haha
<ipozgaj> vec sam par puta izgubio tipa pola sata jer sam gledao kako nesto ne radi a nema nikakvih posebnih ruleova :D
<ipozgaj> i onda skuzim da je ipv6
<jelly> ivoks: kaj, ne koristis nftables ili sto je vec najnovije?
<ipozgaj> ne :)
<ipozgaj> jelly: to i dalje koristi netfilter, samo je drukciji CLI?
<ipozgaj> barem koliko sam ja skuzio
<ivoks>  It is currently under development. 
<ipozgaj> 'nuf said :)
<jelly> ipozgaj: da.  iptables postaje legacy, welcome to 21st century, itd
<ivoks> kako je krenulo... to nece prije 22. stoljeca
<ipozgaj> kao i ipv6 :D
<ivoks> mislim da ce ipv6 vrlo brzo postati aktualan
<ipozgaj> ivoks: kod nas vec je
<jelly> aims to replace the existing {ip,ip6,arp,eb}tables framework
<ivoks> znam :D
<ipozgaj> ivoks: jos svega par stvari je dual stacked
<ivoks> al bitniji su end useri
<ivoks> a za to ti trebaju dva-tri svjetska telekoma da se to prelomi preko noci
<ivoks> a oni ce to uvesti dosta brzo (znam barem 3 koji na tome vrlo aktivno rade)
<ivoks> a onda ce i kinezi, jer oni ionako samo kopiraju :)
<jelly> kaj nije vec t-mobile usa presao
<jelly> oni nisu veliki na tom trzistu, al za nas su veliki ;-)
<ivoks> tmobile usa
<ivoks> bitni su koliko i nokia (nokia, ne nokia networks) ovih dana
<ipozgaj> comcast je vec full na ipv6
<ipozgaj> koji pokriva like 80% marketa u US za cable
<ivoks> ceka se jos telefonica i dt
<jelly> comcast je na dual stacku, ne?
<ivoks> nevjerojatno je da njemacke zeljeznice na kraju ostvare veci profit nego li njemacki telekom
<ivoks> a mozda i grijesim
<ivoks> u svakom slucaju, DB zaradjuje ozbiljne novce :)
<ivoks> hahaha kaj... tsipras odustaje?
<ivoks> Grčki premijer Aleksis Cipras podnijet će ostavku tijekom dana i raspisati izvanredne izbore za 20. rujna.
<jelly> bait & switch?
<ivoks> nema vecinu u parlamentu
<ivoks> napustila ga vlastita stranka jer je prihvatio pomoc zapada :0
<jelly> pa mogao je to ili izaci iz eurozone
<jelly> nema veze, sad ce euro jos da padne *rukotrlj*
<ivoks> sumnjam
<ivoks> dapace, euro se dize opet
<ivoks> http://www.ecb.europa.eu/stats/exchange/eurofxref/html/eurofxref-graph-usd.en.html
<ipozgaj> jelly: je, dual stack je
<ivoks> prekasno smo kupili dolare
<jelly> ah, guardian veli da je to napravio da ispreskace dosadasnje kolege iz stranke
<jelly> vidcemo, tko zna kako ce se to jos raspetljat
<ivoks> ono sto ja znam je...
<ivoks> da cu sad ugasiti komp :)
<ivoks> pozdrav
<Hrki> http://www.http2demo.io/
<Hrki> brutalno :)
<Hrki> svaka cast svim tim ljudima i vama gikovi sto nam olaksavate zivot!
#ubuntu-hr 2015-08-21
<BotaniCar> INTEL SSD-ovi su najbolji SSD-ovi ! :) 
<ivoks> ima finih a6 za manje od 30.000 eura u njemackoj
<reSpawn> kao sto je jedan uzeo peugeot 206 hdi izvana pa s njim cuda
<ivoks> a gle
<ivoks> to je peugeot
<ivoks> s puzom su uvijek neka cuda
<ivoks> Za razliku od prethodnih kategorija kredita, krediti po prekoračenjima na transakcijskim računima nastavili su bilježiti kontinuirani pad na godišnjoj razini.
<ivoks> aleluja
<ivoks> znaci li to da postajemo inteligentnije drustvo?
<ivoks> Uz mjesečni pad od 6,3% odnosno 1,2%, potrošački krediti i krediti za automobile nastavljaju bilježiti dvoznamenkaste stope pada koje su u lipnju na godišnjoj razini iznosile -55,7% odnosno -31.3%. 
<ivoks> cini se da da :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: brijem da ekipa nije nish vise pametna, nego sve slabije zadovoljavaju uvijete za kredite i imaju sve manje dozvoljene minuse. 
<ivoks> ali u tome i je stvar
<ivoks> kolicina plasiranih kredita se povecala
<ivoks> ali su se povecali stambeni krediti
<ivoks> dok su minusi na racunima i auti pali, drasticno pali
<ivoks> a ja si fakat moram uzeti novi auto
<ivoks> ovaj se lagano pocinje raspadati; trebalo je 11 godina i 310+k km
<BotaniCar> na koliko si mijenjao zupcasti ? ja si kontam preventivnu zamjenu napraviti, a ne znam paranoiziram li ili ne .. ovlasteni serviser mi je rekao da oni mijenjaju "po potrebi" .. 
<ivoks> nemam ja zupcasti
<ivoks> zupcasti se mijenjaju svakih 80-100k
<ivoks> ja imam lanac
<ivoks> malo je presnazan motor za gumeni prijenos :)
<BotaniCar> Pa, obzirom da je to prilicno specificna vrsta gume, ne bi se slozio, ali da, lanci su super . 
<ivoks> svi sportski auti imaju lance
<ivoks> audi s serija - lanci
<ivoks> moj ima lanac i dva remena
<ivoks> jedan remen za alternator i klimu
<ivoks> a drugi za rashladnu pumpu
<ivoks> i prosli tjedan mi je riknuo remen za alternator
<BotaniCar> Rekao si vec da je riknuo, ali da te junacki odvezao kud_je_trebalo :D
<ivoks> Thank You
<ivoks> for
<ivoks> Using Adblock
<ivoks> and making the monthly server expenses (to serve this page to you for free) along with the countless sleepless development nights (to provide this website to you for free), completely useless.
<ivoks> you are welcome, asshole.
<dodobas> yutro
<BotaniCar> Fuck him, go find a funding model that works for your site :) 
<ivoks> ovi kinezi zbunjuju
<ivoks> kod nijh je zeleno oznaka za pad na burzi, a crveno oznaka za rast
<BotaniCar> Mene zbunjuje ekipa koja radi "gem instal neki_drek" , a ima apt opciju :) 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: kao da nisi nikad održavao neki ruby projekt :)
<BotaniCar> dodobas: ne voljno :) 
<dodobas> uglavnom... radit ce samo ako je netko razvijao projekt na tocno toj platformi s tocno tim paketima iz apta....
<dodobas> svaki drugi slucaj... rekopmajliranje ruby-a + povlacenje novi gemova ...
<dodobas> smece
<ivoks> ruby je blah
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> jos nisam bio u ovom dijelu sada
<ivoks> sj. i juzna karolina, tennessee, virgina, alabama
<dodobas> pazi usluge... mozda je to vama normalno... meni eto prvi put ...
<dodobas> isao napraviti renew domena na onlydomains.com ...
<dodobas> payment nije prosao... 
<dodobas> zove me support iz australije ... da ovo ono... 1min kasnije ... zaboravio zadnji broj kreditne...
<dodobas> lik dodao, proslo ...
<BotaniCar> Sweet home, Alabama !! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwWUOmk7wO0
<datase> YouTube: LYNYRD SKYNYRD - Sweet Home Alabama - 0:05:43 - 15924842 views - 35357 likes / 1375 dislikes
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> joj kak su ljudi glupi sad bi oni naoruzali izbjeglice i vtatili ih nazad 
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/Xt4UX8
<SilverSpace> Hrvatski Telekom dokapitalizirao Iskon
<SilverSpace> hm opet kriminal
<ivoks> ovu stranku orah treba zatuc
<SilverSpace> ne :) 
<SilverSpace> zaboravih f1 prvi trening
<BotaniCar> Orah? Kaj se jos uvijek nisu samounistili ? :D
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/eskalacija-sukoba-na-granici-s-grckom-makedonska-policija-pomela-tisuce-migranata-sa-suzavcem/1402665/
<SilverSpace> i sad ih ti naoruzaj 
<ivoks> joj, petak...
<ivoks> jos samo malo...
<ivoks> kp kine ce uskoro moci napisati knjigu
<ivoks> 'kako smo zamalo uspjeli'
<ivoks> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-08-21/china-s-stock-index-futures-decline-before-manufacturing-report
<ivoks> sa 5000 na 3500 u vrijeme kada se zapad oporavlja
<ivoks> to treba znat
<ivoks> treba ukinuti drzave
<ivoks> svijet je postao preglobalan
<SilverSpace> ha to bi kaos izazvalo
<SilverSpace> http://net.hr/danas/novac/mutno-kod-vrdoljaka-ministasrtvo-bespotrebno-trosilo-novac-a-u-proracunu-im-se-pogubili-milijuni/
<SilverSpace> caciceva skola
<ivoks> typo
<ivoks> ministasrtvo
<BotaniCar> kaj je "valuation bubble" ? 
<ivoks> precijenjeno
<ivoks> to je kada se firmu procijeni na 100 milijardi dolara
<ivoks> a ne zaradjuje i nema neki potencijal da zaradi
<ivoks> puno je takvih
<ivoks> instagram, tesla motors...
<ivoks> to migovi probijaju zidove?
<jelly> ivoks: da ukines drzave, ostale bi megakorporacije koje su jos vece zlo
<ivoks> ne u smislu da se ukine regulacija
<ivoks> vec da se ukine 200 razlicitih regulacija
<ivoks> i bude samo jedna
<ivoks> jer... imas firmu iz njemacke koja nudi neku uslugu
<ivoks> ti kupis tu uslugu u hr i placas porez u njemackoj
<ivoks> i dajes novce njemackoj
<BotaniCar> Meni se zbog "daj da bude jedna regulacija" svidio koncept EU , samo su sfusali i dozvolili clanicama da imaju svoje zakonodavstvo :( 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: nisu sfusali, samo treba godine i godine da bi eu postala politicka unija
<ivoks> puno je opiranja
<ivoks> Da pojedinac bez prekida ispušta vjetrove šest godina i devet mjeseci, proizveo bi toliko plina čija bi energija bila ekvivalent atomskoj bombi.
<ivoks> Termiti proizvode više plinova od bilo koje druge vrste na svijetu, čime utječu i na onečišćenje okoliša.
<ivoks> jel netko uvozio auto iz eu otkako smo usli u eu?
<ivoks> uvozio/unosio
<ivoks> mislim... vidi ovo
<ivoks> http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/details.html?id=212948475&scopeId=C&sortOption.sortBy=searchNetGrossPrice&fuels=DIESEL&damageUnrepaired=ALSO_DAMAGE_UNREPAIRED&sortOption.sortOrder=ASCENDING&isSearchRequest=true&minFirstRegistrationDate=2013-01-01&minPowerAsArray=147&minPowerAsArray=KW&maxMileage=60000&maxPrice=35000&makeModelVariant1.makeId=1900&makeModelVariant1.modelId=10&pageNumber=1
<ivoks> http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/details.html?id=211103175&scopeId=C&sortOption.sortBy=searchNetGrossPrice&fuels=DIESEL&damageUnrepaired=ALSO_DAMAGE_UNREPAIRED&sortOption.sortOrder=ASCENDING&isSearchRequest=true&minFirstRegistrationDate=2013-01-01&minPowerAsArray=147&minPowerAsArray=KW&maxMileage=60000&maxPrice=35000&makeModelVariant1.makeId=1900&makeModelVariant1.modelId=10&pageNumber=1&action=eyeCatche
<ivoks> r
<BotaniCar> ivoks: susjed mi zivi od toga kaj je prekupac auta izvana 
<ivoks> ne sumnjam...
<ivoks> vidis, muz od sestricne se time bavi
<ivoks> mene samo zanima koliko se jos treba doplatiti na ono sto se kupi vani
<ivoks> pdv je 6% manji, pa se isplati uzeti auto u njemackoj
<BotaniCar> To ne znam. Pitat cu covjeka kad ga vidim, ali ne nadaj se da cu prije ponedjeljka nesto znati. 
<ivoks> ma sve ok
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwLiY-J0bJQ
<ivoks> to bi ja
<datase> YouTube: Audi matrix-beam led lighting in Audi A8 & S8 Explained / Audi Matrix LED-Scheinwerfer - 0:03:54 - 212025 views - 384 likes / 16 dislikes
<ivoks> cijelo vrijeme voziti s dugim svjetlima
<SilverSpace> Mmike: drugi trening za 5 min
<ivoks> pff
<ivoks> line assist na audiju
<ivoks> radi samo ako drzis ruke na upravljacu
<ivoks> ako pustis upravljac, kao da auto sam vozi, ovaj te posalje u kurac :)
<jelly> tako se drugi ne mogu tuziti da je auto self-driving
<ivoks> da
<SilverSpace> fileki i pire krumpir
<dodobas> pljeska
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/2PnzrWJ-GnI
<datase> YouTube: "THERE'S BEARS IN THE POOL!!!" - (Family of Bears Swimming in Pool) - Rockaway, NJ - 0:11:02 - 3843 views - 197 likes / 4 dislikes
<jelly> srdelice, pola grah salata pola blitva krumpir :-)
<vileni> cevapi
<SilverSpace> bome se petkom vise ne jedu ribe :)
<vileni> u firmi je obicaj cevape petkom
<SilverSpace> kak prevest setup
<SilverSpace> možemo koristi setup
<jelly> kontekst?  Početno postavljanje?
<ivoks> SilverSpace: prevode se izrazi, ne rijeci
<ivoks> inace bi na hrpu mjesta zujao kako nesto prevesti
<SilverSpace> jelly: nije tehnicke prirode taj setup je skup pribora koji cini taj setup 
<SilverSpace> i nemam engleski tekst 
<SilverSpace> Kod ovakvih kraljica možemo koristi setup sa epruvetom
<SilverSpace> netko tko je prevodio isto nije znao kako to prevest 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: radni komplet ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: to se odnosi na ovaj setup http://i.imgur.com/E8A6Z.jpg
<BotaniCar> ahh, "komplet"
<SilverSpace> Kod ovakvih kraljica možemo koristi komplet sa epruvetom ali epruveta mora biti u nekoj kutijici
<BotaniCar> Eto
<SilverSpace> thx
<BotaniCar> kao bonus: http://static.formula1.ferrari.com/imgresize-cache/6d2116a31af9fb7e0dd36cee51761e34.jpg
<SilverSpace> ubit ce me ovaj netjak
<SilverSpace> kaj nemre biti normalno djete
<BotaniCar> Ajde, ako te rat nije ubio :D
<BotaniCar> Kaj je napravil ?D:
<SilverSpace> mravinjak moram radit
<BotaniCar> ( ne mogu vjerovati da ne mogu naci sinonim za "komplet" na nasem jeziku )
<SilverSpace> nemoze imati normalne kucne ljubimce
<BotaniCar> Mravinjak ? :D Dodji si uzmi iz mog dvorista jedan, ne mogu se rijesiti malih govnara :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ne kopamo iz prirode mora se kraljica uloviti kad lete na pocetku ljeta
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: da ti si tamo nisko i okolo livada zajebano 
<SilverSpace> kda su u vrticu morali crtati svoje kucne ljubimce ili sto bi htjeli ako ih nemaju Franko je nacrtao puža 
<BotaniCar> U stvari mi ni malo ne smetaju, brijem da mi samo rahle zemlju, ali zena ima paranoje da ce se u kucu zavuc' 
<SilverSpace> svi neke ptice macke pse
<BotaniCar> Puza ? Si mu pustil crtic "turbo" ? Do jaja je :) 
<SilverSpace> turbo ?
<BotaniCar> sec
<SilverSpace> aa obruT 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1860353/
<BotaniCar> nene, turbo, as in ime crtica :) 
<SilverSpace> pitala ga teta zasto puza reko joj je da ne motra puno trcat
<SilverSpace> bio je tjedan dana na tapeti u vrtucu svi su pukli od smijeha
<BotaniCar> Ahahahaha, tom logikom ja imam ribe doma :D
<SilverSpace> sad su ga mravi ulovili 
<BotaniCar> Kak su deca cudna, zakaj su mu se smijali ? Logika mu je do jaja :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :) ee
<SilverSpace> smijali su se kak se samo sjetio 
<SilverSpace> mali lumenko 
<SilverSpace> http://hawgs.co.uk/antblog/?cat=1
<SilverSpace> imamo jednu maticu i vec ima desetak mrava i dvdesetak licinki 
<SilverSpace> na proljece mora se premjestit u formicarium 
<SilverSpace> http://www.thesecondreport.com/
<SilverSpace> kaze lik za mrave kad ih je malo samo se skrivaju a kad zajednica naraste postaju agresivni kaze a su mu cak digli stakleni poklopac zajednickim snagama da bi pobjegli van 
<SilverSpace> to mi slici na ove izbjeglice
<BotaniCar> To mi slici na klince iz vrtica :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jel tvoj smislja kako pobjec iz vrtica jedno vrijeme Franku je to bio naum morali smo teti rec da malo bolje pripazi
<jelly> Mmike: hehe, ipak se jedan kandidat javio iz pornjavatorske firme
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jedno jutro je trazio balone da bi preletio preko ograde u vrticu 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: moj je o tom mastao kad sam mu pokazao da raim na 5m od vrtica. Onda sam mu objasnio da nema nikakvog smisla da bjezi iz vrtica na jedno tako dosadno mjesto kao sto je moj ured :) Sad bar znam da bu pobegel u bertiju, ako pobegne :) 
<BotaniCar> Ovo s balonima je super :) 
<BotaniCar> gasim sve, ugodan vikend ! 
<jelly> http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/37113.html > Canonical assert that the act of compilation creates copyright over the binaries, and you may not redistribute those binaries unless (a) the license prevents Canonical from restricting redistribution (eg, the GPL), or (b) you follow the terms of their IP policy [...]Canonical are deliberately making it difficult to create derivative works, and that's one of the core tenets of the definition of free soft
<jelly> ware. 
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> problem je nesto sasvim drugo
<ivoks> problem je kada se derivat zove ubuntu
<ivoks> i to je sve iz prakticnih razloga napravljeno
<jelly> to nije ono sto je g. Shuttleworth rekao
<ivoks> ne znam sto je on rekao
<ivoks> znam sto se desava u praksi
<ivoks> a to je da mirantis prodaje 'ubuntu openstack', a imaju svoj kernel, svoje patcheve, itd
<ivoks> i onda ljudi dolaze k nama po support za nesto sto uopce nije ubuntu
<dodobas> i vi naplatite... ne vidim problem
<dodobas> moar biznis
<ivoks> ne mozes naplatiti support za nesto za sto nemas source
<ivoks> a drugi problem je mint
<ivoks> koji prodaje support, a koristi canonicalovu infrastrukturu
<ivoks> nema svoj repozitorij
<dodobas> pa maknite ga s launchpada ...
<jelly> eh, koliko izvedenica koristi debianovu infrastrukturu pa nikom nista
<jelly> suck it up
<jelly> jebate, ko da je par terabajta downloada dnevno neki trosak
<ivoks> puno, ali tko od njih naplacuje za to?
<jelly> ivoks: LMDE :-D
<ivoks> znaci, mint ode u dogovor s vendorom
<ivoks> i kao repozitorije stavlja ubuntu repo
<ivoks> nema nista sporno u tome da ljudi posrcu pakete sa ubuntu arhive, sve ok
<jelly> znam ja, zna i mjg zasto je to napravljeno, ali ono sto je napravljeno efektivno cini da redistribucija kontenjera sa ubuntutom krsi Canonicalov policy
<ivoks> medjutim, sporno je kada oko toga radis komercijalnu ponudu i obecavas nesto nad cime nemas kontrolu
<dodobas> pa to je njihov problem ...
<dodobas> lol
<jelly> na kraju cete zavrsiti sa ubuntu-centosom
<jelly> di ce biti izbijeljeno ime i rebuildani binary ;-)
<ivoks> i to je ok
<ivoks> to se i potice
<ivoks> (koliko se ja sjecam)
<ivoks> vec dugo se nisam bavio ubuntuom kao takvim
<ivoks> dodobas: nije samo njihov problem
<jelly> Ne znam... ako Canonical hoce dozvoliti samo customerima da trosi binaryje, onda nek zatvori pristup repozitorijima ko sto RHEL ima i veli svima da potpisu ugovor
<ivoks> dodobas: kada bi se ficeki zvali bmw, a na to nitko ne bi trzao, koliko dugo bi bmw bio povjerljiv brend?
<jelly> otherwise, ni jedan sud nece reci da mehanicka pretvorba, tj. kompajlirane, magicno kreira copyright
<ivoks> pa ako procitas policy vidjeti ces da pise:
<jelly> eeee... ali Ubuntu kao distra je jedna velika reklama, i to se Canonicalu ne bi svidjelo
<ivoks> Canonical owns and manages certain intellectual property rights in Ubuntu and other associated intellectual property (Canonical IP)...
<ivoks> 'cetain'
<ivoks> certain
<ivoks> ne sve
<ivoks> nego neke
<jelly> ali nece reci tocno sto je free i redistributable a sto non-free, nego lijepo "sve sto smo mi kompajlirali"
<jelly> jer bi inace bilo lako izbaciti taint vani
<dodobas> ivoks: nisi shvatio... ficek se zove ficek, samo eto ima bmw servis, kojem bmw moze zatvorti vrata kad hoce... mint ubuntu
<ivoks> dodobas: pa nije
<ivoks> ako ficek ima znacku bmw i na sebe napise bmw 318
<ivoks> onda bmw ima problem
<ivoks> oba su nastali iz lima
<dodobas> gdje mint ima ubuntu znacku ?
<jelly> dodobas: ovo je vise ficek sa bmw karoserijom i nabrijanim motorom :-)
<ivoks> i to sto je bmwov motor u ficeku, ne znaci da je ficek bmw
<dodobas> jelly: pa to kazem ... to je ficek ... a ne ficek bmw ...
<ivoks> Any redistribution of modified versions of Ubuntu must be approved, certified or provided by Canonical if you are going to associate it with the Trademarks. 
<ivoks> modfied version of ubuntu
<ivoks> ako zelis nesto i dalje zvati ubuntuom
<ivoks> onda canonical mora staviti approved znakic
<ivoks> vjeruj mi, znam o cemu pricam
<jelly> sto znaci "associated with" ?
<ivoks> postoji hrpa imagea na amazonu koji se zovu ubuntu
<ivoks> a nisu ubuntu
<dodobas> da li... oni ne redistrbuirau modificirani ubuntu... nego mint + ubuntu paketi
<jelly> ak ja velim "ovaj kontenjer je ubuntu-based" jel to associated?
<dodobas> i to zovu mint
<jelly> ako paket unutra ima verziju "4.0.10-1ubuntu2" jel to associated?
<ivoks> pa ocito je
<jelly> nije ocito
<ivoks> ali ako ima 1ubuntu2, onda znaci da ima i patcheve koji su nastali u ubuntuu
<jelly> sto ne mijenja licencu.
<ivoks> pa onda nije samo machine work
<ivoks> ne mijenja, ali licenca se odnosi samo na source
<jelly> ne.
<ivoks> (ovisi kako koja licenca, naravno)
<jelly> to Canonical tvrdi.
<jelly> i to je smijesno
<ivoks> koja licenca se odnosi na binary?
<jelly> ista
<jelly> sbuilder/debuild/make i make install je cisti machine work
<ivoks> slazem se
<ivoks> samo sto ti ja kazem da ako paket ima ..ubuntu u verziji
<ivoks> onda ima i kod koji je nastao u ubuntuu
<jelly> sto je ok, ali ubuntu ne moze sprijeciti redistribuciju istog ako je DFSG-licenciran
<jelly> dakle to se ne bi smjelo ogranicavat po copyright/license, nego samo po trademark strani
<jelly> > Canonical's position is that you must ask for permission before distributing any custom container images that contain Ubuntu binaries, even if you use no Ubuntu trademarks in the process.
<jelly> > Canonical's position is that there's sufficient creative effort involved in choosing appropriate compilers and options and constructing a build system around that that the end result inherits some of that creativity
<jelly> sto ima neke logike
<jelly> onda i Debian moze napraviti istu stvar :-D
<jelly> also, to znaci da Debian vise ne smije preuzimati _ni jednu_ zakrpu od Ubuntua :-)
<ivoks> moze
<ivoks> jer je to source
<ivoks> ;)
<jelly> jos gore
<ivoks> a i prenosis rijeci jedne strane koja tvrdi da je druga strana to rekla, bez ikakvih dokaza
<jelly> prenosim ono sto ima dostupno, da
<jelly> sto bi drugo moglo biti opravdanje za policy koji veli "kompajliranje kreira (c)" nego taj dodatni trud koji je ulozen u kompajliranje
<jelly> ok, to znaci da Debian smije preuzimati zakrpe, osim onih koje su vezane za gcc5 migraciju, reproducible builds, ili bilo sto vezano za kompajliranje ;-)
<SilverSpace> kud taj svijet ide
<jelly> kaki jebio trening
<SilverSpace> pun kvarova izljetanja i pucanja guma
<SilverSpace> mercedes i dalje sekundu prednosti ispred svih
<ivoks> pa jeb... ti microsoft i njihove pizdarije
<ivoks> 'visio pro for office 365' je u biti exe aplikacija za desktop
<ivoks> kreteni mater im nabijem
<ivoks> to ti kaze nakon sto platis
<SilverSpace>  McLaren i dalje u banani 
<jelly> "office 365" je ime i za cloud uslugu, i za workstation set alata, i za jos nesto cega se ne sjecam
<ivoks> 747 odlazi u povijest
<ivoks> steta
<ivoks> nadao sam se da ce 747-8 ozivjeti staru damu
<ivoks> The operation set a world record for single-flight passenger load on May 24, 1991, when an El Al 747 carried 1,122 passengers to Israel (1,087 passengers were registered, but dozens of children hid in their mothers' robes). "Planners expected to fill the aircraft with 760 passengers. Because the passengers were so light, many more were squeezed in."[5] Five babies were born aboard the planes.
<jelly> nemres rec da se Izrael ne brine za svoje
<ivoks> bas mi zao
<ivoks> 747 je najljepsi avion
<jelly> vidjet cemo kako ce se povijesno krscanska evropa pobrinuti za ovaj val izbjeglica
<ivoks> zanimljivo je da ih europa ne prihvaca
<ivoks> samo i iskljucivo zbog vjerskih razloga
<jelly> znakovito, cak
<ivoks> a u isto vrijeme se odrice vjere
<ivoks> ja bi rekao kako je to samo dokaz kako su vjere vezane uz granice
<ivoks> i kao takve nisu cinjenicno stanje uopce
<jelly> pa rekao bi da je odricanje od krscanskih nacela upravo dobar izgovor da ih se ne drzi
<ivoks> i prema tome su smijesne sto jos uvijek postoje
<jelly> iako su ta nacela manje-vise common sense i altruizam
<ivoks> pa nisu common sense
<ivoks> common sense su ovdje, u europi, na zapadu
<ivoks> nisu svuda
<ivoks> odredjeni su kulturom
<ivoks> koju je dobrim dijelom odredila religija
<jelly> pa je, ovo je efektivno test koliko toga se zadrzalo
<jelly> i kakvi cemo mi biti prema hrpi gladnih, ocajnih ljudi koji se nisu htjeli ili mogli boriti za svoju zemlju jer su idioti iz NATO-a slali oruzje ISIS-u
<SilverSpace> jebote koja pljacka Todoric za koncesiju Jamnica zupaniji placa samo 300.000 kuna godišnje
<jelly> pih, i ja bi
<SilverSpace> ni za krpati cestu kaj uniste kamioni 
<SilverSpace> a drzava place da nema love
<brunoZG> hej pozdrav ljudi. Evo problema, znaci uputio sma se rijesavati zadatak u pythonu i sad otkrio sam sympy i muci me recimo ako imam jednadzbu x+1=3 karikiram i sad hocu dobit rijesenje i koristim solver, kako ja to rijesenje mogu deklarirat kao variajblu pa da mi ga spremi za daljnu upotrebu i sto da koristim da kad napisem program npr koj ce racunat hrpetinu podataka da imam tipa samo pitanja: npr. Unesite ulazni moment na vratilo: (pa se sad tu unese np
<brunoZG> r 47nm) i tako
<brunoZG> ionda stisnem solve(ili upisem naredbu i izbaci mi konacna rijesenja), nebitno hocu li morat pisati za svako print "Moment je:", Mn
<brunoZG> ali htio bih van ciste podatke
<brunoZG> ofc tog proracuna bi bilo recimo cistog koda sigurno preko 3000 linija (govorim odokativno)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-08-22
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/393593/Evo-kako-varaju-turiste-na-Murteru.html
<Mmike> srca ti, kak sam bolestan :(
<Mmike> SilverSpace, de mi onaj url opet kak si ti kodi slozio za gledanje F1 i ostalih stvari, plz"?
<SilverSpace> http://www.tvaddons.ag/fusion-installer-kodi/
<SilverSpace> http://www.tvaddons.ag/navi-x-kodi/
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<SilverSpace> dan Vlado9A3CY 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ovdje ti radi add na 720 http://addons.tvaddons.ag/show/plugin.video.phstreams/
<Vlado9A3CY> zivio SilverSpace :)
<Vlado9A3CY> odoh na dorucak :D
<SilverSpace> :) dt
<SilverSpace> bome ferrari na trecem treningu jako blizu mercedesu
<SilverSpace> McLaren je fakat presmjesan koja tragedija
<nicols> jutro!
<Mmike> SilverSpace, glupo je
<Mmike> pa hamilton je preko sekundu bolji od treceg
<SilverSpace> mercedes je zvijer
#ubuntu-hr 2015-08-23
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Mmike> pa 
<Mmike> i onaj webdrek za kodi mi se potrgao :)
<Vlado9A3CY> i kaj buš sad? :D
<Vlado9A3CY> ima li netko iskustva s nadogradnjom dualboot win7/linux na win10/linux... ima li poteskoca kasnije s postojecom instalacijom linuxa, tnx
<Mmike> vjerojatno ce ti windowsi ubit grub u mbru
<Mmike> pash ga morat opet nainstalirat
<Mmike> al' sta ce ti bit sa ntldrom (ili cim vec) u windowsima, nemam pojma
<Mmike> probaj :D
<Vlado9A3CY> okay, vidjet' cu... pa cu vam javiti :) ... zao mi je ubiti legalne i placene windowse i msoffice (radi se o zeninom kompjuteru), valjda cu uspjeti, makar morao u konacnici reinstalirati linux :)
<CrazyMelon> nema poteskoca nikakvih za win7->win10
<CrazyMelon> sa*
<Vlado9A3CY> tnx CrazyMelon ;)
<CrazyMelon> np :)
<SilverSpace> jutar
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: ne potrga grub
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ^^
<Mmike> Vlado9A3CY, napravi backup
<Mmike> Vlado9A3CY, imas tool koji se zove partimage, ja s njim obicno to radim
<Mmike> Vlado9A3CY, bootas sysrescuecd, i pokrenes partimage, i ovaj ti napravi image particije s windozama (pazi da oznacis 'save mbr too', ili kak se vec zove opcija)
<Mmike> ja image obicno napravim na mrezni disk (ak mi daju laptop da ga nosim doma) ili na USB disk, ak moram ic kod tog nekog
<SilverSpace> ako imas 5GHz AP Client dali se na njega mozes spojit bilo kojim uredajem
<SilverSpace> ili je to samo most izmedu dva 5GHz Clienta
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace: tek sam rezervirao update na win10... hvala, nadam se da ce sve proci okay
<Vlado9A3CY> Mmike: ne treba mi nikakav backup, ne cuvam nista lokalno
<Vlado9A3CY> tnx anyway
<Mmike> Vlado9A3CY, ma, cisto da se ne moras patit s reinstalacijom svega ako ti se potrga
<Mmike> ja sam danas recimo prtljao po kodiju
<Mmike> da si dodam strimove i sve
<Mmike> i naravno da sam sjebao nesh
<Mmike> samo sam vratio sve s backupa
<Mmike> 2 minuta
<Vlado9A3CY> nemam ti ja to Mmike ... kodi, whatever, I don't need it :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: a da uspio si nesto sjebat :)
<Vlado9A3CY> imam playliste za radio streamove spremljene na oblaku... drugo mi nije vazno :)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: tjedan dan sam ja cekao i nadogradio bez problema sve radi na lenovo edge
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace: vjerujem da ce tako biti slucaj i kod mene... tnx ;)
<jelly> Belgian Grand Prix: McLaren given [total of] 105-place grid penalty http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/formula1/34008319
<SilverSpace> jelly: da ta pravila su glupa to su rekli i sve momcadi
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da, nekaj mi je sjebato bilo prije, neki upgrade potrgao nest
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jesu bili meklareni sa apgrejdanim motorima vec u kvalifikacijama?
<Mmike> jelly, znas ti kak da izvucem AMDov part number iz linuxa?
<Mmike> ADO520BIAA5DO, ili tak nesht
<Mmike> cpuinfo, cpuid, lshw, dmidecote
<Mmike> nist ne daje
<jelly> ne kuzim sto je "AMDov part number", sorry
<Mmike> ADO520BIAA5DO <- to je part number
<Mmike> ono kaj CPU-Z pokaze u windozama
<jelly> part number od cega, procesora?
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> SilverSpace, koji ti ono cpu imas?
 * Mmike trazi neki low power am2/am3/am3+ cpu
<Mmike> imam trenutno athlon64 x2 5000+ na 2.6 Ghz, 65W TDP
<Mmike> pa reko, jel' ima sto bolje, jos da ima 4 jezgre... :)
<Mmike> http://www.nabava.net/procesori__40/amd-procesor-athlon-ii-x4-600e-socket-am2-22ghz__8424991 <- aj, recimo, al' g anema za kupit vise
<Mmike> nit na njuskalima
<SilverSpace> AMD Athlon(tm) 5350 APU with Radeon(tm) R3
<SilverSpace> Mmike: i jako zadovoljan sam sa tim 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, koji socket je to?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: McLarem je dva motora odmah uzeo 
<Mmike> da, jadno
<Mmike> mislio sam da su se kvalificirali sa starim motorima
<SilverSpace> SOCKET AM1
<SilverSpace> http://www.links.hr/?naziv=procesor-amd-athlon-x4-5350-box-s-am1-2-05ghz-2mb-cache-radeon-hd-8400-quad-core&option=artikl&id_artikl=050.603.282
<jelly> Mmike: nemam pojma, ne kuzim se u amd procesore, nesto malo u graficke
<Mmike> AM1 nije am2 kompatibilcna?
<SilverSpace> ne
<SilverSpace> ovo je cpu i graficka u jednom procesoru
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> sporiji je dosta od ovog kaj imam
<Mmike> doduse, TDP mu je 20W :)
<SilverSpace> moram kupit da izmjerim koliko mi konfa trosi 
<SilverSpace> 60W mi je napajanje
<SilverSpace> uzeo sam si plocu koja se napaja direktno iz napajanja kao laptop 
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> izgleda da ce ostat ovaj cpu jos neko vrijeme
<SilverSpace> http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/AM1H-ITX/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: meni ne treba nista jace 
<SilverSpace> glavno mi je da ubuntu radi 
<SilverSpace> ovo je puno bolje od atoma 
<SilverSpace> koji sa imao do sada
<SilverSpace> plocu sam uzimao tako da ima DisplayPort
<SilverSpace> za dell monitor
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to ce doc slijedece ljeteo, jer ovaj core2duo lagano postaje spornjikav
<Mmike> iako je nvidija unutra
<Mmike> pa mogu i fullHD gledati na njemu
<Mmike> (doduse, tekla nece vise od 1024x768 preko HDMIja pokazat, neka stara Bravia)
<Mmike> tak da mi je to za sad nekak i ok
<SilverSpace> uh f1 
<SilverSpace> lauda nesto trkelja 
<Mmike> moram provuc ethernet do tv-laptopa
<Mmike> backup mi traje predugo
<Mmike> kao, 54mbps, al' ja dobijem 1.5MB/sec 
<SilverSpace> da ja popizdim kad moram nesto sa laptopa podic na router wifi spor uzas
<SilverSpace> zica samo proleti 
<SilverSpace> krug zagrijavanja
<SilverSpace> maldonado uz vettela 
<SilverSpace> jao 
<SilverSpace> sunce 
<SilverSpace> evo vec jedan u kvaru
<SilverSpace> odlican start vettela
<SilverSpace> Kingston SSD V300 120GB, SSD, SATA, SATA3, 7200rpm, 2.5"
<SilverSpace> nisam znao da se ssd vrti :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<vileni> Mmike: pa uzmi si AM1, neces naci nista sto trosi tako malo u am2, a ako nadjes, javi da i ja uzmem :)
<vileni> meni sa pasivnim kulerom taj athlon 5350 ostaje ispod 50 stupnjeva
<SilverSpace> +43.0°C sa njegovim 
<SilverSpace> box kulerom
<SilverSpace> mercedes se ne odvaja
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> ooo joj kisa 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/u-letu-se-sudarila-dva-aviona-tragedija-na-aeromitingu-u-svicarskoj--najmanje-jedan-pilot-poginuo/1403723/
<SilverSpace> opet
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/sport/automoto/393722/Ovakvo-krsenje-pravila-u-Formuli-1-jos-nismo-vidjeli.html
<SilverSpace> ode guma
<Mmike> vileni, ma, ovaj athlon trosi 60akW, ima onaj kaj sam pejsto, trosi 40ak
<Mmike> AM1 je sporo sve
<Mmike> tak da
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> idem jest :)
<jelly> grožan sa devetog na podij
<SilverSpace> njemu nije pukla guma
<Mmike> FatherInLaw je uspio sjebat ubuntu tak da kad klikne na Places->Desktop, otvori mu se VLC
<Mmike> opce ne kuzim kak je to uspio
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> zasto je vettel DNF?
<Mmike> aha, Did Not Finish
<SilverSpace> guma ga sjebala 
<SilverSpace> Vettel podivljao nakon eksplozije, prijeti mu kazna!
<SilverSpace> namjestio alarm da pogledam f1 snimku na rtl2 u 22:25
<SilverSpace> drugacije zaboravim
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/teska-nesreca-kod-pule-biciklist-poginuo--a-vozac-koji-je-automobilom-naletio-na-njega-u-teskom-stanju--/1403838/
<SilverSpace> dva pta sam ja skoro najebo od auta 
<SilverSpace> i oba puta za volanom su bile zenske
<frainfreeze> To ti je jer si pre zgodan pa su se zabuljile.
<Mmike> SilverSpace, podivljao, di kaj sta?
<frainfreeze> Treća ga je očito sredila.
<frainfreeze> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kj akaj
<Mmike> SilverSpace, de, jebo te tviter :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-08-22
<vileni> jutro
<Mmike> mario@MIKE ~> curl http://www.facebook.com
<Mmike> curl: (7) Failed to connect to www.facebook.com port 80: Connection refused
<Mmike> 7 mario@MIKE ~> 
<Mmike> haha :D
<Mmike> 7 mario@MIKE ~> curl http://www.index.hr
<Mmike> curl: (7) Failed to connect to www.index.hr port 80: Connection refused
<Mmike> haha (2)
<SilverSpace> jutro
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/171618/karta-europe-prema-najcesce-koristenim-vozilima
<ivoks> di je mazda? nema je...
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> ne radi index :)
<Mmike> al' zamisli sad da gledas kartu najzastupljenijih OSova
<Mmike> jasno ti je sto hocu reci :)
<ivoks> najmanje drzave voze najbolje aute
<ivoks> andora - bmw
<ivoks> monaco - audi
<ivoks> san marino - audi
<Mmike> eto ga
<obrut> pitanje je uvijek sto su to "najbolji" auti
<Mmike> to k'o da si dosao i rekao 'freebds je najbolji os' :)
<ivoks> pa mozemo soliti koliko hocemo
<Mmike> btw, vozio sam ovo ljeto bmw x1
<obrut> neki uzimaju aute i po prakticnosti
<ivoks> ali bmw i audi su bolji od forda i opeta i renaulta
<Mmike> to je drek, a ne auto
<Mmike> ivoks: pa, bmw x1 je mozda bolji od fieste, al' od mustanga ili GTja nikako nije bolji
<ivoks> u klasi je sigurno jedan od boljih
<Mmike> kuzim ja da ti trebas opravdanje sto trenutno vozis los auto i sto imas najmeru kupiti los auto (ford, audi).... al' to ti je krivi put. Uzmi Mazu i spoznaj.
<Mmike> lol, mazu :)
<ivoks> tu i biti nemas sta pricati po tom pitanju jer si godinama tvrdio kako je demio bolji od mondea
<ivoks> a sad si sjeo u veci auto, pa si skuzio :)
<Mmike> Bilo koja mazda je bolja od bilo kojeg forda :)
<BotaniCar> Jedan vozi 30 godina starog forda, drugi zraubanu mazdu,a sude o autima :) De si nabavite Cordobu, k'o ja :) 
<Mmike> OSIM mozda mustang i gt :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ti korejski auti nisu bas neki :)
<BotaniCar> Spanjolski ! :) Jos gore, znam :)
<BotaniCar> Dobro, vi bar vozite brendove, moj je ripoff fauvea :)
<obrut> ak u auto ne stanu tri osobe i tri bicikla, da pri tome ne kukas kad ces si nesto zamazat/ogrebat, auto ti nist ne valja :)
<Mmike> https://github.com/systemd/systemd/commit/29272c04a73b00b5420ee686d73c3bc74d29d169?utm_source=anzwix
<Mmike> oce ovog lika vise tko osakatiti da ne moze blizu tastature ?
<ivoks> podsjeca kad sam u mondea natrpao 5 ljudi, 3 snowboarda, dva para skija, odjecu za 5 ljudi i hranu za tjedan dana i odvezao se od zagreba do svicarske
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ma, koreja, kakva spanija :) ima samo spanjolsko ime :D
<ivoks> toliko je bilo mjesta da je ekipa iza jos igrala i covjece ne ljuti se
<ivoks> kenny08: ^ moze potvrditi
 * Mmike je u Demijo natrpao 3 bicikla i 5 osoba i stvari za tih 5 osoba za tjedan dana mora :)
<ivoks> koliko je od tih 5 osoba bilo zena?
<Mmike> Stovise, u fakin Demiju ima iza vise mjesta nego u 6ici ili Mondeju (provjereno, vozio sam se u ivoks-like mondeju do Ljubljane i nazad, jebo to)
<Mmike> ivoks: 2
<ivoks> ne znam kaj brijes
<Mmike> gle, ti da kupis sutra Kiju pricao bi tu kak je Kija prejebena
<ivoks> mondeo koji ja imam je imao najveci gepek u klasi
<ivoks> ne bi
<obrut> mi smo se u fici vozili 8, od toga 3 babe s velikim guzicama... vozili se od Slunja do crkve na brdu kraj Niksica (oko 8 km)....
 * Mmike mora ponosno rec da ima najveci pimpek u klasi :)
<ivoks> cak stovise, kada sam bio u koreji rekao sam da kia ima aute kakve mi ovdje mozemo sanjati
<ivoks> kia k9 onda, pff auto samo takav
<vileni> nema sanse da demio ima vise mjesta
<ivoks> vileni: ma lik sere nevjerojatno, pusti ga
<vileni> kako me ne cudi da je hrvatska fauve
<ivoks> dva demija strpas u mazdu 6 ili mondeo
<vileni> i slovenija je renault jer imaju njihove tvornice
<ivoks> kao i srbija fiat
<vileni> i turska
<vileni> :)
<ivoks> fascinira me honda u estoniji
<Mmike> pa, u demiju sjedim iza k'o covjek, dok u mondeju i mazdi sjedim s koljenima za vratom
<Mmike> naravno, kad napred sjedi netko mojih gabarita
<ivoks> i nije mi jasna skoda na islandu
<Mmike> a mogu vam to dokazat, sam recite di i kad hocete
<ivoks> kak se to tam stvorilo
<BotaniCar> Najveci pimpek u klasi :) And that's why i love you :)
<obrut> inace, u Boliviji se najvise voze Toyota i Nissan pa je bez da vidis tesko zakljucit zasto :)
<Mmike> naravno, morate ivoksa nagovorit da se pojavi sa svojom ruznocom od auta - ja sam probao vise puta dogovoriti test voznju za provjeru 'moj auto trosi 2 litre dizla na 300 kilometara', pa se gospodin nikad nije udostojao odgovoriti
<Mmike> zna da ce izgubiti, dakako :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: znao sam da ces bar ti to cijeniti (uz moju zenu, dakako! :D )
<ivoks> 5-6 litara, ne 2
<ivoks> ne kuzim tu potrebu za sranjem cim zines?
<vileni> Mmike: ako pod "iza" mislis na straznja sjedala to je zato sto je demio slozen da sjedis dosta uspravnije
<Mmike> 2, 5-6, svjedno, neistina je, imao si toliko prilike za pokazato da to nije ista :)
<vileni> i zato su monovolumeni obicno prostraniji
<vileni> u cemu je problem sa 5-6 litara?
<Mmike> vileni: nemoj rec :)
<Mmike> <vileni> nema sanse da demio ima vise mjesta
<Mmike> kaj sad, jel' ima sanse ili nema sanse? :)
<vileni> pa nema
<vileni> i dalje
<Mmike> kak nema, sad si rekao da ima
<Mmike> ja se vozio
<Mmike> u demiju do splita iza, imam mjesta, milina
<vileni> pa jel pricamo o bunkeru, zapremini auta ili sta?
<Mmike> do ljubljane u mondeju, ubila me koljena i sve
<Mmike> ma zadnja klupa
<Mmike> straznja sjedala
<Mmike> 'ono iza vozaca i suvozaca'
<vileni> zadnja klupa mi je prestala biti bitna otkad imam stan :P
<ivoks> pa demio si vozio
<ivoks> vidio sam te u splitu
<ivoks> auto samo sto se nije raspao
<Mmike> isto tak je i u Mazdi6. Za volanom mora biti netko od 150cm da iza mosh normalno sjest.
<ivoks> svasta
<BotaniCar> " zadnja klupa mi je prestala biti bitna otkad imam stan" <<< eto, tko nema djecu :)
<Mmike> 5 ljudi u mazdi6 se neudobnije vozi nego 5 ljudi u mazdi demiju
<vileni> BotaniCar: jos 3 mjeseca
<vileni> :P
<BotaniCar> o, cestitam ! 
<Mmike> doduse, u novoj 6ici ima puno vise mjesta nego u ovoj koju ja imam
<Mmike> vileni: jos malo, i tvoj zivot prestaje postojati :)
<vileni> Mmike: demio je preuzak da troje normalnim moze sjediti iza
<vileni> nego, jedan podatak fali
<Mmike> ivoks: da, to je bio taj jedan jedini put kad sam bio u splitu :)
<Mmike> btw, za maximalan smijeh, zamislite icu i mene u Ticu :)
<BotaniCar> veliki auti, po mom iskustvu, donose zbog nacina sjedenja subjektivno manji prostor ( sve nedace nestanu kad malo na koso postavis noge ) , ali udobnost voznje je daleko veca ( amortizeri rade svoje )
<vileni> Mmike: kad si se vozio u demiu iza
<vileni> i kad si se vozio u mondeu?
<vileni> i kolika je razlika bila u kilama
<BotaniCar> Mmike: sad sam se sjetio kad smo ti i ja isi u EMovom saxu u Rijeku, da je netko morao sjediti iza, nejeb'o bi 
<Mmike> vileni: isto kila sam imao, priblizno :D :D :D :D
<Mmike> vileni: btw, imam doma jos onaj 2TB disk, jel' to trzimo za hamburgere neke?
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> deployo se cloud, treba ic radit dalje
<Mmike> do slijedeceg deployanja :)
<vileni> Mmike: pa ja cekam kad ti pase
<vileni> :)
<vileni> mislio sam da ces imati jos koji do sad
<Mmike> vileni: mogao bih imati
<Mmike> moram pogledat doma jos koliko ih mogu zamijeniti, pa kupim danas diskove pa dobis jos 
<Mmike> cek
<BotaniCar> Tko prodaje 2TB diskove, posto ? 
<Mmike> vileni: imam jos 3 2TB diska, al' ih moram jednog po jednog vaditi
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ja, za hamburgere neke fine :)
<vileni> Mmike: pa znam, mislio sam da si to rijesio vec
<vileni> dugo ti traje ta migracija :)
<vileni> ja sam sljedeci tjedan na godisnjem, tako da bi mogli ovaj to rijesiti
<BotaniCar> Mmike: a jel moze za rvacke kune ? Nasi dogovori za klopu se vecinom sjebu, mozda da promijenimo napadni kut :)
<dodobas> hell yeah ... https://github.com/systemd/systemd/commit/29272c04a73b00b5420ee686d73c3bc74d29d169
<Mmike> <Mmike> https://github.com/systemd/systemd/commit/29272c04a73b00b5420ee686d73c3bc74d29d169?utm_source=anzwix
<Mmike> <Mmike> oce ovog lika vise tko osakatiti da ne moze blizu tastature ?
<Mmike> dodobas: ^^
<Mmike> BotaniCar: moze, brijem
<Mmike> imam 3 komada
<Mmike> tj, 4
<Mmike> vileni: koliko bi ti?
<BotaniCar> Meni je jedan dost :) 
<Mmike> btw, imam Samsung Galaxy S5 mobitel
<BotaniCar> o0o0o :) 
<Mmike> posudio kum jer sam svoju xperiju razbio
<Mmike> pa sad dok dodje nova imam ovo
<Mmike> telefon je ocajan iz jednog jedinog razloga - prevelik je
<dodobas> Mmike: nema ti pojma ... to je actually super stvar 
<dodobas> *nemas
<Mmike> super je stvar to sto me palac boli od rastezanja 
<Mmike> rastopim se od dragosti svaki put kad uzmem zenin s5mini :)
<dodobas> danas imas moderne mobitele ... koji imaju tzv. one hand support 
<dodobas> smanje 'ekran da mozes palcem do svega ... :)
<SilverSpace> vileni: jesi pogledao utrku :)
<dodobas> npr... sa 5.1" smanji ekran na 3.5"
<BotaniCar> Bezveze, meni moj mobitel produzi prste :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol
<SilverSpace> sad ti je i zena sretna :)
<Mmike> dodobas: wat? 
<Mmike> cek cek
<Mmike> mozda i ovaj to ima :)
<vileni> Mmike: ja bi sve, ali pustim jednog BotaniCaru :)
<vileni> SilverSpace: jesam, super je utrka bila, iznenadili me neki vozaci
<vileni> osim lorenza, jadan je po kisi :)
<Mmike> dodobas: nelose!
 * BotaniCar doma ima 2x250GB spinnere i 1x SSD :) 2TB imam u jedno 10 diskova na kojima drzim serije :) Nisu ukopcani, jasno :)
<Mmike> dodobas: nit blizu idealno, al' nelose
<Mmike> dodobas: thnx :)
<Mmike> dodobas++ :)
<vileni> ali michelin ima gadnih problema sa gumama, koliko god soft bile los izbor ne smiju se onako raspasti
<vileni> lik je sa ovime uspio zavrsiti utrku https://i.redd.it/0ucjgk0sdsgx.jpg
<vileni> doduse, izgubio je jedno 6 mjesta u zadnjih 4 kruga
<SilverSpace> vileni: izbor guma je bio presudan
<jelly> Mmike: sta kaze S5 mini u settings -> about phone -> android security patch level?
<BotaniCar> Moj redmi pro ima 2016-04-01
<Mmike> jelly: nemam s5mini tu kod sebe
<Mmike> 5.1.1 je zadnji android za s5 mini
<vileni> cura se taman rijesila s5mini
<BotaniCar> Mmike: OS verzija nije isto sto i patch level
<vileni> uzela nexus 5x
<Mmike> BotaniCar: al' je jedno vezano uz drugo :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: :) 
<Mmike> s tim da moja zena nerado apdejta mob jer se isti opako uspori nakon apdejta :)
<Mmike> ovaj galaxy se, doduse, nije nist usporio
<dodobas> meni nakon nekog vremena (10+dana) prestane raditi Auto-rotate ...
<ivoks> Systemd Rolls Out Its Own Mount Tool
<ivoks> jer zasto ne
<BotaniCar> Cak su i neki racionale sklepali, da objasne jos jednu djidju koju turaju :)
<jelly> ivoks: ako ce ga svi koristiti i ak ce raditi konzistentno...
<jelly> BotaniCar: rationale im je uvijek neki bullshit
<jelly> cilj je izmisliti platformu
<ivoks> jelly: pa to je ionako samo wrapper
<jelly> a istovremeno ne dati stabilne API-je
<BotaniCar> quote of the day: "gnu and linux are only small parts of the overall systemd operating system"
<Mmike> 'systemd for emacs'
<ivoks> https://www.engadget.com/2016/08/19/vision-mercedes-maybach-6-electric-concept-car/
<Mmike> garancija, tekst: "...  Baterija se smije puniti samo na temperaturama
<Mmike> između +5°C (+41°F) i +45°C (+113°F). Ne stavljajte bateriju u usta."
<Mmike> eteo, da se zna
<vileni> ja sam uvijek zvakao baterije kao mali
<vileni> nista mi ne fali
<BotaniCar> QOTD2: "why develop systemd can't we just stole svchost from MS?"
<Mmike> brijem da sam pobro od deteta neki kurac :(
<Mmike> lik je u subotu imao 38, kise i smrca stalno
<Mmike> jucer nije imao temperaturu
<BotaniCar> Pederu pedofilni ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Ostavi detetov penis ! 
<jelly> kise i sunca
<jelly> kolega se svadi sa ssh, sa debiana 8 nemre spojit na neki svoj Mint bez petljanja po ssh_config algoritmima
<jelly> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10157250291555366
<jelly> bsod na 5 etaža
<BotaniCar> Selimo firmu u drugi ured, drugi ured je vec namjesten. Znate li nekog tko nudi skladisni prostor u najam ? Moram uredske stvari starog ureda negdje pohraniti. 
<jelly> BotaniCar: mi smo u fadalti, al ne bi preporucio
<jelly> Your search - fadalta site:.hr - did not match any documents # huh
<BotaniCar> heh :)
<jelly> http://www.fadalti.hr/fadalti-centar/najam-skladisnih-prostora
<jelly> "keramika, alati, ... skladisni prostor"
<BotaniCar> Ovo s storage-for-hire je dost' prazna nisha poslovanja kod nas, puno puta sam cuo da ljudi skladiste robu u firmama kojima to nije core bussiness , jer nema drugih. 
<BotaniCar> Kako bilo, hvala, prenijet' cu nadleznima 
<jelly> idem pitat seficu logistike koliko ce dati $$$ za referencu
<BotaniCar> :-)
<BotaniCar> Aj da bar za vegekobasice da :)
<jelly> janjetina se lako preproda
<BotaniCar> Suglasan :)
<BotaniCar> Nisam jeo janjetine od mmiketovih svatova, a ni ne nedostaje mi previse 
<Mmike> jelly: ima stari mint, da ima novi, mogo bi - ssh je uginijo neke algoritme u debijanima i ubunturima novim, pa na stare strojeve vishe nemeresh sam tak
<Mmike> ili obrnuto, sa starih nemres na nove strojeve, ne sjecam se vise
<jelly> cudno je jer ne odbije dogovor nego zahanga
<jelly> a ak se rucno forsira par starih algoritama i nista drugo onda radi
<BotaniCar> Kak ovi u MS-u jebu zid :) Pred godinu i pol smo radili rebranding i sve partnerse servise prebacili na novu firmu. Vec 6 mjeseci me spamaju da mi je subscription istekao i dal' zelim obnoviti (servise, za staru firmu) :) I ne daju se krstit' i nepostojeci entitet ( staru firmu) ili u CRM-u linkati na novu, ili ukloniti
<BotaniCar> A ja nemrem automaCki odjebat' sve mailove koji mi dolaze :( 
<BotaniCar> * ne smijem 
<ivoks> ovaj index je veliki simpatizer bratstva i jedinstva
<BotaniCar> :)  I ja sam ! :)
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ym7qI_TiDTo
<datase> YouTube: Water bottle FAIL - Australia Women's Soccer - Football Team - 0:00:19 - 2917 views - 12 likes / 0 dislikes
<ivoks> http://www.infoworld.com/article/3109213/open-source-tools/open-source-uproar-as-mariadb-goes-commercial.html
<jelly> eh
<jelly> ivoks: open source korisnici su hrpa djece koja hoce dobre proizvode i support do beskonacnosti za besplatno
<obrut> a sto je s onima koji hoce ok proizvode bez supporta ?
<obrut> jesu i oni djeca ili  ne spadaju u opensource korisnike ? :)
<jelly> oni su bedasti
<hrvojem> jelly: tragikomicno je da je ista firma sirila FUD zadnjih 5-6 godina kako ce Oracle ubit mysql 
<ivoks> percona rulez
 * ivoks ceka dolare da pocnu dolaziti zbog te izjave
<jelly> mh, al perkone nema u distro
<jelly> distri*
<hrvojem> imas u nekim distrama 
<hrvojem> tj barem je PXC 
<obrut> perkona je super da... bas danas javio kolega da se skrsila sam tako :)
<obrut> ne znam detalje
<jelly> bar imas nekoga za gnjavit na kanalu kad se skrsi :-)
<SilverSpace> yah
#ubuntu-hr 2016-08-23
<vileni> jutro
<BotaniCar> Jutro decki. 
<BotaniCar> Vele iz VIPa mojoj zeni da vise nisu u mogucnosti izdavati papirnate racune, znate li sto o tome ? 
<hrvojem> mene jos nisu zvali
<jelly> "nisu u mogucnosti" zvuci cudno
<BotaniCar> jelly: sad sam nazval zenu da mi isprica pricu usmeno. Naravno da je u drugoj iteraciji spika drugacija. Rekli su joj da nisu vise u mogucnosti poslati papirnati racun *za ovaj mjesec*, a ne zauvijek
<BotaniCar> Vele da je "netko na portalu kliknuo da se vise ne salje papirnati racun" .. 
<BotaniCar> A zena vec tri mjeseca svaki mjesec zove da pita di je racun. Bedasta je , rekao sam joj da razgovore s njima pocne s "Dobar dan, ovaj se razgovor snima"
<BotaniCar> kak najlakse vidim sto network manager ceka 30 sekundi kod boota ( nije DHCP lease ) http://jebo.me/pas/2 ? 
<BotaniCar> systemd-analyze critical-chain mi daje drugacije brojeve,ocekivano http://jebo.me/pas/4 *zbunj*?
<ivoks> bilo je i vrijeme
<ivoks> Warning: Permanently added the RSA host key for IP address '2a01:4f8:150:8305::2' to the list of known hosts.
<BotaniCar> o0o0o, kaj si se po-IPv6-io ? :)
<BotaniCar> Uveo sam u ured shkrabicu s depozitom od min 5HRK , za "nisam razumio zadatak, ipak sam ga prihvatio i poceo ga realizirati bez razumijevanja". Kolegica turila umalo 50HRK u tjedan dana.
<vileni> kako to uopce funkcionira, kako pocnes rjesavati nesto sto ne razumijes
<BotaniCar> Grozno :) manifestacije su: pogled u prazno, nervozno lupkanje nogama, nasumcno browsanje, izostanak progress reporta :)
<BotaniCar> A najgore je kad pitas "zakaj ne velis da ne kuzis" , pa pocne potok sranja :)
<vileni> najbitnije je imati smislena pitanja, i da naucis nesto iz njih, ne da svaki put isto pitas kao indijac
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> danas pocinje sezona hokeja prva medvescakova utakmica u gostima u 17h na sport klub 1
<BotaniCar> Pfft, hokej :) Ni klizat' ne znam 
<rut> ni klizat a znas lizat :P
<rut> sladoled da se razumijemo ..
<BotaniCar> Eo ti dva vitza, da se ne smijes meni :) http://jebo.me/pas/1
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj nikad nisi klizao?
<SilverSpace> ovo je luda stvar za cesnjak http://goo.gl/bwkzv5
<SilverSpace> zakon 
<SilverSpace> lako za stisnut lako za pranje
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ja sam ti vise za ljeto, po zimi se samo pod rucnom volim okretati. Nda, i kuhano vino.
<rut> jel se sexas vise zimi barem ?
<vileni> BotaniCar: dobra stvar da imas bubnjeve iza onda :)
<rut> http://www.jutarnji.hr/incoming/autop.jpg/4636574/alternates/WIDE_1180/autop.jpg    
<rut> ovo ni schumi nemoze napravit
<vileni> moram opet naglasiti da se AWS ispiti mogu poloziti u mostaru, beogradu, ljubljani, mariboru, ali ne u hr
<vileni> isto tako, ako volite egzoticne lokacije, mozete i u yemenu npr
<vileni> ali ne u hr
<BotaniCar> Ajde, tko to jos koristi , osim ekipe koja ne zna u sto upucati IT budzet :)
<vileni> tko koristi aws ili aws ispite? :)
<Mmike> da, ne kuzim vasu zaludjenos AWSom
<Mmike> kaj nisu oni najskuplji od cloud-hostera?
<Mmike> vileni: bio jucer u submarinetu i jeo contry burger - dobar, srca mu jebem, iako mi ne pase onaj honey kufer nikako
<vileni> Mmike: pa nisu "nasi"
<vileni> kontroliramo 15ak aws accounta, od toga je jedan nas
<Mmike> nego customer oce?
<vileni> a ne samo da hoce, nego im prodamo to :)
<vileni> svaki ima neke zahtjeve, ali ako ih mozemo ugurati u aws najlakse nam je hendlati to
<BotaniCar> LOL :) Kaj ne bi sysintegrator/konzultant trebao klijenta uputiti na optimalnog pruzatelja usluga, a ne preprodavat' mu AWS ?: D
<vileni> scaling je puno jednostavniji, sve se manje vise da skriptirati
<vileni> BotaniCar: nadji mi optimalnijeg
<vileni> i recimo da ima hosted rds i elasticsearch a da se integrira sa "normalnim" instancama ako zelis jedan primjer :)
<BotaniCar> Eto ti azure, u svakom workloadu koji ja imam. AWS mi se u zadanom budzetu isplati ako servis tjeram do 8h/dan, iste azure resurse dobijem u vrijednosti 24h
<BotaniCar> A selfhosting mi se pokazao najisplativijim
<vileni> Azure bi ja placao klijentu da ne moram koristiti :D
<vileni> define selfhosting
<BotaniCar> Pustimo osobne animozitete, klu-za-kilu mi je azure i jeftiniji i ima bolji uptime
<BotaniCar> selfhosted as in moje zeljezo u certificiranom datacentru
<vileni> BotaniCar: probali smo self hosted, previse gnjavaze za ovog klijenta
<vileni> ako dobijes usran server ne mozes nista
<vileni> ovdje dignes instancu opet
<BotaniCar> "previse gnjavaze" bi znacilo sto ? Imas vise angazmana nego u oblak soluciji samo ako i kad ti krepa hardver. 
<vileni> ne moras ga imati offline 6h da ti hetzner istestira memoriju npr
<BotaniCar> Jebo hetzner :) Imamo daztacentara u krugu od 15 minuta voznje autom
<vileni> no can do
<BotaniCar> ? "no can do" nije nikakav argument
<vileni> zaboravih da vecina ima uvjet da je hostano u irskoj npr
<BotaniCar> ahaaa , regulatory compliaance ? 
<vileni> da
<BotaniCar> Mislim da to mozes i ovdje imati, nemam takvu vrstu klijenata pa nisam ganjao
<vileni> ali realno, imas datacentar i zeljezo u njemu koje si sam slozio
<vileni> koliko ti treba da clone toga napravis?
<BotaniCar> Znas i sam da je situaciono. Treba mi tocno onoliko koliko resursa moram kopirati. 
<vileni> ili ovisno o loadu, da ti se digne X clonova a da ti nista ne radis po tom pitanju
<BotaniCar> Ne kupujem smece od opreme pa mi AWS niej nikaj brzi
<vileni> pa i to je jedna stvar
<vileni> imas upfront cost
<BotaniCar> I, nemam klijente koji ne znaju koliko loada ocekivati pa mi adhoc skaliranje ne znaci nish
<vileni> pa bas naprotiv, jedan klijent tocno zna koliko loada ima i kad, i prije nego sto ce peak rucno kazu da hoce jos 3-kolikogod instanci
<BotaniCar> Di imas upfront cost ? U oblaku ? Imas palac-oko nagadjanje dok projekt nema 6 mjeseci iza sebe, pa mozes prosijeke vuci
<vileni> za 5min im se poveca sa 3 na kolikovec
<vileni> 15:18 < BotaniCar> Ne kupujem smece od opreme pa mi AWS niej nikaj brzi
<BotaniCar> ++
<Mmike> vileni: zgodno s AWSom je da moze(s/te) juju koristiti
<Mmike> pa onda kad klijent hoce jos 3 instance, kazes: juju add-unit moj-super-duper-servis -n 3
<vileni> pa sve je zgodno s aws-om, osim cijene :)
<vileni> i ogranicenja na nekim servisima koje su postavili da ih mogu deployati sa sto manje problema
<Mmike> ja sam odustao davno od awsa jer je spor i nepouzdan
<Mmike> uz cijenu, da :)
<Mmike> koristim onaj SimpleMail drekec od amazona
<Mmike> i jos nesto
<Mmike> ne znam sto vise :)
<Mmike> al' sve drugo je na linodrtrdu
<Mmike> cak cu ugasit i hecner i digitalocean
<vileni> nismo bas imali situacija da bih nazvao nepouzdanim
<vileni> a instance se broje u stotinama
<Mmike> ja sam postgres i mysql odrzavao nekome na tome - i to stane, samo od sebe
<vileni> da, RDS zna biti jadan :)
<vileni> i ima dosta ogranicenja
<Mmike> (bar je tak bilo pred 3-4 godine)
<Mmike> na linodu nisam nikad tih bedovao imao
<vileni> najgore je sto ne mozes optimizirati nikako
<Mmike> precisely
<vileni> Mmike: a linode ima hosted rds?
<Mmike> i zato je - smece :)
<Mmike> kak mislis - hosted RDS?
<vileni> pa mysql, postgres itd?
<vileni> oracle
<vileni> stovec
<Mmike> pa ima
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> dodjes i instaliras
<Mmike> kaj ti treba
<vileni> haha
<vileni> nope
<Mmike> what?
<vileni> pa ti to mozes
<vileni> i ja to mogu
<vileni> ali to nije sto aws prodaje
<Mmike> pa velim, to sto prodaje je smecavo
<vileni> on ti proda bazu
<Mmike> k'o onaj heroku
<vileni> kaze evo ti endpoint i credentials
<Mmike> da, to je uzas :)
<Mmike> nemres nist :)
<vileni> i odi biti sretan developer koji ne mora razmisljati o nicemu
<Mmike> nadas se da radi
<Mmike> i onda prebacis sve na linode :)
<Mmike> developeru tak sveisto dal' se spaja na amazon ili na moju kutiju doma
<vileni> da, ako si mozes opravdati taj trosak
<vileni> developeru vise kostas ti koji znas nego klikabilna instalacija mysqla
<Mmike> pa cek
<vileni> dok ne dodje do toga da moze placati dedicated sysadmina, rds mu je bolji
<Mmike> al' ti nisi developer
<vileni> pa nisam
<vileni> i kad nas ne zele platiti da im sve poslozimo, dobiju najbolje sto mogu za te novce
<vileni> sto je rds :)
<Mmike> iz mog iskustva to je vise patnje nego da 'apt-get install postges' napravim na praznoj virtualki
<Mmike> manje vremena potrosim tako nego da se backem sa RDSom
<Mmike> pa je onda i klijentu jeftinije
<Mmike> velim, tako bilo pred par godina kad sam sve to kaj je bilo na amazonu maknuo na linode
<vileni> Mmike: ok, a backup?
<vileni> to ces mu gratis sloziti? :)
<Mmike> pricas k'o da je to 5 dana posla za 30 ljudi
<vileni> koliko posla mora biti da mu se vise isplati?
<Mmike> prvo zaklikas na linodu 'back up my linode', to kosta valjda $2 mjesecno (ovisi koliko je velika instanca)
<Mmike> i onda slozis WAL archiving, za sto ti treba ravno 10 minuta, i upogonis pg_dump iz crona
<Mmike> i voila
<vileni> offsite backup? 
<vileni> restore? DR testovi?
<Mmike> pa sveisto je
<BotaniCar> Sve ono kaj na AWS-u imas - osim ako ne zakaze bas tebi :)
<Mmike> ak oce offsite kupis VPS na hecneru
<Mmike> i umjesto da na drugi linod to turas, to turas tamo
<vileni> i vec imas 2 stroja za hendlati :)
<Mmike> opet ti pricas k'o da je to ne znam kakav posao
<vileni> i kazes 10min
<Mmike> pa 10 minuta, da
<Mmike> ok, sat vremena kad prvi put radis
<Mmike> ili 2
<BotaniCar> 2h ne bi trebalo ni meni, kamoli nekom vicnom 
<vileni> ok, ajmo dalje, sto sa apdejtima toga? 
<BotaniCar> apdejtima cega, DB sustava ? 
<vileni> da
<vileni> stroja na kojem se vrti db
<Mmike> #define apdejt
<BotaniCar> koliko cest ih imas, i sto te prijeci da ih stavis u cron ?
<Mmike> dodjes gore i kaze: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade ?
<BotaniCar> ^^
<Mmike> pa kad ih imas vise napravis anisble playbook
<BotaniCar> Ansibl :) 
<Mmike> i onda pustis da se ansible brine oko toga
<vileni> i to je isto 10min? :)
<Mmike> to je 1 minuta
<Mmike> ok, 2-3 sata ak prvi put radis
<BotaniCar> To je manje od 10 minuta, ako ti nije prvi klijent manifest/cookbook vec imas 
<Mmike> ili ak znas puppet onda uzmes puppet :)
<Mmike> ili kaj vec te veseli
<vileni> i onda ti puppet restarta mysql tokom updatea koji traje minutama? :)
<BotaniCar> Ono kaj AWS ima, a ja ne , je zvucno ime. Pa klijentu ne velis "E, Tomo je ovo slozio" , vec "ovo je AWS, oni su playa"
<vileni> ne, ono sto on ima je da ce klijent koji nema vremena razmisljati o mysqlu kliknuti da hoce vecu instancu, da hoce snapshot instance dnevno, da ne razmislja jel mu dostupno to ako rokne kompletni datacentar
<vileni> da ne razmislja o apdejtima hosta na kojem se vrti mysql
<BotaniCar> Ali, rekao si da klijent o tome ne razmislja, account hendlas ti.
<vileni> ako plati, da
<BotaniCar> Mislim, da ne ispadne da te puntam na nekaj drugo, samo pricamo o tom kak imamo razlicite korisnike i potrebe. Znaci, imate i klijente koji si sami hendlaju hosting, a vi uskacete kad sjebu ? 
<Mmike> ma super bi bio taj aws da radi - al' kad ne radi
<Mmike> tj, nije radio, ne znam kak je sad :)
<BotaniCar> Nisam to htio potezati jer su mi iskustva stara. 
<vileni> imamo od korisnika gdje su slozeni mysql clusteri sa slave replikacijama u drugi datacentar i offsite backupom, do toga da imaju sve na dvije instance koje vrte sve, do toga da klijentu slozimo apsolutni minimum koji nas i njega minimalno kosta 
<vileni> a to da aws ne radi, ne stoji nikako
<BotaniCar> Al imam friske dojmove s azurea koji lazira statistike dostupnosti, dvojim da su drugi bolji
<Mmike> vileni: to sve imas na linodeu uz jednako posla a jeftinije, stabilnije
<vileni> da radi losije od neceg drugog, mozda
<Mmike> da, imas inicijalno vise posla
<Mmike> al' imas kontrolu nad svime 
<Mmike> na amazonu nemas kontrolui
<Mmike> kad postgres zatrokira mosh plakat
<Mmike> nemas logove
<Mmike> neznas kaj se desilo
<Mmike> i najcesce je bed u samom amazonu
<vileni> Mmike: pa i na amazonu imamo instance koje vrte mysql
<Mmike> naravno, amazon ti to nece rec
<vileni> ista stvar kao linode
<BotaniCar> Amazon i ostali servisi su mi super kad moram pravdati probijen SLA. Sorry, provider jos nije odgovorio *pereruke*
<vileni> osim sto mu mogu staviti ELB npr
<vileni> BotaniCar: pa nije problem, amazon ce ti odmah odgovoriti, ako platis :D
<Mmike> vileni: jel' radi taj ELB i za writeove? :)
<Mmike> i linode ti odmah odgovori, isto, ako platis :)
<Mmike> bogme i  hecner, sam njima treba malo vise
<vileni> Mmike: mislis da writeas malo na jednu malo na drugu?
<BotaniCar> vileni: to ti velim, kad sam napravio analizu toga kaj dobijem unutar budzeta, najjeftiniji sam sam sebi. Ako ocu prihvatljivu kvalitetu oblacne usluge, u svom budzetu si mogu priustiti 8h uptimea dnevno
<vileni> hetzner je ok sa odgovorima u zadnje vrijeme
<Mmike> vileni: zajebavam te, nemres skalirat writeove :)
<Mmike> linode isto ima loadbalancere
<Mmike> doduse, u kurcu su za baze podataka, pa moras svoje haproxyje imat
<vileni> BotaniCar: pa ja za sebe nebi aws uzeo, ali klijentima smo jeftiniji od bilokakve infrastrukture koji bi morali unaprijed kupovati
<Mmike> taj dio mi nije jasan
<Mmike> kak mozete bit jeftiniji
<BotaniCar> ^^
<Mmike> jeftiniji bi bili da ste na linodetu
<Mmike> recimo
<Mmike> kaj nebi?
<BotaniCar> Sad ga pitas za rabat, to je nepristojno :)
<vileni> Mmike: zavisi, ako linode nudi sve sto trebamo
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> meh, odustajem :)
<vileni> pa nitko te ne tjera da dokazes sto je bolje :)
<vileni> ali ono, ako si povremeno imao doticaja, jos k tome davno
<Mmike> https://aws.amazon.com/rds/pricing/
<Mmike> gledam postgres, db.m3.xlarge, 4vcpua i 15gigi memroije, PIOPS-optimized (kakva god to magla bila), 'high' network performance
<Mmike> to te kosta - 280 dolara mjesecno
<Mmike> na linodu za 160 dolara mjesecno dobis 8vcpua, 32gige rama, 384GB SSD storidz, 16TB transfera (ne racuna se za 'internal network') 
<Mmike> kaj si jos dobio kod amazona da se isplati dat tih 120 dolara ekstra?
<vileni> pa ako pogledas EC2 vjerojatno ce opet linode biti jeftiniji
<Mmike> pa, uvijek je jeftiniji
<Mmike> i garantirano stabilniji
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> nece ti se desit da ti sve umre zato jer 'reasons'
<Mmike> bar se meni do sad to nije desilo
<Mmike> doduse, ak ti treba 1k compute nodeova SAD, vjerojatno ce ti ih amazon dat brze nego linode
<Mmike> i super je sto u amazonu mosh iste upalit na 10 sati i onda ugasit
<Mmike> i platis samo tih 10 sati
<Mmike> linode ti ih da na cijeli mjesec
<Mmike> pa ak si ih uzeo zadnji dan u mjesecu, platis samo taj dan
<Mmike> napravio sam si preljutu korejsku juhu neku i nos mi se odstopao
<vileni> pa poprilicna je razlika 1h i jedan mjesec
<vileni> jedan klijent ima 3 instance stalno i obicno aktiviraju jos 3 privremeno dok im traje navala, sto je 2-6h
<vileni> treba ispod 15min da su te instance gore, skroz automatski
<Mmike> my point is da bi im vjerojatno na linodeu to bilo jeftinije cak i da te extra instance imaju cijelo vrijeme upaljene
<vileni> jedino promijene u autoscaling koji je minimum
<Mmike> al' ok
<Mmike> pricali smo o databaseima
<Mmike> ne generalno
<Mmike> idem lec
<jelly> a koliko brzo linodetov API radi
<Vlado9A> Żur... bon żur
<SilverSpace> medvescak dobio u gostima ;)
<jelly> TIL: hodanje po ravnom je puno lakse nego hodanje po uzbrdici i nizbrdici
<jelly> za 12km tu u zg umorim se jednako, ili manje, nego 7km u puli sa ~150m ukupne visinske razlike na ruti
<SilverSpace> o da
<SilverSpace> a tek na biciklu 
<jelly> https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1317623346 laganini u jednom smjeru
<jelly> kolega (koji ima malo duze noge) veli da prodje to za 45min
<obrut> jelly: jes povato stogod pokemona putem ? :)
<obrut> jelly: cek malo... na koji nacin ti mjeri puls ? i sta je s ovim peakovima ? to si trco ili ?
<jelly> obrut: HR u "garmin vivoactive HR" stoji sa heart rate monitor
<jelly> nije hrvatska edicija
<obrut> to razumijem :) zanima me na koji nacin mjeri, jel nosis onu trakicu ili neka druga shema ?
<jelly> nemam pojma sto je sa peakovima, 2 minute na 170bpm je malo cudno a ne sjecam se da smo ista radili
<jelly> sat ima na sebi zelene ledice i senzor, pa svako malo mjeri.  Za vrijeme aktivnosti mislim svake sekunde
<jelly> ili tak nes
<jelly> (to ima na strani koja je uz kozu, jeli ;-)
<obrut> aha, znaci neka shema na ruci... bas me zanima koliko je to precizno i cime su uzrokovani ovi peakovi
<obrut> ja imam doma tri uredjaja koji mjere puls, za sva tri imam trakicu oko prsa... stari analogni je znao popizdit blizu pruge ili dalekovoda, ova druga dva digitalna rade ok...
<jelly> ne znam jel sunce sijalo u oci pa sam podivljao ili koji vrag.  Inace je dosta precizan.
<jelly> garmin ima na milion mjesta disclaimere "ovo nije medicinski uredjaj"
<jelly> u vodi dok se pliva zna zastekati hr monitor, al tamo padne na 0
<jelly> ovo je nes drugo
<jelly> navodno ljudi koji su usporedjivali sa drugim uredjajima vele da je prilicno precizan ako ne plese po ruci, ali ne volim bas stegnuti remen 
<jelly> mozda je dobro snimio... nadam se da nije :-)
<Mmike> jelly, javi se drugi put kad si blizu kvarta pa odemo na kebab
<Mmike> ima tu vege kebab
<Mmike> nisam nikad probao
<Mmike> jer ima i ne-vege :)
<jelly> prošao sam pored dede, lijepo je mirisalo
<jelly> vege kebab obicno "stavi samo salate, i mozda mrvu vise sira"
<jelly> ima tu kod tres. placa jedan koji vele da je dobar
<jelly> teorija: bila crkva s druge strane ceste koja je bas pocela zvoniti negdje tamo, mozda od blizine i zvuka aktiviran fight-or-flight 
#ubuntu-hr 2016-08-24
<Mmike> konacno pribavio z3 compact
<Mmike> http://www.sarajevo365.com/vijesti/sarajevo/zrakom-se-po-sarajevu-siri-kokain-helikopter-sa-drogom-se-srusio-na-palama/
<Mmike> ali :)
<vileni> jutro
<dodobas> shubunkin
<BotaniCar> Ukurac, zaboravio sam da si moram jos jednu eduklaciju isplanirati za ovu godinu. kaj ic' polozit samo forme radi, decki ? Bilo bi zgodnod a je makar marginalno korisno. Imam do 15kkn 
<BotaniCar> Moj typing skill sugerira daktilografiju, ali vas molim da to ne predlazete. 
<jelly> AWS boot camp? :-)
<BotaniCar> "bilo bi zgodno da je makar marginalno korisno" :) 
<BotaniCar> Mozda da na LPIC odem ? 
<jelly> onda se zaposlis u nekoj AWS firmi kao devops za duplo para, i posaljes ove u 3
<BotaniCar> Ako moram raditi kao dev u devops kombinaciji, ne zelim taj posao :) 
<BotaniCar> I, mogu i sad dobit' duplo para, ali volim ove di sam ( nemojte im reci )
<jelly> kanal se logira, pazi sto pises
<vileni> BotaniCar: gdje bi otisao na LPIC?
<BotaniCar> Dobro si mi rek'o :
<BotaniCar> vileni: vjerojatno u Algebru, u Hausing vise ne idem ni po kavu.
<vileni> BotaniCar: a imaju LPIC?
<BotaniCar> Neki dan su me zaspemali, mislimd a sam vidiJo da ima 
<vileni> nice, ja sam trazio prije 2 godine pa nije bilo nigdje
<vileni> iako kazu da imaju vec 7 godina
<BotaniCar> Salu na stranu, ako mi ne predlozite nekaj pametnije, gadno me muci i onaj MSov kurikulum za data analysta 
<BotaniCar> U svakom slucaju imas LPIC u Hausingu, ali njima su svi predavaci dali otkaz i rpesli u algebru, pa . . 
<vileni> neznam, nigdje prije nisam to vidio, mozda bi trebalo poraditi na reklami :) ja sam samo otisao na lpic101 ispit
<vileni> 102 nisam jer sam nasao novi posao u medjuvremenu
<BotaniCar> Jesi se uopce pripremao ili si samo otisao ?
<vileni> citao sam o ispitima, ima nekih knjiga
<vileni> ali ne sad previse detaljno
<vileni> osim nekih stvari na koje nikad nisam naletio bila su ok pitanja
<BotaniCar> jel trebalo uopce, 101 mi se cini meh-ispit, 102 malo manje
<vileni> a ono, pripremi te kakva su pitanja, neke stvari nikad ne sretnes
<vileni> ali sve zavisi kada/kako si poceo sa linuxom i na sta si sve naletio
<vileni> lpic2 je dosta tezi
<vileni> a lpic3 je jako tezak koliko sam cuo :)
<vileni> ali RHCE mi je bolji
<BotaniCar> Za RHCE mi se ne da je*at sad , to kad drugo dete bu' dovoljno manje naporno da stignem uciti. Moram si naci nekaj kaj nece zahtijevati 2h grijanja stolca dnevno, jer nemam 2h dnevno
<vileni> da, to se treba dosta pripremati
<BotaniCar> Cituckam RHCE dumpove kad stignem, ali ne vjezbam, pa mi je zao investirati paru u to da padnem ispit
<vileni> najgore je sto imas ~10min po zadatku, i cim jedan ne uspije iz prve moras procijeniti jel ces debugirati jer mislis da znas ili ides ostale rjesavati pa se vracas
<vileni> s tim da neke ne mozes ostaviti za kasnije jer drugi ovise o tome
<BotaniCar> Kol'ko se sjecam, najgore je sto su neki zadaci vezani :) Pa ako sjebes prvi .. 
<vileni> da
<vileni> ali ima ih koji su 2-3 vezana, i sad rijesis prvi, i mislis da znas i drugi ali ne ide
<vileni> onda odustanes od drugog dok ne porjesavas sve ostalo sto znas
<vileni> ali ako prvi ne uspijes, onda je problem jer su ti 2 losa automatski
<BotaniCar> zadnji put kad sam pal ispit za 2 boda sam misli da cu dobiti slom zivaca. Kaj, lab im je bio sjeban i onaj kurac za kacenje redhata na domenu nije radio, i zakljucim da mi se s tim ne isplati gombat, nastavim dalje i naletim na jos tri zadatka ovisna o ovom .. 
<vileni> domenu?
<vileni> onaj IPA?
<BotaniCar> Da :)
<vileni> da, to je bilo usrano :)
<BotaniCar> Sjebali mrezu pa resolving nije radio, poslijedicno ni IPA, da zdebugiram i rijesim to bi morao njihovu mrezu slagat, preskocim i onda mi tri zadatka trebaju da IPA radi .. slom.zivaca
<BotaniCar> Srecom je firma placala ispit, da sam svoju paru trosio, odneso bi si racunalo doma :)
<BotaniCar> Sad razmisljam, kaj nisu IPA i pive ? :) 
<vileni> BotaniCar: as in free IPA?
<vileni> :D
<BotaniCar> :) 
<vileni> nije ni petak a ti vec o pivi razmisljas
<vileni> indian pale ale ako se ne varam
<BotaniCar> Bed mi je bio kaj sam se pogubio u akronimima, pricamo gore i ja se nemrem sjetiti jel taj redhatov drek IPA ili imam problema s alkoholizmom :) 
<vileni> both
<vileni> :)
<BotaniCar> Ha, CompTIA Linux+ ti istovremeno daje i LPIC1 certifikat, brijem da cu to ( housing, na zalost samo oni )
<vileni> BotaniCar: koliko para je to
<hrvojem> BotaniCar: koliko vidim ima i Algebra (http://www.algebra.hr/testiranje-i-certifikacija/)
<BotaniCar> vileni: ~5500kn
<BotaniCar> hrvojem: AFAIK imaju testiranje, ali nemaju predavace 
<BotaniCar> hrvojem: ili znas nesto sto ja ne znam ? 
<hrvojem> ma gledam samo za testiranje
<BotaniCar> Ne, rado bih otisao i na predavanje. Rucci su uvijek bolji nego gablec u firmi, a ni ljudi nisu isti :)
<hrvojem> hahaha
<Mmike> http://www.winbeta.org/news/20-of-scientific-papers-on-genes-contain-gene-name-conversion-errors-caused-by-excel
<Mmike> gaga aga gagaga gagagagaga
<Mmike> s/g/h/g
<Mmike> ja brijem da bi ja sam tak zviznuo taj LPI da idem sad to uzet
<vileni> pa bi, kad neznas ni :%s
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pa u drugoj si nishi, nish cudno. Brijem da bi i ja , obzirom da 90% vremena radim sve osim svog posla
<vileni> ma da, ali za pripremiti se za lpic1 ne treba puno, za dvojku bi trebalo dosta toga nastrebati
<Mmike> vileni: :%s ?
<Mmike> aha, vim
<Mmike> sam kaj ono gore nije vim : )
<BotaniCar> :) 
<vileni> Mmike: ma znam :)
<vileni> Mmike: nego kad cemo mi hamburgere, vrijeme prolazi
<BotaniCar> Kaj mislite, ima li u ukupnosti svjetskon nuklearnog naoruzanja koja bumba dedicirana za Zagreb ? Ono, ako se zarati da odemo brzo, a ne da se patimo danima jer je pala 300km od nas pa se sad moramo raspast prije neg pokrepamo 
<Mmike> vileni: red je vec :)
<Mmike> cim prizdravim
<vileni> znaci nista ovaj tjedan? 
<Mmike> pa mogli bi sutra
<Mmike> bed je kaj je i teta cuvalica bolesna
<Mmike> pa je malo drama s detetom
<vileni> pa jel dijete jede hamburgere? :)
<BotaniCar> Ova ubija: https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/14039940_10208256896274821_151034249051096467_n.jpg?oh=be5c4c892986d0875b4ade0fe89458ae&oe=58128389
<obrut> "...server je ponovo zalila voda iz klima uređaja i tehničar ga nije mogao upaliti."
<obrut> o jebote...
<obrut> vec drugi put
<BotaniCar> bar imate tekucu vodu,ima u Zagrebu jos kvartova koji nemaju ni to ! 
<obrut> nije nase nego kod jednog korisnika nas server :P
<VjetarSaSunca> obrut: predlazem gumene navlake za server ;)
<BotaniCar> Kaj nemrete postaviti par kisobrana iznad racka ? 
<VjetarSaSunca> veliki prezervativ?
<BotaniCar> Ili kabanica, kak VjetarSaSunca predlaze ( bok vjetricu )
<VjetarSaSunca> bok Bot ;)
<BotaniCar> el guzva na poslu VjetarSaSunca ?
<BotaniCar> ( na fino pitam "kak ide" )
<VjetarSaSunca> malo, radim podrsku preko TemaViewera
<VjetarSaSunca> i chatam :)
<BotaniCar> Reci , el puno izgubis na put do ureda ( dobro sam procitao da je prijestolje u n.Zagrebu? ) ?
<VjetarSaSunca> Bot, kad si već tu
<BotaniCar> "Odi doma"
<BotaniCar> OK :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Kako ti ide deployment 1607?
<BotaniCar> 1607 bi bio onaj milenijski update za W10 ? 
<VjetarSaSunca> ne
<VjetarSaSunca> to je Anniversary
<VjetarSaSunca> ovaj zadnji
<VjetarSaSunca> Posebno me zanima Enterprise flavour
<BotaniCar> nda, to :) Nikak, ovo dva primjerka windowsa koje imam se azuriraju automaCki, ili nisu dobili taj paket, ili je proslo savrseno - nitko me ne zove pa ne znam 
<VjetarSaSunca> ja sam na desktpu pokušao sve osim clean installa za sad
<VjetarSaSunca> ne ide da ga jebeš
<VjetarSaSunca> a na lapu je prošlo vanilla
<VjetarSaSunca> I ovaj VM se nije pokušao podignuti
<BotaniCar> Jos jedan iz serije MS apdejta koji prolaze samo ako ti je mjesec u trecoj kuci .. 
<VjetarSaSunca> i sa me drmne MS s anketom od 1-5 koliko je vjerojatno da bi preporučio W10
<VjetarSaSunca> ja reko - 3
<VjetarSaSunca> i popratio ih s kritikom bullshit upgradea
<VjetarSaSunca> jer "Kako da to preporučim glavnim korisnicima" :D
<VjetarSaSunca> kad ni meni u firmi ne prolazi
<VjetarSaSunca> jer destkop je imao problema i s prethodnim 1511
<VjetarSaSunca> nije tija automacki
<jelly> hmm, mogao bi napravit kabelsku tv na lokalnoj antenskoj instalaciji za jeftino http://www.idealez.com/hides/product-detail/en_US/75595
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/14080029_1348048965208500_1325489605643002466_n.jpg?oh=d8978358f22136e68811d2636cede745&oe=58113B32 ( Strije )
<ivoks> vidi vidi
<ivoks> zaposlili curu
<ivoks> koja bas radi kao sysadmin
<ivoks> mislim da je to prva kao sysadmin
<BotaniCar> Ne bu ni ona dugo, ako je pametna :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kak se zove?
<obrut> koliko cuge/klope nabavit za oprostaljku u firmi na koju se planira pozvat 100 ljudi ? :)
<vileni> obrut: nazoves catering i pitas sta nude za 100 ljudi :)
<vileni> ili dogovoris open tab sa lokalnom trgovinom nekom
<SilverSpace> ovo je luda stvar za cesnjak http://goo.gl/bwkzv5dan
<SilverSpace> pih
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> sestra kupila novo racunalo i5
<SilverSpace> morala jer i dnevnici nece raditi na win xp
<ivoks> https://webmasters.googleblog.com/2016/08/helping-users-easily-access-content-on.html
<ivoks> i tako ce sjebat vecernji.hr :)
<SilverSpace> ima li tko kakav AM2  AMD Athlon 64 X2  procesor kaj mu je viska
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<obrut> SilverSpace: imam jedan, ali nazalost nije viska, upogonjen je :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: eh :) nadi jos jedan 
<SilverSpace> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-08-25
<vileni> jutro
<DomaMuffin> Na plaži:
<DomaMuffin> - Tata, tata, kupi mi madrac u obliku spasitelja.
<DomaMuffin> - Ma sine, ne postoje takvi madraci.
<DomaMuffin> - Kako ne, vidio sam mamu kako iza ribarske kućice napuhuje jednoga...
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, super mi je onaj s 'nateko je'
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, kak si mi dao izvrsnu ideju s onim da mi izdas certifikat :) Si slucajno polozio za trenera neceg ili moram dobiti "uvjerenje o pohadjanju" za nekaj kaj cemo izmislit' ? :) 
<vileni> DBA certifikat ? :)
<DomaMuffin> Pa, ne bi bilo lose malo se izvuci iz nishe 
<dodobas> se probali koristiti ghlobalni tel broj ?
<DomaMuffin> Nisu svi brojevi globalni, ako znas predbroj ?
<dodobas> ma ... kao tvoj broj je 'globalni' ali placas lokalnu cijenu po minuti ... jer provider osigura rutanje preko VOIPa na lokalni izlazni gateway ...
<dodobas> pa je tako u JARu 0.05€ po minuti od skoro bilogdje
<dodobas> Srbija je 0.5€ po minuti
<DomaMuffin> dodobas, pa ima zilion takvih providera, vecina u paketu daje i uzasan lag i distorziju zvuka.
<Mmike> dete je sad jelo cokolino
<dodobas> to ne znam... samo pitah 'jeste li koristili?' :)
<Mmike> ja jeo cvarke
<Mmike> i veli dete 'ocu i ja'
<Mmike> i jede cvarke i cokolino
<Mmike> i vice 'mmm, fino mi je'
<Mmike> moj sin :D
<DomaMuffin> Pravi je, Mmike  :) 
<Mmike> probao sam i ja, naravn
<Mmike> malo je gorih stvari koje sam stavio u usta
<DomaMuffin> Velis, to je acquired taste :) 
<DomaMuffin> acquired, majko mi la :) 
<jelly> dodobas: koristio SkypeIn vrlo, vrlo kratko... nitko iz US me nije htio zvati :-)  SkypeOut cesce, kvaliteta je srednja zalost, a i u zadnje vrijeme skrivaju broj pa ne vidis gdje su terminirani :-)
<jelly> zgodno je što možeš slati SMS pa pofejkaju tvoj broj pošiljatelja
<dodobas> jelly: upoznao sam lika koji je dugo zivio u Nikaragvi ... a ima 'EU' broj ... njemu je navodno radilo ok
<DomaMuffin> dodobas, kad si u Nikaragvi redefiniras si "dovoljno dobro" :)
<SilverSpace> :) kaj niko >> ima li tko kakav AM2  AMD Athlon 64 X2  procesor kaj mu je viska
<DomaMuffin> zadnji konfjuktor sam si doma kupovao 2012. Komponente racunala koje sam time zamijenio su odavno otisle dalje. 
<DomaMuffin> Vidis, zadnji konfjuktor sam kupio kad sam cul da bum dete dobil, mozda bi morao po novo :) 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: imam neku plocu i unutra najslabiji sempron bilo bi dobro tu upiknut nesto jace  :)  http://www.asrock.com/mb/NVIDIA/ALiveNF6G-DVI/
<SilverSpace> da prodise
<SilverSpace> gledam na ebay ima ih za cca 4$
<SilverSpace> Dual Core CPU Athlon 64x2 4600
<obrut> jel tko koristi (jos) MRTG ?
<vileni> BotaniCar_: jel te zanima laptop umjesto kompjutera? wink wink, a moze se i desktop dogovoriti :D
<jelly> obrut: tko ima oprostaljku, ti ili neki kolega ili bolja polovica?
<obrut> jelly: ja 
<obrut> odlazim iz preduzeca
<obrut> dosta je bilo :)
<BotaniCar_> vileni, dash R1 ? :) 
<jelly> obrut: oho, na zasluženi odmor ili odma dalje?
<BotaniCar_> obrut, cestitam!
<hbogner> obrut, \o/ 
<hbogner> kud ides
<BotaniCar_> "u vrazju mater odavde"
<BotaniCar_> "na bicikl i sto dalje od zene i posla"
<jelly> kuća poso, poso kuća ♫
<obrut> idem odma dalje... a kamo, recem vam kad bude sluzbeno :)
<jelly> n-da
<vileni> BotaniCar_: nemam :)
<jelly> gliv Pictures/2016
<jelly> Segmentation fault not while loading an image
<jelly> "crko sam, al ne zbog slike nego neceg lijevog"
<obrut> 12:48 < BotaniCar_> "na bicikl i sto dalje od zene i posla"
<obrut> razmisljao sam i o tome... al pricekacu jos godinu dana
<vileni> http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-37176926
<jelly> "koristimo program i nismo gledali kak isti zapravo radi"
<SilverSpace> uh
<SilverSpace> gemist bi mi tak sad pasal
<jelly> ali...?
<jobenty> pozdrav
<jobenty> ima li koga
<jobenty> nikoga???
<jelly> *zrikavci*
<BotaniCar_> *valovi*
<obrut> *tipk tipk*
<jelly> pff
<BotaniCar_> To je bio zvuk otvaranja piva ? :) 
<BotaniCar_> Kacemo mandarine trzit ? Bas bi ih jeo :) 
<vileni> sta je vec toliko proslo
<BotaniCar_> Nije , ali bi ja jeo mandarine 
<jelly> he
<jelly> rekao sam ubit pivo ne cesce od svake 3-4 setnje, a danas je bila tek druga setnja od povratka u zg, stooga nista od pive
<jelly> (nastranu to sto sam kupijo linoladu od kokosa i tri kutije domacica)
<jelly> (u sparu su domacice po 9.99 kutija, kad se kupe 3)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://autostart.24sata.hr/off/karting-totalno-dominira-utrkom-protiv-dva-cudovista-od-1000-konja-1159
<SilverSpace> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-08-26
<ivoks> ma jebes ovo
<ivoks> formatiram natrag na btrfs
<Vlado9A> Dobro jutro
<vileni> jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> 2m 23s 1.5G
<jelly> ?
<vileni> ni ja neznam sto je to, ali moj je vjerojatno veci
<SilverSpace> jelly: skinui iso ubuntu tom brzinom
<SilverSpace> vise ni ne znam kad sam skidao iso ubuntu za sprzit
<SilverSpace> http://www.telegram.hr/politika-kriminal/nepoznati-detalji-o-tipu-koji-je-razotkrio-kriminal-u-deutsche-banku-i-onda-odbio-165-milijuna-dolara-nagrade/
<SilverSpace> jaj poludim kad moram nanovo skanirati tv programe 
<SilverSpace> svi kanali mi pomjesani i sad ih opet preslagivati
<dodobas> interesting https://github.com/mmstick/parallel
<BotaniCar_> ivoks, "ovo" je ZSF ? :) 
<BotaniCar_> ivoks, zakaj formatiras diskove u 6 ujutro ? :SD
<BotaniCar_> S kakvom ekipom ja radim .. imamo nesto sto ima dva apija, od kojih jedan ima sve mogucnosti drugog , a drugi je skresan. Ovaj skresani nazivaju web servis, ovaj drugi erp kanal. Billing nije ni slican <3 TIL
<jelly> sta zna dete sta je api
<BotaniCar_> Sta firma zna sta placa :) 
<BotaniCar_> Jel da punim bazen ? 
<BotaniCar_> Kaće kiša ? 
<BotaniCar_> Ako opet napunim bazen a mali se u 3 tjedna okupa jednom, dobit' ću mlade.
<BotaniCar_> Khm, pda, dobit cu mlado, ne punim bazen :)
<jelly> obiteljska teorija je: ako hoces da pada kisa, operi auto
<jelly> u roku 1-2 dana kisa
<BotaniCar_> Hmm, auto sam mislio prati sjutra, pred tehnicki
<jelly> a i mali ce biti sretniji ako ima seku/bracu
<BotaniCar_> jelly, ACK
<vileni> sta nije to vec na putu :)
<Mmike> jelly: jesi ti ono nekad negdje pejstao link za punjac za lenovo baterije, al' off-laptop?
<Mmike> s/lenovo baterije/baterije lenovo laptopa/
<jelly> Mmike: mozda, ne sjecam se
<Mmike> meh
<BotaniCar_> Super je radit' od doma <3 , dok dete gleda crtic. Inace ne.
<jelly> super cow powers!
<Mmike> BotaniCar_: ili dok je mama doma koja se brine oko deteta :)
<BotaniCar_> Ova nasa pokucna mama vec ima toliko trbuha da je sama sebi briga , nemre bas skakat' oko njega :) 
<vileni> Mmike: kako napravim 16.04 kontejner sa onom tvojom skriptom? :)
<vileni> nvm, skuzio
<vileni> :)
<SilverSpace> eh pustim strim za f1 i onda zaboravim gledati
<Vlado9A> lol
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> turska vojska usla u siriju
<ivoks> pitanje je protiv koga ce se oni tamo boriti
<ivoks> NATO bi se trebao maknuti od tamo
<ivoks> pustiti ruse i turke da se na kraju medjusobno potuku
<ivoks> ne bi im bilo prvi put
<ivoks> a drek, turska je u natou
<ivoks> kakva je to kardinalna glupost bila
<jelly> ivoks: protiv kurda, naravno :-)
<ivoks> jedan od onih dana
<ivoks> http://www.novi-svjetski-poredak.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/urasli-nokat.jpg
<ivoks> jelly: da, protiv kurda se i meni cini
<ivoks> jelly: mogli bi se zaraditi sa amerikom
<jelly> idu dva balona obalom i prvi kaže: pazi kokossssssssssss
<hbogner> kakav sad kokos? kaj nije kaktussssss???
<jelly> nije pustinjom.
<BotaniCar__> nisu baloni
<BotaniCar__> U stvari je vic o Bobiju i Rudiju :D
 * jelly jeo linoladu od kokosa i domacice s kokosom pa...
<SilverSpace> kme
<vileni> e, palacinke
<vileni> u sopotu, choco cafe ili tako nesto
<vileni> jako dobre
<jelly> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-37163217 # 70 ljudi uguseno, niko nije kriv
<ivoks> jelly:  Hungarian police are seeking lengthy jail sentences for all six suspects 
<jelly> 50% je vlast madjarska kriva sto ih tera da se skrivaju
<jelly> a debile koji su koristili zabrtvljenu hladnjacu... ne znam
<jelly> 25% je nasa vlast kriva sto idu preko madjarske a ne nas
<jelly> nemam sto lijepo reci, i to su kao krscanske drzave? :-(
<SilverSpace> jelly: eh
<SilverSpace> eu je vec sjebana 
<SilverSpace> treba jos i ove uvesti u eu
<jelly> manje je sjebana od onog otkud ovi bjeze
<jelly> oho, opet OTA za cigan-os
<vileni> jelly: na cemu?
<vileni> nece biti nougata za nexus5 :/
<jelly> oneplus 1
<CrazyLemon> hoce bit nougat..ali ne kao ota :/
<hbogner> jelly, ja bi stvarno trebao napraviti upgrade svog :(
<hbogner> nikako da kliknem upgrade :D
<jelly> jesam rekao jucer, google mapsi imaju tramvajske stanice i realtime raspored
<vileni> jelly: realtime?
<jelly> ulovio 17-icu koja je isla u spremiste tresnjevka
<vileni> znam da je prva implementacija bila uzasno losa
<vileni> valjda su se popravili
<jelly> ZET im daje podatke
<vileni> lijepo da su se potrudili na kraju
<hbogner> cek cek, zet ipak na kraju daje lokacije tramvaja?
<hbogner> bila je takva kart ai prije ali su je blokirali
<jelly> guglu daju
<jelly> klincima sa fer-a, ne
<jelly> *shrug* 
<vileni> pa bilo je i kad je zet prvi put unio stanice
<vileni> pa su unijeli samo stanice, bez rasporeda
<vileni> nevezano sa klincima
<jelly> najs, Android security patch level: September 1 2016
<hbogner> stanice bez rasporeda su na osm-u vec godinama :)
<obrut> 5:19PM  up 3171 days,  1:26, 1 user
<obrut> 9.9. ritualno gasenje
<SilverSpace> bemti koja je ono naredba da vidim sve na mrezi ip
<obrut> sta znaci sve na mrezi ?
<SilverSpace> obrut: naso trebao sam ip od routera koji sam zaboravio :)
<obrut> ok :)
<obrut> vrijeme za poci doma...
<ivoks> vrijeme je za poci na more
<BotaniCar__> Mmike, si mi prodao disk ? Kad dodjem po njega ? :D
<Vlado9A> Hell o world :)
<BotaniCar__> 'ello 
<SilverSpace> jebo openwrt neda mi ssh ?
<SilverSpace> Connection to 192.168.0.33 closed.
<SilverSpace> itu me izbaci
<CrazyLemon> router ti je na .33 ? openwrt default ti je .1
<SilverSpace> CrazyLemon: da postavljen je na 33
<SilverSpace> i vidim luci iz preglednika
<SilverSpace> i logiram se 
<SilverSpace> ali nece iz ssh
<SilverSpace> a bez toga ne mogu nis napravit na openwrt
<jelly> SilverSpace: rebootaj?
<CrazyLemon> telnet ?
<SilverSpace> telnet je iskljucen
<SilverSpace> jelly: probao nece se ssh ni sa jednog racunala
<SilverSpace> kad napisem password kaze da nije dobar
<SilverSpace> a sa njime se na pregledniku uredno spojim
<jelly> a jel napises da je username root?
<SilverSpace> da 
<SilverSpace> sve drugo radi na routeru
<SilverSpace> samo taj jebeni ssh nece
<SilverSpace> preko luci sam sve instalirao kaj mi treba 
<SilverSpace> druga pobjeda medvescaka u gostima 1:3
<SilverSpace> Medvjedi u Kazanju pobijedili dvostrukog prvaka khl_a
<SilverSpace> https://goo.gl/maps/ra5mF19FE772
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: root SSH login zabranjen?
<VjetarSaSunca> jer web je web..
<VjetarSaSunca> drugi su to portovi
<VjetarSaSunca> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-08-27
<vileni> Mmike: zasto mi nisi rekao za ovo ? https://www.facebook.com/ZgBurgerFestival/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED
<Mmike> vileni, zato sto sam smrad! :D
<Mmike> vileni, mislim da sam u Ameriki u ta doba :( :( :(
<Mmike> ivoks, :*
<Mmike> ivoks, :* :* :* :* :* :* :* :)
<vileni> Mmike: a to je tek za mjesec dana, ja mislio da je ovaj vikend
<vileni> ovaj vikend je neki food fest isto
<Mmike> Di?
<vileni> mislim da kod mocvare
<vileni> ali mi ionako idemo u koprivnicu na renesansni festival
<SilverSpace> jutro
<obrut> jedno brzinsko ... zanimaju li koga brojevi linux journala u papirnatom obliku, brojevi 121-140, dakle to je 5. mjesec 2004 - 12. mjesec 2005 ? imam duplikate iz tog razdoblja...
<obrut> bacam za par sati pa ono...
<SilverSpace> uspio ssh tako sto sam sve vratio openwrt postavke vratio na default
<SilverSpace> i sad radi 
<SilverSpace> obrut: kaj inas generalno pospremanje
<obrut> SilverSpace: da
<ivoks> koja guzva na cesti
<obrut> ma da ? subota, ljeto pa guzva ? :)
<ivoks> ponajvise jer ljudi ne znaju voziti
<ivoks> tri trake
<ivoks> a nikoga u onoj nadesnoj
<ivoks> https://media.giphy.com/media/26BREMGF4U9sMyVLa/giphy.gif
<ivoks> bome ovaj bus danas
<ivoks> sto je opalio u ogradu prije tunela sv. marka
<ivoks> lik je pogodio ogradu
<ivoks> ostavio kotac, podvozje, auspuh
<ivoks> cak su i unutarnji dijelovi autobusa bili na cesti
<ivoks> aparat za gasenje i sl.
<ivoks> i mislim si, izletio
<ivoks> i onda pa bar pola kilometra trag ulja po cesti
<ivoks> sve do tunela, a tamo ljudi na brdu i bus parkiran sa strane
<ivoks> a pola podvozja nema
<ivoks> nekako mi se cini da je ostao i bez kocnica i jednostavno se kotrljao dok nije stao
<SilverSpace> http://www.medvescak.com/khl/10-razloga-zasto-ne-smijete-propustiti-novu-khl-sezonu-no2421
<jelly-home> http://imgur.com/gallery/o12xA w00f
<SilverSpace> lol https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=hr.izzy.most
<SilverSpace> http://www.dnevno.hr/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/Ilustracija-kolumna1.jpg
<SilverSpace> Mmike: f1 kvale
<ivoks> ici cu u pakao za tjeranje americke volonterke da mete dvoriste u toplesu :)
<jelly-home> pix or it didnt happen
<SilverSpace> pih
<SilverSpace> zasto ARM tak sporo napreduje
<SilverSpace> 100 britanskih funti (1.515 kn) 
<SilverSpace> ??? 
<SilverSpace> 874,92
<SilverSpace> kaj ti novinari neznaju ni tecaj pogledati
<obrut> hmm, prakticki vec godinama ne koristim opticke medije i sad mi pade na pamet da postoje blu-ray mediji :P
<obrut> jel koristi tko doticne za backup ?
<Vjetar> obrut: tlaka je to przit
<obrut> pa je... al ono, htio bih fotke povremeno bacit i na vanjski medij...
<obrut> inace imam dosta trakica za backup, ali nemam niti jedan drive :P
<BotaniCar_> obrut, ja imaam kopiju slika na BRuž
<BotaniCar_> Nije mi do sad trebala :) 
<obrut> ja imam na dva razlicita stroja, ali bi htio i na nesto vanjsko readonly
<BotaniCar_> Eto, radi. Ja imam przac za 400kn , tih i brz 
<obrut> jedan dio imam na DVD-ovima, ali obzirom na velicinu danasnjih fotki, DVD je malo obsolete :)
<BotaniCar_> Da, ja sam na BR jedva nacrtao samo pimpek, morao sam ga smotati. 
<obrut> nist, moracem investirat u przac :)
<obrut> 464G    fotke
<BotaniCar_> Koliko ce ti to trebati, posudi si moj  :) 
<obrut> kaze du :)
<BotaniCar_> Zapeces, arhiviras, vise ne gledas :) 
<obrut> gledas kad skuzis da se na nekom fajlu promijenio crc odnosno kad krepa disk :)
<BotaniCar_> ^^
<Vjetar> obrut: cloud
<Vjetar> nikavo prženje
<obrut> koliko kosta 500 GB clouda godisnje ?
<obrut> i jel imaju backup ? :)
<Vjetar> obrut: https://www.hetzner.de/hr/hosting/storagebox/bx20
<Vjetar> imaš pravo na 4 snapshota
<obrut> ih, to me kosta skoro ko virtualka sto imam tamo i s koje se vjerojatno selim na jeftinijeg providera
<Vjetar> obrut: virtualka s 500GB diska?
#ubuntu-hr 2016-08-28
<BotaniCar_> Da radim viruse, napravio bi jedan koji bi samo mijenjao CRCove na slikama obrutu :) 
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/tko-je-kriv-za-zaustavljanje-projekta-energetske-obnove-kuca/4645733/
<ivoks> zato sam ja trazio isplatu unaprijed, a njima dao bjanko zaduznice
<BotaniCar__> Ima tko za (pro)dati 1x4GB DDR2-800MHz SODIMM ? 
<BotaniCar__> Moze i vise ( u jednoj plocici) , ali onda moram probati tu konkretnu plocicu.
<BotaniCar__> Thx.
<SilverSp1ce> dan
<SilverSp1ce> f1
<SilverSp1ce> Mmike: ee
<SilverSp1ce> :)
<BotaniCar__> Mmike, ping
<BotaniCar__> pong plonk tunk 
<BotaniCar__> *kotrljanje limenke*
<SilverSpace> prazne 
<obrut> el gledo tko "Houston, we have a problem!" ? http://www.imdb.com/title/tt5518022/
<obrut> ja cem danas u kino to pogledat
<jelly> pseudokumentarac?
<obrut> yep :)
<obrut> al je zanimljiv u svakom slucaju :)
<obrut> kino europa, 17:15... 25 kuna upad
<obrut> stignes (ak si u Zg, a ne u Puli ili gdje vec) :)
<obrut> odo... ak ce jos tko doc, nek se javi :)
<jelly> stignem ali me spomen ŽiŽeka odbija
<Mmike> SilverSpace, e, jebiga :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zaboravio :)000
<Mmike> BotaniCar__, e
<BotaniCar__> Mmike, aj na msg :) 
#ubuntu-hr 2017-08-21
<Mmike> hexchat je toliko ruzniji od xchata :(
<vileni> irssi ftw
<jelly> Mmike: lolwut?
 * jelly ne vidi razliku
<Mmike> jelly, ruzni fontovi, ruzne boje :)
<Mmike> sad cemo vidjet jel' se to da popravit
<hbogner> o/
<sillyslux> lol, ja sam svog hexchata hakira ta bi moga `hexchat -e -c "reloadstyle"`
<sillyslux> jos ako ocistim warningse, napravit cu i pr za to
<Mmike> jelly, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYW0YVQ_b_4
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Elvis Presley ~ Too Much Monkey Business (HQ) :: Duration: 02:42 :: Views: 200,649 uploaded by BruceEllis1964 :: 1,133 likes :: 32 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> sillyslux, sto mu radi taj reloadstyle?
<sillyslux> imam jednu themeswitch.sh scriptu koja je pokrenuta od redshifta
<sillyslux> u themeswitchu imam
<sillyslux> cp .config/hexchat/colors_flat_light.conf .config/hexchat/colors.conf && hexchat -e -c "reloadstyle"
<sillyslux> cp .config/hexchat/colors_flat_dark.conf .config/hexchat/colors.conf && hexchat -e -c "reloadstyle"
<sillyslux> i jos vise toga, svaki k. triba posebno nekako pribazit na dark temu
<ivoks> meh
<Mmike> sillyslux, popravio sam :)
<Mmike> mislm, bar
<Mmike> ruzan neki font bio, trebalo malo tvikat postavke
<Mmike> iako mi je inputbox i dalje spor za popizdit
<sillyslux> sexy-spellbox
<sillyslux> lol
<sillyslux> sexyspellentry zapravo
<sillyslux> kako spor?!
<Mmike> pa ono
<Mmike> tipkam, i slova mi zapinju za onim sto sam stisnuo
<Mmike> kao da imam lag neki od kad stisnem tipku do kad se pojavi slovo
<Mmike> u terminalu mi se to ne desava
<sillyslux> moj lipo radi...
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<sillyslux> hah :(
<sillyslux> uvik neki k
<sillyslux> krastavac
<Mmike> da :D
 * BotaniCar pise SLA anex ugovoru .. 
<BotaniCar> veli shefica da turim 99,99 , ne zna tko ce to platit' 
<BotaniCar> :() 
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> drugovi 
<Mmike> djesi, silveru
<SilverSpace> Mmike: eto me odmaram :)
<SilverSpace> uh jebo novi ubuntu 17.10 
<SilverSpace> kak ce meni falit unity
<SilverSpace> https://ibb.co/hKCAU5
<jelly> BotaniCar: 53 minute nenajavljenih ispada godisnje
<jelly> ko to more obecat a da nije za 7 cifri
<jelly> (ili uz penale koji su nepostojeci)
<BotaniCar> jelly: igzekli maj point. moze i ,9999 , ali mi treba drzavni proracun BiH za to 
<jelly> to je sve kita, imali smo probleme na storageu koji ima CTR 24h, IBM rjesavao tjedan dana
<BotaniCar> Nda, tematika odrzavanja SLA kad ti se partner ne drzi svojeg je druga prica :) 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSXhqLaWaq0 # i'll bring my fuckbringer to the meeting
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Deep Purple - Stormbringer 1974 Video Sound HQ :: Duration: 04:04 :: Views: 655,625 uploaded by NEA ZIXNH :: 3,238 likes :: 65 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> Jadno je kak na linuxoidiima nema dobar email client :)
<BotaniCar> Slazem se, nema ni na windowsima ! 
<Mmike> thunderbird je fakat los - velis mu 'do not sync messages locally' al' on svejedno 50% foldera oznaci kao 'download all'
<BotaniCar> Ni na androidu.
<ivoks> iss
<ivoks> email klijent
<ivoks> google inbox ubija sve sto sam ikad probao
<ivoks> jednostavno ne razmisljam o emailu vise
<ivoks> fino sve sortira, radi s kalendarom, putnickim agencijama, uberom, sve
<ivoks> amazonom
<ivoks> ma uopce mi nije jasno zasto bi itko koristio ista drugo
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCo3zZ0P4vU
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Meet Inbox by Gmail :: Duration: 01:00 :: Views: 7,153,451 uploaded by Google :: 38,504 likes :: 4,861 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> ivoks, ne zna filtrirat po arbitrary headerima
<Mmike> pa mi je samim time neupotrebljiv
<Mmike> jos launchpadu mosh rec da ti X-Launchpad headere stavi u body maila pa mosh filtrirat po tome
<Mmike> al' to samo "fixa" launchpad
<Mmike> kak ovaj hexchat ima ruzne boje i sve, uzas :)
<Mmike> btw, linux mint je TONAMA ispred UbuntuMATEa po usabilityju i 'ljepoti' :D
<ivoks> Mmike: to je nepotrebno
<ivoks> jer inbox nauci s vremenom
<ivoks> doduse, nisam probao
<ivoks> ali meni uredno sve lijepo sortira
<ivoks> ja uopce nemam niti jedan filter :)
<ivoks> ove piromane treba objesiti za jaja
<ivoks> i cijelu im obitelj protjerat iz zemlje
<Mmike> ivoks, a nije, nece filtrirat mail kak spada
<Mmike> ivoks, recimo: X-Launchpad-Bug-Reporter: Mario Splivalo (mariosplivalo)
<Mmike> ili -Assigned
<Mmike> to mi ide u posebne foldere
<Mmike> i onda ujutro kad dodjem vidim jel' kaj ima novo s mojim bugovima, npr
<ivoks> probaj ga dresirat
<jelly> BotaniCar: selim servise sa stare virtualke na novu, javi kad ti odgovara selit tvoj znc
<jelly> also: mandarinama se ne pise dobro, em je source rekao vec prosle godine da bi odustao, em je ove godine urod 1/3 - 1/4 normalnog, em je kolegica koja se bavi time na porodiljnom (stovise, vec je kcerkica tjedan dana stara)
<nnnqw> jel neko ode vrti openrc
<SilverSpace> https://is.gd/mXvSta
<SilverSpace> kaj je openrc
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> https://is.gd/XuLINi
<SilverSpace> mecka je mecka, a sve drugo su auti 
<sillyslux> empty bempty kakve su to retrovizori?
<sillyslux> a hauba izglda kao da ima mista za v16
<sillyslux> ma v28
<sillyslux> thumbnail-2880x1220 lol
<sillyslux> empty bempty, jesam to zakasnio na pomracinu?
<SilverSpace> :) nisi 
<SilverSpace> ova traje dugo preko citavog americkog kontineta 
<sillyslux> ah cini mi se da tek ulazi https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/21/science/solar-eclipse.html?mcubz=1
<sillyslux> a mozda i ne bas, na telki je bilo vise pokriveno
<infy-> SilverSpace: init sustav
<sillyslux> di si to nasa
#ubuntu-hr 2017-08-22
<Mmike> xchat mi i naopacke sortira servere
<pav> jutar
<Mmike> pavchichu!
<Mmike> vileni, https://mikrotik.com/product/wap_lte_kit
<vileni> Mmike: pa to ima neko vrijeme vec? :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: rokni me kad ti god pase
<jelly> BotaniCar: ok, javim podatke za novi stroj na PM kad bude spremno
<BotaniCar> Fala, tutni na skype ako moze
<Mmike> propizdit
<Mmike> opet je crko
<vileni> auto, internet, tv?
<BotaniCar> Maršal
<BotaniCar> ima tko iskustva s DRBDom i SElinux-om ? Vele ljudi da se kolju i da valja SElinux gasit' , moze nekako bez gasenja ? 
<Mmike> ja bi ti sad reko da se maknes sa dRbdA AL' ZNAM stach mi rec
<Mmike> eto i pisem k'o ti :D
<Mmike> vileni, ma internet
<Mmike> tele2 ruter jebe
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne moram se maknuti jer jos nije ni setupiran. Imas bolju ideju za shared storage, u scenariju di nemam dediciranu kutiju za to ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, u koju svrhu koristis shareani storage?
<Mmike> ovo ti je jednosmjerna blockdevice replikacija
<Mmike> drbd, jel
<jelly> kak je jednosmjerna kad se moze koristiti za cluster fs-ove
<Mmike> jelly, pa, nemres pisat po 'oba' i ocekivat da ce DBRD to smergeat
<hbogner> o/
<Mmike> jelly, kenjam, mosh, na aplikaciji koja trosi DRBD je da se ponasa
<Mmike> svejedno, BotaniCar, koji ti je usecase za block-device replikaciju?
<vileni> Mmike: jel to do rutera ili do tele2?
<vileni> i koji je njihov
<BotaniCar> Mmike: moram HA napravit za aplikaciju koja trosi postgres tomcat i apache. Imam dve kutije na raspolaganju. Mislio sam dic cluster i na svakom od dva stroja dodijeliti jedan mirror-raid koji ce sustavu biti vidljiv kao disk za blok storidz
<jelly> treba naucit kak Pg radi HA
<BotaniCar> Eo imam 2 knjihe od 200+ stranica "u pogonu" :) 
<BotaniCar> Srecom, imam testnu instancu :) 
<BotaniCar> Ne znam samo kad cu te knjige procitat' , juce radim ugovore, danas ovo ... GDPR listi se nisam ni dotak'o 2 mjeseca .. 
<BotaniCar> A samo sam zelio plesati .. 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MV6W-L5YTwE
<datase> ^ YouTube :: cypress hill - I Remember That Freak Bitch ( - IV :: Duration: 05:23 :: Views: 390,443 uploaded by PauBoardin :: 1,146 likes :: 27 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> ohoho, vi ste vec poceli sa GDPRom?
<jelly> mi smo postali velika i spora firma.  Vrijeme je za otic drugdje...
<BotaniCar> Zajebavam se s tim od kad je uredba izasla, ali nikak da dediciram vrijeme samo za to. 
<BotaniCar> Velika i spora firma je dobra, ako daje placu na vrijeme
<BotaniCar> Pogotovo ako su vremena uzurbana :) 
<BotaniCar> https://youtu.be/7uI5yuhNFQc
<datase> ^ YouTube :: This BBC Reporter Gets High On Air and Can’t Stop Laughing – Trending Story by Briff.me :: Duration: 01:28 :: Views: 90,215 uploaded by Briff Me :: 546 likes :: 10 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<BotaniCar> https://youtu.be/IVZs2HHgfZk
<datase> ^ YouTube :: News reporter gets high on live tv! newscaster extremely funny marijuana and cocaine is burning! :: Duration: 01:32 :: Views: 1,461,206 uploaded by dogfood4444 :: 4,686 likes :: 191 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<BotaniCar> Zajebat je novinarski zivot :) 
<ivoks> mislim da
<ivoks> testdisku ne mozes digutni dovoljno spomenika
<BotaniCar> Lajkao bi ti komentar, da je ovo fejzbuk :) 
<Mmike> ivoks, hvala za canonicalov 0800 iz hrvatske :)
 * pav je ponovo s vama
<pav> "vatrogasci na terenu nemaju vode za piće"
<BotaniCar> *gasp*
<BotaniCar> Di si bija, PAV ? GO ili te pos'o uzeo ? 
<pav> jedno s drugim BotaniCar 
<BotaniCar> ne zvuci sjajno, ali ako ti ne kukas - necu ni ja :) 
<BotaniCar> pav: mozes li mi ti dati prijedlog za chipset/cpu kojim bi na duzi rok zamijenio onaj u svojoj trenutnoj radnoj szanici ( i2500k , Z68 MBO )
<pav> BotaniCar: pogledam, javim
<BotaniCar> Fala! 
<pav> BotaniCar: znaš otprilike kako izgleda privatno poduzetništvo na hrvatski način sa točke radnika.
<pav> E sad, zamisli si 30x veće sranje
<BotaniCar> pav: znam tocno kako izgleda i iz pozicije poslodavca i posloprimca ( ovo s poslodavcem mi je mozda malo zastarjelo )
<pav> tako izgleda sa točke gledišta vlasika 
<BotaniCar> necu to zamisljat', zakaj bi ? :D
<pav>  e tak, kaj da ti kukam kad sve znaš :P
<BotaniCar> Kaj mislid da delam za nekog drugog jer mi je bilo lepo vodit' obrt ? :D
<pav> javio sam se na par oglasa nedavno, jel je ovo neizrživo
<BotaniCar> Najebes se s i oko svih popratnih pizdarija, da bi si na kraju mjeseca isplatio placu manju nego da delam za drugog. Fak det
<pav> mislim, može se, ima "svijetlih primjera"
<pav> ali kad zagrebaš ispod površine, nemma ti ja želudac za takve poslove i takvu klijentelu
<BotaniCar> Kuzim te skroz :( A, reci, ona stimulacijska sredstva sto si onomad ubro za firmu, to nije bilo uvjetovano tipa "ako nesh imat firmu 5 godina, vrati paru" ? 
<pav> ne
<pav> uvijet je bit zaposlen u svojoj firmi 1 god
<BotaniCar> Fak det onda, znas znanje, odi nekom drugom delat, nek se oni jebu s klijentima i drzavom
<pav> i onda dobiš zadužnice natrag
<pav> baš gledam M-San traži nekaj
<pav> :)
<pav> https://www.posao.hr/oglasi/sistem-inzenjer-m-z/501600/
<pav> Toliko stučnog kadra je zapalilo iz Domovine da ovo viš nema tko radit :(
<BotaniCar> je, relativno lako smo zaposljivi, ako imas zeludac za intervjue ( nakon imanja zeluca za vodjenje posla, to je pickin dim, jasno )
<pav> Ha, za dobre pare ....
<BotaniCar> Fakat, kolko msan placa inzinjere ? 
<pav> nisam gledao, ali nije malo
<pav> ako primjetiš, u uvjetima oglasa se ne spominje ni ECTS ni VSS
<BotaniCar> Cek, poslao sam pitanje , bas me zanima 
<pav> ajd čekam :P
<BotaniCar> Jedan kolega je pun kufer ruznog nedavno ispricao o msanu, ali o dev departmentu. 
<BotaniCar> Tja, ne javlja se, a online je na FB ... valjda bu videl, proslijedim info
<pav> javi smsom ako me nebu ovdje
<BotaniCar> +1
<pav> ili viberom, telegramom whatsappom :)
<pav> http://chaturbate.com/emilygrey_/
<pav> The Emily Grey 
<pav> baš je nedavno usred CBT showa rekla da se više neće bavit prOnom
<BotaniCar> Nasla je jos bolju nishu ? 
<pav> pda
<pav> chaturbate nišu :)
<BotaniCar> Znam da je tesko vjerovati, ali ja sam danas prvi puta otvorio takvu stranicu :) I prvo me u oko pikne pimpek nekog tipa cca 2,7x veci od mojeg . Odi proch
<pav> ali ova cura - https://chaturbate.com/newchloe18/
<pav> apsolutno predobro
<pav> IT struka
<pav> twitter acc 
<pav> 26 godina
<pav> 190K+ folowera na CBT
<BotaniCar> fan club membership: * Green Username in the Chatroom
<pav> he-
<pav> i free cumshow
<BotaniCar> A ja se cudim kad ljudi plate serverski certifikat da bi im adressbar bio umirujuce zelene boje
<pav> koj inače košta 97 tokena
<pav> i ima ih 3-4 tjedno
<BotaniCar> kolko tokena dobijem za jedan LTC ? :) 
<pav> pa si računaj :P
<pav> 100 tokena ti je 11 US$
<BotaniCar> Nesmem takve stvari placati flat valutama, da ne postanem frisko razveden :) 
<pav> a ništa te ne sprečava da otvoriš acc i sam upikenš kameru
<BotaniCar> Hahahahahahaha
<BotaniCar> Istina
<pav> trebaš vidjet te cure sa 5-10 ljudi koji gledaju :)
<BotaniCar> porazavajuce bi bilo da pocne neka lova DOLAZIT',A  JA VEC SJEBO MLADOST U INFORMATICI :)
<pav> pa te nove tamo
<pav> poražavajuće?
<BotaniCar> Pa da, krive zivotne odluke
<BotaniCar> Mogo sam vitlat'  pimpekom i zvati ga "fuckbringer" :) 
<pav> veli cura u opisu" I'm a cam model for last 6 months. I have had secretary job but left it"
<BotaniCar> To je to
<pav> bolja lova :)
<BotaniCar> Curka skuzila na vrijeme da pi*ka kosta vise od mozga i vise se trazi.
<pav> trebalo mi je jedno mjesec-dva proučavanja da shvatim šta sve ima tamo
<pav> ali brate, kad vidjeh tko sve mlati pare tamo...
<BotaniCar> Da ti je manje krvi bilo ... drugdje, dokucio bi i prije :) 
<pav> 20-40 US$ se lako okrene na session ako imaš mozga
<pav> pa sam probao malo mod (op) status tamo
<pav> sve u svemu, poslovni model je skroz ok
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: https://is.gd/p2MiTI
<pav> btw, ima ponuda parova BotaniCar ak te brine razvod :P
<BotaniCar> pav: nish mene ne brine , samo na stol stavljam moguce poslijedice :) 
<pav> BotaniCar: nene
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: o, iruda ti, daj kontekst, oklen si iscup'o ? 
<pav> mislio sam sa točke vlastite produkcije i zarade
<BotaniCar> pav: skuzio sam, da zena i ja kao tim nastupimo :) 
<pav> BotaniCar: žene i pare... (nastavi sam :P )
<BotaniCar> :) 
<pav> a kad se okrene 200-500 US$ za par sati....
<pav> pa tako par puta tjedno...
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: bitcoin soba ti svi strojevi rudare
<pav> Å¡to zapravo NIJE problem
<BotaniCar> Da, jednom kad imas "fuck you money" :) 
<pav> poglej Chloe jednom ako si u prilici BotaniCar 
<BotaniCar> Meni se kao veci problem cini kak doci do te pare, a da ne dam drzavi 75%
<pav> kako je cura trenutno na Thailandu show počinje oko 3AM
<pav> ali
<pav> pogljeda i samo broji koliko se tu para okrene
<pav> padne pojedinaca sa 100K+ tokena po sessionu
<pav> i to nekoliko
<pav> izriganih jelte....
<BotaniCar> zapelo mi je za oko "creampie is 500" tarifa, sad kad si mi dao "tecaj" .. 
<pav> e
<pav> i imaš slobodu stavljati svoje cijene
<BotaniCar> To je slobodno trziste ! 
<pav> obrati pažnju i na lovense i ohmibod igračke
<pav> ima plugin za Chrome :P
<pav> p onda
<pav> pa onda private show
<pav> 60tkn/min
<pav> uglavnom, kao Å¡to rekohm poslovni model je skroz ok
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DHwS5QwWsAEoboA?format=jpg
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> hehe , jebes sve ako mu ga netko nije skinuo kamenom nakon 100m
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> bio frend tu 
<Mmike> ima dji nesto
<Mmike> kakve fotke
<Mmike> milina
<vileni> dji phantom?
<Mmike> ma jok
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kad stignes, ozivio bih temu DRBD-a, opisao sam ti htijenja i ciljeve ponad
<Mmike> BotaniCar, aj opet, jer mi internet umirao pa nisam vidio
<Mmike> vileni, dji mavic pro
<BotaniCar> Mmike: <BotaniCar> Mmike: moram HA napravit za aplikaciju koja trosi postgres tomcat i apache. Imam dve kutije na raspolaganju. Mislio sam dic cluster i na svakom od dva stroja dodijeliti jedan mirror-raid koji ce sustavu biti vidljiv kao disk za blok storidz
<Mmike> vileni, lik se digao iznad zlatnog rata, maestral puse za popizdit, dron sam stsoji gore,i sam se odrzava na mjestu, ono, mi-li-na
<Mmike> 500 metara u zrak moze - tehnicki moze i vise al softver neda :)
<pav> Mmike: kol'ko para?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, mislim da ti je drbd tu los
<pav> Mmike: preheklat ćemo EPROM :P
<Mmike> BotaniCar, moras se drkat s pacemakerom ili necim drugim sto ce ti fencing slagat, jer nesmijes imat dva postgresa da ti rade istovremeno
<Mmike> slozi repliakciju postgresa, haproxy ili pgbouncer na svakom stroju koji ce gadjati pravi postgres (master, jel)
<Mmike> apache/tomcat slozis da se spajaju na localhost
<Mmike> apache-tomcat su ti statika?
<Mmike> pav, oko 1100 eura
<pav> Mmike: da vidim sad
<Mmike> pav, kaj?
<pav> pa dok si odgovorio sam našao cijene Mmike 
<Mmike> pav, znaci, htio si napisati: "da, vidim sad"
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> jedan zarez a toliko puno znaci
<pav> Mmike: ak je došlo da brojiš zareze, nije ti dobro Mmike :P
<Mmike> pa ak zelis bit neshvacen... :D
<pav> Mamić ranje u Tomislavgradu
<pav> ranjen*
<jelly> a Tatić
<pav> Mmike: razveo sam se, baš me boli ako sam neshvaćenm :P
<Mmike> pav, uzivaj onda :D
<pav> :D
<pav> jelly: "propucan u predjelu donjih ekstremiteta"
<pav> nebu više Tatić
<BotaniCar> Mmike: apache sluzi kao proxy tomcatu, a kaj tomcat i ono kaj on sluzi rade ne znam, to mi devovi dostave. HAproxy pretpostavlja trecu kantu, za pgbouncer pretpostavljam da je takodjer tako ? 
<pav> isti otac ! -> http://bit.ly/2xo82Ys
<BotaniCar> ^^ +1
<pav> :)
<BotaniCar> pav: veli kolega da ne zna za place, da dugo nije tamo, a dok je bio da su bile prosjecne. Sve u svem,nish mi nije rekao
<Mmike> BotaniCar, saznaj za tomcat, a haproxy ne podrazumijeva trecu kantu
<BotaniCar> Mmike: hocu. Mozes mi koju rijec vise reci zakaj tako, a ne active/passive s corosyncom/hearthbeatom ? 
<pav> tnx anyway BotaniCar 
<BotaniCar> pav: pital sam jos jednog, ako bu kaj, javim
<pav> BotaniCar: tnx again
<pav> pre dugo sam u legalnim poslovima.... :'(
<BotaniCar> Vele da je to k'o voziti bicikl, ako su ti stari prijatelji jos na pravim mjestima
<pav> frend iz srednje koji raci car tuning kupio kuću na pantovčaku, vozi rec porche....
<BotaniCar> :) Bravo
<pav> red?
<pav> *
<pav> nemam ja želudac za to, ah
<BotaniCar> "Nije poznato je li se Mamić sam ranio ili je u pitanju napad" dafuq, zakaj bi se lik sam ranio ? 
<pav> pa random lista kad će koji atuto malo "zaštekat"
<pav> BotaniCar: "Mišo sindrom"
<BotaniCar> hahahahahaha
<pav> "pucao sam si u srce i preživio"
<jelly> Mmike: al njemu ne treba active/active (stovise, za active/active treba dodatno slagati tomcat i apache da se brinu oko sessiona)
<BotaniCar> jelly: igzekli
<Mmike> jelly, njemu vjerojatno za tomcat opce ne treba replikacija
<BotaniCar> mislio sam da je act/pass daleko jednostavnije i za postavit' i za odrzavat'
<Mmike> a i ak mu treba neku uzme gluster
<Mmike> a za postgres nek koristi postgres replikaciju
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nisam shvatio, zasto je to bolje
<jelly> ak vec znas slagati linux-ha... why not
<Mmike> BotaniCar, manje drkanja i manje mogucnosti za sranje
<jelly> odnosno... kaksetosadzove
<jelly> clusteri su uvijek drkanje, smao je pitanje na kom nivou
<BotaniCar> zato sam dos'o tu pitat', da nadjemo drkanje layer koji ce me najmanje kostati zivaca :)
<jelly> kanal im se sad zove #clusterlabs vise nije linuxha
<ivoks> Mmike: to je samo za klijente
<ivoks> Mmike: ti mozes koristiti voip
<Mmike> ivoks, s klijentom bio sastanakj
<Mmike> glupi hexchat
<Mmike> velim mu 'FARBAJ MI U CRVENO'
<Mmike> ne, on mi ofarba u zeleno
<SilverSpace> Mamića upucali u nogu 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, steta
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: jos ne znamo da se nije mozda sam :)
<SilverSpace> kaj steta
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: dvojica su bila 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: jedan si morao biti ti, ako sve znas prije novina. Zakaj mrzis Dinamo i Hrvatsku ? :) 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/crna-kronika/propucan-zdravko-mamic-dvije-maskirane-osobe-napale-savjetnika-dinama-pucnjevi-su-se-cili-cim-je-izasao-iz-kapelice/6481396/
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: to Mmike mrzi dinamo i hrvatsku :)
<BotaniCar> Ovi kaj su pucali po njemu su ili iz 50centoce bande ili imperijalni vojnici. Ispicali 400 metaka, okrznuli mu natkoljenicu .. 
<SilverSpace> vis da vise steta :)
<BotaniCar> hehe
<SilverSpace> yah
<SilverSpace> pm grah zapeceni za rucak
<BotaniCar> Slobodno se pozovem i donesem kotlete ? :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ooo daaaa :)
<SilverSpace> nije samo grah zapecen ima unutra i mesa :)
<pav> WTF medialift !
<pav> http://www.njuskalo.hr/graficke-kartice/sapphire-pulse-radeon-rx-550-2g-gddr5-hdmi-dvi-d-dp-36mj-garancija-oglas-23228596
<pav> veli lik "ista takva košta 699kn u dućanu..."
<pav> "ja vam dam 650"
<pav> veli teta iz Asbisa prije 10 minuta "Sapphire nema nitko u Europi do jeseni sigrurno. I neizvjesna je situacija za dalje."
<pav> #croatians
<pav> 'oće ko serverskih diskova?
<pav> http://www.njuskalo.hr/hdd-diskovi/seagate-barracuda-st3500320ns-500gb-vise-komada-oglas-23229879
<pav> http://www.njuskalo.hr/hdd-diskovi/samsung-hd753lj-750gb-7200rpm-32mb-oglas-23229968
<pav> http://www.njuskalo.hr/hdd-diskovi/seagate-barracuda-st1000dm003-1000gb-oglas-23230018
<pav> http://www.njuskalo.hr/hdd-diskovi/seagate-barracuda-st3320613as-320gb-oglas-23230068
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: uh prenajeo sam se :)
<SilverSpace> ja moram kupit SSD
<SilverSpace> a tak mi se neda 
<pav> http://www.njuskalo.hr/tablet-pc/sony-xperia-z4-10.1-tablet-bt-tastatura-oglas-22254476
<BotaniCar> pav: ovo me asociralo na poslovni model koji si spominjao ranije https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1417729571646056&set=p.1417729571646056&type=3&theater
<pav> LOL BotaniCar 
<pav> CBT je willingly :P
<BotaniCar> Svejedno, bas me nasmijalo :) 
<pav> :) o da !
<pav> SilverSpace: ja sam doručkovao oko 8. a moram, moram posložit račune od veljače za knjigovodsvo, i tak mi se neda.
<pav> #onokad zaboraviš da si uzeo Amazon Prime testno na mjesec dana pa dođe na naplatu
<hbogner> pav, kaj zatvaras biznis pa rasprodajes kaj je ostalo
<pav> "As you requested, your Amazon Prime membership has been cancelled. "
<BotaniCar> jadna bi to fruda bila, s 4 diska :) A ionak vise nitko nema furde :)
<pav> hbogner: ne, ni slučajno. 
<BotaniCar> *furda
<hbogner> BotaniCar, imamo mi furde :D
<pav> hbogner: samo skupljam pare
<pav> BotaniCar: imam 6x ovih od 500GB
<BotaniCar> hbogner: obzirom da sam od vas kupio neke servere, bolje bi vam bilo da imate 
<hbogner> pav, planiras nekaj uzimat ili smao da se rjesis kaj ti netreba?
<pav> hbogner: uvijek sam otvoren za deal
<hbogner> BotaniCar, kad si kupio? lazes! nisi koliko ja znam
<BotaniCar> hbogner: a zasto bi ti to morao znati ? :) 
<hbogner> pav, ma moram i ja svoje viskove stavit na njuskalo
<pav> BotaniCar: kaj je to "od vas"  kad je hbogner u pitanju?
<BotaniCar> hbogner: usput, oni crveni stickovi koje ste dijelili oko bozica, ne radi ni jedan do tri kaj smo dobili, ako nije upiknut u linux :) 
<BotaniCar> pav: kaj nije hbogner presao u OPEN-IT ? 
<hbogner> pav, presao ja u drugu firmu, openit.hr
<pav> aha
<pav> nisam znao BotaniCar 
<BotaniCar> +1
<pav> to mi je sad konkurencija :D
<hbogner> BotaniCar, oko bozica je bilo dok sam radio u staroj firmi, neinteresira me :P
<BotaniCar> Onda si najeb'o, dobri su decki, ne bi inace kupoval tam 
<BotaniCar> hbogner: samo kazem :) 
<pav> hbogner: imaju li ti tvoj kakve veze sa 7-IT?
<hbogner> BotaniCar, tak je rade samo na linuxu, vendorlockin smo napravili :D
<pav> "ince you haven't used your Prime membership benefits, you should see a refund of £7.99 on your statement in 5 to 7 business days. "
<hbogner> pav, mislim da imamo veze sa 7-it, al nisam siguran, svuda po rh nas ima
<pav> 5 to 7 business days.
<pav> majčicu im
<BotaniCar> hbogner: bez jebe, tutnem stick u PC, bootam windowse - hanga. Rebootam ga "na gumb" i bootam ljunax - prodje boot
<pav> BotaniCar: baš gledam kak su "dobri dečki", stickovi veliš :)
<hbogner> BotaniCar, huh, cudno, ja reko da je n a zivo pša win ne prepoznaje ako je ext* gore
<BotaniCar> pav: stick je bio goodie koji smo dobili nicim izazvani, kao i jos neke sitnice. Roba koju sam platio je besprijekorna
<pav> BotaniCar: sve ti je to uglavnom isto svugdje danas u HR
<pav> BotaniCar: postoje 2-3 glavna dobavljača
<SilverSpace> ak pri ruci nemas nis drugo onda tablete zalijes gemistom
<BotaniCar> joj, moj pave, kako bi se prevario. Vjerojatno gledas po sebi pa brijes da su svi OK, kurac su OK 
<pav> je SilverSpace tak sam ja tastaturu zalijeval kavom, nije dobro prošlo
<pav> BotaniCar: ne gledam po sebi
<pav> BotaniCar: nego vidim kad kombi Micronisa stane na utovar kod Asbisa
<pav> BotaniCar: mislim što se tiče kvalitete robe.
<BotaniCar> pav: mi smo partneri asbisu, to nema veze. Ima veze kaj njegova firma ima para za debel lager i spremna je ponudit' kraci rok isporuke azmjenskih dijelova nego konkurenti ( konkretno, za ovo moje su ispali bolji od Lab2000 ) 
<pav> odnos s kupcima je skroz druga priča
<pav> BotaniCar: znam more firmi koje su imale deleli lager i prošle su stečajni postupak :->
<pav> a što se tiče rokova, pogledaj moj cjenik. Može i odmaha ako treba.
<hbogner> za sad jos nismo u stecaju :D
<pav> odmah*
<hbogner> pav, kaj smo konkurencija?
<pav> ma zezam se hbogner 
<hbogner> :)
<pav> hbogner: ja sam one-man-team koji radi tek godinu i pol
<pav> nemrem se uspoređivat s vama
<pav> osim toga, možda pređem u M-San :P
<sillyslux> M-San?
<pav> sillyslux: da
<sillyslux> kaj
<pav> pa traže ljude
<sillyslux> a to neka kompanija
<pav> sillyslux: ?
<pav> M San grupa?
<sillyslux> pa da
<sillyslux> neznam to
<pav> ok
<sillyslux>  /njih
<pav> čudi me to za tebe
<hbogner> pav, kako sam se fizicki preselio u karlovac openit mi je super sjeo jer vise nemoram putovati svaki dan u zg na posao
<pav> da, čuo sam taj dio da si se konačno skrasio
<sillyslux> lol msan.hr -> this plugin is not supported
<sillyslux> sstranica samo takva
<hbogner> kakvi skrasio, sad ej tek kaos, preuredjujemo stan i sad ej gradiliste a ne stan
<pav> hbogner: hahah, ima se, može se
<pav> hbogner:  "preuređujemo" kao množina? Udao si se?
<hbogner> pav, duznicko ropstvo, otplata na x godina pa cu onda imati
<hbogner> pav, nisam vise mladjahan momak, sad sam muz
<pav> uf hbogner ne želim ni pitati za detalje. 20+ godina pretpostavljam
<hbogner> to je druga stvar, bracno ropstvo :D
<pav> ma ne to :P
<pav> mislim na kredu
<sillyslux> a msangrupa.com kosta 4.4MB - aj bar je ispod 10...
<hbogner> manje od 20, cca 18
<pav> MB?
<hbogner> nesjecam se vise
<sillyslux> pav znaci to je kao ingram
<sillyslux> https://www.ingrammicro.com/IMD_WASWeb/jsp/login/corporate.jsp
<hbogner> BotaniCar, u kojoj si ti ono firmi?
<sillyslux> http://www.rrc.hr/
<pav> sillyslux: svi mi spominju ingram kao dobavljača, a ja pojma nemam. BotaniCar ?
<sillyslux> e vis, a ja neznam za m san
<pav> http://www.ingrammicro.hr/
<pav> isti palac kao i rrc
<pav> kaj sad to treba značiti?
<sillyslux> cuda...
<pav> pa i ne baš
<sillyslux> RRC BT d.o.o. An Ingram Micro Company
<pav> sillyslux:  jedino čudo koje vidim je da na svom webu ne ističu da su veleprodajni dobavljači
<pav> znam da hhspot uzima od njih
<sillyslux> ohh da! pa moda je ubit ljude buzzwordima na stranici 
<sillyslux> hhspot jos jedna nepoznanica
<pav> sillyslux: ne kužim zakaj ti toliko veličaš ingram
<pav> hhspot= (typo) hgspot
<sillyslux> pa otvara sam 1000 njihove pakete
<pav> sillyslux: ostali veleprodajni dobavljači (Recro, M-San Asbis) imaju pod normalo na starnicam naveden link za partnere
<sillyslux> na jednom poslu, a na drugom sam ih razvoza :D
<pav> kaj je to kod njih tak dobro? Lager?
<sillyslux> nisam kod njih radio
<pav> kaj upće znaš o njima sillyslux ?
<sillyslux> nego vise kao ducan, vozac, postar,...
<sillyslux> sta znam? salju lipe stvari, a lose im uz rma vracas bez problema
<pav> BotaniCar: čuo sam jučer iz prve ruke kako je svojedobno prošlo preuzimanje Senso d.o.o. od strane HgSpota (ondašnjeg). Vrijeme je za kavu/pivu :D
<BotaniCar> Morat cu smislit' jeben izgovor, djece je sve vise, vremena sve manje :) Kak si za vikend s cjtom, prije bum tesko
<pav> When your city just got nuked but you're tryn to be the first one to drop a savage meme about it -> http://bit.ly/2g10tUn :D
<pav> BotaniCar: ja sam ti free man
<pav> sillyslux: RMA ?
<pav> BotaniCar: smisli neki izgovor. Ima domaćice.
<pav> FB udica je bačena. Čekam flame throwere :)
<ivoks> meh
<ivoks> rijecani mi uslikali
<ivoks> 116km/h na a7
<ivoks> a sunce im njihovo... ako je *A*utoput, onda ogranicenje ne bi smjelo biti 70km/h
<sillyslux> pav Return Merchandise Authorization
<pav> ivoks: kako gdje i kako kad
<pav> ivoks: ponekad ruše ograničnje na A1 na pojedinim dionicama ovisno o dobu dana
<pav> valjd tako i na A7
<sillyslux> sta, pa se moze ic 300 na sat?
<pav> sillyslux: ako cesta dozvoljava, zašto ne?
<pav> ali naše autoceste su do 130
<sillyslux> wow, mislio sam da je to nezamislivo u hr
<pav> kako ne bi moglo
<sillyslux> a to da to sam i mislio
<ivoks> moze se voziti
<pav> pričao mi čovjek kako ga je skinuo presretač sa 273 za A1
<ivoks> moze se i 250
<sillyslux> a jeli se smije li se?
<pav> da, smije se baš
<ivoks> mene jos nisu skinuli
<ivoks> ali ovako je ionako bolje, s kamerama
<pav> kaže lik da su ga pitali zašto tako brzo vozi ovi naši pendrekaši
<pav> pa im je rekao - Žuri mi se.
<pav> ivoks: ovisi sve o cesti
<ivoks> a kaj ces im reci
<pav> pda
<ivoks> mene isto pitali da zasto vozim 90 po zagrebu
<pav> a moraju pitat
<ivoks> reko, zurim na sastanak
<pav> mah
<ivoks> dajte vozacku i prometnu
<ivoks> 'nemam'
<pav> to je dio posla
<ivoks> :D
<pav> špranca im je da pitaju zašto ste brzo vozili
<ivoks> otkako sam uzeo novi auto, kaznu platim svaki mjesec :/
<pav> pa ak čuju "imam dogovor s đavlom" onda voze na psihijatriju
<ivoks> uopce se ne osjeca brzina :/
<pav> znam to ivoks 
<pav> pogotovo kad siđeš s autoceste recimo
<pav> pa je 90 "sporo"
<ivoks> ma ja sam nosio kosulje na peglanje
<ivoks> a ogranicenje 40
<sillyslux> pah jos malo pa ce auto znat di se kolko smije...
<pav> ivoks: nema tu sad 
<ivoks> i nadam se da ce onda biti 'koliko se smije and then some (15%)
<pav> ivoks: po švabiji svi voze 40 u koloni ako je ograničenje 40
<ivoks> znam da voze
<sillyslux> ?! pa i ne bas
<ivoks> ne prigovaram ja nikome
<pav> eto
<ivoks> ja sam kriv
<ivoks> tih 500kn je manja steta nego li da sam zakasnio na sastanak
<pav> upravo tako
<ivoks> uglavnom, idem
<ivoks> pozdrav
<pav> i ja sam tako vozio kad sam morao
<pav> poz ivoks 
<sillyslux> aj brzo
<sillyslux> nemoj kasnit
<pav> kreni ranije ivoks :P
<sillyslux> eh da, ajde sad prije 5min
<sillyslux> nesto sam cita da je audi a8 sad osposobljen za level3 automaciju
<sillyslux> to kao autopilot za u guzvama ako sam dobro svatio
<pav> javni službenci rade "peticiju"
<pav> kao male plaće
<pav> kad bi im svima naravnali uvjete i plaće realnog sektora plakali bi i pišali krv
<jelly> nemam nista protiv da se u edukaciji i zdravstvu povecaju place... birokraciji, kush
#ubuntu-hr 2017-08-23
<BotaniCar> jelly: htio bih vidjeti kako ces provesti da samo operativni dio dobije pare
<BotaniCar> https://scontent.fzag1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/20993983_10213572181520935_2963715715709629481_n.jpg?oh=5a30ac3e70e2792c37500419f7135087&oe=5A2E762C # Zdravko Matrix Mamic
<jelly> metoda "zavadi pa vladaj"
<Mmike> boooo
<BotaniCar> Sto vise razmisljam, to sam uvjereniji da bi javni sluzbenici bez icije pomoci mogli izgurati bilo kakav referendum. Ima ih dovoljno.
<budz0r_> ,
<ivoks> vidi, budz0r_ je ziv
<ivoks> samo se pravi da ga nema
<ivoks> nece pricati sa nama
<budz0r_> :D
<budz0r> ma kad necete pricati o linuxu
<ivoks> pa pricaj o linuxu
<budz0r> da li je ova godina mozda godina linux desktopa :D
<ivoks> ne postoji takva godina
<ivoks> desktop trziste je odluceno 1995.
<budz0r> ma je
<ivoks> pa naravno da je
<ivoks> a kaj ti mislis
<ivoks> desktop je zauvijek microsoftov
<ivoks> cak i kad microsoft propadne, windows ce jos godinama biti najzastupljeniji OS na desktopu
<budz0r> cekaj sada ubuntu sa gnometom :D
<budz0r> e to je buducnost :D
<ivoks> to je takav uzas
<ivoks> gnome je uzas
<budz0r> ma brijes
<budz0r> slazem se da je unity sa neki ficurima bio bolji od gnometa, recimo mogao si gotovo skroz misa izbaciti
<ivoks> zakaj na nikad manjem vertikalnom prozoru, gnome forsira da se 1/20 povrsine koristi za usrani sat?
<ivoks> s/prozoru/prostoru/
<budz0r> ali gnome mi je znatno stabilnije radio, a stabilnost mi je bitnija od tih par ficura
<ivoks> cijela traka
<ivoks> za sat
<ivoks> moj unity ima uptime od vise tjedana
<ivoks> nikad problema
<budz0r> je kad ti tamo developera povuces za uvo da ti rijesi problem, plus na pipi si unity developmenta
<ivoks> um, ne
<ivoks> vise sam utjecao na desktop dok nisam bio u canonicalu
<ivoks> otkako sam dosao u canonical, radio sam uglavnom na drugim open source projektima
<ivoks> a sto se tice unity->gnome tranzicije, samo slusam sto govore oni koji rade na tome
<ivoks> puna im kapa svega
<ivoks> ne mozes ovo sa waylandom, ne mozes ono sa gnometom
<budz0r> a kada citas po planet ubuntu, i omgubuntu, samo med i mlijeko :D
<ivoks> stvari koje su na ubuntuu radile do sad i uzimale se zdravo za gotovo, vise nece
<ivoks> to je najgore od svega :/
<budz0r> si jos pri murteru?
<ivoks> od svih OSeva, ukljucujuci MacOS i Windows, Ubuntu ima najbolji multi monitor 'experience'
<budz0r> cincilas na suncu :P
<ivoks> ukopcas, radi
<ivoks> ici cu u petak
<ivoks> s macom je uvijek 'di mi je adapter'
<budz0r> imas hdmi
<ivoks> al, sad ce doci wayland, pa ce se vratiti i 2005.
<ivoks> vga, display port, hdmi, sto god
<ivoks> uvijek radi
<ivoks> imam tri monitora
<ivoks> 0 minuta utroseno na konfiguraciju
<budz0r> ma meni to na linuxu nije bas dobro radilo
<ivoks> samo sam rekao koji je lijevi, koji centralni i koji desni
<budz0r> pogotovo ako je rijec o docking stationu
<ivoks> budz0r: velim, oni koji koriste gnome i dalje misle kako je to problem
<ivoks> budz0r: pitaj kenny08a; svaki dan je koristio docking station
<budz0r> ma brijes, ono kaj me zivciralo na unity-u nisi mogao imati jedan workspace na jednom od ekrana, ili freezani workspace na jednom od ekrana, nego prebacujes se na jednom ekranu na drugi workspace ide na svime
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbwNMnNUGFA
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Ubuntu Unity Multimonitor Setup, design mockup :: Duration: 01:50 :: Views: 82,446 uploaded by Marco Trevisan :: 199 likes :: 12 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<ivoks> ako bas zelis
<ivoks> to je sve sad baceno u smece :/
<ivoks> no dobro, bilo bu kak bu bilo
<budz0r> kad cemo neki druzijanac
<budz0r> da malo osvjezimo ubuntu u HR, da vidimo ima li novih snaga :D
<Mmike> unity je imao workspaceove? :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ovo kaj si napisao ( za monitor expirience ) je istina samo i jedino ako prethodno pazljivo odaberes GPU vendora. Ako odaberes krivog ili zelis koristiti vise od jedne graficke, sve ode u kurac
<jelly> BotaniCar: zato si je uzeo nvidiju quadro, jel
<jelly> budz0r: koji WM/DE to ima?  KDE4 i 5, XFCE to isto nemaju.  Ja se krpam tako da prozore na drugom monitoru zakeljim na "show on all desktops"
<sillyslux> a ja nikako da se naviknem na workspace, uvi sve drzim na prvome
<jelly> heh
<jelly> ja sam poceo sa 4 workspacea prije valjda 20 godina
<sillyslux> a proba jesam 100tinu puta
<jelly> 2x2 grid
<sillyslux> grid?
<sillyslux> lol di to ima?
<jelly> to je bilo u CDE i fvwm
<sillyslux> vidio sam neku skriptu za fluxbox koja bi to imitirala
<jelly> kasnije nisam uzimao DE ni WM koji nije imap dvodimenzionalni virtualni desktop sa workspaceovima
<sillyslux> hmh
<jelly> sad ih imam 4x3 = 12 na poslu
<sillyslux> oO
<jelly> 11 je zauzeto
<sillyslux> i svaki po 8 ekrana?
<jelly> nemam 8 monitora, samo 2
<jelly> svaki ima 1 ili 2 prozora, obicno maksimizirana, ili browser, ili pola-pola 
<jelly> workspace za lokalni terminal, za interne servere, za vanjske nebitne servere, za windows RDP, za fush, za bitne servere :-), za drugi RDP, za firefox, za irc, za mail, jedan prazan, i za Chrome
<jelly> :-)
<sillyslux> maksimirano ok ali fullscreen je problem, pa sam hakira fluxbox da mi ne mijenja layer za fs-prozore
<sillyslux> upravo zbog fullscreen sam uvik i volio workspace, ali ovako mi je sad draze
<sillyslux> heh, nemogu ja sa workspacima radit
<sillyslux> ali aj danas bar cu probat - opet...
<jelly> ako radis samo jednu stvar mozda ti niti ne treba
<jelly> meni je lakse logicki poslagati po workspaceovima nego switchat prozore
<sillyslux> pa valjda
<jelly> znam "gdje" se sto nalazi
<sillyslux> nista onda, ionako nemam sticky buttona trenutno
<ivoks> https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/azure/app-service-web/web-sites-connect-to-redis-using-memcache-protocol
<ivoks> tko bi rekao da cemo citati o redisu i memcacheu na microsoft.com
<Mmike> jelly, koliko sad imas worskaceova?
<Mmike> a, 12
<Mmike> ne citam :)
<vileni> puno je to :)
<vileni> ja radim na defaultnih 4x1
<vileni> i super mi je da je i win10 implementirao to
<budz0r> jelly: gnome :D
<jelly> jel mysql ne drzi nigdje statistike o tablicama?  select count(*) traje dugo...
<jelly> mysql> select count(*) from mysql.general_log; # *vrtim prstima*
<ivoks> ja imam tri monitora
<ivoks> po jedan za svaku firmu
<ivoks> prije sam to radio s workspaceovima
<Mmike> jelly, zakaj ti je general log u bazi?
<Mmike> vileni, sta da?
<Mmike> win10 
<ivoks> pa win10 je sad linux distribucija
<ivoks> ok, ne bas linux, ali linux-like
<vileni> Mmike: da, samo nije bas nesto intuitivno
<ivoks> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/blog/microsoft-unveils-project-brainwave/
<vileni> ali koristim ponekad
<ivoks> microsoft postaje zanimljiva firma za raditi
<vileni> najgore mi sto je drukcija kombinacija tipki
<jelly> Mmike: to je jedini nacin na koji je kolega uspio logirati queryje da se vidi skojeg stroja se pristupa i kojoj shemi i kojoj tablici
<jelly> trebalo mu je 16 minuta.  Izgleda da stvarno nema statistike nego je gledao po podacima i brojao.  Doduse stari 5.5.35 
<Mmike> jelly, ak je to myisam tablic,a trebalo bi odmah vratit count
<Mmike> ak je innodb, onda ne
<jelly> to je tablica u mysql shemi, sta mislis jel myisan
<jelly> niko normalan ne koristi myisam
<jelly> (bar ne za ista ozbiljno, gdje kao zelimo acid i slicne lijepe pretpostavke)
<jelly> https://www.percona.com/blog/2006/12/01/count-for-innodb-tables/
<jelly> SELECT COUNT(*) FROM dbmail_messageblks; ... 2 minute
<jelly> SELECT COUNT(*) FROM dbmail_messageblks use index(physmessage_id_index); ... 0.27s
<jelly> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Mmike> jelly, mysql sistemske tablice su myisam
<Mmike> logicno bi mi bilo i da je general_log myisam
<jelly> o lol
<jelly> /var/lib/mysql/mysql/general_log.CSV
<jelly> cs fakin v
<jelly> od 53GB za tri tjedna :-)
<sillyslux> to je biiiiig data
<jelly> nemamo mi para za big data, ovo je u najboljem slucaju middle data
<jelly> Mmike: jel znas kak u Gmailu napraviti da brise sve mailove sa subjectom tim-i-tim starije od dva tjedna
<sillyslux> ah da, biiig je TB a ne GB
<jelly> big je TB _na dan_, recimo
<sillyslux> :|
<jelly> mi imamo mozda 500GB dnevno logova, ali se profiltira da korisnog ostane ispod 10-20GB na dan
<sillyslux> uf ipak puno...
<jelly> logovi svih vrsta se obicno dobro komprimiraju jer se puno ponavlja
<sillyslux> oh da... onda... tih 10-20 jeli to komprimirano ili plain?
<jelly> plain
<sillyslux> ali to je samo za postmortem?
<sillyslux> nakom nekog faila, log kao log...
<jelly> kad imas 100k korisnika i svaki 10-20 usluga, svaki dan je postmortem :-)
<sillyslux> oh... da :/
<jelly> ovih 20GB se indeksiraju i pretrazuju za razne svrhe, ne samo za probleme
<sillyslux> i to csv?
<sillyslux> il je csv samo log logova?
<SilverSpace> vecer
<jelly> taj csv je samo jedna sitnica
<sillyslux> lol opet novi fork node.dzejesa
<sillyslux> nakon pobune triju muskih zenka...
<jelly> zaminljivi logovi dolaze u raznim oblicima, ponekad remote syslog, ponekad log fileovi, ponekad ssh na uređaj i tail -F
<jelly> jos nemamo logova u obliku message queuea ali ne sumnjam da ce neko i to izmislit
<sillyslux> haha, sad mi je jasno cemu tebi sluzu workspaci
<sillyslux> ako to padne stroj, koliko ti triba da sve pronades i pokrenes?
<sillyslux> jeli sve automatizirano?
<jelly> kde vrati session nazad, 90% toga vrati nazad na mjesto
<SilverSpace> jaj
<sillyslux> wow
<sillyslux> i... kde? wow...
<jelly> tamo gdje je remote server, na remote se vrti screen ili tmux, nastavis di si stao
<sillyslux> da, samo triba se spojit i pokrenit
<sillyslux> i sjetit se di sta
<jelly> ionako nemrem radit vise od jedne stvari istovremeno
<jelly> ali bitno da je uvijek na istom mjestu kada zatreba
<sillyslux> oh, danasnju komediju vam je omogucio: node.js...
<sillyslux> hvala ljepa
<SilverSpace> f1 i motogp vikend
<Mmike> jelly, nop, ne koristim gmail :/
#ubuntu-hr 2017-08-24
<Mmike> jebo me
<Mmike> tele2 
<Mmike> router
<Mmike> da me j*bo!
<sillyslux> Mmike, reci, sta je?
<sillyslux> to ovi mali mobilni ili oni kucni sa rj45?
<Mmike> sillyslux, mali mobilni
<Mmike> a diskonekta se svako malo
<Mmike> tj, krivo
<Mmike> izbaci sve klijente koji su zakaceni na njega
<Mmike> nekad ne izbaci sve, nego samo neke
<sillyslux> meh
<sillyslux> ali se moze koristit i kao modem priko usb?
<sillyslux> evo samo sto jos nisam narucio :(
<sillyslux> ali neznam sta cu
<sillyslux> mozda ipak lte tablet da uzmem?
<Mmike> http://www.mikrotik-hrvatska.com/wap-lte-p-859.html
<Mmike> to uzmi
<sillyslux> mislim da hocu
<sillyslux> ...u svrhu daljnje prodaje...
<sillyslux> moguli ja sebi tako nesto narucit?
<ivoks> U HITRO.HR uredima rezervacija imena društva podnosi se elektroničkim putem kroz uslugu eTvrtka kroz koju se kreira i šalje nadležnom Trgovačkom sudu elektronički obrascu RZ s potrebnim prilozima (dokaz o uplati, objašnjenja i/ili dokazi za ime društva). Da bi se rezervacija imena društva provela na ovakav način potrebno je osobno doći u HITRO.HR . Zakonski rok  Trgovačkom sudu je tri dana da 
<ivoks> donese odluku na temelju zaprimljene dokumentacije.
<ivoks> ja ovo nisam razumio. a vi?
<ivoks> e-Tvrtka je usluga HITRO.HR-a koja omogućava elektroničko osnivanje društva s ograničenom odgovornošću i jednostavnog društva s ograničenom odgovornošću sa temeljnim kapitalom u novcu iz bilo kojeg Javnobilježničkog ili HITRO.HR ureda u Republici Hrvatskoj na bilo koji od Trgovačkih sudova u roku od 24 sata.
<ivoks> pa oni nisu normalni :)
<jelly> a jesi vidio tko je CA i izdaje certifikate koji idu u osobne iskaznice? :-)
<jelly> neki random d.o.o. osnovan samo za to i koji moze nestati u bilo kojem trenutku
<jelly> kaj nije jasno?   rezervacija imena društva podnosi se elektroničkim putem, i da bi se obavila potrebno je osobno doći... 
<jelly> vjerojatno HITRIM korakom
<ivoks> pisati cu blog ovaj put :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> http://www.init.hr/category/otvaranje_firme/
<SilverSpace> oh
<jelly> https://puri.sm/shop/librem-5/
<jelly> jos jedan crowdfunded linux tulifon
#ubuntu-hr 2017-08-25
<Mmike> ivoks, "Više je razloga za taj potez i ne bi o njima u detalje" -> "Više je razloga za taj potez i ne bih o njima u detalje"
<hbogner> evo da se pohvalim, prvi put u zivotu da mi se ovo deilo: https://www.dropbox.com/s/fi9oucgmkeseiv5/oneplusone.jpg?dl=0
<Mmike> hbogner, presao vlak preko? :D
<hbogner> kamen
<ivoks> Mmike: detalji
<ivoks> Mmike: http://pravopis.hr/pravilo/viserjecnice/34/
<ivoks> ne bih
<Mmike> ivoks, za prvo lice je 'bih' za drugo je 'bi'
<Mmike> "ja ne bih mondeo, nikad", "ti ne bi mazdu, nikad"
<Mmike> ovaj lik sto si pejstsnio pokazuje da je 'ne bi' a ne 'nebi'
<Mmike> hbogner, kaj si radio?
<Mmike> hbogner, btw, meni cudno da mi je iphone jos u komadu :)
<Mmike> sto zbog moje "spretnosti", sto zbog ispizdjenosti uredjajem :)
<vileni> Mmike: do kad ces ga koristiti? :)
<vileni> jel to kao neka korizma
<Mmike> vileni, da :D :D :D
<Mmike> jedina super stvar s telefonom su updateovi
<Mmike> ono sto na androidima prestanes imati nakon godinu - dve
<hbogner> Mmike, projektirao sam ga velikom brzinom u travu i pogodio kamen u travi
<vileni> Mmike: na nekima i manje od godinu
<Mmike> da
<ivoks> Mmike: pa velim 'ja bih'; koji dio nisi shvatio?
<ivoks> tj, ne bih
<Mmike> pa, ne
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> "Više je razloga za taj potez i ne bi o njima u detalje."
<Mmike> nije 'ne bi o njima' nego 'ne bih o njima'
<Mmike> jer je prvo lice, ne drugo ili trece
<ivoks> svadjas se sam sa sobom
<ivoks> 09:17 < ivoks> ne bih
<Mmike> ne, ispravljam tvoje pravopisne greske :)
<Mmike> i ja ih napravim tonu, pa mi je drago kad me netko upozori :)
<ivoks> ukazao si, rekao sam da su to detalji, dao link na pravopis i napisao kako je trebalo biti
<ivoks> cemu dalje svadjanje sa samim sobom?
<Mmike> cek, ti ne kuzis da je to sto si napisao krivo? Ili ti se samo neda ispravljati?
<ivoks> pa kuzim da je krivo; inace bi rekao 'ne, nisi u pravu'
<Mmike> ack
<sillyslux> sinoc ili nocas, koje za proteklu noc, a koje za nadolazecu?
<Mmike> sillyslux, prvo te oboje :)
<Mmike> nm, krivo
<Mmike> sinoc je prosla noc/vecers
<sillyslux> haha lol... vidim
<sillyslux> uzas
<Mmike> nocas je prosla i nadolazeca
<sillyslux> nije mi jasno kak se moze koristit istu rijec za proslost i buducnost
<jelly> to nije nista, mandarinski uopce nema buduce vrijeme
<jelly> navodno
<sillyslux> the future is undetermined
<sillyslux> undefined
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> vileni: gledaš li što GP 
<vileni> https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/a33j5a/a-redditor-archived-nearly-2-million-gigabytes-of-porn-to-test-amazons-unlimited-cloud-storage
<vileni> SilverSpace: motogp skoro pa svaki dan
<vileni> sad sam na silverstoneu 2003
<vileni> ducati prvu pobjedu imao utrku prije
<vileni> pogledao sam 2013,2014,2015, pa 2000,2001, preskocio na 2003 jer nije bilo komentatoru u 2002
<Mmike> roj preostalih rata:	18
<SilverSpace> vileni: lude su utrke lude
<SilverSpace> vileni: ja bas ne volim gledati stare utrke :)
<SilverSpace> super kaj se Dukati umjesao 
<vileni> SilverSpace: a pokusavam popuniti neke detalje o vozacima tako, nisam jako dugo pratio
<SilverSpace> ali mislim da nema nitko sanse pored ovog ludaka Maqeza
<vileni> ova zadnja je bila strasna, marquez je nevjerojatno lud
<vileni> ali navijam za dovija sad
<SilverSpace> i ja bi rado da dukati dobije prvenstva
<vileni> ja bi radije da je yamaha :)
<vileni> ali kao vozac dovi zasluzuje
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> upravo gledam moto2 trening
<vileni> najbitnije da nije dosadno kao tamo neki sa viskom kotaca
<vileni> pola sezone, 4-5 vozaca ima sanse za naslov
<vileni> svi sekundarni timovi se umijesaju svako toliko
<SilverSpace> yep nije vec par godina dosadno 
<vileni> ma ne da nije dosadno, nego nemozes vjerovati sto se dogadja :)
<SilverSpace> koliko vidim sljedece godine i ktm u gp 
<vileni> pa i sad je?
<vileni> aleix i onaj drugi
<vileni> kojeg uvijek zaboravim
<SilverSpace> smit i espagaro 
<vileni> da, i drugi espargaro u apriliji, te od sljedece sezone redding umjesto lowesa
<vileni> tom luthi ce dobiti motogp stroj za sljedecu sezonu, i morbidelli mislim
<SilverSpace> da golaze novi vozaci 
<vileni> i izgleda da mi radi motogp sa chromecastom sto je kul
<SilverSpace> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2018_MotoGP_season
<datase> ^ The 2018 Grand Prix motorcycle racing season will be the 70th F.I.M. Road Racing World Championship season.
<SilverSpace> bit ce to ludo 
<SilverSpace> ja nikada Rossia nisam volio 
<ivoks> https://www.xe.com/currencycharts/?from=EUR&to=GBP&view=2Y
<ivoks> eh moji britanci, lose se pise
<SilverSpace> Njemački supermarket izbacio sve strane proizvode s polica
<SilverSpace> ispraznili su na jedan dan svoje police od robe stranog porijekla
<jelly> i sta im je ostalo
<SilverSpace> police su izgledale ko da su se vratili u DDR
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DHlvOHyXYAAu21v.jpg
<jelly> ili kao konzum prije mjesec dana
<SilverSpace> jos i gore
<SilverSpace> ovaj box u muha kategorji je presmješan :)
<SilverSpace> mlate se ko muhe 
<ivoks> religija
<ivoks> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-41049705
<sillyslux> petak znaci
<vileni> SilverSpace: nije samo rossi yamaha, a bez sumnje je jedan od najboljih vozaca ikada, ali imas vinalesa, folger i zarca koji su na istoj razini trenutno
<sillyslux> car wash en ardennes
<SilverSpace> vileni: jes vidio katapult Maqeza
<SilverSpace> https://twitter.com/MotoGP/status/901069986986418176
<SilverSpace> vrati se nazad na stazu i odvozi najbrzi krug :)
<SilverSpace> koji luđak
<vileni> SilverSpace: radim pa ne mogu gledati :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> opet je pao po drugi put
<vileni> ja neznam kod koga sam sutra u vrijeme kvalifikacija, ali bit cu prilicno nedrustven :D
<Mmike> sutra ce bit dosadna utrka
<vileni> probaj gledati ovaj zanimljiviji sport za promjenu :D
<SilverSpace> https://www.gearbest.com/promotion-khadas-vim2-tv-box-special-1531.html
<SilverSpace> Mmike: dobro ti reko vileni :) 
<SilverSpace> vrlo zanimljiv uređaj
<Mmike> vileni: koji, nogomet?
<Mmike> pffft
<Mmike> a, motori
<Mmike> to mi jos dosadnije od formule
<Mmike> ono kaj mi je zabavno full zadnjih godinu/dve je formula-e
<Mmike> i superkarts, al' to ne znam di uspijem nac
<vileni> Mmike: nogomet ti prva asocijacija kad ti ja predlozim sport? jos ces mi reci da sam hdzovac
<sillyslux> muarrrr https://www.gearbest.com/other-tools-accessories/pp_702223.html
<sillyslux> FREE SHIPPING toCroatia
<vileni> Mmike: SilverSpace pocele su mi se raspadati one mpow slusalice sa gearbest
<vileni> ova guma sto spaja slusalice je popucala
<jelly> sillyslux: koji to %$@#! dizajnira antenski ulaz bez passthru-izlaza
<sillyslux> pa meni bi bilo dosta ovo
<jelly> vec imam jedan takav stb, onda moras kupit razdjelnik, pa kinezi naprave antenski prikljucak koji je 1mm siri od naseg, pa ne hvata dobro, pa...
<sillyslux> moj prijamnik za dvbs1 u k. oni za dvbt1 jos gori, pa mi pt bvas i ne triba
<jelly> ja bi na to snimao, na tv gledao, to im nije palo na pamet
<sillyslux> a to da :/
<jelly> jel naime ak snimas jedan mux, nemres sa 1 tunerom gledati nista drugo (eventualno bi mogao gledati neki program u istom MUX na istom kanalu)
<sillyslux> pa onda nek ti oni drugi divajs nudi pt :P
<sillyslux> jeli to samo sta se tice dvbs2 ili i dvb-t-a tako?
<sillyslux> m dobro... nisam pita ^^
<jelly> to je tako kad imas jedan tuner unutra
<jelly> top modeli telke zato imaju dual tunere, onda mozes spojiti disk i snimati, ili imati PIP, slicku prethodnog kanala u kutu
<sillyslux> a da, to unutar devajsa, a ono kod dvb-s-a ti se jos i lnb upuca na transponder
<sillyslux> top modele satelitskoja zato imaju i multilnb
<sillyslux> lol
<jelly> da, ali iskreno, tko jos gleda satelit :-)
<sillyslux> yo soj
<sillyslux> sta cu kad mi je dvbt bas ono skroz u k
<sillyslux> ovako iz daljine reka bi da su se osusile kondenzatori :/
<sillyslux> pa mos mislit kakva je slika
<jelly> ne znam, ja sam kupio telku negdje 2010-2011 koja ima dvb-t2
<jelly> nema hevc al, do tad ko ziv ko mrtav
<sillyslux> heh... meni bas sve triba novo pomalo ili odavno
<jelly> ak vec imas khadas vim onda je recimo ok
<jelly> pogotovo ako postoje driveri za linux (a ne samo za android)
<sillyslux> o da, moga bi ja stim
<sillyslux> pisa nesto i obuntua
<jelly> ako nemas, ovo sto si linkao je samo nadojeb za khadas stb
<sillyslux> 16.10+
<sillyslux> naravno
<sillyslux> i to pogo sve
<sillyslux> struja i link
<jelly> ja sam uzeo dva da cu razvijati linux stb... mos mislit kak sam razvijao :-)
<sillyslux> pa sta sad? u ladici sve to?
<jelly> ne, na jednom gledam netflix
<jelly> vidim da sad imaju novi, gigabitni, 3GB memorije, 4 antenice
<sillyslux> to je taj vim2 jel
<jelly> ili 2 antenice, tesko je reci
<jelly> opet nisu stavili hladnjak na cpu
<jelly> kodi i iptv ga dosta zagriju
<Mmike> stavi cpu i frizider
<Mmike> kakvi hladnjaci
<Mmike> xchat je tolko bolji od hexchata, hexchat je fakat sporiji
<Mmike> a sad - korcula
<sillyslux> https://blog.jolla.com/sailfishx/ Price: 49,90€ (including VAT)
<jelly> Mmike: takodje, xchat nema updatea ni zakrpi od ~2011
#ubuntu-hr 2017-08-26
<sillyslux> lol ono xchat2?
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> f1
<SilverSpace> pa onda gp
<SilverSpace> MM93 ludak na dva kotaca
#ubuntu-hr 2017-08-27
<Hrki> pozdrav, je istina da su odjebali unity?
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> Hrki: da
<SilverSpace> :(
<Hrki> SilverSpace: i kak je sad? povratak na staro ?
<SilverSpace> gnome ili kde
<SilverSpace> ilii mate
<SilverSpace> kaj ja znam 
#ubuntu-hr 2018-08-20
<ivoks> fasciniraju me postari koji imaju moju postu i onda me pitaju je li posiljka za mene ili za firmu
<ivoks> pa nisam si ju sam zvao
<ivoks> zvao/slao
<sillyslux> jelly, https://news.slashdot.org/story/18/08/17/2034216/analysts-say-we-are-headed-for-a-flash-memory-price-crash
<sillyslux> "headed for a "downward pricing correction" in 2019, if not a full-on collapse" woohoohoo
<jelly> pozlatilo ti se
<jelly> u prijevodu, trenutne cijene su tak napuhane da to nije istina
<jelly> pita kolega moze li se umjesto tableta, od africke sljive napraviti rakija
<obrut> pa naravno da su napuhnute, pogotovo RAM-a... nekad je kostao duplo jeftinije
<sillyslux> africka sljivovica
<obrut> HDD-ovi isto... sjecam se kad sam kupovao 2 TB diskove za sitnis
<sillyslux> hm
<sillyslux> kad trziste regulira cijene, cijene se dizu sve dok ljudi ne prestaju kupovati
<jelly> pa kajjaznam, 3TB sata za 72 eura (540kn) nije tako lose
<sillyslux> svako bi maksimira profit kad ima sta maksimirati
<jelly> sillyslux: a kad se svi proizvodjaci dogovore i drze cijene visoko, onda se to zove kriminal
<sillyslux> pa, nije dok se ne otkrije i kazni
<obrut> ili kad chipove proizvodi samo samsung
<sillyslux> i kazni
<sillyslux> :D
<sillyslux> nedavno sam gleda dokumentarca iz njemacke, o kartelima u njihovom trzistu, pokrilo se jedanom sve, od secera priko madraca do vatrogasnih vozila
<jelly> yep
<jelly> nema potrebe za narkokartelima kad mozes imati secerkartel
<sillyslux> kazni nikakve, sta ti padne napamet, recimo CD/DVD, dodas "kartel" i google ce ti izbacit nesto
<jelly> a ima sta... 5 proizvodjaca ukupno? 6?
<jelly> i jos manje za RAM
<sillyslux> ipak danas imamo vise memorije za istu cijenu ako gledamo dugorocno
<jelly> > In spring 2011, 2TB drives were advertised as low as $49. [...] and I bought a quality 4TB drive for $79, also bought 8GB of quality DDR3 for $30. Those were the days....
<sillyslux> joj, nikako da skuzim kako xmlns mod_slash napravi tu zelenu traku u rss feed ajtemu
<sillyslux> ovo je nekako down https://www.egroups.com/files/rss-dev/Modules/Proposed/mod_slash.html
<sillyslux> a #rss kanal mrtav
<jelly> a kak izgleda zelena traka u .xml-u ? :-)
<sillyslux> pa svaka druga stranica je 404 ili 500
<sillyslux> nist se ne moze citat o tome
<obrut> jelly: kak ne znas :) <traka color="green" /> :)
<sillyslux> jelly, https://imgur.com/a/TgOSQu3
<datase> ^rss mod_slash :: 2 images :: 0 views :: not sure if safe for work
<jelly> hahaha
<jelly> 21007 www-data  20   0  552m 7140  384 S  299  0.2  36788:07 /usr/sbin/apache2                                                                                                               
<jelly> pritisnes "c"
<jelly> 21007 www-data  20   0  552m 7140  384 S  299  0.2  36789:06 ld-linux-x86-64                                                                                                                 
<jelly> miner se vrti
<sillyslux> uh di to? imgur?
<sillyslux> cek... to je kod vas na serveru?
<sillyslux> neki korisnik to radi na vasom hw?
<jelly> da
<jelly> tj vrtio je do prije minutu
<sillyslux> Sorry, Unable to process request at this time -- error 999. oh dear...
<jelly> bolje 999 nego 666
<sillyslux> obrut xml-stylesheet href="style.xslt"
<sillyslux> + schema.xsd
<sillyslux> a nikako da pogledam taj slash module, sve otislo, niti webarchive nema nista
<jelly> haha, jos su me i skoro uspjeli prevariti
<jelly> www-data 21007     1 99 Aug12 ?        25-13:11:29 /usr/sbin/apache2                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               --library-path ./tmp ./tmp/usermnr -o 212.232.25.157:80 -u 4AmprS3UsK28LE9pHnt9TXDZygXoVtnQ6eFkD5ghP7TwPZ7tKkhQJn1Z3SUCbmw7xcA8F6pnQBpEzfQ2B
<jelly> GdTXo6BEs7MFHZ -p x -B
<jelly> https://www.google.com/search?q=4AmprS3UsK28LE9pHnt9TXDZygXoVtnQ6eFkD5ghP7TwPZ7tKkhQJn1Z3SUCbmw7xcA8F6pnQBpEzfQ2BGdTXo6BEs7MFHZ # jos 3 razvaljene stranice i 1 blog
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> AMD Ryzen 5 2400G with Radeon Vega Graphics × 8 
<SilverSpace> ubuntu radi super
<jelly> zaš ne bi radio
<jelly> potrudili se ljudi da u 18.04 budu verzije koje delaju
<SilverSpace> izvadio disk iz jednog racunala istavio u ovo i sve radi
<SilverSpace> jedino senzori ne rade
<jelly> bas taj sam mislijo uzeti sebi dok nisam naletio na ove refurbane haswelle
<SilverSpace> jelly: samo kazem da radi 
<SilverSpace> mislio sam na nece raditi novi x470 cipset
<jelly> jos ak bi radila ECC memorija
<jelly> napravijo bi zfs sa silnim terabajatima od toga
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> a kaj veliju "sudo sensors_detect"
<SilverSpace> ne nade ni jedan senzor
<SilverSpace> bas nista
<jelly> ni klun, ni nogice?
<SilverSpace> budem malo googlao da vidim 
<SilverSpace> bas nista
<SilverSpace> kaze nema nista za zapisati u datoteku :)
<jelly> ako je novi chipset trebat ce neko vrijeme, ili probaj 4.18 iz ppa od kernel tima
<jelly> ili 4.19, koji je vec najzadnjiji upstream
<SilverSpace> ma ne treba mi 
<SilverSpace> temp1:        +32.0°C  (high = +70.0°C)
<SilverSpace> sensors samo to napise
<SilverSpace> u terminalu 
<jelly> to je od procesora vjerojatno
<jelly> ili od acpi
<SilverSpace> k10temp-pci-00c3
<SilverSpace> pAdapter: PCI adapter
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno nesto na ploci 
<jelly> to je cpu da
<SilverSpace> https://github.com/groeck/lm-sensors/issues/104
<jelly> k10 je amd serija procesora, valjda su svi *zen procesori k10
<SilverSpace> ni vent ne vidi 
<SilverSpace> u biosu kaže cpu 45° ploca 34° C
<SilverSpace> malo cemo pricekati da prorade sensori na PRIME X470-PRO
<SilverSpace> asus
<CrazyLemon> x470 ploča a gore samo 'jadni' apu? šteta takve ploče za apu :D
<ivoks> svasta
<ivoks> ako snimite nesto dronom
<ivoks> morate snimak poslati u neki drzavni ured, da ga oni pregledaju
<ivoks> ako uploadate na youtube/fb i sl., prije nego li su oni odobrili, krsite zakon
<obrut> ja cu snimit svoj supak s dronom pa cu im poslat na pregled
<jelly> ivoks: dakle, treba ih zasuti sa uploadima pa da vidimo koliko to dobro skalira
<SilverSpace> CrazyLemon: eh nema se para trenutno za grafu :)
<ivoks> jelly: to ce zavrsiti tako da nikada neces dobiti dozvolu
<jelly> ivoks: nema veze, netko ce tamo morati odgledati obrutov goatse remake
<jelly> "dragi Lastane, jesu li ovo hemoroidi"
<SilverSpace> ne možeš ni snimati i to je zabranjeno
<sillyslux> mislim da je meni tribalo acpi_enforce_resources=lax za moj super stari mb
<sillyslux> to za lm-sensorsi
<jelly> to je specificni uvjet kad ACPI uzme dio hardvera pod sebe ali ne sve
<sillyslux> mhm
<sillyslux> pa... radi...
<jelly> u nacelu nije zgodno da malo ACPI BIOS ronda po istom chipu malo OS
<sillyslux> cita sam nesto da nije bas naj
<jelly> stoga ti linux kernel to po defaultu ne da
<sillyslux> pa ni cpuspeed nije radio out of the box
<sillyslux> ako uvik stoji na 2.4GHz onda se grije i do priko 90°C
<sillyslux> medutim... bios update? i/ili custom thermal zone pa radi i to
<sillyslux> kad se ugrije smanji se na 1.6GHz
#ubuntu-hr 2018-08-21
<ivoks> jesam li ja lud ili...
<ivoks> udp        0      0 127.0.0.1:53            0.0.0.0:*                           4046/named      
<ivoks> udp        0      0 127.0.0.1:53            0.0.0.0:*                           3170/dnsmasq
<ivoks> kak oboje mogu slusati na istom portu?
<jelly> udp
<jelly> može slušat ko hoće
<ivoks> a da, biser
<jelly> :well, bilo tko pod uvjetom da je root ili CAP_NET_BIND_SERVICE
<jelly> <khelpw> I can't begin to vocalize how upset it makes me that irccloud displays the words comic sans in comic sans
<ivoks> po odredbama Zakona o sprječavanju pranja novca i financiranja terorizma svaka uplata viša od 200 tisuća kuna mora prijaviti Ured za sprječavanje pranja novca
<ivoks> nisu pri sebi
<jelly> u prijevodu, nemoj nista uplacivati, sve cash i bitkonji
<obrut> ivoks: ja kad u Sloveniji uplacujem 30 EUR u posti moram dati dokumente, dobro da mi krv ne vade
<obrut> 30 faking EUR
<ivoks> nije to to
<ivoks> ja sam imao vise takvih uplata
<obrut> pa nije to to, da, ovdje se radi o 30 EUR :P
<ivoks> i onda te banka zove
<obrut> jos malo pa neces moc ic srat bez da prijavis nekom
<ivoks> pa moras potpisati da ne volis teroriste i tak to
<obrut> Ime: obrut Kakica: tvrda, 20 deka
<jelly> jel shema normalizirana
<obrut> ova nije :)
<jelly> treba vise vlakana unositi onda
<jelly> ali trolati tamo neki ured sa goatse uradcima, to je dobar plan
<obrut> :)
<ivoks> cek
<ivoks> jel to neka sala?! :D
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9nyVHS5PKU
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Iran: Rouhani unveils Tehran’s first domestic fighter jet 'Kowsar' :: Duration: 01:20 :: Views: 9,920 uploaded by Ruptly :: 0 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<ivoks> iranci su ovo objavili kao svoj novi zrakoplov? i nas novinar se pita kako li ce SAD odgovoriti?! :D
<ivoks> SAD ce samo poslati link na wikipediju :D https://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northrop_F-5
<datase> ^ Northrop F-5A/B Freedom Fighter i F-5E/F Tiger II su američki laki nadzvučni borbeni zrakoplovi koje je projektirala i gradila tvrtka Northrop. Avioni se koristili u mnogim zemljama diljem svijeta dok su stotine njegovih primjeraka i...
<ivoks> ja ne vjerujem da su oni samo prefarbali americkog lovca iz 60ih :)
<ivoks> ne kuzim, pa vec sad imaju bolje domace avione - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HESA_Saeqeh
<datase> ^ The HESA Saeqeh, alternatively spelt Sa'eqeh; Saegheh, or Saeqeh-80, is an Iranian built single-seat jet fighter, derived from the American Northrop F-5. A joint product of the Islamic Republic of Iran Air Force and the Iranian Ministry...
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> dakle... najbolje je vise se ne baviti poduzetnistvom, nego dignuti kredit
<ivoks> kupiti stanove
<ivoks> prijaviti se na burzu i rentati te stanove
<ivoks> drzava ce ti dati zdravstveno, a ti ces ukapariti 1000-2000 eura mjesecno, neoporezivih, ako imas toliko stanova
<jelly> porez na nekretnine!
<SilverSpace> kaj su sad smislili 
<obrut> SilverSpace: pa npr. ovo s direktorskim placama ... nabijem ih
<ivoks> ovo s direktorskim placama vec postoji
<ivoks> sad 'samo' poduplavaju davanja
<ivoks> i to na razinu koja nije realna
<ivoks> sad ce svaki poduzetnik pocetnik morati imati 15.000kn mjeseno prihoda kako bi samo sebi isplatio placu i platio najam prostora (sto isto *moras* imati)
<ivoks> a di je internet, oprema itd...
<ivoks> ja kad sam pocinjao imao sam jednog klijenta i prihod od 5000kn od njega
<ivoks> znaci, moj posao nikad ne bi uspio
<ivoks> firma na moru 3 godine nije generirala dobit; odakle bi onda platio obavezne place?
<ivoks> mi ocito ne zelimo biti kapitalisticko drustvo, vec zelimo ostati socijalisticko
<ivoks> i lik jos veli kako ima 600njak direktora koji zloupotrebljavaju zakon
<ivoks> pa sta onda ne kazni tih 600, vec gazi svih 150.000
<jelly> danas pise u vecernjem da ce mozda ipak odustati od toga
<jelly> ali sto ocekujes od drzave koja daje vise para u vidu poreznih olaksica vrhu piramide umjesto bazi
<SilverSpace> a to 
#ubuntu-hr 2018-08-22
<mf69it> je li vam tko uvalio ovo? http://159.203.21.239/p/
<jelly> je li tebi? :-)
<mf69it> ou jea
<mf69it> zato i pitam
<jelly> sva sreca pa se CPU% odmah primijeti
<mf69it> yes
<mf69it> nije produkcija pa ok
<mf69it> al svejedno
<jelly> nisam ga ni ubio, samo stopao
<mf69it> maknuo docker kontejnere i to
<jelly> security sa dockerom je smijurija
<mf69it> uzas
<mf69it> dignuo ga i ostavio vani
<mf69it> hahaha
<jelly> vjerojatno podjednako smijurija kao ovaj prastari sustav na kojem sam nasao taj payload ovdje
<mf69it> znaci i tebi je uvalilo?!
<obrut> mf69it: sta si vrtio u tom kontejneru ?
<mf69it> dignuo je novi kontejner
<jelly> ha
<jelly> znaci razvalilo je host?
<mf69it> imao sam par kontejnera: freeipa-server, postgres, nginx-uwsgi
<mf69it> i ostavio vani 
<mf69it> 2376/tcp
<jelly> ha.
<jelly> Morat cu skenirati taj port da vidim imamo li mi neki negdje
<mf69it> bolje sprijeciti nego lijeciti
<obrut> ma ovo sto runaju minanje na razvaljenim strojevima je jos najmanje stetna stvar... sranje je kad ti maznjavaju podatke ili ti koriste masinu kao dio botneta
<jelly> .rt jellese 1
<datase> jelly: Kasandra - I've got a feeling
<obrut> osjecam to ? :)
<jelly> da, ti ces znati sve
<jelly> al iza ponoci...
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31kcSA_VvTc
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Ella - Iza Ponoci █▬█ █ ▀█▀ :: Duration: 04:31 :: Views: 625,587 uploaded by Alex J :: 1,235 likes :: 80 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<obrut> nikad nisam volio te stvari :)
<jelly> ali HIT
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCTuzvo9_CA i tako dalje
<datase> ^ YouTube :: ET - SVE BIH DALA DA ZNAM :: Duration: 04:20 :: Views: 1,322,980 uploaded by yugodance :: 2,262 likes :: 97 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> i onda logicnim slijedom https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDQFDwRrBpA
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Rambo Amadeus - Beton :: Duration: 03:56 :: Views: 9,787 uploaded by Chev Chelios :: 44 likes :: 1 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> kolegica dobila novo racunalo nakon X godina, pitanje na helpdesk: moze li se vratiti score od Solitaire-a jer je bila platinasti stupanj igraca
<obrut> kolegica je MCSE ? :)
<hrvoje> jelly: ovo je priča i pol, to još nisam čuo ... ili, kako doći na popis za iduću rundu otkaza :D
<jelly> al tesko je sa domacih opet preci na stranu playlistu
<jelly> .rt jellese 1
<datase> jelly: Miladojka Youneed - Pocket Calculator
<jelly> ti slovenci su mogli zaraditi milijune vani, da ih je netko sponzorirao i da se nisu razisli '98
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSPP7K912Ak
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Miladojka Youneed - Espagnol HD 1080p :: Duration: 04:33 :: Views: 527 uploaded by mrkolice :: 11 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> stvar iz 1990
<obrut> njih sam cak slusao uzivo... jako davno
<obrut> prckam nesto po nekoj svojoj arhivi fajlova i pod nekakvim essential softwareom nadjem slattach :) to nisam koristio valjda 20 godina :)
<jelly> to sma zadnji put vidio... na nekom decunix ili ultrix serveru prije isto toliko
<jelly> ovaj sssd servis me tako prca u mozak, prsti svaki put pisu restartati sshd umjesto sssd
<hrvoje> jel se itko sjeća ovog? https://archive.org/download/Simtel20_Sept92/Simtel20_Sept92.jpg
<obrut> sjecam se njihovog ftp servera
<obrut> e sad, cdova s arhivama... nemam pojma :)
<jelly> simtel.net 
<jelly> a sunsite?
<jelly> http://simtel.site/FTP%20Backup%202013/win3/winsock/twnsck14.zip
<jelly> trumpet winsock, jer rijetko koji OS dolazi sa TCP/IP stackom
<obrut> sa sunsitea se isto cuclalo pizdarije :)
<jelly> like sve sourceve od svega
<jelly> osim wget-a :-)
<jelly> (odn. pftp, dl te geturl prije nego je preimenovan u wget)
<sillyslux>  https://heise.cloudimg.io/width/915/q75.png-lossy-75.webp-lossy-75.foil1/_www-heise-de_/imgs/71/2/4/8/7/1/6/0/Prodigy-2-8c38ac6bc1d4bc62.jpg
<jelly> ali jos moras imati kvalitetne interkonekcije a da sve ne bude grozno sporo cak i da je ovo sa flopsima tocno
<sillyslux> kvalitetne interkonekcije cega? pci-e 5.0?
<sillyslux> cuo sam da ce toga bit samo onboard
<sillyslux> nista s karitcama
<sillyslux> karticama
<sillyslux> ali vijest mi je kao deja-vu
<sillyslux> uvik te neke najave pa nista...
<sillyslux> evo bas citam nesto o tome, kaze covik da je pomalo sumljiva ta najava
<jelly> nemres imat PCIe preko pola datacentra
<sillyslux> pcie 5.0 niti preko slot konektora
<jelly> a mozak je mali
<sillyslux> je u stakora
<sillyslux> u muhe jos manji
<jelly> i u covjeka, 25cm u kriz
<sillyslux> a moj... popio sam 2 pive pa sad.. uh
<sillyslux> 266 mmx
<sillyslux> pa vrti se pomalo
<obrut> sillyslux: pa sad si pametniji :) buffalo efekt :)
<obrut> ja sam uvijek pametniji nakon piva, sto vise piva, to sam pametniji :)
<sillyslux> ah ne, nije to tako u mene
<sillyslux> drugu pivu osjetim ko da me neko daskom lupio u glavu
<jelly> pij samo prvu, pa prestani, pa opet prvu
<sillyslux> mhhh!
<sillyslux> hm sutra cu to probat
<jelly> freetype u buster (to be Debian 10) vrlo strgan, fontovi mutni kako god okreneš: https://paste.anarc.at/snaps/snap-2018.08.22-16.20.16.png
<sillyslux> ok, pci-e 5.0 sa karticama ce bit, ali mozda malo sporije nego onboard pci-e 5.0
<jelly> workaround: https://paste.anarc.at/snaps/snap-2018.08.22-16.44.23.png iz bug reporta https://bugs.debian.org/866685
#ubuntu-hr 2018-08-23
<hbogner> koji klinac i taj snapd, kaj vise nema normalnih paketa???
<obrut> imas normalnih paketa, sto ne bi imo :)
<obrut> samo sto neki (uglavnom (polu)proprietary) proizvodi preferiraju snap-ove da se ne jebu s paketnim dependencijima
<obrut> npr. jetbrainsovi IDE-i dolaze kao snapovi 
<hbogner> jebeni inkscape dolazi u snap-u
<jelly> TIL: https://youtu.be/0-frzcZQ7kM
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Сектор газа - Ария Василисы Прекрасной :: Duration: 02:13 :: Views: 87,263 uploaded by Jovana Veljkovic :: 255 likes :: 48 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> VANJAAAA 
<hbogner> o jos me i netplan jebe
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCT-FurFVLQ a mi se mucimo s jednim mostom
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Norway’s $47BN Coastal Highway | The B1M :: Duration: 07:30 :: Views: 133,397 uploaded by The B1M :: 5,183 likes :: 49 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<obrut> Norveska je fakat prekrasna... nikako da odem na zeljeni roadtrip tamo
<obrut> bas bi mogo sljedece godine...  a i zimi (odnosno proljsec) na penjanje slapova
<CrazyLemon> roadtrip do nordkappa?
<obrut> CrazyLemon: da
<CrazyLemon> pozimi? a brave man you are :D
<obrut> aha, ne... roadtrip bi bio ljeti... a zimi bi isao targetirano samo na slapove :)
<obrut> boravio sam na niskim temperaturama ( i satorirao na -15), ali mislim da nema bas smisla ici zimi do nordkappa :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> hbogner: imas li onaj link di je popis svih naših racunala tj ona scripta 
<SilverSpace> onaj kaj je Mmike stavljao 
<SilverSpace> MmikeM: ^^
<obrut> SilverSpace: mislis na povray benchmarke ?
<SilverSpace> e taj
<obrut> http://ubuntu-hr.org/povraying.html
<SilverSpace> obrut: :) thx
<jelly> stavio bi benchmarke za nove masine ali sam patchirao intel microcode pa ne smijem :-D
<SilverSpace> :=)
<jelly> a zapravo
<SilverSpace> 0 hours  2 minutes  1 seconds (121.738 seconds) using 8 thread(s) with 963.675 CPU-seconds total
<obrut> SilverSpace: ryzen 5 ?
<SilverSpace> AMD Ryzen 5 2400G with Radeon Vega Graphics
<SilverSpace> obrut: da
<hrvoje> baš me zanima koliko bi meni izašlo na ryzen 7
<obrut> hrvoje: pa testiraj :)
<obrut> mene zanima usporedba virtuailzacije ryzen 7 vs intel i7700 ... cekam (i nacekacu se) da padne cijena RAM-a pa da konacno upiknem ryzen 7 i napravim taj test
<SilverSpace> obrut: onda nikad neces docekati
<obrut> nabijem ih pohlepne
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> da se barem vrate na cijenu od prije koju godinu :P 
<obrut> tad sam cak nakupovo memorije, al ak cu uzimat ryzena gore ce odma 64 GB
<SilverSpace> uh
<SilverSpace> mozes citav osu staviti u ram :)
<SilverSpace> os u*
<obrut> gore idu virtualke, puno njih :)
<SilverSpace> koliko po virtulki das rama
<obrut> kako kojoj
<obrut> od 256 MB za one koje trose samo cpu/mrezu do 16 GB za one gdje se vrte zahtjevne pizdarije
<hrvoje> obrut: zavrtit ću kad budem doma ... ja isto čekam da padne cijena RAM-a, kupio sam bio 16 GB i kao, pričekat ću pa kasnije dodati još 16
<hrvoje> u međuvremenu je poskupio 500 kn keks
<obrut> ja imam (barem, mozda jos koju) tri katne s 32 GB, ali bi mi trebala jedna s vise coreova i 64 GB
<SilverSpace> ja sad na ovom imam 16G 
<obrut> imam i 32 GB koja cuce u ladici, nemam gdje upiknut :P
<hrvoje> joooj, 32 GB bi već bilo lijepo, u ovih 16 GB i (pre)često lupim
<hrvoje> bilo bi lijepo imati threadrippera :D
<obrut> ma to trosi struju
<hrvoje> samo kad ga najašiš :))
<jelly> moram testirat Xeon Gold 6142 prije nego ga kolege puste u produkciju
<SilverSpace> morat cu sad netjaku virtualku slozit neka uci kak se instalira os malo vindozi malo ubuntu
<SilverSpace> ovaj Ryzen 5 2400G sasvim solidno radi 
<jelly> pa Å¡to ne bi radio!
<jelly> moš se i igrati na njemu
<SilverSpace> nisam jos probao 
<ivoks> https://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/najbolji-borbeni-zrakoplov-na-svijetu-dozivio-nesrecu-americki-pilot-prezivio-1265552
<ivoks> stave sliku od F22 i napisu F35 :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: nis cudno nedavno su napisali zavrsetak obuke na jednom avionu a stavili svetski gripen
<SilverSpace> https://www.express.hr/top-news/vo-a-isil-a-napadnite-zapad-nozevima-bombama-gazenjem-17215?utm_campaign=Partnerski+portali&utm_medium=Widget&utm_source=Vecernji.hr
<SilverSpace> bit ce frke jesen zima
<SilverSpace> motaz ce i nasi paziti u zg za bozicne
<obrut> o mnogima najbolji borbeni zrakoplov današnjice, F-35, doživio je danas nesreću koja bi mogla utjecati na njegov imidž.
<obrut> povijest tog aviona i problem i vec davno imaju utjecaja na njegovo imidz :P
<ivoks> a jesu se raspisali
<ivoks> bar su ga na kraju napravili
<ivoks> za razliku od kineza, rusa i iranaca
<ivoks> koji su pricali i pricali, lupali novce i onda... iran izasao s F5 iz 1968., kinezi jos nisu poletili, a rusi su odustali od mig 1.44
<jelly> ne bih rekao da je to uspjeh s obzirom na rokove, lovu i performanse al ymmv
<ivoks> toliko su ih prodali da su i dalje zaradili
<jelly> pametniji manageri bi odavno otpisali projekt
<ivoks> mogli su vise zaraditi, da
<ivoks> jel
<ivoks> zbog cijene?
<jelly> i vremena
<ivoks> moras poznavati kontekst
<ivoks> f22 je mnogo skuplji avion od f35, a ne radi 50% onoga sto f35 radi
<ivoks> odrzavanje a10, f18 i ostalih aviona iz 70ih i 80ih je dosta skupo
<ivoks> neke firme, koje su proizvele te avione, vise ni ne postoje
<ivoks> problem sa f35 nije cijena
<ivoks> vec koncept; sve zracne zadace ce izvrsavati isti tip aviona
<ivoks> nadjes li mu manu, osvojio si nebo
<ivoks> a f22 mozes koristiti za nis, za presretanje aviona koji ne postoje
<ivoks> f22 je avion iz hladnog rata; kako su umirovili f14, tako ce i f22
<ivoks> iako je najbolji avion ikad
<jelly> to da
<obrut> a10 rulez :) nema do brrrrrr :)
<ivoks> b2 je fijasko
<ivoks> toliko je skup za letiti da i dalje koriste b52
<ivoks> milijun kuna kosta jedan sat leta
<ivoks> a sad neke njegove operacije moze izvoditi f35, koji kosta 10% toga
<hrvoje> pa nije preloše:   Trace Time:       0 hours  1 minutes 11 seconds (71.159 seconds)
<hrvoje> using 16 thread(s) with 1115.550 CPU-seconds total
<CrazyLemon> koju 7 imaš? 
<CrazyLemon> 1700?
<hrvoje> onu socijalnu, 1700 :) da
<CrazyLemon> 21s bolje nego 1600.. :)
<CrazyLemon> a 1700x 1m 08s
<CrazyLemon> e sad da nam je naci nekoga sa 2600 i 2700 :)
<CrazyLemon> da vidim jel se isplati upgrejd ili ne
<hrvoje> radi skroz dobro, bio mi je šok kad sam ga prvi put upogonio i u xfce tray stavio cpu monitor a ono 16 kolona :) jest da je polovica HT ali nije loše
<hrvoje> ima kolega s posla 2700, ali je trenutno na godišnjem ... kaže da je osjetno bolji single thread performance
<sillyslux> free tele2 internet danas juhu!!!
<sillyslux> idemo 1.8GB ubuntu iso
<jelly> #!%
<jelly> management DSLAM-ova?  node.js!
<obrut> ja bi to ustavom zabranio
<jelly> to je vec certvrta ili peta iteracija komponente od tog vendora koja do sad jednostavno nije radila, radi par tjedana i strga se i oni ne znaju popravit
<obrut> sretno s updateom paketa
<obrut> ekipa se na vuce na ultracool tehnologije, a stvari se redovito krse same od sebe
<jelly> u posebnoj mrezi, dat cemo im sudo pa nek sami odrzavaju,
<jelly> nemam resursa za reverse engineerati nesto sto je mgt odlucio da ce se koristiti
<obrut> onak, management DSLAM-ova napravis u faking pythonu s par libova koji postoje godinama i nalaze se u standardnim repoima
<jelly> iako je izdaleka smrdilo
<jelly> a i dslamovi su posebni, nemoj se dvaput paralelno probat spojit na njega jer se zblesi
<obrut> siemens ? :)
<jelly> ne
<hrvoje> najaši ga snmpom, isto se zblesi :)
<jelly> zato cemo sad imati super duper novi centralni manager u nodeu
<jelly> pa ce sve magicno raditi
<obrut> moja aplikacija koju sam bas deployao kod customera fino jasi po routerima snmp-om, valjda nece krepat :)
<obrut> bilo bi im bolje da su pisali u erlangu nego node.js-u, lakse se snaci :)
<hrvoje> ja nisam mogao vjerovati kad sam vidio da se s opreme koja podržava snmp statistike dohvaćaju telnetom :)
<jelly> obrut: veca je sansa da ce network komponenta krepat od toga nego pajtonusa collector/konfigurator
<jelly> a vendor shapea sftp site, da ne slucajno skinuo .ova template brze od 1MB/s
<jelly> i onda pita "koji hipervizor imate?  aha, vmware, ok, koja verzija, ok, skinite ove image sa VBX u imenu a ne ove pored sa VMW u imenu
<obrut> jelly: jel se smije znat tko je vendor ? :) cisto me zanima tko sve brije na node.js
<jelly> ne znam dal se smije :-)
<hrvoje> da se hardver radi tak loše kao softver, kompovi bi se rebootali svakih 12 minuta :)
<hrvoje> vendor se smije a mi plačemo :)
<jelly> nema veze, pisem prekovremene...
<obrut> vec sam to vjerojatno rekao - ja bi svakom developeru nabio da mora radit barem godinu dana ko sistemas i odrzavat stvari... pa bas da vidimo kako ce razmisljat
<hrvoje> da, i dao bi mu kompjuter generacije koja se koristila prije 15 godina. Onda ne bi bilo ovog: https://i.imgur.com/8m139El.png
<datase> ^image/png 739x710 157.4KiB :: 4 views :: safe for work
<obrut> pusti ti to, to radi skroz ok :)
<hrvoje> primjer koliko toga otpadne na ono što stvarno želiš napraviti a koliko na sve ostalo :)
<obrut> s konkretno ovim tehnologijama iz slike je fora sto je tu u igri nekoliko neovisnih frameworka koji zele biti modularni i da se lako mogu integrirati u bilo sto
<jelly> pjbmti
<jelly> password na grub.conf!
<obrut> i to gore, koliko god da stack trace bio kompliciran, radi 20x brze od bilo kojeg python/ruby baziranog stacka za iole kompliciranije stvari :)
<jelly> zasto bi ja izbjegao bootati s live-usba da vidim vendorov kernel command line, kad vendor moze stavit grub password
<jelly> dosta je, vrieme ici kuci
<hrvoje> općenito je kompleksnost svega toga narasla jako. Jelly, nisi valjda još u firmi ?!
<obrut> hmm, pg conf je ove godine u lisabonu... do mi je malo daleko da si sam platim
<obrut> i early bid je vec rasprodan :P
<jelly> hrvoje: sad vise nisam!
<hrvoje> jelly: sve mi neugodno, ja sam zgibao u 5 :D
<obrut> a ja doma cijeli dan
<jelly> tak je to kod slovenaca
<obrut> :)
<obrut> iako, nisam u svojem doma nego sam vec mjesec dana u izbjeglistvu :) doma radovi u stanu, a ja zivim u zagorskoj kleti... koja je malo dogradjena i uredjena u kucicu u kojoj se da i zivjet :)
<jelly> vjerujem da vam je tesko!
<hrvoje> dok ima interneta, dobro je :)
<jelly> pokletni internet
<hrvoje> rofl
<jelly> An error occurred during a connection to www.schlockmercenary.com. The OCSP server has refused this request as unauthorized. Error code: SEC_ERROR_OCSP_UNAUTHORIZED_REQUEST
<jelly> koji crni OCSP za citat dnevne stripove, vise stete nego koristi
<obrut> toliko nam je tesko da ne znam kako cemo se vratit doma :) pod nosom nam je i vrt i vocnjak... mir i tisina, odma su nam se udomacila dva macka :)
<obrut> jelly: meni radi (tm), mozda je bio samo glitch umrezi kad si otvaro pa se OCSP zbleso :)
<jelly> sad https://www.somethingpositive.net/index.html isto
<jelly> mozda firefox zeza
#ubuntu-hr 2018-08-24
<SilverSpace> dam
<SilverSpace> motogp vikend
<jelly-home> 30925 N   09:36 24.08.18 Forum Poslovni Me (  0) Kako GDPR utječe na marketing?
<jelly-home> ocito ne utjece, kad mi i dalje saljete...
<hrvoje> jelly kaj i ti Mutt koristiš? :)
<SilverSpace> Raspberry Pi 3 B+ opet su ga ubrzali 
<obrut> pusti ti ubrzanje, ocemo pravi PoE (bez HAT-a) i gigabitnu mrezu (ova to nije), PXE sad valjda radi ok
<SilverSpace> obrut: sve je to još neozbiljno 
<SilverSpace> ja jos imam dvojku 
<SilverSpace> tricu ne bum kupo 
<obrut> ja imam valjda sve modele koji su izasli, jace od mene :P
<obrut> od pit
<obrut> sok, je li :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kefir
<jelly> svasta ima na tom ircu
<jelly> <ReedK0> I just found out the room where my baby sleeps is adjacent to a large transformer room for an apartment complex. <ReedK0> When I go into the baby's room, my teeth start tingling, and my hair stands up.  I wonder how strong the electrical waves in that room are
<SilverSpace> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/08/windows-95-electron-app
<jelly> why
<jelly> > All props go to the v86 project, which promises “x86 virtualization in JavaScript, running in your browser and NodeJS”
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> heheh, obrutu ce se svidjeti
<SilverSpace> radi 
<jelly> radi i node.js, uglavnom
<jelly> samo ne znaci da je dobra ideja :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Miš Razer DeathAdder Elite 560kn
<SilverSpace> vani 370kn
<SilverSpace> free ship
<SilverSpace> da mi i naplate 100kn opet prodem jeftinije
<CrazyLemon> premisli dvaput jel ti treba.. :D
 * CrazyLemon ima DA Elite
<CrazyLemon> i ruke mi se jako znoje ..neznam jel to zbog miša ili čega ali odkad ga imam.. ruke nonstop mokre :D
<CrazyLemon> da ne govorim o tome da software je buggy ako želiš da ti svijetli u svakakvim barvama etc .9
<CrazyLemon> :)
<SilverSpace> CrazyLemon: trenutno mi ne treba iman rat5
<CrazyLemon> inače da..oko 70€ je neka normalna cijena za DA Elite
<SilverSpace> bas mi ne treba svijetliti 
<SilverSpace> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826618008
<SilverSpace> evo ovo imam 
<SilverSpace> vec dugo dugo dugo 
<SilverSpace> kad netko dođe kod mene taj pita kaj ti se je raspao mis
<CrazyLemon> uff jest ružno čudo :D
<SilverSpace> ja sam jako zadovoljan mada mi na ubuntu nije htio raditi bez mjenjanja postavki 
#ubuntu-hr 2018-08-25
<Hrki> jutar
<Hrki> kaj se to dogadja sa freenodeom, svamo malo dobivam spam msgove
<jelly> Hrki: postavi "/mode Hrki +R" pa te nece moci msg-ati ljudi bez accounta
<Hrki> thx
<hrvoje> sprema se kišurina :) konačno!
<jelly> ovo je fantasticno https://twitter.com/atomicthumbs/status/1032939617404645376?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw
<jelly> > ormer Tesla employee, who worked on their IT infrastructure, is posting in a subforum of a subforum, a little-known place for funy computer forgotten by time. His NDA has expired. He has such sights to show us.
<jelly> > [...] the supercharger system uses ssh dss keys to "vpn" to the datacenter to a single server over 2G wireless [...] it would usually take about 3 days to do a successful firmware update of any single supercharger
<sillyslux> the front fell off
<hrvoje> dobar je bio onaj dio kad su im svi otišli u reboot loop :)))
#ubuntu-hr 2018-08-26
<SilverSpace> dan
<ledeni> laku noć
<SilverSpace> hladno i u računalu 26.0°C 
<SilverSpace> di je sad noć
<ledeni> .weather melbourne,au
<datase> Melbourne,AU(lat,lon=-37.81,144.96) - Condition: Rain - light intensity shower rain. Temperature 9.3°C/49°F (9.0 to 10.0°C) Wind: 2km/h Humidity: 100% Pressure at sea level: 1020hPa Visibility: 10km
<ledeni> još zima
<SilverSpace> :) .weather zagreb
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb
<datase> Zagreb,HR(lat,lon=45.81,15.98) - Condition: Clouds - overcast clouds. Temperature 14.5°C/58°F (14.0 to 15.0°C) Wind: 2km/h Humidity: 77% Pressure at sea level: 1014hPa Visibility: 10km
<SilverSpace> pa nije niš bolje ni kod mene
<SilverSpace> :)
<sillyslux> jutros u 5:22 grmi siva smak svita
<sillyslux> u 6:00 sunce izaslo
<sillyslux> nema oblaka
<obrut> jucer sam se kupao u Korani, evo me sad u trenirci, gore kratka majica i dvije duge majice
<SilverSpace> obrut: kaj si u zavicaju :)
<SilverSpace> motogp danas zbog kiše nema niš
<obrut> bio sam jucer u zavicaju danas sam u zeninom zavicaju :)
<obrut> imali smo jucer prvu berbu grozdja u vinodgradu koji smo posadili prije dvije godine
<obrut> otporna sorta, nikad spricano, secer oko 23 :)
<SilverSpace> kaj već 
<obrut> pa da :) takva sorta, malo ranija...
<SilverSpace> malo rano za berbu
<sillyslux> /src/firefox/build/moz.configure/checks.configure.FatalCheckError: could not find Node.js executable; ensure `node` or `nodejs` is in PATH or set NODEJS in environment to point to an executable.
<sillyslux> firefoksu triba Python, Perl, Ruby, C, C++ i... node.js
<sillyslux> ah i rust
<obrut> uzas
<sillyslux> jedno je evolucija a ovo je rak
<obrut> to je ćumez
<sillyslux> https://blog.eutopian.io/the-age-of-invisible-disasters/
<sillyslux> https://www.facebook.com/vatra193/videos/514535915640260/
<SilverSpace> obrut: si vidio ovo https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/08/windows-95-electron-app
<sillyslux> lol "It’s a terrible idea that works shockingly well. I’m so sorry,"
<obrut> nekom je bilo dosadno u zivotu :)
<obrut> jel radi Diablo na tome ? :)
<SilverSpace> :=
<SilverSpace> nisam probao 
#ubuntu-hr 2019-08-19
<DomaMuffin> Danas sam napravio kilometara k'o trgovacki putnik 
<DomaMuffin> Super je paliti benzin 
<DomaMuffin> Isao bi i s elektroaautom, ali ovo kad cujes motor je veca guba
<fl-int> ugradi zvucnike u elektricni i turiraj
<jelly> kilometri!  Zaboravih nešto odfurat...
<obrut> bio sam na Pohorju za ovaj prosli produzeni vikend i moram pohvalit Slovence i koga vec tko je tamo tumarao, openstreetmap podaci su fakat detaljni, planinarske staze, zanimljive tocke... svaka faking tabla s planinarskim oznakama je ucrtana
<obrut> nismo imali obicnu kartu (sto je inace cudno za mene), ali se osmand pokazao odlicnim
#ubuntu-hr 2019-08-21
<DomaMuffin> Jutro, momcine
<ivoks> zijev
<ivoks> Created at: 26 Nov 2006 at 07:42
<ivoks> 13 godina
<DomaMuffin> Dijete ili kanal ? 
<ivoks> kanal
<ivoks> pa dobro koji kurac... ja to fakat ne kuzim
<ivoks> vec 10 godina imam firmu na moru
<ivoks> radim sa strancima
<ivoks> ti kazes X, oni kazu 'ok'
<ivoks> ove godine se prvi put otvorio prema nasim ljudima
<ivoks> svi do jednog traze nacin da nesto smuljaju
<ivoks> jedni plate pola racuna preko firme, pola kao privatna osoba
<ivoks> drugi traze da promijenimo sto pise na racunu
<ivoks> treci, pazi preko Airbnba, trazi da mu dam drugu cijenu od one koju je airbnb trazio
<ivoks> ja uopce ne znam koju cijenu mu je airbnb dao :D
<ivoks> zasto svi moraju muljati, zasto
<ivoks> nisu nama politicari nista krivi
<DomaMuffin> ja imam takvih prijatelja. U svim situacijama normalni ljudi, ali kad nesto treba platiti vrag se probudi u njima. To su ljudi kojima se nije sila ciganiti,vec kao da su dozivjeli neuspjeh ako nesto kupe i plate bez filozofiranja. 
<ivoks> ali svi do jednog iz hrvatske koji su mi dosli ove godine su bili takvi
<ivoks> svi
<ivoks> niti jedna osoba da je rekla 'ok, to je tako'
<DomaMuffin> Mogu ti samo reci da suosjecam, ne kuzim to. 
<Mmike> It's in our blood! :)
<ivoks> ovom sam sad rekao da otkanta
<ivoks> na 400e on hoce pregovarati o 15e
<ivoks> to me podsjeca na ono s biciklima
<ivoks> rentali smo bicikle ekipi na teraneu za 10kn sat
<ivoks> i lik dodje 'jel moze za 8?'
<DomaMuffin> Hahahahahahah
<ivoks> i on ne kuzi da je meni 8 kuna, kao novcanice, skuplje za hendlat nego li 10kn
<ivoks> onda smo otisli s teranea
<ivoks> i rentali na nekon narko festivalu usred nicega
<ivoks> beligijanci
<ivoks> 15 eura na sat
<ivoks> davali su 20
<DomaMuffin> Ja bi ti dao 10kn da ih gledam kak se voze nadroksani
<hrvoje> ivoks: to je nažalost tako s našim, dio ih je fakat na tanko s lovom a većina su jednostavno naviknuti na sistem gdje se uvijek nešto mulja
<obrut> u nekim zemljama je to normalno... cak stovise, hoce da se cjenkas, ak se ne cjenkas, zajebavaju te :) a ja bas suprotno, koliko kazes, ja platim i djenja
<vileni> tako je zena u turskoj kupila neki mlinac za papar koji nije htjela uopce
<vileni> jer se ne zelis cjenkati
<vileni> a kako ga je uzela da ga pogleda lik na standu "7 juro, just for ju, 6 juro, 5 juro"
<vileni> na kraju ga je dobila za 4 i neke zacine jos, a cijelo mu vrijeme govori da ga uopce ne zeli
<vileni> a ovaj misli da se cjenka
<vileni> pa je platila samo da ga se rijeis
<ivoks> nije to cjenkanje
<ivoks> to je muljanje
<ivoks> pola platim kao firma, pola kao privatna osoba; jel mogu dobiti dva racuna za istu uslugu?
<ivoks> mozete li napisati na racunu da je to edukacija?
<ivoks> to su muljanja
<hrvoje> to kod nas ide tak daleko da sam jednom doživio da mi lik nudi 10% provizije za jednodnevni posao od ~2000 kn
<hrvoje> sterao sam ga u krasan kurac i iz inata odabrao skupljeg, pa da bar jednom bolje prođe pošten neg muljator
<Mmike> jel' igrao tko 0ad?
#ubuntu-hr 2019-08-22
<dodobas> putar
<vileni> jutr
<hrvoje> Mmike: kaj je 0ad?
<Mmike> hrvoje, apt-cache show 0ad :)
<Mmike> dodobaschichu!
<Mmike> vienko
<dodobas> o Mmike, cini se da uzivas u 'slobodi' :)
<Mmike> a oino
<Mmike> da me dupe ne boli bilo bi odlicno ;D
<DomaMuffin> Jesi isfuro meso avionom ? 
<Mmike> nisam
<Mmike> tek u petak
<DomaMuffin> Aj dodji s onim 4g modmom da mi ga prodas ako radi bolje od mojeg :) 
<vileni> Mmike: di si sad
<Mmike> 4g modem je na moru, to je istsi modem sto Tele2 nudi svojima
<Mmike> vileni, zagreb
<Mmike> vileni, sutra idem nazad na otok
<vileni> kako vec
<vileni> za oboje
<Mmike> ?
<vileni> pa kako to da si vec nazad bio u zg, i da opet ides na otok :)
<hrvoje> Mmike: cool! nisam znao za to ... baš ću pogledati
<Mmike> vileni, a neki zdravstveni bedovi :)
<Mmike> hrvoje, opensourceani Age of Empires :)
<Mmike> nelosa grafika, malo kompliciran gameplay
<Mmike> vojnici mogu graditi, skupljati hranu, seljaci nekad mogu ratovati, i tak
<hrvoje> to je još zadnje kaj sam igrao, AoE 1 ... to i warcraft je bilo hit :D
<dodobas> ja sam trenutno igram Diablo3 na Nintendo Switch ... samo krv i lom :)
<DomaMuffin> Rebel Galaxy Outlaw, toplo preporucam :) Radi i pod wineom :) 
<ivoks> staviti cu ovo ovdje
<ivoks> http://www.poliklinika-stela.hr/Kompletna_krvna_slika_KKS.html
<ivoks> Adresa: Prijepoljska 19b Zagreb
<ivoks> Informacije na broj telefona :01/2993-595
<ivoks> https://poliklinika-labplus.hr/kontakt/
<ivoks> Prijepoljska 19b, 10 000 Zagreb
<ivoks> Tel: 01/2993-595
<dodobas> ivoks: wth ?
<ivoks> ae, to i mene zanima
<ivoks> sad cu ih zvati
<dodobas> koristis IRC kao pastebin ? :)
<ivoks> novo ime je labplus
<dodobas> staro ime je u stecaju (mozda?) :) :) :)
<hrvoje> možda je stela otišla u penziju :)
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, de nadjem to, isto opensors neki?
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8I1u2OcpyiU
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Jam & Spoon - Stella 99-92 (How Stella Got Her Groove Back) :: Duration: 04:00 :: Views: 42 uploaded by fraty music :: 1 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, kupis ! Kakvi opensosovi :) 
#ubuntu-hr 2019-08-23
<dodobas> yutro
<vileni> jutro
<DomaMuffin> morgen
<jelly> abend
#ubuntu-hr 2019-08-24
<AndroUser> Pozdrav
<AndroUser> Mislio sam da bi dobro došla funkcionirajuća tipka "dodaj zaporku" na potočić daap poslužitelja Rhythmboxa, jer za sada funkcionira samo pri dijeljenju glazbe na daapu. Nadam se da je to moguće. Također, motion program bi bilo dobro da se stavi zaporka na potočić web kamere, nadam se da je to moguće. Pozdravljam ko je voljan prijaviti želju. Hvala
<AndroUser> Sad vidim da motion ima opciju zaporke, hvala
<AndroUser> Prijavio sam grešku na launchpadu za Rhythmbox, hvala
<hrvoje> potočić web kamere? jel ja postajem prestar ili kaj? :))
<obrut> jelly: nesto iskon web steka :) jel to zbog gomile A1 korisnika koji panicno traze kamo ce zbrisat ili ? :)
#ubuntu-hr 2019-08-25
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> AMD Ryzen 5 2200G
<jelly> obrut: nadajmo se!  Nemam pojma, nije bilo prijave kvara...
<SilverSpace> i ja bi oriso iz a1 ali jebga nema izbora 
<obrut> mene full zanima... ekipa koja ima ugovornu obvezu koja je u tijeku, u kojoj je navedena i cijena usluge, smije li njima A1 povecati cijenu ?
<obrut> jer s te strane A1 krsi ugovor ?
<hrvoje> obrut: smije povećati cijenu, ali u tom slučaju korisnik ima pravo na raskid ugovora u roku 30 dana bez ikakvih penala
<hrvoje> ali su tih 30 dana namjerno uvalili u 8. mjesec kad su svi na godišnjem
<obrut> hrvoje to mi je jasno
<obrut> al malo mi je glupo da ugovor nije bas skroz obostrano obvezan, pogotovo ako na ugovoru pise cijena koja nije opcenita cijena
<obrut> znaci, npr. opci cjenik usluge 100 kuna
<obrut> nas dvoje se dogovorimo ugovorom da cu ja sljedecih 2 godine imati cijenu 50 kuna
<obrut> i onda ti jednostavno kaze, e pa ne moze, imat ces 70 iako meni ugovor traje jos N mjeseci
<hrvoje> a slažem se, ako korisnik kaže vipnetu da više neće plaćati 100 kn mjesečno nego može 80, i da vipnet može raskinuti ugovor ako mu to ne paše ... to ne bi prošlo :)
<obrut> to sto ja imam pravno raskinut ugovor svejedno nije posteno prema meni
<hrvoje> pitanje je zašto prolazi operateru
<hrvoje> oni bi se vjerojatno pravdali sa nekakvim povećanjem troškova ili štoveć, ali to sve iskreno ne drži vodu
<hrvoje> bilo bi fer da ti po isteku postojećeg ugovora bude ponuđen novi sa drugačijom cijenom jer je u međuvremenu usluga poskupila ...
<obrut> upravo to, operateru prolazi stogod oce
<obrut> a dok traje ugovorna, koji je poseban ugovor, ne bi te smjeli zajebavat
<obrut> kad istegne ugovor, placaj tih 20 kuna vise na koju god cijenu imo nakon sto istekne
<hrvoje> recimo okej je ako npr u IPTV paketu koji si prodao korisniku ima kanal koji je u međuvremenu npr propao i prestao s emitiranjem
<obrut> i nakon sto opet eventualno potpises novi
<hrvoje> onda je tu operater nemoćan i ne može isporučiti što je obećao, ali ovdje može i nema razloga išta mijenjati usred trajanja ugovora
<obrut> ja nisam na a1 pa me se ne tice direktno, ali mi fakat ide na zivce :)
<hrvoje> a operatere boli k jer koliko korisnika iz ljutnje odlazi, toliko ih iz ljutnje dolazi
<obrut> prakticki imamo duopol, drzavu/regulatora boli kiki, a korisnici nek placaju
<hrvoje> tako nekako ... a regulator ima neke tako nevjerojatne provale ponekad ...
<obrut> super mi je isto s A1... dize cijene fiksne, glavni razlog ulaganje u 5G :)
<hrvoje> nek dignu kredit ak im se diže :)
#ubuntu-hr 2020-08-17
<JobMuffin> Gotov godisnji :( 
<JobMuffin> obrut: Multiply the air conditioner's flow rate, measured in gallons per minute, by the air's specific humidity, measured in pounds of water per pound of dry air. If 12 gallons flow through the unit per minute, and the air has a specific humidity of 0.0065 pounds of water per pound of dry air: 12 x 0.0065 = 0.078.
<hbogner> and multiply it with bananas per apples you will get horse shoes
<hbogner> pocinju me irititati ne SI mjerne jedinice
<hbogner> :)
<hrvoje> jedna od najglupljih koje sam vidio je "stone" za tezinu ... British unit of weight for dry products generally equivalent to 14 pounds avoirdupois (6.35 kg), though it varied from 4 to 32 pounds (1.814 to 14.515 kg) for various items over time.
<hrvoje> sitna odstupanja kroz povijest, jel :)
<JobMuffin> Srecom nisi pilot, umro bi u mukama
<hbogner> nije ni hrvatska bolja što se tiče mjera, imali smi mi mi lakat,pedalj, palac, ... i u različitim regijama su bili različiti
<hbogner> ali na sreću uveo se SI sustav
<hbogner> imali smo na faksu primjere nekih čudnih mjera za dužine
<dodobas> SI sustav je izmisljotina ... jer Francuzici nisu htjeli koristiti jedini i ispravni sustav jedinci ... onaj IMPERIJALNI !
<hbogner> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bzWSJG93P8
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Star Wars- The Imperial March (Darth Vader's Theme) :: Duration: 03:07 :: Views: 102,650,597 uploaded by Mr Game Sounds :: 667,135 likes :: 25,509 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<hbogner> iako mi je ova obrada isto dobra: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dd0F484JO7g
<datase> ^ YouTube :: RATM-Star Wars Imperial March :: Duration: 02:28 :: Views: 222,775 uploaded by ChitoR2D2 :: 1,614 likes :: 44 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<JobMuffin>  It's not the east or the west side, it's the dark side ! 
<JobMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cp-Ys_iFwnM
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Star Wars Gangsta Rap Original :: Duration: 03:11 :: Views: 1,161,346 uploaded by Luciano Miotto :: 13,372 likes :: 414 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<hrvoje> a tek pare kak su bile komplicirane ... pound, crown, shilling, pence, guinea i nemas pojma kaj koliko puta ide kam
<sillyslux_> 5pence su bile dobre, prosle u automatu kao 1DM
#ubuntu-hr 2020-08-18
<jelly> tekućih 10 penija su skoro iste veličine kao 2kn.  Just sayin'
<JobMuffin> morning gajz ! 
<dodobas> good moaning
<hbogner> o/
<JobMuffin> Ubijam golf, s palicama za ljevake :) 
<dodobas> na nintendo wii ? :)
<JobMuffin> Jok, na pravo :) 
<JobMuffin> Za wii postoje palice ? 
<dodobas> JobMuffin: ma sigurno ima neki nadoštuk za kontorler, odnosno stavis kontroler u taj nadoštuk koji izgleda kao palica :)
<jelly> OPREZ!  U Spar-brand energetskim pićima se nalaze LIMENKE https://i.imgur.com/Q3KTMgs.jpg
<datase> ^image/jpeg 1037x504 187.8KiB :: 0 views :: safe for work
<jelly> mislim da su naribane na sitno
<dodobas> jelly: pa ima smisla ako je to deklaracija s boce :)
<jelly> to je sa limenke, dakle u limenci je cuga u kojoj su rekurzivno opet limenke
<obrut> babuska style
<jelly> TIL limenke se na slovenskom vele inozitol
<jelly> oh, konačno kiša
<JobMuffin> jelly: gogle translate se ne slaze 
<JobMuffin> Inozitol u prahu. Inozitol opušta živčanu napetost, djeluje kod potištenosti, tjeskobe i potiče kvalitetan san!
<CrazyLemon> limenke inozitol? TIL :>
<CrazyLemon> p.s. limenka => pločevinka :)
<jelly> veliš translate se ne slaže?  kako.to
<jelly> jebo.me domena nije dobra za mejlove
<jelly> kad jebo.te nije bilo dostupno
<ivoks> mene je svojevremeno fina zvala da sam prijavio neispravnu adresu
<ivoks> @jamming.tours
<ivoks> jer, vele oni meni, nakon tocke moze biti samo dva ili tri slova
<ivoks> srecom pa sam jos imao kayak.hr, da skratim zajebanciju
<jelly> ...
<datase> Easier said while the iron is hot.
<jelly> datase, botsnack
<datase> Yummeh.
<JobMuffin> bot snack ili bot smack ? 
<obrut> nego... evo zanimljivo štivo za kokice, ne znam kak mi je to promaklo, tek jučer vidjeh .... https://www.ripe.net/ripe/mail/archives/members-discuss/2020-April/003676.html
<jelly> baš sam si mislio da li će biti ELAD
<jelly> :-D
<obrut> iako je mail iz aprila, nije iz prvog... frajer actually postoji... i ne samo to, bio je kandidat za neki upravni odbor u RIPEu... a osim toga izgleda da ima prste u kradju ip address blokova od AFRINIC-a
<obrut> jelly: vidio si to ? :) meni promaklo do jucer :)
<jelly> lik je totalni luđak
<obrut> ovo je isto zanimljivo stivo za citat :) https://www.ripe.net/ripe/mail/archives/members-discuss/2020-April/003902.html
<jelly> sad su ga u 7. mjesecu banirali sa nekih IETF listi
<obrut> lik je ili lud ili jednostavno svim silama zeli uci u strukture organizacija radi vlastite koristi
<jelly> sorry ne IETF... kak se zovu oni koji standarde rade
<jelly> ili oboje
<jelly> <jarick> abrotman: https://www.ripe.net/ripe/mail/archives/members-discuss-unmoderated/2020-July/000303.html
<obrut> sjetio sam se odmah i onog lika koji je predlozio ipv10
<obrut> i jos neke standarde
<obrut> khaled omar :) https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-omar-ipv10-06.html
<obrut> a ovaj elad (ako je ozbiljan) fakat ne kuzi kako radi i kak se administrira internet
<jelly> ne znam, meni su takve nebuloze za 5 minuta odmora od posla
<obrut> super mi je kad ga lik pita "a Å¡to je s ASIC-ima, kako njih upgradeat"... a ovaj mrtav hladan, ASIC-e stavis iza NAT-a :) frajer ni ne zna sta je to :)
<jelly> ma treba sve routere zamijeniti sa linuxima sa nvidima karticama, kakvi ASICi, kakvi bakrači
<jelly> neka shaderi routaju
<obrut> count me in :)
<jelly> in other news, Nvidia na tržištu prešišala Intel po totalnoj vrijednosti
<jelly> ja sam kupio još INTL dok je dole, neće to propast ;-)
<obrut> nesto se nvidia grči da bi kupila ARM, ali ja se fakat nadam da neće...
<jelly> a prije sam kupio AMD i sad trljam ruke, skočio u nebo
<jelly> možda ću imati za koju godinu pemzije
<jelly> iako će vjerojatno sve otić u 3pm prije toga
<obrut> misliš da će penzija postojat kao koncept dok mi doćemo u godine u kojima je danas normalno ić u penziju ? :)
<jelly> led na Arktiku se ubrzano topi nakon požara po Sibiru, itd, itd, a homo sapiens se brine oko virusića koji bi, prije 100 godina, pobio 5% ljudi i nikom ništa
<jelly> kupit zemlju sa izvorom vode u Gorskom Kotaru, stare sorte kumpira, zelja, mrkve, ne znam Å¡to za kuruzu i piceke...
<obrut> i sagradit zid s automatiziranim naoružanjem za obranu toga kad navale horde gladnih ljudi :)
<jelly> da
<jelly> opkop
<jelly> a djecu učiti održavanje oružja :-)
<jelly> što je onaj John Titor na njuzima uglavnom i rekao da će biti u budućnosti iz koje je došao ;-)
<JobMuffin> John Titor ! ;-)
<jelly> > Titor talks of imminent problems across the world beginning in 2004 – the cancellation of the Olympics, the splitting of the United States into warring factions, an epidemic of Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease, and a series of Russian nuclear strikes in 2015 that devastate all major U.S. cities along with the European Union and China.
<jelly> well, nije 2004 nego 2020, nije CJB nego korona, olimpijada je odgodjena, a rasni nemiri u US nisu presli u gradjansk rat... jos
<jelly> ali zanimljiviji su bili opisi zivota tamo u 2036
<JobMuffin> "how to get distracted from work  with a few words by jelly" 
<JobMuffin> jelly ima napredne remote NLP vjestine :) 
<JobMuffin> Aj me natjeraj da se primim posla :) 
<jelly> šef ti stoji iza leđa!
<jelly> a kad velim šef mislim gospođa
<JobMuffin> Ho, eto mi masaže
<JobMuffin> In my dreams :) 
<hrvoje> obrut: pa dje si ovaj mail od ripea nasao, skoro sam se zagrcnuo od smijeha :) taj je s kruske pao
<JobMuffin> jelly: danas se ovak' radilo veci dio dana. 
<JobMuffin> https://imgur.com/a/THsyNGr
<datase> ^Beats your average office table soccer any day :: 2 images :: 0 views :: safe for work
<JobMuffin> Nda, malo sam hendikepiran kad kao desnjak igram s palicom za ljevake, ali hej, hendikep je u golfu dobra stvar
<jelly> od svega sam vidio samo kablovinje koje visi nezavezano lijevo
 * jelly ima možda 50 čičak-kabl-vezatora, svaki put kad se instalira server u rack 2 ili 4 ostanu, drugi ih hoće bacit, ja nosim doma
<jelly> ne kužim zašto ne mogu upvoteat tu sliku
<JobMuffin> Nevezani kablovi su shefovi, tip je najpedantniji lik na svijetu inace. Ovo s "njegovim" kablovima je vjerojatno rebel yell :)
<JobMuffin> brijem da nemres upvoteat jer  sam anonimno uploadao
<jelly> > JOHN - DEC, 13, 2000: Real disruptions in world events begin with the destabilization of the West as a result of degrading US foreign policy and consistency. This becomes apparent around [...] as civil unrest develops near the next presidential election."
<jelly> ok, u točkicama je pisalo 2004, ne 2020
#ubuntu-hr 2020-08-19
<JobMuffin> momci, imate neko kalendarsko rjesenje za odrzavanje opreme, po mogucnosti da se da integrirati s atlasianovim alatima?
<JobMuffin> Treba mi nesto da mogu schedulirati stavke za redovno odrzavanje ( i dodijeliti aset ownere u istom shusu, ako je moguce)
<JobMuffin> tipa , da se podesi da imamo kvartalno azuriranje kernela na prod/test platformama, polugodisnje azuriranje jirae i takva sranja
<jelly> ako nađeš javi!
<obrut> ako ne nadjes i takvo nesto ne postoji, javi svejedno, cemo da isprogramiramo i prodamo ti
<jelly> Zašto sad gledam stanje lagera kod Elina kad sam kupio prije tri tjedna thinkpad
<vileni> jelly: nikad dosta thinkpada
<JobMuffin> obrut:  racunaj da ne smije kostati vise nego prosjecan plugin na atlasian marketu :) 
<jelly> a 80% plugina koji su prije bili besplatni sad svi koštaju, %^@ ih gramzive
<JobMuffin> Da, izgleda da se generacija devova koji su radili dzabe odselila od roditelja i sad ocekuju da im mi placamo rezije i hranu :) 
<obrut> hehe :)
<jelly> kakav bezobrazluk, ko da radimo za multimilijunske providere koji si mogu priušiti plugin od $500 samo tako
<JobMuffin> :) 
<JobMuffin> Tja, mogu se zajebavati s JQL-om ( https://support.atlassian.com/jira-service-desk-cloud/docs/coordinate-changes-with-a-calendar/ )
<jelly> hm, utuntu još nema relelase upgrade na 20.04 sa prethodnog LTS
<jelly> putin šalje trupe za pomoć lukašenku, navodno https://www.bild.de/bild-plus/politik/ausland/politik-ausland/weissrussland-hinweise-verdichten-sich-putin-schickt-nationalgarde-72461788,view=conversionToLogin.bild.html###wt_ref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2Fsearch%3Fq%3DPutin%2Bschickt%2B%25E2%2580%259Egr%25C3%25BCne%2BM%25C3%25A4nner%25E2%2580%259C%2Bnach%2BMinsk%26ie%3Dutf-8%26oe%3Dutf-8%26client%3Dfirefox-b-m&wt_t=15978423716
<jelly> biće rata kažu svi, a ja ću umrijeti od ljubavi...
<JobMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CT4i5Nx1jJM
<datase> ^ YouTube :: The Red and the Black :: Duration: 13:34 :: Views: 1,105,653 uploaded by Iron Maiden - Topic :: 8,199 likes :: 247 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> oh dear
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyud11pz40s
<datase> ^ YouTube :: A Cat Explains Active Directory :: Duration: 23:11 :: Views: 15,979 uploaded by Nill :: 627 likes :: 16 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<JobMuffin> holy AD , Catman ! 
<jelly> much gay, very cat
<JobMuffin> much weird
<jelly> da, ali mi je hrpa stvari o AD-u jasnija
<Mmike> JobMuffinu!
<Mmike> i ostali :)
<Mmike> jel' ima netko ideju kako bih mogao imati nesto ala ansible-vault, a da nije ansible-vault?
<Mmike> naime, zelim grantove za sql drzati u githubu, al' ne zelim passworde da se vide
<Mmike> i onda je ideja napraviti grants.sql, kriptirati ga opensslom/gnupgom/cimevec, i u git pushuti enkriptirani file
<Mmike> key za enkripciju stoji u 1passwordu ili di vec
<Mmike> ansible-vault ima zgodnu foru da mogu rec: ansible-vault edit moj/neki/enkriptirani.txt i onda ga ansible odenkriptira, pokrene $EDITOR, kad spremim file zakriptira ga nazad
<Mmike> znal' netko nesto slicno? :D
<hrvoje> ima encfs, fuse-based enkriptirani file system na razini individualnih fajlova... uvijek mozes mountati enkriptirani folder nekamo u projekt i u njega trpati osjetljive stvari koje lokalno koristis, a u git pushati enkriptiranu verziju...
<hrvoje> nije idealno, ali radi okej :) jedan mount, jednom uneses key i dalje samo koristis
<jelly> tak držim ssl certifikate i keepasse
<jelly> enkriptirana verzija završi na backupu sa svim ostalim
<jelly> imali su security audit i crypto im baš nije 100% ali je i dalje bolje od ecryptfs  i ne znam kojih još alternativa ima
<Mmike> hrvoje, encfs? 
<Mmike> hoces rec da napravim file, mountam ga kao enfcs, unutra trpam sto treba, i prije 'git push' odmountam ?
<jelly> obrnuto
<jelly> napraviš dva prazna direktorija, jedan za backend storage npr. ~/.secure, jedan za encfs npr. ~/secure.  Kreiraš encfs, mountaš, i onda trpaš u mountpoint a na git stavljaš backend dir
<hrvoje> tocno to
<jelly> zaboravio sam kako se inicijalno kreira
<hrvoje> jelly sve zna :) encfs nije crypto bas 100% ali je dovoljno za sve prakticne potrebe :) ako imas bas nesto tako jako interesantno i tajnovito, neces nista tog tipa stavljati na git :D
<hrvoje> encfs ~/.secure ~/secure
<jelly> dakle isto kako se i mounta
<hrvoje> identicno, kazes da oces paranoid mode, uneses key i to je to
<hrvoje> on napravi xml file u .secure sa nekim metapodacima
<jelly> ima EXAMPLES sekcija u manualu.
<hrvoje> i onda syncas to i koji god fajl unutra zavrsi ... najjednostavnije jer nema nikakvih radnji prije commitanja, jednom ga mountas i ak je to server koji se ne reboota svaki dan, neces to morat dirat vise
<jelly> Mmike, backend je običan filesystem, 1 kriptani dir = 1 dir u backendu, 1 kriptani file = 1 file u backendu
<jelly> kad gledaš što je u ~/.secure vidiš samo brljotine
<jelly> -rw-------   1 jelly jelly   10114 Jan 28  2009 0RHRA8xj,RpGsD04V,Df-FFHnQg66ObU4j0YbBo0xKb7c1
<jelly> -rw-------   1 jelly jelly     544 Aug 28  2009 13FB3miO0DSzDSS,tl6uChel
<jelly> oh no, file size leakage!  Timestamp leakage!
 * jelly odmahuje rukom i nastavlja koristiti kao zadnjih 10 godina
<jelly> a ne, ls -lc veli tek od 2015
<hrvoje> a vrlo vazno :) filesize leakage :D :D vecini alata za enkripciju kojima znas source mozes pretpostaviti velicinu izlaza prilicno tocno
<jelly> a i duljinu imena možeš nagađati!
<hrvoje> encfs nije najsigurniji al je dovoljno siguran da nitko nece ulupati nebrojene sate da bi razvalio passworde za neciju bazu :)
<jelly> sigurno si i DISCARD isključio na laptopu, da NSA ne zna koliko stvarno ima podataka, a i da se SSD brže potroši
<jelly> jer po rupama tj neiskorištenom prostoru možeš isto svašta zaključiti! :-)
<hrvoje> apsolutno :) moras imat dovoljno dobra vrata da provalnik ode susjedu :D
<Mmike> ma komplikovano
<jelly> kupio sam neka od 4000kn koja izgledaju bolja od susjedovih ;-)
<Mmike> openssl enc -e -aes-256-cbc -pbkdf2 -in ct-assignments.sql -out ct-assignments.sql.enc
<Mmike> trenutno vako napravim to
<Mmike> na ruke, jbg
<Mmike> naime, ovo sigurno radi i na macu
<jelly> postoji MacFUSER
<jelly> MacFUSE 
<jelly> https://thenakedman.wordpress.com/encfs/ 
<jelly> to je bilo 2009, možda se nešto promijenilo
<hrvoje> eto, projekt ideja - opensslfs :D
#ubuntu-hr 2020-08-20
<jelly> na sjevernom polu ima tako malo leda da se ekspedicija "neplanirano" odlučila do pola https://apnews.com/2b290e199aef10bd18683bb021133052
<Mmike> reko do pola cega :)
<Mmike> sad zkusio
<ivoks> s radnicima je nemoguce na zelenu granu, nemogue
<ivoks> dva dana posla ostalo na kuci, a to nikako i nikako zavrsiti
<hbogner> ah, opet iscekivanje, mjenjam 32bit u 64bit support na jednom filesystemu, treba mi vise od 16tb
<jelly> xfs?
<hbogner> ext4
<jelly> kaj to zahtijeva, tune2fs i fsck?
<hbogner> davno instalirano, ali lvm odonda žestoko proširen
<hbogner> e2fsck i onda resize2fs -b /dev/mapper/bla
<hbogner> moglo bi i sa tune2fs, ali kad vec radim resize mogu i s njim to odradit
<jelly> huh
<jelly> TIL
<hbogner> sad je fs 15tb, al Å¡irim ga na 20+
<jelly> ja se ne usudim raditi ext4 preko .5 - 1TB, fsck dugo traje
<jelly> a najveći filesystemi na poslu su ionako VMFS 
<hbogner> .. /dev/mapper/nekivg0-home  100T   71T   29T  71% /home
<hbogner> to mi je najveci ext4
<hbogner> a dugo cekam i rm jednog foldera, preko 40M malih fajlova
<jelly> a koliko mu je df -i
<hbogner> danas mi je dan za dugotrajuce taskove :)
<hbogner> df -ih: /dev/mapper/drugivg1-home   688M   85M  604M   13% /home
<jelly> ak su sve veliki fajlovi i extenti onda je podnošljivo, ako nisu... well, jednom smo se opekli na fsck koji je trajao 3 dana.  Više nećemo :-)
<jelly> ouch
<hbogner> 40M malih fajlova
<jelly> da, to bi meni bilo za rezati na sitno pod hitno
<hbogner> u ovom slucaju je sve to arhiva, backup
<hbogner> meni e2fsck na 15tb traje manje ~5 minuta
<hbogner> tj, opalim sa time sljedeeci put pa ti javim
<jelly> ak imaš bar 1M fajlova gore, javi koliko traje.  Možda su popravili štogod
<hbogner> onaj rm +40M malih fajlova jos traje :)
<jelly> sad imam neke mail storeove narezane na 300-500GB svaki mountpoint i symlink farmu, ako ne mora tako bilo bi dobro
<hbogner> a za ovih +15TB moram ga prvo mountat pa ti javim broj fajlova
<jelly> i još imam i quotacheck...
<jelly> ali fsck je obično bio puno sporiji od quotachecka
<jelly> plus, kad je narezano može se paralelizirati
<hbogner> ivoks, jesi ti zatvorio obrt, onaj init? tj jesi ovo ti ili netko drugi: https://init.hr
<hbogner> resize2fs je trajao oko 26 minuta za 17tb
<jelly> dns.hr veli da je to sad netko drugi
<jelly> tj. domene.hr, ne znam zašto su to mijenjali
<hbogner> time e2fsck -f /dev/vgbkp1/lvbkp1
<hbogner> real    8m4,088s
<hbogner> user    2m47,352s
<hbogner> sys     0m14,960s
<hbogner> 17tb fs
<hbogner> df -ih
<hbogner> .. /dev/mapper/vgbkp1-lvbkp1   544M   13M  532M    3% /srv/backups
<hbogner> df -h
<hbogner> .. /dev/mapper/vgbkp1-lvbkp1   17T   14T  3,8T  78% /srv/backups
<jelly> nice
<jelly> imat ću u vidu za buduće deploymente
<hbogner> bio mi je problem sa starim fs-ovima koji su 32bit, nece vece od 16tb
<hbogner> al eto sad i to naucio  rjesavat
<hbogner> jupii, zavrsilo i briadnej onih +40M fajlova :)
<jelly> manje od 4 sata?
<hbogner> cca sat-dva, nisam pratio kad sam pokrenuo
<jelly> to je isto jako dobro.  Sve u jednom direktoriju ili neko stablo sa 2-3 levela
<jelly> jesi rsync -a /empty /stuff/to/delete, ili nešto sporije
<jelly> rsync je brži i od rm -r i od find -delete
<hbogner> 5-7 foldera svaki sa 15-20 podfoldera, svaki sa xxx podfoldera
<hbogner> rm -rf sitnosmece/
<jelly> ha.  Probaj rsyncati prazni direktorij drugi put, to hoce biti 20-40% brze
<jelly> 255 zaraženih, još malo pa ćemo morati imati 16bitni counter
<jelly> ako sutra bude 0 znamo zašto :-)
<hbogner> ha ha ah
<obrut> Mmike ! :)
#ubuntu-hr 2020-08-21
<jelly> danas točno 256
<jelly> opet sumnjivo, sigurno testiraju counter na produkciji
<jelly> #onokad slaveni pišu engleski
<jelly> > From the connected shipments will be generated a new shipment.
<JobMuffin> 256 chega ? 
<JobMuffin> Is this the right channel ? :) https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/XA2TPPsQ/image.png
<jelly> covidovaca
<jelly> a ne, 265, typo
<JobMuffin> Index.haer kaze +152
<jelly> https://www.koronavirus.hr/latest-news/265-new-covid-19-cases-in-the-last-24-hours-135-people-hospitalized/151
<JobMuffin> haha, to je onaj dashboard, odma' ispod je clanak s "novih 265" :) 
<jelly> koji ce ti vrag dashboard za brz pregled, ako je brzo kriv
<jelly> rebecca.blackfriday
<JobMuffin> Ona pjeva "gotta get down on friday" ? 
<JobMuffin> Mozda da pustim supruzi :) 
<JobMuffin> https://jebo.me/pas/?i=k@raw
<jelly> Babar referenca!
<hrvoje> haha jelly znas da si geek kad pise 265 al ti mozak prikaze 256 :D
<hrvoje> i to ti je lijepi, okrugli broj :D
#ubuntu-hr 2020-08-22
<dodobas> https://www.reddit.com/r/WildLinuxAppears/
#ubuntu-hr 2020-08-23
<jelly> di mi je screenshot onih za tramvajske karte sa X11 stipple uzorkom
<jelly> doduše to može biti i neki drugi OS sa Xima, možda BSD!
<jelly> https://www.synology.com/en-uk/products/DS1520+#specs taman 5 ladica, baš me zanima koliko će koštati
<obrut> vidim da je celeron glavni cpu, ne atom C... i mene bas zanima
<jelly> da, i nema ECC RAM, al valjda znaju Å¡to rade
<obrut> nego, nonECC i ZFS, jel to je pizdarija ili ne ? nesto sam cito o tome, ali sam vec pozaboravljo
<jelly> isto kao non-ECC i bilo koji drugi filesystem i cache
<obrut> pa sad... non-ecc i non crc fajlsistemi i cache ce ti mozda sjebat nesto na filesystemu... ovdje navodno mozes ostati bez svega zbog checksumminga nesto ovo ono :)
<hrvoje> mislim da je to urbana legenda, "scrub of death" :)
<jelly> mislim da je ista stvar, samo zbog detalja u filesystemu, snapshota i verzija, ako krivo zapiše jednom lako moguće da sjebe sve verzije ista datoteke unazad
<jelly> svadbe do 50 osoba, i dalje bez kažnjavanja, koji je to bullshit
<jelly> umjesto da pošalju policiju iz slavonije na svadbu u dalmatinskoj zagori, i lupe svakome 3000kn kazne
<jelly> svadba od 350 ljudi = milja kuna u kasu
<jelly> ali ne smiju lokalne policjote, oni će se samo zaraziti i neće kazniti nikoga da si budu dobri sa svima u selu
<hrvoje> zanimljivo koliko je ekipa sebicna... mladji koji prebole bez beda se uopce ne uzrujavaju cinjenicom da mogu doci glave nekog penzionera ili kronicnog bolesnika
<jelly> valjda nemaju dedu ili babu ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<jelly> dijelom su krivi i mediji što ne šalju konzistentnu poruku i država što nema represivne mjere
<jelly> sve su pustili na "preporukama" zbog turizma, i sad su popušili turizam zbog vjenčanja od 300-500 ljudi po Slavoniji i Dalmaciji
<jelly> a kad dođe 9. mjesec onda će uvesti jače mjere
